# Liar Game



## mailer-daemon (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm surprised there's no thread about this awesome manga yet.

Summary (courtesy from Onemanga):

Congratulations! You are one of the 1 in 100,000 people who have been entered in the amazing LIAR GAME TOURNAMENT!
Along with the postcard there are 100 million yen in notes. That's the beginning of the Liar Game. When the game ends, in 30 days, you will have to return your 100 million. If your opponent steals them, he can keep them as a prize, and you will have a debt of 100 million... 

That's the first round of Liar Game  . It gets more awesome and complicated in the later rounds. 

It's definitely a breath of fresh air and a great read. 

Where to read: Not 30 m., but still pretty large, and from a worn out Luffy.


----------



## ez (Oct 16, 2008)

Been reading it for a few months now -- definitely worth checking out imo. The art's a bit fugly, but the pacing and storyline is decent overall. It might be a bit obvious at times though. :3


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 19, 2008)

Started reading this because I found the premise to be pretty interesting. Yeah, the art isn't anything to cheer about, but I like how the characters worked through the "game". What an amazingly honest girl, going to a freshly released conartist and even waiting right where he hold her to for more than a day. I figured she would give the other guy the money back after it was done with, interesting to see Akiyama did the same. Yeah, assumed the lawyer was in it all somehow since he stopped by her house, but poor girl, to be duped by it anyway. Ah, I definitely have to read more of this later, the minority rule thing certainly seems interesting. 

What I don't understand is if they wanted to look for the best liar why did they go for such an honest girl? Was it because for some reason they knew she could get Akiyama to participate? Ah well, maybe I'm not far enough in the story to know, only on chapter 8 now.


edit: Ahhh, I meant to stop, but I got all the way to chapter 18. xD Fascinating read, loved how everything played out. Definitely going to read more to find out how things go down for the third round.


----------



## BlaZeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Hell Yeah!


----------



## Nodoordonotthereisnotry (Dec 29, 2008)

[admiral from the empire] We need more men! [/admiral]


----------



## Muk (Dec 29, 2008)

this sounds interessting i might pick it up


----------



## Darth (Mar 9, 2009)

anyone read it yet? I'm absolutely hooked to this manga.. Seriously, the only thing that i've been as addicted to was probably Code Geass..

Amazing manga. you should all definitely give it a chance.


----------



## Darth (Mar 10, 2009)

ah.. so my thread was merged.. that's odd, I did a search but I didn't find this one..

chapter 46 was just released on OM. 

Akiyama's freakin brilliant!


----------



## Dr. Insano (Mar 10, 2009)

I love this manga, just marathoned it recently.  It's a real brain melter for sure and more people should read it.  Definately not your typical manga as it really challenges you intellectually.  My only gripe with it is the main character is kind of annoying but at least she makes Akiyama look even better and I guess she also helps the reader feel like they are not an idiot too for not figuring everything out cause she never does lol "omg!" face 24/7.

Also wondering if anyone knows any other lesser known manga (aka no "Death Note!") similiar to it that really make you think.


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 10, 2009)

Chapter 46 ♥
Liar game just seems to get more awsome every chapter. I havn't grown bored of Akiyama always outwitting the others.


----------



## Darth (Mar 11, 2009)

yeah, Akiyama's pretty smart. but his most recent plan is fairly weak.

I mean, he's bluffing for crying out loud. Normally, he comes up with a solid plan and numerous backup plans..

>.>


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Mar 11, 2009)

u forgetting that his team fucked everything up?


----------



## Muk (Mar 11, 2009)

ohh new chapters? 

but i forgot what it was all about 

might reread this


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 11, 2009)

Chapter 47 was cool.     
I wish the chapters would be a bit longer 18 pages at a time isnt enough.


----------



## Darth (Mar 12, 2009)

Chapter 47 was pretty good. It looks like Akiyama might just pull this off.

But don't you think Yokoya's going to notice the time it took for his teammate to smuggle? I mean, he's been in the room for at least ten minutes by now..


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 12, 2009)

Yoyoka caught on!
I wonder how hes going to counter.


----------



## Darth (Mar 13, 2009)

The only flaw I found in Akiyama's plan was that it would only work if Yokoya did absolutely nothing...

and this chapter reeked of suspense. It seems like Yokoya's planning to WTFPWN the south team soon..

:amazed


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 14, 2009)

Chapter 50, wow, I really don't like that Yoyoka guy. All the guys on his side need a slap too. 

I see on the site were not gunna get another chapter till monday, and in 8 chapters, we'll have run out because weve caught up or something?

Aww I was liking the quick releases, wish they where a bit more ahead in Japan currently.


----------



## Darth (Mar 14, 2009)

Yokoya's freakin cheap as hell..

Chap. 50 was awesome though.


----------



## Croagunk (Mar 15, 2009)

Yokoya's too beastly.

How will our hero get out of this one?


----------



## Darth (Mar 16, 2009)

I think it's time Akiyama loses. His plan just isn't good. and he's been winning way too much lately anyway.

Although I wonder if those two idiots can keep their mouth's shut.


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 16, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> I think it's time Akiyama loses. His plan just isn't good. and he's been winning way too much lately anyway.
> 
> Although I wonder if those two idiots can keep their mouth's shut.



It does seem like he wins too much. But if he lose this round, then they've basically lost the whole game haven't they.


----------



## Darth (Mar 17, 2009)

No, it's time for Akiyama to lose and Nao to shine.


If he wins due to some hax strategy or idea that he hasn't told anyone about, that'll be fine.


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 17, 2009)

True. Didn't think about Nao.
It would be nice for her to come up with an idear. That works.


----------



## Darth (Mar 19, 2009)

So.. anyone else think that Akiyama's screwed himself over by telling three people?

No way in hell is he this retarded. By telling three people he's obviously risked himself far more than necessary. I think he has a plan up his sleeve.

we'll see soon enough.

what did you guys think about the latest chapter?


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 19, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> So.. anyone else think that Akiyama's screwed himself over by telling three people?
> 
> No way in hell is he this retarded. By telling three people he's obviously risked himself far more than necessary. I think he has a plan up his sleeve.
> 
> ...



Thought it was pretty good. We see Yokoya's side this time for most the chapter. 

The ending though... Makes me feel like Akiyama has come up with yet _another_ plan.


----------



## Intus Legere (Mar 19, 2009)

So I heard this is a fairly good Seinen.

I have just started it now, it sounds promising.


----------



## Darth (Mar 20, 2009)

it's certainly one of the best out there Intus.

And akiyama KNOWS SOMETHING!

It seems like he has a plan up his sleeve that he's told no-one about.

hmm...


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 21, 2009)

Intus said:


> So I heard this is a fairly good Seinen.
> 
> I have just started it now, it sounds promising.



It really is.     You should keep reading 



DarthPotato said:


> it's certainly one of the best out there Intus.
> 
> And akiyama KNOWS SOMETHING!
> 
> ...



Yup he sure does. He always seems like hes 10 steps ahead of everyone else.


----------



## Darth (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm starting to wonder how he got put in jail in the first place. No-one can really beat him.


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 22, 2009)

He probably surrendered himself, once he made that company go to hell.

I just red chapters 53 and 54.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The round is over, and now to see the results. I didn't expect the sudden end but now I am even more eager to see what happened. Akiyama obviously did something since we have been following Yokoya's point of view for last 4-5 chapters, and we all know what does that means.. he will be owned. I don't know what Akiyama did but there was something wrong with Southern's team microphone, right. That must be part of AKiyama's plan somehow.


----------



## shadowlords (Mar 23, 2009)

Akiyama is so beast. I cannot wait to see how he pulls through this


----------



## Darth (Mar 23, 2009)

Technically, Didnt' yokoya win? The money was deposited into the South's account. It was removed and now the northern country has it hidden somewhere.

so in terms of numbers, the North is dominating.

I wonder what Nao was doing in the inspection room the entire time?


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 23, 2009)

Eugh, I hate it when it cliffhangers!

Maybe Akiyama meddled with the microphone so he could hear everything that was happening with Yoyoka?

And I wonder why Nao was in the room for the rest of the time.


----------



## Darth (Mar 24, 2009)

no, it was a speaker, not a microphone.

hmm..


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 24, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> no, it was a speaker, not a microphone.
> 
> hmm..



Same thing. 


And someone rated this 1 stars.

Btw, anyone know if this is a monthly manga or a weekly one?


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 24, 2009)

It's weekly, judging from the size of chapters. But scans are not up to date with latest chapters in Japan. There are 8 volumes of Liar Game at this point, while we are in the middle of volume 6.


New chapter was nice, I knew something like that would happen.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2009)

I've seen the live action of this and wasn't really impressed, I might pick up the manga.


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2009)

there's live action shit for this manga?

Cool........

But yeah, new chapter was cool. Although I gotta wonder, Now that the Southern Country has dropped out, how are they going to continue through the liar game?


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 25, 2009)

I didn't watch the Live Action, but I heard it covers first 3 rounds. Meaning, current manga scans is about where Live Action ends.


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2009)

Is it a Japanese show? Or can I actually watch this in english?


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 25, 2009)

I do wonder what the south are going to do now. 



Lord Jure said:


> It's weekly, judging from the size of chapters. But scans are not up to date with latest chapters in Japan. There are 8 volumes of Liar Game at this point, while we are in the middle of volume 6.
> 
> 
> New chapter was nice, I knew something like that would happen.



Oh okay thanks. : )



DarthPotato said:


> Is it a Japanese show? Or can I actually watch this in english?



Its japanese.


----------



## shadowlords (Mar 25, 2009)

I am so confused with the latest chapter I need someone to summarize what the heck just happened


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 25, 2009)

Do you mean Chapter 55 ? 

-I'm assuming Kanzaki is either going to do something or get involved in round 4. The author has made her out as extremly forgiving, and as a result I can't see her letting the 'terroized' team members get completly owned. Then again, you can't look out for everyone. I think she's learned that lesson already. meh. Regardless, the more Akiyama the better. 

I would be happily surpised if the author decides to continue into round 4 and focus solely on the losing team and thier struggles. The author could pretty much bring back the other chars whenever. Almost like a make-shift gantz withotu everyone dying...


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2009)

> Is it a Japanese show? Or can I actually watch this in english?



Japanese show with Eng subs.

If you're interested:


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 26, 2009)

Woot, null just released entire volume 6. I must say that this game was really awesome, can't wait for next volume and next game.


----------



## Darth (Mar 26, 2009)

great ending to the arc. I had a feeling Akiyama and Nao were going to advance. 

Akagi and Yokoya advancing was quite the suprise though.

and lol Fukunaga.

Can't wait for the next arc. The speaker part was ingenious.


----------



## shadowlords (Mar 26, 2009)

Seriously genius plan. I want Yokoya to win the next round for some reason


----------



## Lord Jure (Mar 26, 2009)

Yokoya and Akagi go directly to Round 4, only Nao, Akiyama and Fukanaga go to Revival Round. I wonder what will it be about...


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2009)

I wonder how Akagi and Yokoya will play in round 4? Will Yokoya aim for revenge?

Also, the revival round part 2 sounds like it might be interesting. But who else will be in it?


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Mar 27, 2009)

Liar Game - one of the best manga to ever grace my eyes, it's just SO enticing i read the first few chapters like 'meh' but the series totally kicks off and has a bunch of awesome twists and turns, i can't get enough it!


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2009)

^good to know you like it. It's definitely an awesome manga. The Mangaka should do more work, although the art is mediocre at best.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 27, 2009)

My second favorite manga!!!  Death Note comes first...

Um... but was anyone else really freaked out when Yokoya... squashed the mousies?  Poor wittle mousies....


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2009)

^ I lol'd at that part. He crushed them and then whipped them at the ground.



what a sore loser. His precious mice that he so ruthlessly dominated. I guess it goes to show that he can't dominate anything right.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 27, 2009)

I know... but the poor mousies!!!


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2009)

don't worry.. they're not real mice anyway..


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 27, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> don't worry.. they're not real mice anyway..



Yeah, yeah... I like how Akiyama and Nao have developed recently- Nao's getting crafty and there's more insight into Akiyama's nature.


----------



## Darth (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, nao's character has really developed. Remember "Honest Nao" in the beginning of the manga? The girl who never lied?

Guess who just lied to Yokoya's face. Although I'm not happy with Akiyama's distress.


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 27, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> ^good to know you like it. It's definitely an awesome manga. The Mangaka should do more work, although the art is mediocre at best.



I thought in the recent chapters, the artwork has got better. Not amazingly. But I remember hating the side angle drawings of the  characters when I first read it. The side angles look much better now.



Gaawa-chan said:


> My second favorite manga!!!  Death Note comes first...
> 
> Um... but was anyone else really freaked out when Yokoya... squashed the mousies?  Poor wittle mousies....



Yeah that was so mean 



Tsukasa009 said:


> Liar Game - one of the best manga to ever grace my eyes, it's just SO enticing i read the first few chapters like 'meh' but the series totally kicks off and has a bunch of awesome twists and turns, i can't get enough it!



Isnt is just ^^



And yeah Im glad Nao seems to be developing, she was pretty cool the way she handled Yoyoka

No more chapters for a while though. Gonna have to wait.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry to double post, but nobody's posted in a while 

Anyone read chapter 60 yet? Was pretty good.

 I don't think the Liar Game gets the apprieciation it should, as it doesn't seem very popular.

I didn't know what Russian Roulette was, so I searched it. A game of chance. Hmm, I can't wait to see how that goes next chapter!


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Apr 2, 2009)

Liar Game  60  ...


....

....

 It's a trap .... I know it's a trap .......It's been a trap for a long  while now  ....but goddamn if it isn't a well made trap !    *bangs head against desk to clear head *


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 2, 2009)

Omg, what a freaking cliff hanger!


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 2, 2009)

Russian Roulette sounds like a game with chances, but than again... this is Liar Game.

I just hope Nao doesn't stay depressed for too long. I really started to like confident Nao at the end of Round 3. Please don't turn into annoying bitch Nao that she was in previous rounds...


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 2, 2009)

Lord Jure said:


> Russian Roulette sounds like a game with chances, but than again... this is Liar Game.
> 
> I just hope Nao doesn't stay depressed for too long. I really started to like confident Nao at the end of Round 3. Please don't turn into annoying bitch Nao that she was in previous rounds...



Im sure she'll get it back together.


----------



## shadowlords (Apr 2, 2009)

Prediction! Team Nao loses first round.


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2009)

if they lose Fukunaga gets killed...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 2, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> if they lose Fukunaga gets killed...



They won't lose... but it will seem like they're going to.


----------



## Croagunk (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm really liking the cat-and-mouse game this manga has in abundance. I was very happy to find that Akiyama had a rival in Yoyoka. Though it was kind of predictable that Yoyoka would stay in even after winning/losing to Akiyama, I still enjoyed that, too.

The only complaint I have is with pacing. But only then it's a bit distracting. For the most part the pacing is decent, so it's barely a complaint.


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 2, 2009)

Mai♥ said:


> I thought in the recent chapters, the artwork has got better. Not amazingly. But I remember hating the side angle drawings of the  characters when I first read it. The side angles look much better now.



I agree. Plus, the general facial designs of all the characters used to be a lot more standardized. Although, not many changes have been made, it feels like the main cast and even side characters have more individuality to their features in present chapters.



Mai♥ said:


> I didn't know what Russian Roulette was, so I searched it. A game of chance. Hmm, I can't wait to see how that goes next chapter!



Considering the fact that the cover of the new volume has Fukunaga holding a gun and the "24 shot" limit placed, I'm hoping for a realistically deadly game.

And, if it is or the physical risk is real at least, then I have to say that the manga is definitely beginning to feel more tangibly dangerous. From when the hosts were ominously discussing how they would get their payment from contestants somehow, some way to the growing darkness of the game itself, it's nice to see that the mangaka is slowly building up the tension in such a subtle way.


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2009)

the biggest problem with russian roulete is that it's all about luck. there's no skill involved so Akiyama and Fukunaga can't use their superior intellect to help them out at this point.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 2, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> the biggest problem with russian roulete is that it's all about luck. there's no skill involved so Akiyama and Fukunaga can't use their superior intellect to help them out at this point.



No... I don't think this game will be about luck.  If it were about luck, why would they say that if the players focus on their potential losses, they will definitely lose?  No, there must me some sort of skill involved.


----------



## Darth (Apr 2, 2009)

that's just the thing, there is no skill in russian roulete. none at all. it's entirely luck.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 2, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> that's just the thing, there is no skill in russian roulete. none at all. it's entirely luck.



Somehow I doubt that they'll be playing normal Russian Roulette.


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 2, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Somehow I doubt that they'll be playing normal Russian Roulette.



I wouldn't be surprised if how many bullets the gun contained became something that the players could affect. And, I'm sure there are number of ways the game could be further perverted, as well. Just thinking about the fact that it's not the usual six shots, already makes it seem as though they aren't going to bother playing the game straight. For instance, the game will probably be divided into rounds like all of the others were with the players able to affect how the actual play will go between rounds.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 3, 2009)

halfhearted said:


> Considering the fact that the cover of the new volume has Fukunaga holding a gun and the "24 shot" limit placed, I'm hoping for a realistically deadly game.
> 
> And, if it is or the physical risk is real at least, then I have to say that the manga is definitely beginning to feel more tangibly dangerous. *From when the hosts were ominously discussing how they would get their payment from contestants somehow, some way to the growing darkness of the game itself*, it's nice to see that the mangaka is slowly building up the tension in such a subtle way.




I didn't think that the characters could actually be killed in this round. But what you've said makes me think now. 

Although if theres a possibility of them getting killed, im pretty sure some will pull out at the last moment and just suffer the debt.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 3, 2009)

61 is out.

It's not real bullets.

Fukunaga needs to stop wearing the wig and skirts, it's tormenting my mind...

EDIT:

Also, I prefer mopey Nao, sorry to say. She just looks adorable when she's worried/upset.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 3, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> 61 is out.
> 
> It's not real bullets.
> 
> ...



Oh right. 

Tehe.

I don't. She may look adorable, but she's damn annoying like that.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 3, 2009)

I meant when she's somber - she's usually quiet. Not when she's having a cow.


----------



## Darth (Apr 3, 2009)

chapter 61 is out.  I have to say, I'm rather disappointed. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the genuine russian roullete would have been alot more interesting. good to see akiyama has a plan like always.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 3, 2009)

Malumultimus said:


> I meant when she's somber - she's usually quiet. Not when she's having a cow.


True then I suppose. 

Just read chapter 61. So theres no chance of dying after all. But im really stuck for how Akiyama has come up with a plan. How can you win a game like that ?:S

Does anyone think this manga will be liscenced? I'd like to buy it, but I don't think its popular enough to be serialised?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 3, 2009)

Wah!  I can't wait for the next chapter!


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 3, 2009)

His plan revolves around bullet placement and/or pass-betting, obviously, as those are the additional factors that aren't up to luck. What, exactly, I do not know.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 4, 2009)

Started reading this today. Just finished Round 2, and I have to say that I'm mighty impressed so far. I do find Nao's super-naiive personality to be slightly annoying at times though


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 4, 2009)

IchiCC said:


> Started reading this today. Just finished Round 2, and I have to say that I'm mighty impressed so far. I do find Nao's super-naiive personality to be slightly annoying at times though



She gets better.


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Apr 4, 2009)

Have planned to read for long, should really get on that already.


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2009)

chapter 62 is out.

Fukunaga's pretty sly.. he's far from genius level where Akiyama is at, but he's still pretty damn sly.

for a girly man anyway..


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 5, 2009)

Just started reading this. This looks to be an amazing manga.


----------



## Darth (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, it's pretty good. Certainly one of those mind twister manga. You'll definitely enjoy it.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 5, 2009)

Yep. Sometimes mangas like this is a good break from all the fighting ones out there.


----------



## limatt (Apr 5, 2009)

i love this manga its so refreshing and the games are allways fun to think about


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 5, 2009)

Just finished ch18. lol how the hell did Nao convinced herself to join the Revival Round? First, how could she "save" Akiyama. And second, she doesn't realise she's the weakest of all the losers of the 2nd round?


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 5, 2009)

How Akiyama wins Round 2 made me cum buckets. I dunno if they can top that.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 5, 2009)

Just finished this, and FFFFFFFF. Awesomesauce.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I found the third round to be something else. Loved the constant mind battles between Yokoya and Akiyama - reminded me of Light and L. I liked Nao's development into a not-quite-as-honest person through this arc. Disliked Akiyama's bit of emoness at the end though; he's way too harsh on himself - especially after all the brainraping plans he's managed to come up with.

The current Revival Round looks to be setting itself up for something good. The opponents don't look so tough this time, but I'm sure they'll surprise me.






Malumultimus said:


> How Akiyama wins Round 2 made me cum buckets. I dunno if they can top that.



Trust me - Round 3 will blow your mind.


----------



## Atsuro (Apr 5, 2009)

mailer-daemon said:


> It's definitely a breath of fresh air and a great read.[/URL]



 I don't mean to sound rude, but what is it a "breath of fresh air" from? What makes it standout from an already great offering of thrillers?


----------



## Newton (Apr 6, 2009)

Oh damn i love this manga, you always try to think up your own way to "win" but Akiyama beats you XD

Lolwut?

This manga kicks ass.


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 6, 2009)

IchiCC said:


> Trust me - Round 3 will blow your mind.



I've been caught up. =P


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 6, 2009)

Susano said:


> Oh damn i love this manga, you always try to think up your own way to "win" but Akiyama beats you XD
> 
> Lolwut?
> 
> This manga kicks ass.



I can never think of a way to win. The characters are really clever to think up certain ways. No the author must be really clever.


----------



## Yammy (Apr 9, 2009)

bummmmmmmmpppppppppppppp


----------



## Yammy (Apr 9, 2009)

Dammit I hope we can get an L or Light cameo in this manga in one of the games .

I love these type of mangas and I was dying for something to replace my deathnote fetish.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 9, 2009)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> I love these type of mangas and I was dying for something to replace my deathnote fetish.



As much as I love Liar Game... Death Note is special.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 9, 2009)

Personally I prefer the brain games in Liar Game to those in Death Note. Can't really explain why though, it's just one of those things. I guess it's to do with the fact that IMO, Light's plans usually rely quite heavily on getting the right reactions, whilst Akiyama's tend to already have most outcomes accounted for so that reactions are just the cherry on top of the cake.

Anyway, any word on when 63 will come out?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 9, 2009)

IchiCC said:


> Personally I prefer the brain games in Liar Game to those in Death Note. Can't really explain why though, it's just one of those things. I guess it's to do with the fact that IMO, Light's plans usually rely quite heavily on getting the right reactions, whilst Akiyama's tend to already have most outcomes accounted for so that reactions are just the cherry on top of the cake.
> 
> Anyway, any word on when 63 will come out?



Well, I suppose I prefer DN for its characters and the philosophical issues the series touches on- frankly, if Ohba/Obata had not set the 108 chapter limit and had delved further into the tragedy of the story, DN would be incomparably good.  However, they made it more plot-driven than anything, even though there are plot holes...

Liar Game deals with a great deal more mathematical logic compared to DN, which focused more on manipulating people to get a desired result- psychology.  And whereas the relationship in Liar Game between Nao and Akiyama is almost like that of the student and teacher- she becomes more... devious as time goes by... in Death Note the relationship between L and Light is to me far more complex and interesting.

I'm big on complex interactions between characters, and that may be one of the reasons why Liar Game has got me all excited, because the dynamics between Nao and Akiyama- and now Nao, Akiyama, and Fukunaga, and the animosity between Nao/Akiyama and Yokoya... 


I'm not sure about when the chapters are released, but Liar Game seems to be updated very quickly, so...


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 10, 2009)

Enjoying the manga a lot. Caught up in a single sitting.. NEED MAOR!!


----------



## Newton (Apr 10, 2009)

I'll go crazy soon 

Liar Game is super awesome, but i agree that DN has its special place.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 12, 2009)

IForgotMyEmail said:


> Dammit I hope we can get an *L or Light cameo in this manga in one of the games* .
> 
> I love these type of mangas and I was dying for something to replace my deathnote fetish.



That would be awsome   We don't know if the author of this manga likes Death Note though. 

*Waits inpaitiently for next chapter*


----------



## Grandia (Apr 13, 2009)

is there any other manga like this, you know stuff that fucks with your brain, mind games


----------



## Yammy (Apr 13, 2009)

Grandia said:


> is there any other manga like this, you know stuff that fucks with your brain, mind games


death note. though the plans work out much slower.

also yugioh the manga had lots of games like this at the beginning


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 13, 2009)

Two new chapters of Liar game 

Just read them, I want to know what Nao noticed. What did she notice that Akiyama didn't?!


----------



## Ladd (Apr 13, 2009)

Way to leave me hanging 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It's pretty much a law in the Liar Game that if you think your opponent is a moron and you're confident about winning halfway into the game, they ARE going to start beating on you immediately.

I want to know what Nao figured out .


----------



## Hiruma (Apr 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm think what Nao realized was that the situation has still remained the same; Fukanaga knows he can't shoot and the other guy might not have the balls to shoot at all, a member from the West might have figured out the centre of gravity flaw etc. etc. but the same problem remains: Both sides will keep passing and the dealer will collect their chips; which means that the LGT will be taking all the money away anyway.


----------



## Newton (Apr 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Maybe it has something to do with the amount of money lost when passing, since both teams expect 3 bullets consecutively, neither side will shoot, and the player who has to shoot first on that turn loses more than the other guy. Gar i don't wanna think about it too much. I'm excited for the next chapter.

It is possible that she didn't realize shit and it will just be dispelled within the first few pages of the next chap, though i seriously doubt it.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 14, 2009)

Just found out about this manga today, I saw a picture of Shinichi in IchiCC's sig and was immediately attracted by the words 'Liar Game' (and maybe Shinichi ). I started to read it an hour ago and am on Chapter 8. I am hooked and in love with Shinichi and the manga, despite the weird art.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 14, 2009)

Chapter 18 cover (Revival Round)...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 14, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Chapter 18 cover (Revival Round)...



That cover is good.

... The artwork for Liar Game definitely has definitely improved.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, the facial expressions are hilarious, looks crazy. XD

Reminds me of Nina from Code Geass.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 14, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Yeah, the facial expressions are hilarious, looks crazy. XD
> 
> Reminds me of Nina from Code Geass.



You know, I've seen almost no fanart for this series.  It's a real shame because I'm a fanart whore. 

I don't suppose there's any chance that Liar Game will be made into an anime?
That would be so epic...


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 14, 2009)

O.O

That would be so awesome...pek

To see Shinichi animated...

*is currently obsessed with Shinichi*


Well...this manga isn't very popular, is it? So, not very much fanart. I wouldn't attempt.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't know...but it can't be very popular or there would be so much more fuss about it.

Nyuuu, as I read on, I'm getting more addicted.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 14, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> I don't know...but it can't be very popular or there would be so much more fuss about it.
> 
> Nyuuu, as I read on, I'm getting more addicted.



It's very good.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm on chapter 20 already.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 14, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> I'm on chapter 20 already.



I should just let you read... it's so gripping...


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 14, 2009)

ahhh nao-chan is so silly


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 14, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> ahhh nao-chan is so silly



Nao reminds me of a little kid.  I wonder how she managed to grow up to be so naive.


----------



## Newton (Apr 14, 2009)

It has been made into a j drama (real life people).

Nao will blossom into a deadly force to be reckoned with


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 14, 2009)

ah, yes, I watched the drama last year and didn't like it (shinichi was so ugly)


----------



## Newton (Apr 14, 2009)

I thought you'd say that XD


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 14, 2009)

IchiCC said:


> *Also, did you guys know?*



No, I did not know!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 14, 2009)

Lol, he looks like a Yagami Light wannabe on the cover. 

Lalalala... lalalala...


----------



## Newton (Apr 14, 2009)

I see what you did thear 

Gaawa.. prepare 


I think Highschool Akiyama will overload Riku


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 14, 2009)

I found the only one example of decent fanart. At least Nao doesn't look bad.


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2009)

why does Akiyama have red hair?

and to be quite honest, I'm more interested in your sig.


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2009)

Roots of A looks interesting. I'll probably pick it up when it gets scantalated.

New chapters were awesome. I actually fell for Fukunaga's trick with the eye shadow/gunpowder. he took quite the risk at the point considering he didn't know for sure whether or not the enemy team placed three bullets in a row.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 15, 2009)

Nao looks nice there. I love the pairing NaoXShinichi btw. 

And I would've preferred Shinichi to have white-blond hair or dark brown hair. 


Chapter 42, page 4. pek


----------



## perman07 (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, just finished reading up to date. This is one kick-ass manga!

I've read some game theory previously, but always thought it seemed so manufactured and distant from reality. Well, this story _is_ manufactured and distant from reality, but it feels pretty real. I suppose the games are just as much about conning as game theory though.


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm glad you enjoyed it Perman. This is one of my favorite manga and it's not exactly popular.

Lately it seems a lot of people have been reading it though.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 15, 2009)

MrCinos said:


> I found the only one example of decent fanart. At least Nao doesn't look bad.



Thats a really nice fanart, Akiyama looks a little off, but Nao's face looks just right.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 15, 2009)

This manga is just so...smart. XD

Shinichi is very clever, some parts can be predictable, and when I try to figure other stuff out my brain hurts. 

On chapter 46 now. >:3

Is there an FC for this manga?


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Is there an FC for this manga?



don't think so.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 15, 2009)

I've wondered for some time, what's the deal with fan clubs on this forum? I see that the fan club threads have insane post counts.

I would think there is very little to discuss among people who all agree that they love something? After all, disagreeing is the basis for discussion:ho

Or are just all the fan club threads filled with trolls competing against each other


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2009)

perman07 said:


> I've wondered for some time, what's the deal with fan clubs on this forum? I see that the fan club threads have insane post counts.
> 
> I would think there is very little to discuss among people who all agree that they love something? After all, disagreeing is the basis for discussion:ho
> 
> Or are just all the fan club threads filled with trolls competing against each other



They're mostly filled with topic related discussion when the chapters come out.

The rest of the time they revert to being basic convo threads.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

perman07 said:


> I've wondered for some time, what's the deal with fan clubs on this forum? I see that the fan club threads have insane post counts.
> 
> I would think there is very little to discuss among people who all agree that they love something? After all, disagreeing is the basis for discussion:ho
> 
> Or are just all the fan club threads filled with trolls competing against each other


You spam fanarts there. And then it'll lead to more spam like "OMG! Nosebleed. Dies". It's a proven method of getting lots of posts.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 15, 2009)

^ That's basically what I do here or in Susano's visitor messages.


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

^ She does not lie.

Postcount doesn't go up the fanclub forum. (otherwise I'd have way more posts )

Who wants to do the honors to make a place for us to spam love for Akiyama/Nao (and Fukunaga if you're into that kinda thing). I'm talking about the FC.

It's gaining popularity i think, in a while you'll see that alot of people will pick it up. Its just that good


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2009)

Susano said:


> ^ She does not lie.
> 
> Postcount doesn't go up the fanclub forum. (otherwise I'd have way more posts )
> 
> ...



very well. I will create one. 

I owe it to you lot since I revived this thread.


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh sweet 

*Gets ready to take to compete for status

Wish new chapters would come out soon


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 15, 2009)

eewwww, fukunaga


----------



## Ladd (Apr 15, 2009)

is awesome.


----------



## Darth (Apr 15, 2009)

Alright, I've created the fanclub, so now you just have to wait for a moderator to approve it and let it become visible.


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

f5 f5 f5 f5 f5

This is gonna take a while.. 

How many games (including revivals) do you think there will be in this manga? I keep thinking that something will change soon, but not too soon.


----------



## HugeGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Susano said:


> f5 f5 f5 f5 f5
> 
> This is gonna take a while..
> 
> How many games (including revivals) do you think there will be in this manga? I keep thinking that something will change soon, but not too soon.



There shouldn't be too many rounds. It's a direct elimination tournament. The more rounds they are, the more people is required. Since there's already 22 people in the 2nd round in Nao's group alone, I seriously don't see how this Liar Game is virtually unknown to the public if they keep adding rounds.

Unless they keep having revival rounds but that's lame and not a good way of digging talents.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 15, 2009)

May I request co-ownership right now? 

Wait, is it a Liar Game FC or Shinichi/Nao FC?


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

Its a Liar Game FC, you could be head of the Akiyama Love department :ho

Either first post in FC gets, or Darth decides.

When thinking about the revivals, i sometimes think that the people (opponents) in them should not be too good (as in smart/cunning) because they lost, unless every real round is gonna have a beast.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 15, 2009)

^ I am up for that!


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

I shall steal your coveted spot in said Liar Game FC


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 15, 2009)

whaaat? 

this is war 



(I gaze at every panel where it shows Shinichi with awe and love, even those panels where he's so zoomed out it just shows his hair and body which looks so cool, so beat that )


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*fap fap fap

I know i win. 





Oh don't worry, we shall do battle.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 15, 2009)

;o

so you're really gay?

I will win, my love for Shinichi counts more than yours


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

I will be gay just to defeat you. 

I shall prevail.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 15, 2009)

Bring it on.





(I was screaming like a fangirl after finished chap 55. Shinichi! Shinichi! Shinichi! pek)


----------



## Newton (Apr 15, 2009)

Its coming.


*Spoiler*: _semi spoiler_ 



 So, Akiyama plays poker and Nao Roulette.. Maybe we can learn a few tricks for real poker


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 15, 2009)

Shinichi looks very cool on page 4/5, chapter 60. 

*adds it to her Shinichi picture collection*


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 15, 2009)

Ahh, he looks so cute in chap 63, page 13, the panel where he is saying 'oh no!' awwwww 

And I very much like the pairing NaoXShinichi 

Bad news is, I'm on the last chapter and I don't know if I can wait!


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2009)

chapters 65 and 66 came out.

Fukunaga strikes again.

Oh dear.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmm.. Sometimes I just ignore the details in this manga, cause if I think about them too much, my brain starts to hurt

65-66 was kid of cool I guess, but this isn't a manga I'm gonna appreciate nearly enough reading 1 chapter at a time. They keep the suspense of an arc going for so long and you only get a release when the arc ends and everything gets revealed. Other mangas offer suspense and release on a weekly basis almost, this one won't be able to do that.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2009)

Nao's a cunning one. The end of 67 really made me laugh. 

I look forward to the next chapter.. I want to know what fukunaga does next.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 16, 2009)

I am loving Nao right now.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 16, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> Nao's a cunning one. *The end of 67 really made me laugh. *
> 
> I look forward to the next chapter.. I want to know what fukunaga does next.


You mean 66 right?


----------



## Ladd (Apr 16, 2009)

Just read the two new chapters. Nao's really changed, hasn't she?


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2009)

perman07 said:


> You mean 66 right?


Yeah, that's what I meant. 


IchiCC said:


> Just read the two new chapters. Nao's really changed, hasn't she?



Indeed. She's not an honest idiot anymore.

Or is she?


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 16, 2009)

Shinichi has been teaching her. 

I know what you mean perman. I really hurts my brain and I thought I was quite smart. ^-^;

But I don't skip the details, so I can involve myself in the manga more and that's why I love Shinichi so much, because he is amazingly smart.


----------



## Darth (Apr 16, 2009)

who is this Shinichi guy?

Is it Fukunaga? Or Akiyama?


----------



## Ladd (Apr 16, 2009)

Shinichi Akiyama.


----------



## Newton (Apr 16, 2009)

Akiyama.

My my how our little Nao has grown.

She already has some manipulation going, all she needs now is some brains (ie. to figure out the tricks in a game)


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 16, 2009)

Cool two new chapter    I'm glad Nao's finally woken up to the game.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 16, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Shinichi has been teaching her.
> 
> I know what you mean perman. I really hurts my brain and I thought I was quite smart. ^-^;
> 
> But I don't skip the details, so I can involve myself in the manga more and that's why I love Shinichi so much, because he is amazingly smart.


Well, I mostly don't skip. But in the airport game, there was so much info about what money was going where that I didn't bother looking at the numbers closely all the time and stuck to listening to their reasoning instead and just trust it.

I honestly had no clue how the hell they were going to take that one.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, me neither. When he explains how games could be won I'm always reading in awe. 

Naooo!!!! <3333


----------



## Newton (Apr 16, 2009)

Don't you dare try to take Nao fandom away from me Riku


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 16, 2009)

XP

I'm not trying to do anything you silly fangirlboy  

I just love Nao's insightfulness.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 16, 2009)

Is this Liar Game FC you were all talking about around yet?


----------



## Newton (Apr 16, 2009)

Nah, Darth is still awaiting approval from a mod in the FC section 

You could just spam here in the meantime


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 16, 2009)

I found a site with some Liar Game fanart, but you can only see the fanart if you make an account on the site...



Kaorihime said:


> GUIDE!:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Read the whole thing through once before trying to make an account and it will be much easier.


After making an account, copy/paste the kanji for Liar Game- ライアーゲーム- into the place where you type in keywords and then hit the search button.


... Like my new set?


----------



## Ladd (Apr 17, 2009)

That's awesome Gaawa 

But this week shall remain Yammy set week for me


----------



## perman07 (Apr 17, 2009)

67 out.. Nao has become a Liar


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 17, 2009)

perman07 said:


> 67 out.. Nao has become a Liar



 That was fast! *Goes to read...*


...




I think this might be my favorite chapter so far.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 17, 2009)

Susano said:


> Nah, Darth is still awaiting approval from a mod in the FC section
> 
> You could just spam here in the meantime


Ok okay 

Chapter 67 hehe, clever little Nao. I don't quite get the ending to the chapter though, was it a good thing, the "Seventeen card poker" because they didn't appear to have very happy reactions. 

Anyway can't wait till next chap


----------



## Ladd (Apr 17, 2009)

I loved Fukunaga's reaction after (s)he was lied to.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 17, 2009)

IchiCC said:


> I loved Fukunaga's reaction after (s)he was lied to.


As much as you loved hearing about Yammi in today's chapter?:ho


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 17, 2009)

perman07 said:


> As much as you loved hearing about Yammi in today's chapter?:ho







Back on topic... Nao is becoming more and more awesome...


----------



## Ladd (Apr 17, 2009)

perman07 said:


> As much as you loved hearing about Yammi in today's chapter?:ho



I don't think anything will surpass that in the forseeable future.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 17, 2009)

IchiCC said:


> I don't think anything will surpass that in the forseeable future.


I've had a decreasing interest in Bleach for a long time, but this weeks chapter was so totally bad-ass

But enough about Bleach I guess.. Yes, Nao is becoming cooler


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm going to make my set, you'll probably see it today. 

(The one where they're both on the motorbike.)

Nao - AWESOME. She LIED. OMG. <33333333

(Of course Shinichi is more awesome, he looks so cute when he smiles/laughs~ )


----------



## Newton (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh shi- 

Nice chapter.

Maybe Nao will become to new leader of the LGT in the end 

However.

I am so pumped to see Akiyama in action again its not even funny.


----------



## Darth (Apr 17, 2009)

It's cool how Akiyama finally declared his ambition/motive. Until now, we've basically assumed that he's only in the Liar Game to help Nao. Now we know his real motive.

67 was a great chapter. I love how it was scantalated so quickly.

Riku and Gwa, YOUR SETS ARE AWESOME!

I'd get a LG set, but i'm too obsessed with One Piece at the moment.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 17, 2009)

Bwah, I want more!!!

With most series, it's easy to wait for the next chapter, but this one is so brainy and unpredictable and filled with cliffhangers that the end of each chapter makes you go


----------



## Malumultimus (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm surprised to see they won't be playing Russian Roulette again. Hmmm...



DarthPotato said:


> It's cool how Akiyama finally declared his ambition/motive. Until now, we've basically assumed that he's only in the Liar Game to help Nao. Now we know his real motive.



He stated his motive in Chapter 17, but it took two or three tries before Nao got it pounded in her head for some reason.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 17, 2009)

How many chapters are there anyway? I think it may even be on Chapter 90. Null has to translate quicker! It's their fault for releasing so slowly that Project Liar Game took over. 

@Darth: He already said that, didn't he? In the chapter where he opened up to Nao when Yokoyo was laughing at him for being hypocritical.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 17, 2009)

Gaawa-Chan,
~Riku~,

Awsome liar game sets  

I repped Gaawa-Chan, but it wont let me rep Riku for some reason


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, I'm sealed for no reason. The mods/admins don't reply to my PMs except for telling me the reason I negged people were bad (but how can they be? It says in the rules you can neg people for their sets - which is what I do when I neg. When I explain this they don't bother replying.  3 weeks seal btw. Sorry Mai. <3)


I love my set, ShinichiXNao is so hot. pek


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 17, 2009)

Mai♥ said:


> I repped Gaawa-Chan, but it wont let me rep Riku for some reason



Thanks!

I believe you can turn the rep system off...?


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 17, 2009)

^ That's disabling rep, but you can still rep people when you do that.

I like your set too Gaawa-chan, I would rep you if I wasn't sealed. <33333


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh well, ill rep Riku when your no longer sealed :3
ShinichiXNao is cute 

Np Gaawa-Chan ^^


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 17, 2009)

And Shinichi will end up with Nao. <3


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 17, 2009)

He will.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 17, 2009)

Unless one of them ends up with Fukunaga.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 17, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Unless one of them ends up with Fukunaga.



.............​


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 18, 2009)

^ LOL, same. XD


Eww, Fukunaga...

I have a question for guys who read this manga (after all, it's seinen :/)

Chapter 18's cover, how did you feel towards it? Fukunaga was posing and looked so woman like but then you can see the bald head...


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 18, 2009)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I found a site with some Liar Game fanart, but you can only see the fanart if you make an account on the site...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I tried to search for Liar Game but it kept saying it couldn't find matches...


----------



## BlaZeR (Apr 18, 2009)

Did you search for 'ライアーゲーム- '?


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah. Didn't work.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 18, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Yeah. Didn't work.



 How strange... I could ask Kaorihime...


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 18, 2009)

^ Could you please? I am thirsting for fanart. D:


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 18, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> ^ Could you please? I am thirsting for fanart. D:



Okay... or I copy the fanart and then upload it on photobucket, if you like.  It would take awhile because I'm doing stuff for the Gaara FC- they just made me the new owner... so...


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 18, 2009)

Upload every single fanart???

You can take your time in doing so if you're busy


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 18, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Upload every single fanart???
> 
> You can take your time in doing so if you're busy



I just made the photbucket account...

Liar_Game_Fanart.

Password is: fukunagaswig



I'll get the fanart and then upload it for you.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 18, 2009)

Thank you <3333333333333333

I would rep you for this. *sigh*

(I will, after this unfair seal expires. I'm really losing faith in the admins/mods here. I'm so tempted to leave this forum but stay for you guys. <3)


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 18, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> Thank you <3333333333333333
> 
> I would rep you for this. *sigh*
> 
> (I will, after this unfair seal expires. I'm really losing faith in the admins/mods here. I'm so tempted to leave this forum but stay for you guys. <3)



I still have to upload a few images... gimme a few minutes and I should be done.

SakuragirlK

The 'Official Art' folder has the manga pages I've saved, and the 'Fanart' obviously has the fanart. 

Also, because I shared the username and password, you are free to upload your own images.  This photobucket account could be used if there is a Liar Game FC.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 18, 2009)

thank you!!!! 

(and then send the link)


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 18, 2009)

^

All done.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 18, 2009)

omg T.T

I can't express my thanks

i love you <3


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 18, 2009)

Ah... I have to go look at Deviantart's new stuff for Gaara, L, and Ulquiorra... 'scuze me...


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2009)

The Liar Game FC has been approved. I'll create it in a moment.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 19, 2009)

PAHAHAAAAS. I AM CO-OWNER. I ASKED FIRST. HELL YEAH.

omg. chapter 68. omg. :WOW


----------



## Grandia (Apr 19, 2009)

finished up to 67 so far, glad i took the time to read this, amazing manga and great 3 main characters, espicially fukunaga


----------



## halfhearted (Apr 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Chapter 68_ 



Did anyone else get the feeling that Nao was faking her loss in the practice round? 

The fact of her proclaiming what her hand was to her teammates and sort of showing off her cards made it seem slightly out-of-character to the point where she may have been acting that way to fool the other team into believing that she's easier to fool than she (now) is. Plus, this wouldn't be the first time that she has duped one of her own teammates, in order to support the fiction that she's created.

Then again, maybe not. The beauty of this series is that it really could go either way.

But, with the rising level of Nao's intuition and sneakiness, it seems like she will be putting up a better fight than either the other army or the game hosts think is possible.






~Riku~ said:


> How many chapters are there anyway? I think it may even be on Chapter 90. Null has to translate quicker! It's their fault for releasing so slowly that Project Liar Game took over.



To be honest, I'm getting pretty impressed with how quickly they are releasing now. Each chapter has a mammoth amount of technical text and very little space for said text; both translations and typesetting must be quite skilled.


----------



## Ladd (Apr 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Really liked the new chapter, this 17 card poker game should make things very interesting. I don't think Nao was faking things during the simulation game, since she was talking to herself when she said that she had a nice hand.

As for whether Akiyama will win or lose, I'm actually not very sure. The way things have been set out, with the whole "What happens in the case of 1 draw, 1 loss and 1 win" being mentioned specifically, makes me think that Akiyama will lose, just so that Nao's game will be more tense. On the other hand, despite what the LG person thinks, I really can't see Akiyama being outplayed by the glasses guy, so I hope that if he does lose it will be for an ulterior motive.

Another possibility would be that he forces a tie, because at the end of ch. 67 we were told that it would be the most profitable option.

Anyhow, exciting things are to come, that's for sure.

*Resists urge to look at Vol. 8 spoilers*


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 19, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it was only supposed to be tied for the Vanguard's game, Nao and Shinichi have to win theirs. I have faith in both of them, especially Shinichi right now. <3 

Where are the vol 8 spoilers? On the wordpress blog? (I can't find it there >_<)


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 19, 2009)

IchiCC said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It would be very interesting if Akiyama lost...


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 19, 2009)

^


*Spoiler*: __ 





WHAT! 

Never.


----------



## Darth (Apr 19, 2009)

the LGT officials seem convinced that Akiyama's going to lose


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 19, 2009)

No they dont 

unless your talking about a raw chapter all they said was that the west guy is really good at this


----------



## Darth (Apr 20, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> No they dont
> 
> unless your talking about a raw chapter all they said was that the west guy is really good at this



[m.3.3.w]_Hatsukoi_Limited_-_02_avi
[m.3.3.w]_Hatsukoi_Limited_-_02_avi


They certainly don't think he's going to win.



			
				LGT Official said:
			
		

> It's no exagerration that this man may very well devour Akiyama as a whole!


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 20, 2009)

DarthPotato said:


> Woman gets shot in head, makes cup of tea
> Woman gets shot in head, makes cup of tea
> 
> 
> They certainly don't think he's going to win.


May devour him whole

as in he can

not that he will


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh no...nyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!

Shinichi! T.T

He's smart, maybe he'll find a way to win 

NOOOOOOOOO 

Because the vanguards' game was a tie, if he loses this one, then I expect Nao to win her one, and then there will be draw.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeaaaaayyy 2 new chapters. 

I predict they'll lose this round, and win the next one.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 20, 2009)

It literally takes a second to download at the null website. That's the best quality.


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2009)

So Akiyama loses but Nao wins?

That's horribly backwards.

I don't expect Akiyama to lose.


----------



## Lord Jure (Apr 21, 2009)

Akiyama can't lose... unless he do that on purpose, all for the sake of his glorious plan of bringing down LGT officials. And that's probably what's going to happen.


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 21, 2009)

But for everything to go to plan, the vanguard's game has to tie and the centrefield's and general's game have to win/


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, It doesn't really matter if they win or lose. As long as they have the most chips at the end of the game.

So Akiyama may lose, But he might have the most chips!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 22, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Well, It doesn't really matter if they win or lose. As long as they have the most chips at the end of the game.
> 
> So Akiyama may lose, But he might have the most chips!



Or the other way around.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 22, 2009)

I can't see Nao winning unless she happenes to have some unforseen hax in the generals game


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 22, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I can't see Nao winning unless she happenes to have some unforseen hax in the generals game



But she does have a certain amount of deviousness about her, and unlike Akiyama and Fukunaga, she has a disarming appearance that could work in her favor.


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> I can't see Nao winning unless she happenes to have some unforseen hax in the generals game


We still don't know the other team's general's abilities. She might be the weakest on their team.


Gaawa-chan said:


> But she does have a certain amount of deviousness about her, and unlike Akiyama and Fukunaga, she has a disarming appearance that could work in her favor.



Not really. *looks at both practice games*

Yeah, she's an idiot. lol


----------



## Gutsu (Apr 23, 2009)

There's going to be a second season for the live action TV series and a movie:


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 23, 2009)

^Ah, really? But I never liked the drama.


----------



## Darth (Apr 23, 2009)

I never watched the drama.

Does it follow the manga or does it have it's own plot?


----------



## ~riku~ (Apr 23, 2009)

The plots sort of different. Yokoya was something to do with that MLM thing that Shinichi drove to bankruptcy and he wanted revenge on him. Other small stuff that was changed too.


----------



## Mai♥ (Apr 25, 2009)

Gutsu said:


> There's going to be a second season for the live action TV series and a movie:
> 
> link
> 
> ...



Cool 
I only actually watched the first episode of the live action though.

Chapter 70....Dammit Akiyama might really lose.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 25, 2009)

Mai♥ said:


> Cool
> I only actually watched the first episode of the live action though.
> 
> Chapter 70....Dammit Akiyama might really lose.



Wah!  This dude is kind of creeping me out, actually... not like Yokoya, because the guy seems to have the game fixed for him, but he's still creepy!


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 25, 2009)

Next chapter,
Akiyama: Royal flush,what you got bitch
Other guy: 5 of a kind
Akiyama:


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 25, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Next chapter,
> Akiyama: Royal flush,what you got bitch
> Other guy: 5 of a kind
> Akiyama:



Can't get two hands like that.  Not enough of each card.


----------



## noobthemusical (Apr 25, 2009)

thats how good the guy is.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 25, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> thats how good the guy is.





Nuuuuuu!!!


----------



## Ladd (May 2, 2009)

Gah, too long without new chapters.


----------



## Yammy (May 2, 2009)

only 20 chapters but very similar to liar game 
for Naruto


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 2, 2009)

IchiCC said:


> Gah, too long without new chapters.



I know... I check every day, but... 

^ I've read that already.  A bit gory, but pretty good, though I didn't like the ending and I had it all figured out pretty early on...


----------



## Ladd (May 2, 2009)

Yammy said:


> only 20 chapters but very similar to liar game
> for Naruto



Doubt was pretty good, particularly the first half. The last few chapters didn't really do it for me, though.



Gaawa-chan said:


> I know... I check every day, but...



Hopefully we'll get multiple chapters or something.


----------



## Darth (May 3, 2009)

So, it's been awhile since any chapters have been released.

what happened?


----------



## Mai♥ (May 3, 2009)

Yeah we haven't had a chapter in over a week.



> Liar Game v7 - FINISHED!
> Written in 2009-04-23 23:05:32 by Protected
> It's over! The remaining released volumes of Liar Game, v8 and Roots of A, are being translated by shrimpy and Wholives. While we wait for them, enjoy our remaining projects or check out Manga-Heaven's projects


That was on the website a while ago. Just gotta be patient. And I can't wait to read Roots of A


----------



## grashupfa (May 12, 2009)

new chapter out...
Link removed


----------



## perman07 (May 12, 2009)

Cool chapter Unfortunately the new trick is based on something which few of us can do.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 12, 2009)

Genius!!!!

Steps
1) Take boxing
2) become world class
3) Quit
4) Go to Vegas
5) Dont get caught
6) ????
7) Profit


----------



## Darth (May 12, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Genius!!!!
> 
> Steps
> 1) Take boxing
> ...



lol Vegas... 


New chapter was meh.. I'm still not convinced Akiyama's gonna lose. He probably figured out the Joker trick ages ago..


----------



## Ladd (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They've revealed the details of the trick. That means it's pretty much guaranteed that it will fail.

It'll be interesting to see how Akiyama will overcome such a physical advantage with brains though.

I'm still convinced that the ultimate result of the round will be a loss or tie for our heroes, to provide a set up for some more Nao development.


----------



## Yammy (May 12, 2009)

the key to beating the trick is obvious. when it's your turn ask for the exact amount of cards.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (May 12, 2009)

Yammy said:


> the key to beating the trick is obvious. when it's your turn ask for the exact amount of cards.


what?

lets see here...i have 4 of a kind

HUH!? the opponent is taking 5 cards?
i guess ill dump my hand


----------



## Yammy (May 12, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> what?
> 
> lets see here...i have 4 of a kind
> 
> ...



he can see the that glasses face is cutting the deck exactly the same each round and drawing the exact amount of cards. Pretty easy to decipher his strategy after 2 turns.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (May 12, 2009)

Yammy said:


> he can see the that *glasses face is cutting the deck exactly the same each round and drawing the exact amount of cards.* Pretty easy to decipher his strategy after 2 turns.


please enlighten me as to why he would do that?
and he wouldnt be the first to cut the deck every round


----------



## Mai♥ (May 13, 2009)

New chapter, finally! !!

Damn that smarty-glasses.  Akiyama will still win.. Somehow.


----------



## Yammy (May 13, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> please enlighten me as to why he would do that?
> and he wouldnt be the first to cut the deck every round



just wait for the next chapter if it's too hard to understand. Don't really feel like breaking it down bit by bit for you.


----------



## grashupfa (May 13, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> please enlighten me as to why he would do that?
> and he wouldnt be the first to cut the deck every round



i second that...there is no way he is always cutting the SAME amount of cards, since the cards always ends up somewhere else...all he knows is the starting position, so he can follow the card and knows where it is...
also, the rigth to be the first one to cut the deck is switching every turn...

im pretty sure akiyama figures out something so the game ends in a draw..


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (May 13, 2009)

Yammy said:


> just wait for the next chapter if it's too hard to understand. Don't really feel like breaking it down bit by bit for you.


LOL



			
				Yammy said:
			
		

> I don't know how to explain since it really makes no sense.  Just wait for the next chapter and hopefully you will forget this whole conversation by then.


fixed it for you


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 16, 2009)

OMGOMGOMG!

I knew it... arglebargle!  Chapter 72!


----------



## grashupfa (May 17, 2009)

yes...great chapter, akiyama's look at the end is promising


----------



## Mai♥ (May 17, 2009)

^    Yup, I expect he's caught on, or has realised that hes _going to have to quickly catch on_.


----------



## Ladd (May 17, 2009)

grashupfa said:


> yes...great chapter, akiyama's look at the end is promising




Translation: Ownage commences next chapter.


----------



## grashupfa (May 17, 2009)

Ladd said:


> Translation: Ownage commences next chapter.



This isn't the first time that the agents are wrong, i just can't see him losing


----------



## limatt (May 17, 2009)

Anyone eles have to read Liar Game chapters over to fully understand or am I just stupid?

I say akiyama is gonna win he probly won't make a come back till the end of next chapter


----------



## Darth (May 18, 2009)

Exactly. This is all just hype to make Akiyama's final victory even more impressive.

I seriously doubt he's going to lose.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 18, 2009)

At the very least, it will be very close or a tie, but yes, I think it is apparent that Akiyama is going to at least perform some sort of save. :S


----------



## Mai♥ (May 19, 2009)

Annnyyy news on the Liar Game FC? Or was it rejected?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 19, 2009)

Here it is:

here


----------



## Mai♥ (May 20, 2009)

04-15-2009 

^ Well. Im slow. Thanks. Joining now


----------



## Grandia (May 22, 2009)

73 is out 

oh man, that backstab at the end must of hurt


----------



## Yammy (May 22, 2009)

Just fyi...if you are going to say a chapter is just released don't comment on the chapter right after...fuck


----------



## shadowlords (May 22, 2009)

omg last page. I havent been this excited since..... I read the latest One piece!


----------



## noobthemusical (May 22, 2009)

Akiyama is pissed he is about to kill a bitch


----------



## shadowlords (May 22, 2009)

"I will mop the floor with you" gg.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 22, 2009)

Get that bastard, Akiyama!


----------



## Darth (May 22, 2009)

lol. Glasses dude dug his own grave. You have to laugh at Nao's stupidity though. She almost cost them the match.


----------



## Mai♥ (May 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Stupid glasses guy. 

I hope Akiyama isn't just using words without knowing what to do, if he doesn't, im surprised that he hasn't caught on by now, the joker being in the same place everytime shouldn't be that hard to figure out, well at least compared to the difficulty of previous rounds


----------



## grashupfa (May 22, 2009)

Mai♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Akiyama can't follow the cards tho...he still can't use it to his own advantage 

I'm really looking forward to seeing how he crushes the glasses guy


----------



## Random Member (May 22, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Akiyama is pissed he is about to kill a bitch



My thoughts exactly. 

Western Team is fucked.


----------



## limatt (May 22, 2009)

Akiyama is gonna win for sure its done, now its just how.


----------



## Ladd (May 22, 2009)

The moment Nao started screaming in the time out, I knew that it'd screwed them up even more. Thankfully, it has successfully put Akiyama into bitch destroying mode.

Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Ladd (May 22, 2009)

On another note, the titles for the coming chapters have been released on the Liar Game Blog.


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Volume 8*
> Chapter 71: The Heavenly Eye
> Chapter 72: Counterattack
> Chapter 73: Inference
> ...



Looks like the current 17-card Poker game will be going on for another three chapters, with the entire revival round ending in ten.


----------



## Mai♥ (May 22, 2009)

^ So I assume they'll have won the round by chapter 75 =P


----------



## ~riku~ (May 22, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF



omg.

OMG.

OMGAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.

shfhfhgkdvjdgfgfdfd;fdfodfnnfkldfndn!!!1111111!


T_____________T

the ending

was so awesome

i almost screamed

because i never

lost faith in

my shinichi <33333333333333333



*squeals like a fangirl*





NEXT CHAPTER NOW. I SAID NOW. AKIYAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA <333333333


i loved his expression T_________T

BECAUSE HE'S GOING TO MOP TEH FLOORZ WITH UGLY MEGANE-MAN~


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


NO MORE NICE GUY, MEGANE-TEME.


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (May 22, 2009)

i have a feeling that akiyama will lose by being betrayed a second time after gaining the upper hand, or at least i hope he does

i want to see nao do something


----------



## Darth (May 23, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RamzaBeoulve said:


> i have a feeling that akiyama will lose by being betrayed a second time after gaining the upper hand, or at least i hope he does
> 
> i want to see nao do something



I'd rather Fukunaga tied up nao, gagged her, and threw her in a closet so she wouldn't cause anymore trouble.


----------



## ~riku~ (May 23, 2009)

hey, hey 

nao-chan is one of the protagonists, no hatin' 



omg T______________T

i love him so much, it's unnatural to be addicted to  a manga character like this, i swear it's the first time


----------



## perman07 (May 27, 2009)

Nice development.. Weird how I haven't seen anyone propose a counter as easy as changing the shuffle:ho perhaps I just didn't notice.

But we have to assume Akiyama has a reason for choosing the shuffle he chose. And I reckon that last type of shuffle can't be spied on as well if you tilt the 2 halves towards you like this \o/ He definitely has thought about the vulnerabilities of the other shuffles too, wonder what he's thought...


----------



## Mai♥ (May 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice chapter, I was missing seeing Akiyama win. I guess next chapter will be the end to this round... 




I noticed its like a 4-5 day between each chapter realease. =D


----------



## noobthemusical (May 27, 2009)

New Chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor boxer, Akiyama is about to totally butt F*ck him , also Akiyama FTW


----------



## shadowlords (May 27, 2009)

Akiyama 
*Spoiler*: __ 



can see the joker now. That is his reason for changing to the riffle shuffle. So that he will be able to see the joker too. YOU HEARD IT HERE FIRST BELIEVE IT!


----------



## grashupfa (May 27, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Good chapter, akiyama wins for sure


----------



## Ladd (May 27, 2009)

Mai♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either that or the one after, depending on the context of the chapter titles.

Also:

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YEAH AKIYAMA


----------



## ~riku~ (May 27, 2009)

OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH


OMG

OMG

hey didn't i do this before? <33333333333


SHINICHI-SAMA pek pek pek

i love akiyama shinichi gaiz. 

that smexy, irresistible, smart, intellectual winner


----------



## noobthemusical (May 31, 2009)

NEW CHAPTER


*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor deluded man thinks he still has a chance so sad Akiyama is in rape mode


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 31, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> NEW CHAPTER
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That was freaking awesome!


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2009)

Akiyama's found a new trick I think. He doesn't need to know where the Joker is. My guess is that he knows where every single card is.

Either that or he's just really really lucky.


----------



## Mai♥ (May 31, 2009)

Yay, awsome chapter


----------



## Ladd (May 31, 2009)

There's no stopping rape-mode Akiyama.


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2009)

So did he get lucky or was it actual skill?


----------



## Ladd (May 31, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> So did he get lucky or was it actual skill?



Ain't no luck in my Liar Game


----------



## ~riku~ (May 31, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFF


AKIYAMA CAN RAPE ME ANYTIME

OH MAN


HE'S SO AWESOME

ILOVELOVELOVELOVE HIM 


OMG <333333333333333333333


----------



## SogeQueen (May 31, 2009)

That chapter was awesome. I wonder how Akiyama did it? It can't have been just luck.


----------



## ~riku~ (May 31, 2009)

because shinichi-sama is awesome and used his intellect to figure out some sort of trick pek


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 1, 2009)

Also, what is Liar Game's tagline?


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2009)

tagline  ?


----------



## Yammy (Jun 1, 2009)

yeah I am thinking akiyama found a way to see all the cards in the deck. that's the only reason I can see him not asking the dealer to deal without them seeing the cards.

While the newb is focusing on the joker Akiyama is seeing all the cards and planning accordingly.


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2009)

That's what I thought as well.

Man, Akiyama winning is cool and all, but I wish he'd lose for once. It would certainly change things up. 

Just don't let him lose to this amateur.


----------



## Yammy (Jun 1, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> That's what I thought as well.
> 
> Man, Akiyama winning is cool and all, but I wish he'd lose for once. It would certainly change things up.
> 
> Just don't let him lose to this amateur.



nah akiyama should never lose even when he does "lose" it should just lead into a bigger style plan ala light's "keikaku doori"


----------



## Zzyzx (Jun 2, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> That's what I thought as well.
> 
> Man, Akiyama winning is cool and all, but I wish he'd lose for once. It would certainly change things up.
> 
> Just don't let him lose to this amateur.



Same I actually thought for awhile he might lose this one, but then again it's Akiyama only Yokoya has a hope against him. I wonder what's Nao's game will be not that it matters because she can lose it.


----------



## Newton (Jun 3, 2009)

I predict 1 last chapter of PURE AWSUM

Followed by 5 chapters of OMGWTF/Fukunaga RAAAGGEE for Nao's first few rounds

Then 2 chapters of "Let's save everyone"

Then 3 chapters of hugging, crying and Akiyama in the corner looking cool and just being awesome 

Man i love Liar Game


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 3, 2009)

i love shinichi-sama


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 5, 2009)

Latest chapter is up... awesome...


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 5, 2009)

Rape mode, lol people think Akiyama can lose


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 5, 2009)

Awsome chapter. Go Akiyama


----------



## Altron (inactive) (Jun 5, 2009)

I think it has something to do with the riffle shuffle, since all the cards are predetermined, a perfect riffle shuffle will result in cards in a certain order. This is why akiyama asked for a reshuffle and then a 3 x reshuffle in the 3rd round, to get the cards in a certain order.


----------



## Ladd (Jun 5, 2009)

Can someone say owned?


----------



## Darth (Jun 5, 2009)

3 shuffles? What was he up to? 

Also, that 4 of a kind two turns in a row was crazy.


----------



## Altron (inactive) (Jun 5, 2009)

If every card has the same order, what the riffle shuffle would do is, it overlaps the left one and right one, meaning that if u can figure out the initial order, u can figure out the final order of the cards. Since he knows that bantam dude would cut the cards in a way to get the joker, he can bait him into cutting it in a predetermined fashion which would allow Akiyama to dictate the type of cards.


----------



## Newton (Jun 5, 2009)

OH SHI-

Lol saw that coming.

Akiyama doesn't disappoint


----------



## Riar (Jun 5, 2009)

Altron (inactive) said:


> I think it has something to do with the riffle shuffle, since all the cards are predetermined, a perfect riffle shuffle will result in cards in a certain order. This is why akiyama asked for a reshuffle and then a 3 x reshuffle in the 3rd round, to get the cards in a certain order.



Yeah, I reckon this is the reason too. On top of that though, the other key is probably to switch all 5 cards. If I'm right, the awesome part about Akiyama's plan is since Kikuchi is always going for the Joker, he'll never exchange 5 cards.

I actually spent 10 minutes writing down on a peice of paper trying to figure it out so I think I got it. The whole thing works like a magic trick I learnt as a kid. I'll spare the rest of the details in case I am right (leave the manga to do the explaining).


----------



## grashupfa (Jun 5, 2009)

great chapter...well deserved revenge


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 5, 2009)

OMFG

firstly, i must mention that shinichi is so hot and cute 


secondly, megane just got owned. oooooh.

<333333333


----------



## Zzyzx (Jun 5, 2009)

Akiyama's explanation should be good, I just hope he doesn't lose me like he sometimes does.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 5, 2009)

^ with his intelligent talk. :heee


I think it's something to do with psychology, at least a little. He was talking about how greedy he is, only we know that's not true, as we know the real reason why he was in prison, and he's still in the game because he gave away money with Nao, like in the beginning to her teacher. He was acting really confident too and wasn't hiding it, so I'm guessing that he was playing with megane's mind (sorry, can't remember his name ) and tried to read his reactions so he could interpret stuff...like the cards he had...XD


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 13, 2009)

I wants new chapter


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 13, 2009)

yeah...it's been ages


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 13, 2009)

ATTN


chapter 77



omg

OMG

of course i would've never of thought of that, i'm not on shinichi's level T_______T


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 13, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> ATTN
> 
> 
> chapter 77
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd wondered if it had something to do with the shuffles and it was obvious that he knew where all of the cards were, but I couldn't figure out how that was possible until he said that the dealer was always very meticulous about cutting and shuffling.  If that hadn't been the case, his strategy would have been impossible and it was why I didn't think that was the way he had done it... even more so because I don't know much about dealing/shuffling cards at all.

Anyway, this roulette should be interesting... :S


----------



## Riar (Jun 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yay, I figured out the basic idea of it . Never would have been able to do it during the actual game though. And I didn't realise Akiyama was controlling his betting to ensure he definitely got to draw a 4-of-a-kind. Damn crazy super intelligence.

Stationary Roulette?  How does that work?


----------



## grashupfa (Jun 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Pretty good explanation, but i missed the part how he figured out the exakt order of the cards of the new deck...


----------



## Grandia (Jun 14, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



awesome chapter, hopefully she doesnt screw it up for them


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 14, 2009)

Nao will now proceed to lose 138 chips and lie saying it was so the enemy doesn't go bankrupt


----------



## Ladd (Jun 14, 2009)

my mind asplode


----------



## Riar (Jun 14, 2009)

grashupfa said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The idea is that during the 8th hand, Akiyama would have counted the amount of times the dealer shuffled the deck and kept track of how much was cut. Then after looking at his cards he would have worked backwards to figure out the position. 

So for example, if the first card he got was the jack of diamonds and he was dealt second (with the dealer alternating cards between players), he would know the 2nd card after cutting was the jack.

Then he figures out the position of that card by undoing the cut (so if the deck was cut by 5 cards with the cards being put on the bottom, then that means the jack of diamonds was the 7th card after shuffling but BEFORE cutting).

Then based on his knowledge of how perfect riffle shuffles create a pattern in 8 shuffle cycles, he could theoretically figure out the original location of the card. So if the dealer shuffled 9 times, that'd be the equivalent of him shuffling once (since there's a cycle every 8 shuffles). The 7th card after one perfect shuffle correlates with the 12th card in the original deck, so the jack of diamonds would be the 12th card in the original/new deck.

In a similar way, he can then figure out the rest of his cards location (except he could skip the first step to working it out since he already knows one cards position after the shuffle but before the cut).

All in all, it's completely ridiculous that he could have done this during the few minutes he was playing cards, though I suppose this shows just how amazingly smart the guy is supposed to be.

As a side note, the hands they were dealt in the 8th hand seem completely impossible to me. Based on the shuffle diagram in chapter 75, I can't seem to figure out a way that Akiyama could have gotten the Joker, 3 queens and an ace after picking up 5 consecutive cards. Seems like the author might have made a small error there. Or has someone else got an explanation for it?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 14, 2009)

I think Nao will win her game.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 14, 2009)

Cool chapter. Although I didn't have a clue about what Akiyama was talking about


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 15, 2009)

I just caught up with this manga a while ago. I can't believe I was missing such an amazing work.

I'm really in love with this manga now, not only because of the crazy ingenious plans that I never see coming and then make perfect sense, but mostly because of how amazingly well designed all the games are... 

I've studied a bit of probability in college and know something about game theory too so I really enjoy the way every part of the Liar Game is a zero-sum game were there's a perfect solution to make every player come out of it without any loses but only through working together and sacrificing their chances for profit at the same time. That is similar to the concept of a Nash Equilibrium, devised by John Nash (who the movie A Beautiful Mind was based on) and it's just great to see something like this in a manga and not even as the main solution but just another one of the ways to look at the games. I love Nao's character because of this, how she tries to fight the fact that humans always think about themselves first and don't care for others thus effectively risking getting in huge debt and failing.

Besides that the games are always creatively created in a way to not actually depend on luck at all despite appearing that way at first. It's always centered completely on strategy and competitiveness where the right plan practically guarantees your victory 100%.

Seriously the games are amazing, it's what I like the most out of this series by far. The mangaka is a genius and you can tell he researches everything thoroughly.... After that I love Akiyama the most of course.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 15, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> I just caught up with this manga a while ago. I can't believe I was missing such an amazing work.
> 
> I'm really in love with this manga now, not only because of the crazy ingenious plans that I never see coming and then make perfect sense, but mostly because of how amazingly well designed all the games are...
> 
> ...


Well, to be fair, can you even have games with money at stakes that aren't zero-sum? That would mean there is more money going in/out than out/in.


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes you can, if the Liar Game was a pure scam made to profit. Which it can still do if a winner of a round drops out, making it not zero-sum anymore.


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 15, 2009)

Liar Game is seriously good. The solutions aren't obvious but when revealed, makes perfect sense. This is one of the few mangas where i have to pay close attention when i'm reading or i end up lost. Glad to see more people picking this up.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 15, 2009)

Arcanis said:


> Yes you can, if the Liar Game was a pure scam made to profit. Which it can still do if a winner of a round drops out, making it not zero-sum anymore.


Well, a game being non-zero sum either implies destruction of capital or "creation" of capital. The LG organization ARE in fact scamming them to profit, the last game is the best example. Akiyama and the boxer dude are playing each other and getting money from one another, while LG are cashing in when they don't complete the plays. From the perspective of those 2 players only, the game is not zero-sum, however, if we include LG as a participant, the game is zero-sum (this is a matter of perspective I suppose).

To quote wikipedia:
"In 1944 John von Neumann and Oskar Morgenstern proved that any zero-sum game involving n players is in fact a generalized form of a zero-sum game for two players, and that any non-zero-sum game for n players can be reduced to a zero-sum game for n + 1 players; the (n + 1) player representing the global profit or loss."

But I realize I was wrong about there being no zero-sum games involving money. Counting the "house" as a participant is kind of weird.


----------



## Newton (Jun 16, 2009)

Epic chapter 

We all know what's coming..


----------



## Ladd (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm waiting...


----------



## ~riku~ (Jun 28, 2009)

why the delay?!


----------



## perman07 (Jun 30, 2009)

I miss Liar Game!

I remember at the start of this thread there was some talk about how popularity would steadily increase.. Haven't quite seen this yet.

How such an awesome manga isn't getting more recognition is beyond me.

People, they're the worst


----------



## Yammy (Jun 30, 2009)

No one reads until stuff gets an anime. 


Read plenty of manga's at their very beginning. This is how bleach was for example


----------



## perman07 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yammy said:


> No one reads until stuff gets an anime.
> 
> 
> Read plenty of manga's at their very beginning. This is how bleach was for example


Seems true from my experience as well (although SJ series seems to be an exception, Bakuman is pretty popular for instance).. I'm reading a couple of other manga, Fairy tail at least is pretty popular. Magical Nakama is apparently more appealing than intellectual pwnage to the highest degree


----------



## Riar (Jul 2, 2009)

New chapter is out. Thank you Null! Finally!


*Spoiler*: __ 



After hearing how the game is played I'm at a complete loss at what the "perfect strategy" for this game will be. Obviously the trick Akiyama pulled isn't going to be done in the actual game (No way Nao is going to waste all the chips required to "save" others and also no way the Western army can win in chips this game because then they'd go through to the next round and knock out our heroes).

Though I suppose since Akiyama has done that, Nao can do the opposite. Put all of her money on the number she actually chose. Kosaka might think she's trying to pull the same trick as Akiyama and end up betting on one of the other numbers to try win the game.

I'm very interested to see what Fukunaga is going to do. Attempt to send secret communication signals to Nao by loudly banging on the glass? Disguise himself as Nao? Disguise himself as Kosaka!?! 

Yeah....I'm not very creative...I got nothing...


----------



## Yammy (Jul 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



All she has to do is always bet on what the other team bet on while her turn she only bets a little on all 4 squares.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 2, 2009)

Liar Game delays
Written in 2009-07-02 19:09:18 by Protected said:
			
		

> We apologize for the recent slowing of the pace of release of this manga, but the current editor is busy with his internship and can no longer respect his promise of releasing chapters in a timely fashion. However, we'll do our best to keep those chapters coming. There aren't that many left anyway.
> 
> There is no problem with the translations.






*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh CRAP. 

Even before they were thinking it's a bad game for Nao, and even before Shinichi played the mock game, I knew that this wasn't going to be the game for her, more suited for Shinichi, it would be too easy for him. And as I read on, it only made my thought more solid. 

But Nao could show us surprises...she lied before. And she could use her innocent looks to deceive them, they all think she's stupid and honest, so maybe she'll lose at first and then turn it around...?

Lol, I'm curious to see what Fukanaga's going to do. XD


----------



## Riar (Jul 2, 2009)

Yammy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> All she has to do is always bet on what the other team bet on while her turn she only bets a little on all 4 squares.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Only problem with that is the "dealer" can bet on up to 4 squares whereas the participant can only bet on a max of 2. So if Kosaka is dealer and decides to place bets on all four squares, Nao cannot bet the same way.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jul 2, 2009)

New chapter? WHERE?!

I cannot find it


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 2, 2009)

go to n-u-l-l.net and ddl form there, only takes a few seconds~


----------



## Mai♥ (Jul 2, 2009)

Ty :3 *Goes to read*

Pity about the delay. But oh well 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Well, I find it confusing.
I hope Nao can use what she's learned to somehow pull it off.


----------



## poetic justice (Jul 3, 2009)

God i love this manga, I love how the author keeps coming up with these great gambling games. It just keeps getting better and better and best of all it isnt that hard to follow as he explains it well.


----------



## Arcanis (Jul 3, 2009)

Great chapter.

From the very beginning of the 2nd Revival Round Nao has been forshadowed to do something amazing this time, with her thinking that she's no good and would slow the team of Fukunaga and Akiyama down and thinking that she needs to grow stronger. I'm calling it, she'll surprise everyone this time.


----------



## ~ Lawliet ~ (Jul 10, 2009)

Liar Game always amazes me, started reading when there were only a few chapters translated.
Have been catching up recently, and wonder too would the drama even be any good.


----------



## Riar (Jul 28, 2009)

Woo! New chapters.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gah! Now they have no lead to exploit and no timeout either. Wonder how Nao'll get out of this mess.

Fukunaga's ploy was pretty interesting, tricking Kosaka into thinking that she could keep all the money (individual earnings = team earnings). I doubt the Western Army will win anyway so it probably won't make a difference.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 28, 2009)

WTH. I HATE Fukanagapoopstupidpoo. Well, I hated him before, but now I want to make him eat his wig; he's embarrassing poor Nao and poor poor Shinichi T__T


----------



## perman07 (Jul 28, 2009)

:ho

The closing panel of this chapter is so revealing. Shinichi is figuring out that something is going on. I suspect some pwnage coming next chapter


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm betting that Fukunaga's plan is more convoluted than we've been led to believe, and that she hasn't really betrayed her team.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 28, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> I'm betting that Fukunaga's plan is more convoluted than we've been led to believe, and that she hasn't really betrayed her team.


Well, that thought did actually cross my mind too. The only thing is that a lot of his lines were thoughts, when you think you don't generally lie. A closer analysis of the chapter might reveal more as to whether or not he could be still helping her own team.


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 1, 2009)

Meh I think she knows she does that whole blink thing, didn't you see Akiyama he had his rape face on it means he ain't worried


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 3, 2009)

omfffggahh i was screaaming...in my head anyway

I HATE THOSE TENSION ENDINGS I WANT 82 NOW NOW NOW

GAAAAH


T____________T

NAO

I don't know what to think, whether she loses or not T_________T

and and and shinichi-sama looked so hot and smexy and i want to eat him and i want him to tell me lots of clever things too pek


----------



## Litho (Aug 4, 2009)

I didn't even read the new chapters yet I and know she wins.
These gambling games are boring compared to the Akiyama - Yokoya duel.
Bring on the next stage!


----------



## Kairi (Aug 4, 2009)

I just started Liar Game, on like chapter 30, and I love the plot. This is so unusual, I'm glad there are unpredictable mangas now.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 4, 2009)

Liar Game's kinda old kairi, but I'm glad you started it <3


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 12, 2009)

Whoops, I forgot about this.

*Goes to read chapters 79-81*

edit: D:  Did Nao figure her eye blinking problem out? Did she bet it right?!

Seriously, this manga has the most frustrating cliff hangers!


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 19, 2009)

Liar Game 82 is out 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Clever Nao.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 19, 2009)

I heard of this manga but never really gave it a chance! Its a cerebral/intelectual revolving kind of manga right?! Is it really as good as i've been said it is?! Is the plot, drawings, characters dynamic and originality something to look forward?! 

Sorry for all the questions, but i'm sure you'll be able to give me some help over here.

Sayonara
NK


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 19, 2009)

the artwork- not really
plot, strategies - yes


----------



## perman07 (Aug 20, 2009)

Namikaze Kakashi said:


> I heard of this manga but never really gave it a chance! Its a cerebral/intelectual revolving kind of manga right?! Is it really as good as i've been said it is?! Is the plot, drawings, characters dynamic and originality something to look forward?!
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but i'm sure you'll be able to give me some help over here.
> 
> ...


It is definitely the most intelligent manga I've ever read.. I find it kind of boring sometimes now that I read chapter to chapter though. The great thing about this manga are the huge wtf-moments plastered everywhere. They seem frequent when reading a lot of chapters at once, but when just reading 1 and 1 chapter at a time, individual chapters can be boring.


----------



## Darth (Aug 20, 2009)

^U haven't read Monster have you? Or Death Note?

Give those a shot.

but yeah, ch. 82 was alright. Blatantly predictable but alright.

At least this shitty arc is over.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 20, 2009)

fucking awesome! I did sort of think that they planned something together...since I couldn't really believe Fuka would do that (since he learnt his lesson the last times) but I had my doubts because of his money-loving ways. but seriously, I love Nao, she's so stupid and cute c3

and the ending made me want to cry 

This manga does really outline real life truths quite beautifully <3


----------



## Riar (Aug 20, 2009)

Ah, shouldda figured that was the plan. It's kinda strange how Fukunaga looks all shocked when Nao makes the big bet in chapter 81 considering it's exactly as planned but meh.

It's awesome how Nao is the one who actually came up with the plan. She is becoming quite sneaky...


----------



## perman07 (Aug 20, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> ^U haven't read Monster have you? Or Death Note?
> 
> Give those a shot.
> 
> ...


I haven't read any of those, but I have seen both animes, both are favorites of mine. I don't know how different the mangas for these 2 are, but I can't imagine I would consider them more intelligent than Liar Game personally.

Death Note was filled with over-convoluted plans that presumed too much about the actions of others (though I admit that Liar Game suffers from this occasionally too), and Monster also had some of this in the form that Johan could convince people to kill themselves in 10 minutes despite it being an un-magical world.

Liar Game on the other hand seems realistic to me (even though the premise itself is ludicrous), and I don't feel like people are being duped by stupidity which the author tries to label as intelligence. Death Note on the other hand tried to pass of normal reasoning skills as something you had to be a super-genius to think. In this manga however, there are certain times I have struggled to follow the reasoning, which is the mark of true genius. Normal people like me shouldn't be able to fully follow a genius.


----------



## Namikaze Kakashi (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah regarding the level on intelectual and brainy plot i read and loved Death Note, Monster i saw part of it, still i'm gonna take a look on this manga since perman said it was alot on that style of brainy action.
I got a bit with a step behind though when hearing that its kinda boring to read it from chapter to chapter. Is it because the action is terribly slow in a way to cause suspence to the solving of the enigmas and so?!

Sayonara
NK


----------



## perman07 (Aug 20, 2009)

Namikaze Kakashi said:


> Yeah regarding the level on intelectual and brainy plot i read and loved Death Note, Monster i saw part of it, still i'm gonna take a look on this manga since perman said it was alot on that style of brainy action.
> I got a bit with a step behind though when hearing that its kinda boring to read it from chapter to chapter. Is it because the action is terribly slow in a way to cause suspence to the solving of the enigmas and so?!
> 
> Sayonara
> NK


Well, this is just my personal opinion, but the plot in Liar Game is in large parts the various games where deceit and intellectualism matter a lot. Naturally, you often need to read an entire arch like you do with a crime novels to understand everything that happened in that arc. The wtf-moments at the end of arcs make the arcs complete.

If you compare this to shonen series like One Piece where there is more instant gratification in each chapter, you can perhaps say that individual chapters in Liar Game are not as good, but that is just how mangas like this work I guess, the same could probably said about a lot of mangas for more mature audiences that use slow build-up.

It would annoy me if books worked this way. If you only got 5 page chapters each week, you could maybe say that individual chapters suck, but the book as a whole can still be awesome.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Aug 20, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> I'm betting that Fukunaga's plan is more convoluted than we've been led to believe, and that she hasn't really betrayed her team.



Hell yeah! Except it was Nao's plan.


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fukunaga has a crush on Akiyama 
and Yoyoka's back <.<


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Aug 23, 2009)

Mai♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lol yeah that was funny as hell. First time I saw Akiyama cringe. I'm not that keen on having Yokoya back though, he's been beaten before, it just feels like, he'll be beat again. I'm hoping for a new intelligent villain to be introduced.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 23, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

OMFG

OMFGFFGFFSGAHHH

SOSOSOSOSOSO CUTE

SO CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE

SHINICHI BLUSHED FOR THE FIRST TIME EVER<333333333333333333

SHINICHI BLUUUUUUUUSSSSSSSSSHHHHHHED <33333333333333333333333pek pek 





oh wow 

hands of fukanaga 

because nao also has a crush on him, this chapter made it so obvious (and so did chap 93 ) pek

go nao x shinichi pek 

nao is so cute as well x3

shinichi is a genius, but knows nothing about a woman's feelings....LIKE NAO'S. 

now I'm so tempted to post a certain panel from chap 93 T_________T

and shinichi bluuuuuuuushed~~~

awwwwwww

omg x3


----------



## perman07 (Aug 24, 2009)

^You're such a subtle person


----------



## Riar (Aug 24, 2009)

TheStrategist said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yeah that was funny as hell. First time I saw Akiyama cringe. I'm not that keen on having Yokoya back though, he's been beaten before, it just feels like, he'll be beat again. I'm hoping for a new intelligent villain to be introduced.



Yokoya wasn't completely beaten. Sure his pride was smashed and he was generally outplayed, but his backup plan meant he walked away with a ridiculous amount of money. We can't really have the story continue without getting the money back off him somehow.

Loved Nao's justification for why Fukunaga wouldn't betray them. Hehehe....


----------



## Ladd (Aug 24, 2009)

I definately think you should give this manga ago, Namikaze Kakashi. I'm confident you'll find it a great read. However, I'd have to agree with perman somewhat in that once you get up to date and begin reading chapters on a weekly basis, you start to feel a slowness of pace that probably wasn't apparent when reading in larger chunks.

Anyway, on to Round 4!


----------



## Darth (Aug 24, 2009)

I wonder if they'll ever introduce a big league villain from the LGT side.


----------



## Ladd (Aug 24, 2009)

Leronira is the final boss.


----------



## ~riku~ (Aug 24, 2009)

perman07 said:


> ^You're such a subtle person



DON'T RUIN MY FANGIRL MOMENT 







Riar said:


> Yokoya wasn't completely beaten. Sure his pride was smashed and he was generally outplayed, but his backup plan meant he walked away with a ridiculous amount of money. We can't really have the story continue without getting the money back off him somehow.
> 
> Loved Nao's justification for why Fukunaga wouldn't betray them. Hehehe....



To be outsmarted is the same as being beaten for Yokoya, I think...


Yeah, Nao is so cute and amazing. pek


----------



## Riar (Aug 28, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> DON'T RUIN MY FANGIRL MOMENT
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, from Yokoya's perspective he was beaten. But from the heroes perspective he still walked away with a truckload of money which put the rest of the Northern team into further debt. Hence, Nao provoking him into staying for the 4th round to try get the money back. 

Akiyama failed to stop Yokoya from getting any money, despite seeing the possibility of it happening, he "pretended not to see" and "let the bastard do as he pleased". Akiyama didn't get his clear, perfect victory that he normally gets. 

More importantly, noone in this manga is defeated until they yell "NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!"
...or "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHWWWWWWWWWGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!"

...or similiar


----------



## noobthemusical (Aug 28, 2009)

~Riku~ said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> OMFG
> 
> ...



Post the scan just put it in spoilers please.



> More importantly, noone in this manga is defeated until they yell "NNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!"
> ...or "AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH HHHHHHHHHWWWWWWWWWGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> ...or similiar


CANON


----------



## Mai♥ (Sep 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, was kinda hoping that round 4 would begin this chapter, but im curious to how this will go, especially since i've looked up what a Pandemic game is now.
Also, the colour pages and longer chapter was nice, haven't had that in a while.


----------



## Riar (Sep 3, 2009)

Are they really down to only 24 people from 100,000? Geez, the drop out rate is alot higher than I thought it was.

But with so few people left, wouldn't the majority of the damage to the participants have already been done?


----------



## Watchman (Sep 3, 2009)

Pretty slow chapter this time - spent too much time repeating stuff we already knew, IMO...


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 3, 2009)

Mai♥ said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont know...as much as i like liar game...the colour pages were ugly


----------



## Mai♥ (Sep 3, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> i dont know...as much as i like liar game...the colour pages were ugly



Your right they wern't the best looking colourings, but its nice to see some pages actually in colour.


----------



## Ladd (Sep 3, 2009)

I now have absolutely no idea what Akiyama's real hair colour is.

Nice to have a longer chapter again, even though it was mainly just setting up the next arc. Hopefully this Pandemic Game will be just as intense as Round 3.


----------



## krizma (Sep 4, 2009)

Cool new chapter, finally introducing the next arc. But did you guys read scan by FrugsAndFriends as well? The editing sucks ass! Is there any other editors out there doing Liar Game and having done ch. 84?


----------



## perman07 (Sep 30, 2009)

Rules of the game has just been explained.. Whenever the rules get explained, I try to imagine what mechanics they will provoke, but I can never seem to get it right. Will try again though:

- Normal people will be skeptical about making contact with other people who make the offer to establish a connection since they can be infected.
- If normal people get infected, the act of telling who is infected means telling others you yourself got infected.
- Being infected will be an advantage at transfers since
A) Always infect someone.
B) May get cured.
As such, establishing a connection will never have negative consequences for infected people, so they will be more eager.
- 12 people out of 24 go through to the next round. Not sure if that means the 6 best in each group go through or if the 12 best no matter what group they are in go through. The former seems more likely if they are to construct a proper game with clear rules.
- This however doesn't fit with what they said of the person with +4 winning. There can be 12 winners in this game (I think) if everyone cooperates, so how would they determine the 6 best? Only take the top 6 people with the most vaccines?
- Not sure of this, but this game can maybe be won by establishing an alliance of 5 normal people. If there can be more than one winner, a team of 5 normal people will automatically give all members +4. What may prevent such a strategy is that even if the team agrees on full disclosure, a member can lie since the other people can't see whether they are infected. As such, an infected person being part of such a team will fuck up the entire strategy.
-A lot depends on whether they check after each transfer. The only way to check the result of contact is to go into the booth, which is an act of poor faith. There seems to be at least 5 booths, so I see no reason why they can't check after each time with little time loss.

I think this game will be really interesting!

EDIT:
- They didn't say whether the vaccine works forever or not (I don't recall them saying anything about it). If it's not, that means there will probably always be some infected people. Since an infected person won't mention the names of who infected them (since that will reveal themselves), that means that the danger of infection is ever-present if the cure doesn't work forever.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 30, 2009)

Sad thing is working together won't work since no money is involved they can't offer to pay for the others.


----------



## perman07 (Sep 30, 2009)

noobthemusical said:


> Sad thing is working together won't work since no money is involved they can't offer to pay for the others.


Good point, though this game offers good opportunities for cooperation. But it also offers good opportunities for conflict. If a person says "he infected me", the other person can say "no", and there would be no way to check who is lying. But Nao and what's-his-name have an advantage in that they get more information since they trust each other.

I believe having trustworthy partners is the best way to win in this game since it gives you more information about who is infected and who isn't.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 11, 2009)

a totally epic manga, time to get this one on top


----------



## Brian (Oct 11, 2009)

I need to catch up, I'm still on Game 2


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 11, 2009)

damn, you should, cant wait for the next chap, im so pumped


----------



## Nic (Oct 12, 2009)

Brian said:


> I need to catch up, I'm still on Game 2



I'm at the start of game 4, i've been slacking though.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2009)

lol, Game 4 is gonan be epic


----------



## Brian (Oct 18, 2009)

Nic said:


> I'm at the start of game 4, i've been slacking though.



I'm gonna put some time into reading it soon


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 18, 2009)

lol cool, man Im excited for next chap


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 23, 2009)

AWESOME!!!

thank you very much!!!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 24, 2009)

is this manga interesting?


----------



## Ladd (Oct 24, 2009)

NAM said:


> is this manga interesting?



Extremely.


Pick it up!


----------



## Gabe (Oct 24, 2009)

Ladd said:


> Extremely.
> 
> 
> Pick it up!



ya i will thanks


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 26, 2009)

epic decision 

Roots of A is awesome btw

I liked Kiryu alot, I wanna see more of him


----------



## perman07 (Oct 26, 2009)

Does the Roots-thingie tie into the original story or is it completely seperate?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 26, 2009)

Root of A is pretty good
but @Lovers in real life would be full of traps


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 26, 2009)

lmao yeah

I like the 3 phase divination, I wanna see more of Kiryu


----------



## perman07 (Oct 30, 2009)

86 and 87 out.. Awesome! Kanzaki used the strategy I proposed! But she performed the strategy in a flawed way. If they had demanded that every one test themselves after each trasferral, then this wouldn't happen. This is a slower method however, but I reckon it should be fast enough provided it doesn't take very long.

Doing this would also allow the clean, honest players to see who infected them.

If I was ever a participant in the game, it would be common sense for me to check the results of anything I did. It's weird how someone like Akiyama didn't think of this.


----------



## Altron (inactive) (Oct 30, 2009)

perman07 said:


> 86 and 87 out.. Awesome! Kanzaki used the strategy I proposed! But she performed the strategy in a flawed way. If they had demanded that every one test themselves after each trasferral, then this wouldn't happen. This is a slower method however, but I reckon it should be fast enough provided it doesn't take very long.
> 
> Doing this would also allow the clean, honest players to see who infected them.
> 
> If I was ever a participant in the game, it would be common sense for me to check the results of anything I did. It's weird how someone like Akiyama didn't think of this.



Knowing Akiyama, he probably foreseen it, but didnt raise the alarm because he has already has another plan that would allow him to take advantage of either situation, so nao's plan failing would not matter much.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 30, 2009)

most likely imo

and damn, Yokoya is fukken king of liars lol


----------



## perman07 (Oct 30, 2009)

Altron (inactive) said:


> Knowing Akiyama, he probably foreseen it, but didnt raise the alarm because he has already has another plan that would allow him to take advantage of either situation, so nao's plan failing would not matter much.


True, it was blasphemous of me to even suggest Akiyama _didn't_ think of something. I apologize profusely


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 30, 2009)

im just excited to know what he'll do next


----------



## Evil Angel (Oct 30, 2009)

Heya Liar game is sooooo awesome 

I want more chapters


----------



## Ximm (Oct 30, 2009)

Awesome chapters!!!

They should know by now not to trust Yokoya. lol (Akiyama probably knew this)

Anyways, can't wait to see Akiyama own everyone.


----------



## Ladd (Oct 31, 2009)

If you look back at chapter 86, the page after when Yokoya's lackeys raise their hands, you can visibly notice that Glasses seems confused and wants to say something. It's nice that the mangaka throws in subtle hints like that in the chapter, though I guess that most people reading the scans wouldn't have been too concerned about looking for clues since we got a double chapter release.

One thing I don't quite get is how Yokoya knew that he needed to team up with precisely two other people, before he even knew what the game would be. I also think it's pretty coincidental that Yokoya turned out to be one of the infected and the two players he bought out just happened not to be - allowing the whole scenario to play out like it did. I could be missing something here though, anyone care to explain?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 31, 2009)

Ladd said:


> If you look back at chapter 86, the page after when Yokoya's lackeys raise their hands, you can visibly notice that Glasses seems confused and wants to say something. It's nice that the mangaka throws in subtle hints like that in the chapter, though I guess that most people reading the scans wouldn't have been too concerned about looking for clues since we got a double chapter release.
> 
> One thing I don't quite get is how Yokoya knew that he needed to team up with precisely two other people, before he even knew what the game would be. I also think it's pretty coincidental that Yokoya turned out to be one of the infected and the two players he bought out just happened not to be - allowing the whole scenario to play out like it did. I could be missing something here though, anyone care to explain?



Indeed, quality manga right there 

Yokoya teaming up with people seems to be his gameplan, he's the dominating type of character, he would feel the need to resort to such actions to ensure this, like recruiting people to follow his whims, to execute his plan

he may not know what game it would be, but its a precaution, a gameplan, the same way one prepares flashlight, food and some other stuff for an unforeseen yet expected calamity

him being infected seems to be coincidental, but it certainly worked on his favor


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 31, 2009)

posting here since the guy above is fucking up the library page


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 31, 2009)

**


----------



## The Doctor (Oct 31, 2009)

oh man

no, not again


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 31, 2009)

**


----------



## The Imp (Oct 31, 2009)

.......................


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 1, 2009)

is spam tolerated in this section?


----------



## The Doctor (Nov 1, 2009)

not quite

but looking at claymore thread

i think mods don't mind


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 1, 2009)

loooool, cool


----------



## Ladd (Nov 3, 2009)

Fuck yes A-dog!


----------



## perman07 (Nov 3, 2009)

Man, Akiyama is just too smart. Who the hell manages to think that far?


----------



## Mai♥ (Nov 3, 2009)

Akiyama is to awesome ♥

We is almost at chapter 100 soon ;3


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 3, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG

reads now


----------



## Random Member (Nov 3, 2009)

Kudos to Akiyama figuring things out. Yokoya, Fatty and Bangs still have the normal status benefit going for them, though. Looking forward to how things play out from here.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 3, 2009)

yeah, should be very interesting

and lol Akiyama is good in this one


----------



## Ladd (Nov 5, 2009)

Chapter 89 is out:

way back on chapter 55


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 5, 2009)

Just read it, hehe, interesting developments


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 5, 2009)

I like my set


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2009)

Is it just me or does Yokoya look like an alien?

Also, I see a really easy way for Akiyama and co to ensure that they win the game and that Yokoya's group finishes dead last.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 6, 2009)

lol true 

also im looking forward for whats next after Yokoya, I mean there's a big possibility there's gonna be someone after him

i've been seeing some flaws Yokoya have that could leave an opening to hype a greater threat, or could it be that its like Death Note, several characters lack in certain areas but go very well together

if it'll be the latter then it may lead to Akiyama vs Yokoya vs "Someone"

which I hope happens, that'll be fukken awesome


----------



## Riar (Nov 6, 2009)

Seems like they would be able to eliminate the virus using the rotation strategy Yokoya's team used and then trade among themselves to get everyone above +4. If they can get everyone to trust each other.

That's way too straightforward though...I really want to know how things get twisted around now.


----------



## Darth (Nov 6, 2009)

Seriously, just cut Yokoya's team out of the loop.

Have the two infected fess up, then cure them both with Vaccines. Then orgy until everybody has 4+ vaccines. 

Ergo, everyone wins and Yokoya's group loses. quite simple.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 6, 2009)

Riar said:


> Seems like they would be able to eliminate the virus using the rotation strategy Yokoya's team used and then trade among themselves to get everyone above +4. If they can get everyone to trust each other.
> 
> That's way too straightforward though...I really want to know how things get twisted around now.



yeah, the trust factor is what's important here, yes Akiyama was successful at showing Yokoya's nature thus putting the cause of deceit on the sneak, it would seem that he alienated everyone from deception, but a wounded animal is still much more feral, it would be less likely that they would trust each other now

Prediction

I say Akiyama would have to develop a strategy where they can monitor each other, a long shot but it'll probably involve the papers they used. It could be that he somehow wins their trust as people would be dependent on his strategy, but this gives way for doubt on other participant's part, not to mention Akiyama isnt the only strategist around

Yokoya would most likely move to constitute dominance, stilling fear at the other participants, providing pressure to them that they would end up joining him, if thats the case then Nao's "rainbow and unicorn stuff" would throw a wrench on his plans



Darth said:


> Seriously, just cut Yokoya's team out of the loop.
> 
> Have the two infected fess up, then cure them both with Vaccines. Then orgy until everybody has 4+ vaccines.
> 
> Ergo, everyone wins and Yokoya's group loses. quite simple.



yeah I know rite, lol, they got all they need

they just need to trust each other, go Akiyama


----------



## Ximm (Nov 6, 2009)

Great chapter.

They could easily do what Nao suggested earlier with the nine people left and leave Yokoya's group out. But the other people might not trust them or each other any more and Nao also won't allow that since she wants to save everyone.

I have a feeling that Akiyama might be able to use Akagi being infected to his advantage to win the game.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 6, 2009)

wildcard turning


----------



## Mai♥ (Nov 9, 2009)

Roots of A is interesting : D
Thought it was 6 chapters long though.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah, I liked Kiryu alot


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 9, 2009)

MU RAW DL LINK


----------



## Ximm (Nov 9, 2009)

at everyone desperately running over to Yokoya.
Epic battle coming up.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 9, 2009)

totally, Akiyama did really good tho


----------



## shadowlords (Nov 10, 2009)

Knowing who the infected are is far more important than knowing who the non infected are. Once you have that knowledge you should be able to control the game very easily.
Akiyama already has one down who is the other hmmm


----------



## CreepingFeature (Nov 10, 2009)

Actually. The non-Team Yokoya should have won the game now.

You see. There are a total of 12 players in this game. Minus Team Yokoya, there are 9 remaining players. Hence, there are 2 infected and 7 clean people.

If there rest of the people would just confess properly this time, they can cure the 2 infected, and make more than 4 vaccines for everyone. In fact, they can also save the 2 other people in team Yokoya, leaving Yokoya as the only loser.

However, Akiyama didnt do this for 2 reasons.
a) He is not sure if Team Yokoya have anymore spies in their group.
b) The MOST important reason. The goal of this game is not to make Yokoya drop out of Liar Game Tournament. Akiyama need to ensure that Yokoya cough out the money he cheated from the smuggling game. If Yokoya lose now, he will just walk away with all that money.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah, those obstacles needs to be pondered with, im excited to see Akiyama's moves here, obstacles makes it much more fun


----------



## perman07 (Nov 10, 2009)

CreepingFeature said:


> Actually. The non-Team Yokoya should have won the game now.
> 
> You see. There are a total of 12 players in this game. Minus Team Yokoya, there are 9 remaining players. Hence, there are 2 infected and 7 clean people.
> 
> ...


Well, given they were just shown last round how 1 guy can fuck up an entire strategy like that, they are scared to do something in the same vein.

And even if the 2 people did fess up, people would be scared to believe them.

Given that this game is about individuals (as opposed to a group), people think about would happen if they got infected themselves. As such, it is in an infected person's best interest to claim they're normal and get a vaccine.

However, the infected ones are at a disadvantage. If they do make contact as many times as other normal people, they will end up with 1 less vaccine than the ones that started as normal. It is thus in their best interests to lie as individuals even if it is in the groups best interest if they're honest. This is a classic game theory scenario, and in many ways the same thing that happened in round 3 were everybody was afraid to do the smuggling even if it was in their team's best interest.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 10, 2009)

> b) The MOST important reason. The goal of this game is not to make Yokoya drop out of Liar Game Tournament. Akiyama need to ensure that Yokoya cough out the money he cheated from the smuggling game. If Yokoya lose now, he will just walk away with all that money.


Akki's target isn't Yokoya anyways. A defeat for him at the moment would be quite alright. LGT is the priority and if keeping Yokoya in the game is bad for the primary concern (He manages to eat money up if he stays in the game, ergo higher profit for LGT) then he should be dealt with later.


on a side note: Just finished catching up; this manga is awesome. Best I've read yet. Death Note doesn't even compare. Please please tell me of any similar mangas, it seems I've only managed to read non awesome mangas till now (lol naruto bleach)


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 10, 2009)

^ haha, had the same dilemma back then 

there's another manga by the same author, also psychological, its called "One Outs"

havent read it myself, but it might be worth checking out

hope that helps


----------



## Soulme (Nov 10, 2009)

wow.... i wonder why the first one that goes to Yokoya is gonna lose?.. i keep thinking but nothing comes up.

if the first person is "normal".. then they will all have "+3 normal"... which is in no way a loss.

the only thing that i can think off which souns really crazy is that somehow... one of Yokoya's group somehow made contact with an infected... and one of them is infected and that somehow might inflence the game. 

of course the other possibilty is for Akiyama to bluff it


who knows.... this manga surprised me som many times already


----------



## Garfield (Nov 10, 2009)

I didn't dig One outs that much either because I, like perman07, am not a baseball fan.


----------



## Ximm (Nov 10, 2009)

adee said:


> on a side note: Just finished catching up; this manga is awesome. Best I've read yet. Death Note doesn't even compare. Please please tell me of any similar mangas, it seems I've only managed to read non awesome mangas till now (lol naruto bleach)



Yea I agree, Liar Game is the best manga I have read and it is also my favourite. It?s awesome in so many ways. 
Just an update, episode 1 of season 2 of the Liar Game drama just came out today. There's a raw up on youtube but I?m waiting for a subbed one.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 10, 2009)

there's an Akiyama FC btw

SoraScans


----------



## perman07 (Nov 10, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> interesting, a genius asshole eh
> 
> and I know what you mean, ive been searching for something like it for a while now, Liar Game is quite a unique manga
> 
> and yes, Shinobu Kaitani probably studied psychology himself to have been able to create such a masterpiece


Psychology, maybe. Game theory he definitely has knowledge of, every single game here could potentially have come from a book on game theory.

Read  if you haven't heard about it, helps provide a perspective around Liar Game.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 10, 2009)

damn, thats alot of reading, but seems very interesting, I so wanna look into that


----------



## perman07 (Nov 10, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> damn, thats alot of reading, but seems very interesting, I so wanna look into that


I don't know a lot about it personally, but I know at least 1 situation which is straight out of basic game theory, namely the  (Yokoya used it for interrogation in the 3rd game). Just reading about that provides a good perspective about what game theory is about and isn't too complicated.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 10, 2009)

hmmm, now you got me really interested, I just need to get over my laziness and actually read some, I wish there's a fun book about it


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 13, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG Link removed


----------



## Random Member (Nov 13, 2009)

Glad to see that Yokoya still has Akiyama & Nao by the balls despite Akiyama's quick thinking. Hoping Akiyama will pull off something big though so Kurifuji will start thinking twice about doubting his skills.

The Roots of A thing was interesting. I liked Akiyama's chapter but the two Roots of Divination chapters were my favorites.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 14, 2009)

yeah same, Kiryu is really cool, I liked 9 darts too

and about the chapter, yeah it was really well played, I wonder how next round will play


----------



## perman07 (Nov 14, 2009)

Roots of A was interesting, but what was it really? I saw the link to Akiyama in the first chapters, but what about the other chapters? Were they one-shots or were they stories set in the Liar Game world?


----------



## Random Member (Nov 14, 2009)

I guess either possibility is just as likely as the other but I'm guessing they were just short stories set in the LG world. I still can't get what that dog chapter was all about...


----------



## Ximm (Nov 14, 2009)

Chapters are coming out pretty fast now. Hope we get some more soon! 

And it seems the person in charge of Yokoya is underestimating Akiyama?s ability and thinks Yokoya is like the mastermind.


----------



## Sen (Nov 14, 2009)

Read the new chapter, epic 

Hate how it always ends when it's getting so interesting and then you need to wait for the next chapter though ;__;


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 15, 2009)

perman07 said:


> Roots of A was interesting, but what was it really? I saw the link to Akiyama in the first chapters, but what about the other chapters? Were they one-shots or were they stories set in the Liar Game world?





Random Member said:


> I guess either possibility is just as likely as the other but I'm guessing they were just short stories set in the LG world. I still can't get what that dog chapter was all about...



could be there, could be a whole different set, I guess its more like introducing new stories to it, I think Roots of A is chapter 1, but the others we're a bonus, lol



Ximm said:


> Chapters are coming out pretty fast now. Hope we get some more soon!
> 
> And it seems the person in charge of Yokoya is underestimating Akiyama?s ability and thinks Yokoya is like the mastermind.



yeah we're getting more recent releases, I am very happy with this change of sched

also, I like how both LG Official is rooting for their favorite, Akiyama and Yokoya does incredible moves no doubt, but its better having some commentary from their fans, pointing out and elaborating things, amplifying the grandeur of awe so to speak 



Sen said:


> Read the new chapter, epic
> 
> Hate how it always ends when it's getting so interesting and then you need to wait for the next chapter though ;__;



lol yeah, Shinobu Kaitani can be so mean 

but he is kind enough to give us this manga

thank you very much epic author 

may your dog recognize you someday


----------



## Ladd (Nov 18, 2009)

Ch 92 is out:
Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm really quite impressed by Nao's ability to come up with possible solutions so quickly, even though they are flawed. She's come a long way since the beginning of the manga.

Hmm, I wonder what Akiyama's planning to do...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 18, 2009)

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 18, 2009)

quite a chap, should be very interesting what Akiyama will do next,  with him holding it, im sure those tools would be a great way to establish trust in the game, and I wonder what Yokoya is plotting right now, he's not the type of person who'll just stand idly by

damn it, it just grabs you, I want 93 nao 



Ladd said:


> Ch 92 is out:
> Link removed
> 
> 
> ...



yeah she has, from someone who just lets things go their way, to someone who's actually bent on making a difference, good character growth


----------



## Soulme (Nov 19, 2009)

i don't know why... but i get the feeling that Akiyama si the other infected one... and him not telling Nao.... i part of his plan to win the game

just a hunch


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 19, 2009)

ooooh, thats a very interesting scenario

could be also why he dont wanna do the 3 way with her and Akagi 

besides the reasons mentioned ofc


----------



## Riar (Nov 19, 2009)

That would have been bloody lucky for Akiyama if he was the other infected. Knowing who the two infected are for the game is a massive advantage.

Didn't expect Akiyama to do what he's doing. The whole idea of making those things seemed so random when I was reading the chapter. Just a tool for manipulation of trust I suppose. 

The only thing I can think of is maybe he already knows who the two infected are and is going to use the tool to skip the need for a confession. 

Or maybe Akiyama is just magic


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 19, 2009)

Akiyama is all of it, Magic & Mayhem


----------



## perman07 (Nov 21, 2009)

Is Liar Game a weekly manga btw? Releases are so random that I've never quite figured it out.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 21, 2009)

I want 93 nao!!!

and why are we rated 4 stars? 

haters be hatin?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 22, 2009)

4 stars is good

1 star- no one likes
2 stars- no one likes
3 stars- average
4 stars- great
5 stars- not popular enough lol


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 22, 2009)

**


----------



## Trick2 (Dec 2, 2009)

epic series...caught up to 92 in one day...
I want moar


----------



## perman07 (Dec 2, 2009)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> 4 stars is good
> 
> 1 star- no one likes
> 2 stars- no one likes
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, the star rating is calculated as an average, yeah? Meaning that if enough people vote, any thread is doomed to get below 5 stars. The threads that have 5 stars typically are voted for by hardcore fans, which is why threads about certain old classic mangas have 5-star ratings (since only the fans stay in threads about discontinued manga) while threads that are more general and current get lower.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 2, 2009)

Trick2 said:


> epic series...caught up to 92 in one day...
> I want moar



FUCK YEAH!!!

I want 93 now 



perman07 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the star rating is calculated as an average, yeah? Meaning that if enough people vote, any thread is doomed to get below 5 stars. The threads that have 5 stars typically are voted for by hardcore fans, which is why threads about certain old classic mangas have 5-star ratings (since only the fans stay in threads about discontinued manga) while threads that are more general and current get lower.



im not sure if its like that here, but when I make threads, if I vote 5 stars it automatically gets a 5 star rating

once a person votes 5 stars, thread gets 5 star rating, more people vote means that 5 star is stronger

now, what if that 5 star isnt strong enough to retain its status, but strong enough not to be demoted too low



*hypothetical scenario:* a person votes 1 star

now, we could say that not many voted 5 star at all, and a person did not agree with this thread and voted 1 star


*hypothetical scenario 2:* more than 1 person votes 1 star

a reasonable scenario, say alot of us voted 5 stars, so many that 1 person isnt enough to shake it, so a group of people votes against it, now, it could be they may be working together or otherwise, nonetheless, from here it can be established that there's a massive dislike or perception against this thread.


*hypothetical scenario 3:* 4 star rated

alot of us basically consider this a 4 star thread, so we voted it to be. I know I voted 5 star cuz I love this manga and I think it deserves it.


those are just some random samples, feel free to add to them if you please


----------



## Ximm (Dec 2, 2009)

Chapter 93 out. Yay!
ch.272


----------



## perman07 (Dec 2, 2009)

Kind of a silly chapter. If another person used the device, Akiyama would be revealed as a cheater immediately, yet noone suggests that.


----------



## Riar (Dec 3, 2009)

perman07 said:


> Kind of a silly chapter. If another person used the device, Akiyama would be revealed as a cheater immediately, yet noone suggests that.



Everyone's trusting his word and his actions though since he's presenting himself as an "expert". People tend to trust people who appear to be experts in a field of anything, even without a proper understanding of how they reached their conclusions. 

That said, Yokoya's probably gonna jump in and suggest Akiyama is faking etc.

I liked the chapter, mostly because the explanation that Akiyama gave was sounded so ridiculous that it made me laugh a little. Seeing the officials freak out was also amusing.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 3, 2009)

you look down on us 

and awesome chap, the thrill here is the next subject to the magic trick. They have no way of knowing besides their reactions, which I think Akiyama already processed, not to mention the other infected would prolly, most likely feel caught that he might end trying to sort things out for himself, Yokoya distancing himself would mean a lost for them, he's gonna try something to prevent this


----------



## Sen (Dec 3, 2009)

New chapter? 

Mike spoiling it?   Didn't read what you said yet anyway, will read it now


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 3, 2009)

lol ok Julie 

enjoy


----------



## Sen (Dec 6, 2009)

Read it 

Also I read Roots of A, but only the first chapter is about him   And two of the chapters are just so random, one is about a dog and the other is on online dating wtf


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah lol, it's only the first chapter that is focused on him. The rest are just oneshots by Kaitani, but I enjoyed reading it <3


----------



## Sen (Dec 7, 2009)

Same here really, I loved the one fortune tell guy.  Pity there isn't a mini series on him too


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 7, 2009)

Someone made a fanart of Shinichi x Nao based form one of those panels

Let me find it~




<3

(here's my sig version, will post the original later)


----------



## Sen (Dec 7, 2009)

Awww


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome 

and yeah, the fortune teller is epic


----------



## Ximm (Dec 10, 2009)

Chapter 94 out. Chapter 41

I wonder what Yokoya is going to do now.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 11, 2009)

omg imma read


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 11, 2009)

I know, Akiyama is fucking awesome!!!


----------



## chiveri (Dec 11, 2009)

I think Yokoyama is falling into Akyiama trap. Theres noway Akyiama didnt expect Yokoyama trying to destroy his plan.


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 11, 2009)

I would join in this discussion but I cannot keep my mouth shut from spoilers, so I will just watch :x


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 11, 2009)

chiveri said:


> I think Yokoyama is falling into Akyiama trap. Theres noway Akyiama didnt expect Yokoyama trying to destroy his plan.



thats what I was thinking too, its gonna be something thats for sure, I am also thinking that Yokoya would have anticipated it as well

its gonna be very amazing, so I guess we just gonna orgy in awe 



~Riku~ said:


> I would join in this discussion but I cannot keep my mouth shut from spoilers, so I will just watch :x



oh you


----------



## Soulme (Dec 11, 2009)

i never expected this.... but i have to say... the author really knows something about human psychology.

i i were an infected... and aky would have said that we should ignore the other infected for now.... i would also be reluctant to step forward ... believing that he would identify me as an infected.....

this manga is probably the best manga i have ever read... i want more chapters of this manga more that any other manga

too bad it doesn't have a regular release schedule

if it would have been a weekly manga it would just ROCK


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 11, 2009)

hopefully it is, its just too epic


----------



## ~riku~ (Dec 11, 2009)

yep, shinobu-sensei is an awesome mangaka <33

he's a really mysterious guy, did you know he can bend spoons?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 11, 2009)

whoah, really?

link?


----------



## Mephissto (Dec 14, 2009)

Just read all chapters that are out and it is very good and addicting.
Also Nao is cute


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah it just grabs you like crazy


----------



## Mephissto (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah. Couldn't stop reading until I was out of chapters and then I was sad


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 14, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel


----------



## chiveri (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow i hope Akyiama just acted or i ll be really disapointed in him. It was so obvious Yokoyama would expose his secret. If he doesnt have a backup plan then hes a idiot.


----------



## Ximm (Dec 16, 2009)

I dunno what you been looking at bro!!

Oh new chapter! Just in time after finishing my exams.
It was a pretty bad idea for Nao to listen to Yokoya and contact with Akagi.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 16, 2009)

damn, Yokoya's retaliation, cant wait for that


----------



## perman07 (Jan 6, 2010)

Man, Yokoya was pretty impressive this chapter!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 6, 2010)

yep yep, and im excited for next one, what will Akiyama do


----------



## Ladd (Jan 6, 2010)

Impressive, Yokoya.

I wonder why Four Eyes chose to stay, and what impact he will have on the rest of the game.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 6, 2010)

Infected Scenario - he's confident in Akiyama's team, they also have 2 Normal +4 with them, giving him more chance of winning

Normal Scenario - he dont need saving, why go to a group where all the infected, to their assumption is rushing towards to?

he seems to be a man who thinks beyond what most would, sees some that most would not and acts on it, I think his decision not to join the others may stand in proof of that

also PnJ


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 6, 2010)

Post above pretty much sums up the whole reason why the guy would stay.


Now what we have to wonder is how do they convince another guy to join their group.

Of Course if I'm thinking this through If 2 player are hypothetically infected then they don't have a chance of winning. 

Since we know one person at most is infected, then assuming I'm thinking this is right only unless you can identify who it is you risk only being able to secure 2 people winning.

So Akiyama could just say that not everyone can be saved and hope it drives them away from him.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 6, 2010)

or the pnj dude helps them win, there's really a ton of scenarios to choose from, not to mention 2 more normal+4 guys who would likely be targets for recruitment

but damn, im freakin excited for 97


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 15, 2010)

Link removed


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

omg Chapter 97 is out 

Reading now


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 17, 2010)

lolz, have fun


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

It was awesome 

That story was so touching


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 17, 2010)

yeah, that was really something, I can relate to that misunderstood guy, people think harsh of me when im only doing what would work for everyone 

but oh well, thats discussion for another thread


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

When do you do that?  

And yeah, it was a really touching thing.  I wonder what kind of plan Akiyami has in mind, probably to recruit another member that hasn't contacted with the others?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 17, 2010)

when social conditions give way for certain conflicts, and rather than act out of sympathy I make a way for certain parties to be satisfied and get a good bargain out of the situation. but really, its not like being emotionally distorted would solve anything anyway 

I say Akiyama would do Kamehameha then Spirit Ball for the win, Yokoya has 3 new Dragon Balls with him so it might be risky

it should be noted that one of Yokoya's balls is infected 

Akiyama would most likely try to take the other 2 Dragon Balls lying around, or its also possible that he's already have a plan to summon Shenron, and all thats happening is in accord to the ritual


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

That confuses me, an example? 

And I think you need to reread it so you don't confuse it with Dragonball Z  

I'm sure he has something up his sleeve


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 17, 2010)

Sen said:


> That confuses me, an example?



people bitchin about random crap, cant get simple semantics of certain goals, but oh well, its people are people 



Sen said:


> And I think you need to reread it so you don't confuse it with Dragonball Z
> 
> I'm sure he has something up his sleeve



no no, im sure thats what he'll do, it may also be that Akiyama is actually pressured to be somewhat out of it, but thats unlike him, he'll prolly go super saiyan then strike Yokoya down


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> people bitchin about random crap, cant get simple semantics of certain goals, but oh well, its people are people
> 
> no no, im sure thats what he'll do, it may also be that Akiyama is actually pressured to be somewhat out of it, but thats unlike him, he'll prolly go super saiyan then strike Yokoya down



Are you talking about irl? 

I don't think that is too likely   There is only one more round now right?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 17, 2010)

everywhere :WOW

yep, which makes it more probable


----------



## Sen (Jan 17, 2010)

He's not going to turn into a Super Saiyan 

I wonder if they will be able to save everyone.  Kind of annoying how their two original group people bailed on them once they were safe


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 18, 2010)

It could be that they would be able to get them to join again, it could go that way

then Akiyama would be able to make the 6 paths and defeat Yokoya


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> It could be that they would be able to get them to join again, it could go that way
> 
> then Akiyama would be able to make the 6 paths and defeat Yokoya



I'm starting to wonder if you take this manga seriously at all  

Akiyama can do that on intellect alone 

I wish Roots of A had more stories on Akiyama


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 18, 2010)

I do 

I just speak in codes 

actually I wish it showed Akiyama vs MLM company, but I thought that might make him look villainous


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

Secret codes 

You know it would be cool if we could do a fake game in here ourselves   If only we could manage to think of one and then pull it off ;__;  

That would still be cool to see though


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 18, 2010)

hmmm, interesting, you know we could make it in a section and have ppl all over the forum participate, reward would be big avy, custom user title or sparkles

would work to make the manga more popular


----------



## Sen (Jan 18, 2010)

It sounds like a cool idea but what kind of contest would we have?   I feel like it would be impossible to think of something that would require that much intelligence and insight ;__;


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 18, 2010)

hmmm, we'll think of something


----------



## Sen (Jan 19, 2010)

If we could that would be so much fun 

Although I don't think I'd manage to think of awesome plans like Akiyami does  

You know those things are so cool, I'd love to have real life games like that if there wasn't so much debt at stake


----------



## Ladd (Jan 23, 2010)

Reading now 

And yeah, I miss regular releases too 



EDIT: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"Foolproof plan". I've read enough of Liar Game to realise that those never work. Nonetheless, I'm looking forward to finding out what it is. 



Fuck, I need more.


----------



## Sen (Jan 23, 2010)

Read it 

And yeah I agree, wish they would come out at least at some time we knew for sure ;<  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Plus a pretty nice chapter, I feel so excited for the next one mostly.  I really can't imagine what Akiyami's plan is, they are always so clever though too.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 23, 2010)

I want 99 nao


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 24, 2010)

Great Chapter can't wait to see the plan.


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

Will definitely be interesting to find out 

Who do you guys think will officially make it to the next round anyway?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 24, 2010)

we should form one


----------



## Soulme (Jan 24, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> we should form one



yeah right.....

most speed-trans groups focus only on really popular mangas
and forming a new one just for this is pure fantasy


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

I think we'd need someone who could actually speak Japanese and loved Liar Game first


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 24, 2010)

New chapter was pretty sweet. Looking forward to this awesome plan


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

Any idea on what it could be?  

I can never predict any chapters in this manga


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 24, 2010)

~Riku~ actually read the raws :WOW


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

Can s/he actually_ read_ them or just look at the pictures?

Doesn't that spoil it though? 

How many raws are actually out there anyway?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 24, 2010)

she read them all lol

anyway, we just need more ppl like her

scans and stuff

I mean, this is the internet lol, we can have our own group or whatever

we do our own manga trans and etc


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

You mean the entire series is actually done?  

And we can't translate manga if we don't speak Japanese


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 24, 2010)

no, I mean all the raws 

and someone should


----------



## Sen (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm so confused 

The raws are in Japanese aren't they?  And she read them?  I'd be willing to help out if I could do anything for Liar Game   Very unlikely though ;<


----------



## Ladd (Jan 25, 2010)

Sen said:


> You mean the entire series is actually done?



No, but the manga is out up to about chapter 120 in Japan.


----------



## Soulme (Jan 25, 2010)

we are so far behind...which is surprising considering i know of only 2 people who have started reading this and didn't like it


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 25, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> we should form one



Not a bad idea.

If we don't have all the people we need to do this on Narutoforums, we can always look for more people elsewhere. I know there are fans of Liar Game on other forums. What's the best way to post an ad with a decent likelihood of it reaching a wide group of LG fans?


----------



## Soulme (Jan 25, 2010)

PhlegmMaster said:


> Not a bad idea.
> 
> If we don't have all the people we need to do this on Narutoforums, we can always look for more people elsewhere. I know there are fans of Liar Game on other forums. What's the best way to post an ad with a decent likelihood of it reaching a wide group of LG fans?



the real problem is finding a good translator, the ather would be easier to fill

maybe a raw provider would be a good idea (OF COURSE)


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 25, 2010)

btw an "LG Forums" would prolly be cool too


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't think a LG forum would be very active though 

I don't know where we'd post an ad either, or how to do any of these things really. :<  How do other people do this?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 25, 2010)

we'll make it active 

lol, just get a hosting thing like vbulletin or some of the free ones, then your all set, ofc some know-hows would help ofc, its easy to learn anyway


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2010)

How? 

Vbulletin is free?  I suppose if you think that would work, but we'd probably need more fans and people that speak Japanese


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 25, 2010)

its not free 

and yeah, we need more ppls 

but maybe in the future 

off topic: wouldnt it be cool if it was a  weekly release?


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2010)

How much is it?  

How can we recruit people anyway? 

I wish   That would be so awesome if we knew when it would come out, and got a new chapter every week ;__;


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 25, 2010)

cant remember really, altho a domain name from a hosting site is cheaper at around $15-$35 a year, I think a vbulletin forum is around $200 

recruit people, well, some LG blogs out there seems to have good supporters, we might be able to "conspire" with them 

and yeah, a weekly release would be so awesome


----------



## Sen (Jan 25, 2010)

$200 is a lot  

Then link us to these blogs   How did you discover Liar Game anyway?

We can dream ;__;


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 26, 2010)

damn straight 

thats just an estimate tho, I forgot how much they really cost, but somewhat like that

and here's one  there's also other sites I seen before, lol, that just stuck to memory the most

and maybe someday, Shinobu better step up his game, he's got quality product here


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 26, 2010)

I like this series because it's the type of series where I don't bother trying to guess what's going to happen. Although, in some of the games, given some of the situations, it's clear there is only one or two path's that could be taken. Still, Akiyama never fails to disappoint!

Also, holy shit, I didn't realize all the raws were availible. Tis a shame I don't read japanese


----------



## Untitled (Jan 26, 2010)

I just saw this thread and started reading it, I'm on around chapter 5 and it's pretty interesting, I might end up finishing it off, thanks OP for the recommendation


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 26, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> I like this series because it's the type of series where I don't bother trying to guess what's going to happen. Although, in some of the games, given some of the situations, it's clear there is only one or two path's that could be taken. Still, Akiyama never fails to disappoint!
> 
> Also, holy shit, I didn't realize all the raws were availible. Tis a shame I don't read japanese



yeah lol, the RAWS are like a bunch of chaps ahead, we need epic translating team 



Untitled said:


> I just saw this thread and started reading it, I'm on around chapter 5 and it's pretty interesting, I might end up finishing it off, thanks OP for the recommendation



oh gawd, your in for an epic ride, enjoy, its worth every panel


----------



## Untitled (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, so far it's a great read, and IMO the artwork isn't as horrible as those were saying it was, but, it's an opinion so I'll let it stand


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 26, 2010)

lol, and it actually gets better, especially game 3 onwards 

right now it looks really cool


----------



## Untitled (Jan 26, 2010)

That's awesome, currently I'm on the Revival Round, it's almost over with. It reminds me of Death Note


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 26, 2010)

lol, understandable, most people link both of them to each other cuz of the genius character 

I happen to like both alot!!!


----------



## Untitled (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, so far Akiyama is my favorite.


So you're Michael Lucky? I saw a bunch of people's awesome signatures giving credit to some Michael Lucky and I thought I'd have to hunt him down sometime. Well, I guess it was luck?



Either way, the manga is good so far, it's pretty awesome. (I already said that iirc..)


----------



## Sen (Jan 26, 2010)

Michael does make awesome sets 

And glad you like Liar Game, we need more fans of it 

Then we can ideally get chapters more often 

Michael- Will look at that site then


----------



## Untitled (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, it's really awesome from where I am so far, just started Round 3. And yeah,I noticed a new chapter at the top of OM so I'm glad it's not over with yet. 

EDIT: Actually, I'm gonna have to make a meta-battledome thread in the OBD about Liar Game later. Well, I don't have to I guess..


----------



## Sen (Jan 26, 2010)

Which one is Round 3 again?  I always forget which was which since I read them all at once too and it all blurs together now   Wait new chapter today? 

Don't have to what?   Liar Game like two of the characters against each other?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 26, 2010)

Untitled said:


> Yeah, so far Akiyama is my favorite.
> 
> 
> So you're Michael Lucky? I saw a bunch of people's awesome signatures giving credit to some Michael Lucky and I thought I'd have to hunt him down sometime. Well, I guess it was luck?
> ...





Sen said:


> Michael does make awesome sets
> 
> And glad you like Liar Game, we need more fans of it
> 
> ...



lmao, thanks

and yeah Liar Game is awesome

a weekly release would be greatly appreciated :WOW



Untitled said:


> Yeah, it's really awesome from where I am so far, just started Round 3. And yeah,I noticed a new chapter at the top of OM so I'm glad it's not over with yet.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, I'm gonna have to make a meta-battledome thread in the OBD about Liar Game later. Well, I don't have to I guess..



oh, round 3, hehe, your in for a crazy ride


----------



## Sen (Jan 26, 2010)

No need chapter today, they just still have the new symbol  

I hope soon though.  So after this, they will officially go on to Round 4 right?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 26, 2010)

Sen said:


> Which one is Round 3 again?  I always forget which was which since I read them all at once too and it all blurs together now   Wait new chapter today?
> 
> Don't have to what?   Liar Game like two of the characters against each other?



Yokoya vs Akiyama :WOW



Sen said:


> No need chapter today, they just still have the new symbol
> 
> I hope soon though.  So after this, they will officially go on to Round 4 right?



yep after this 

im excited for it


----------



## Sen (Jan 26, 2010)

Wonder when their battle will be over though, can't imagine them fighting the entire series, might get boring 

But yeah I love finding out what the new games are, they're always so interesting


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 26, 2010)

I know, I dunno, maybe they have a bigger threat, someone from Liar Game Office maybe


----------



## Untitled (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow, yeah I'm on chapter Clairvoyance, but Akiyama is still my fav 

I meant post in the OBD for example comparing feats from Light or L or Lelouch, but it's not like I'm gonna kill someone to make the thread  
Actually...


----------



## Sen (Jan 26, 2010)

He is one of my favorites 

I see, not sure if he will win against them really, especially since all 3 of them are extremely well known when compared to Akiyami, but if you make it then I will check it out   But I don't even know who I'd pick really.

@Mike- That would be interesting, and should be true since their plan will end up ruining the game company 

What is the name of the guy crossdresser from the previous rounds?  Forget right now, do you think he will be in the next round?  I hope so, started to like him


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 26, 2010)

Untitled said:


> Wow, yeah I'm on chapter Clairvoyance, but Akiyama is still my fav
> 
> I meant post in the OBD for example comparing feats from Light or L or Lelouch, but it's not like I'm gonna kill someone to make the thread
> Actually...



not it :WOW



Sen said:


> He is one of my favorites
> 
> I see, not sure if he will win against them really, especially since all 3 of them are extremely well known when compared to Akiyami, but if you make it then I will check it out   But I don't even know who I'd pick really.
> 
> ...



oh lol, its Fukunaga I think, and yeah, she gonn be on 4th round I hope


----------



## Sen (Jan 26, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> not it :WOW
> 
> oh lol, its Fukunaga I think, and yeah, she gonn be on 4th round I hope



That sounds right, the name is so long and hard to remember sometimes   I think that he will be though, since he has kind of become part of their group.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 26, 2010)

plus the love triangle will develop

akiyama x nao with their innocent love and akiyama x fukunaga yaoi bonanza


----------



## Untitled (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, that's hardcore


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 26, 2010)

totally 

or Nao x Fukunaga inter-gender malice


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

Same basic idea


----------



## Nic (Jan 27, 2010)

love the new chapter, although pretty obvious that Akiyama would come up with another plan.


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, I can't read the new chapter yet since I'm only on chapter 70. I feel left out.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 27, 2010)

seinen without nudity or violence?


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

Well...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 27, 2010)

**


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

That means "I know what you mean!", does it not?


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

Alright then, just finished Liar Game. Damn, now I have to wait for new chapters. It was a great manga so far though, but it proves I liked it since I read it in around two days.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 27, 2010)

If I make an Shin x Nao FC, will you guys join and support it D:


HOLY FUCK, MICHAEL LUCKY HAS OVERTAKEN ME IN POSTS. WHAT A BITCH.

I need to post here more >__>


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah! Let's start with spamming!

But first, post the link to the FC 

I mean.. If you make it, that is the case.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll make it soon enough pek


I wish we had someone good with photoshop though, so pretty banners could be made


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

I have GIMP, but it's obviously not good enough for our selfish needs..

Best thing I made, well, you know that little cute emo guy as my avatar?

Attempting to transform him into Deadpool. 

Edit: Okay, I couldn't resist.. I had to post it..



I have to admit I like the background though.


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't think you did, what round was that from, around current time? I'm gonna spoiler it since I was viewing this thread with fear when people were starting to talk about it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Last chapter Akiyama announced he had a fool-proof plan in the Pandemic game.




So I dunno if it was a spoiler or not, that's as far as it went so far, so anywhere passed that I guess.

I doubt it though..

That picture was alright though, and acting like a bitch, I'm gonna say I'm glad it's not her best work. No offense. (Orly nao?)


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 27, 2010)

there's an Akiyama FC btw 

NEW CHAPTER - VOLUME 7 CHAPTER 5

and awesome Aki fanart 



~riku~ said:


> If I make an Shin x Nao FC, will you guys join and support it D:
> 
> 
> HOLY FUCK, MICHAEL LUCKY HAS OVERTAKEN ME IN POSTS. WHAT A BITCH.
> ...



:WOW


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

Holy shit really?!? *Goes to join*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome :WOW


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

Well duh, how could I pass up an opportunity like that?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 27, 2010)

fuck you michael. just fuck you. suck my dick. and stop posting.














SERIOUSLY JUST SUCK IT. *already is in the FC*

@untitled: when i speak to her again, i'll try and get some more from her. 


she's japanese and probably has every single fanart of him drawn

which is over 100

which actually makes my fanart folder of him quiiite big :>


NOT THAT I FAP TO SHINICHI OR ANYTHING


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 27, 2010)

^

@ Untitled: lmao, yeah, understandable 

btw what chapter you on now?


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh, I finished it earlier this morning if you hadn't noticed my post.

@Riku, that's bullshit because I bet you do fap to Akiyama 

And in that case, I'm definitely not spying on you right now. Omgwtf, no! No! Put your clothes back on! *retches*


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 27, 2010)

I mean it. STOP FUCKING POSTING. 


I have an urge to post spoilers. isn't anyone on the latest chapter?!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 27, 2010)

lmao, when its active enough maybe :WOW

and your the only one who's caught up


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

I think we all are on the latest chapter now.. Not including RAW, dammit!

Riku, Untitled, Michael.

Those are the only people in the thread right now I think. I'm caught up, Michael's caught up, and that leaves Riku but she said she read RAW's and all that so theres your obvious answer.

If you say something about RAW, I swear...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah lol, I wanna see what happened in the RAWs badly actually, but I dun wanna spoil myself


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, same here.. I mean, with things like Naruto I could care less, because before I watched the anime, let alone read the manga I knew it was around Sasuke vs Itachi..

Well it was near Sasuke vs Itachi when the dub was first released on CN, iirc.. But I can't remember.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 27, 2010)

oh shiittt :x

that's actually the initial reason i stopped posting here, so i couldn't spoil you guys, i miss the old gang who used to post here though 

but i need some place to fanwank over shinichi pek


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 27, 2010)

Untitled said:


> Yeah, same here.. I mean, with things like Naruto I could care less, because before I watched the anime, let alone read the manga I knew it was around Sasuke vs Itachi..
> 
> Well it was near Sasuke vs Itachi when the dub was first released on CN, iirc.. But I can't remember.



hmmm, it was actually a pretty well done fight, I mean the subs btw :WOW



~riku~ said:


> oh shiittt :x
> 
> that's actually the initial reason i stopped posting here, so i couldn't spoil you guys, i miss the old gang who used to post here though
> 
> but i need some place to fanwank over shinichi pek



understandable 

btw guys, wanna have Liar Game forum?


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

An LG forum would be awesome. How long have you guys actually been reading Liar Game?

Uber-fast-reading Ftw 

And by the way, I attempted to have a Round 3 Liar Game match with a group of friends.. We bet about $20 each, I got like all of my friends pissed because I had it planned out well, they didn't even know how to play


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 27, 2010)

I've been reading since last year. I saw chapter 18's cover on someone's sig (someone who used to post here) and INSTANTLY fell in love with Shinichi. Then I started to read the manga super fast and LOVED it. Then I started to spam my pek shinichi pek here instead of partaking with theories, LOL.

It was an obscure manga when I started to read it. o:


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 27, 2010)

Untitled said:


> An LG forum would be awesome. How long have you guys actually been reading Liar Game?
> 
> Uber-fast-reading Ftw
> 
> And by the way, I attempted to have a Round 3 Liar Game match with a group of friends.. We bet about $20 each, I got like all of my friends pissed because I had it planned out well, they didn't even know how to play



cant remember when really , been a long time

and lol, good way to get money 



~riku~ said:


> I've been reading since last year. I saw chapter 18's cover on someone's sig (someone who used to post here) and INSTANTLY fell in love with Shinichi. Then I started to read the manga super fast and LOVED it. Then I started to spam my pek shinichi pek here instead of partaking with theories, LOL.
> 
> It was an obscure manga when I started to read it. o:



lol, thats quite a story lol, when I first read it, I immediately acknowledge his awesome intellect


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

It was too, I did it in my house, and had to change it around a bit since obviously I don't have two ATM's in my house..

@Riku

That leaves me to two conclusions.

1. You actually _do_ fap to Shinichi.
2. I probably still are a faster reader than you guys, even though you had to wait for chapters.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 27, 2010)

@untitled: 

1. maaaaybe.
2. no way lol. I finished the whole of liar game (which was probably up to 30/40 something then) all in a few hours, lmao

@lucky: well duh, since he pretty much shows it in his intro lol. if you look my post history here, most of my posts are:


*Spoiler*: _I'M SUCH A FUCKING NOOB_ 





~riku~ said:


> i love shinichi-sama :love





~riku~ said:


> OMFG
> 
> firstly, i must mention that shinichi is so hot and cute
> 
> ...





~riku~ said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> 
> AKIYAMA CAN RAPE ME ANYTIME
> ...





~riku~ said:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> 
> 
> ...







~riku~ said:


> OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> 
> OMG
> ...





~riku~ said:


> Oh no...nyuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!
> 
> Shinichi! T.T
> 
> ...


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

Well me too, since I started at 4 AM and had to wake up at 6 AM. I got to a few chapters after Clairvoyant, which was 34 iirc


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 27, 2010)

when did you start reading?


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

Like yesterday at 4 AM.. 

But yeah, was that like the only time I haven't added a period at the end? Wow, sad.

100th post! Not a big deal I guess..


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 27, 2010)

The only post I got excited about was my 1000th so I can join the senior membership lol.

have you caught up to the latest chap?


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, in OM, not including RAW or anything. Like Michael said. Do not want!

Well actually I do want, I just don't want to get spoiled or anything like that.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol. I won't spoil anything. Other than the fact Shinichi is so hot. And smart. 












D:


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 27, 2010)

reading contest eh 



~riku~ said:


> @lucky: well duh, since he pretty much shows it in his intro lol. if you look my post history here, most of my posts are:



lol, and damn, I understand how that is, I know ppl who gets like that 

I cant blame you guys


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 27, 2010)

well, it was kinda only me, his #1 fangirl pek


WELL FINE, #1/2 (tying with my friend kiyosumi, who's japanese and ties by default by having a bigger fanart/fanfic collection than i have)


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

Can I be his #1 fanboy? I remember in my noob days I wanked to Death Note so hard, I think Akiyama's better, not in feats or anything, but epicness 

Well, I'm not gay or anything, so the #1 spot's open.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 27, 2010)

shinichi>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>light, in everything PLUS appearance~


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

Well, I'm not gonna judge guys, so I'm just gonna say Shinichi looks "cool," as we straight people say it. I guess.

Saying cool is just a way to hide your gayness.

Okay what? I'm like 2% Gay but that's in every man. Even Brad Pitt. I mean really, his last name is Pitt. Anyone with Pitt as a last name is sure to have at _least_ 40% Gay in them.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 27, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> well, it was kinda only me, his #1 fangirl pek
> 
> 
> WELL FINE, #1/2 (tying with my friend kiyosumi, who's japanese and ties by default by having a bigger fanart/fanfic collection than i have)



 lol so you share a place?


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

Of course they do! Ever heard of Fap Buddies Corporation? The FBC always finds great pairs of Fanboys/Fangirls of particular series characters and matches them up. It's obvious what happens next.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 27, 2010)

lmao, thats very useful


----------



## Sen (Jan 27, 2010)

lol I was so confused because I haven't seen Akiyami's full name in forever it seems  

He is quite amazing


----------



## Untitled (Jan 27, 2010)

@Michael

Of course it is!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 27, 2010)

Sen said:


> lol I was so confused because I haven't seen Akiyami's full name in forever it seems
> 
> He is quite amazing



lol, hey Julie 

and indeed, he pwns alot of anime character, even Goku will blast himself in confusion!!!



Untitled said:


> @Michael
> 
> Of course it is!



indeed 



we need an akiyama emoticon


----------



## Sen (Jan 27, 2010)

Make one then  

/no talent at making emoticons myself :[


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, see? It's a great idea! Except no one can.. Damn! My attempt to download Photoshop faled!


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2010)

You could always try and download GIMP or another source 

Or if you download a trial version of CS2, it comes with a permanent version of imageready for free 

What kind of emoticon would you try and make?


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

Well Akiyama of course! And yeah, I have GIMP, hence my avatar, and my damn Deadpool siggy someone removed.. 

It just said some sequences failed to download, I'm just gonna go download it again..


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2010)

That would be the best 

Why was it removed? D:  Was it too big?  

I see, good luck   I bought my PS, but Michael downloaded his I think, so perhaps he can help you find it if you can't.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

just get CS4 Portable

and I've actually been using GIMP :WOW


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2010)

What is CS4 portable?  And wow, really?  GIMP seems so hard 

Either way though, any Akiyami things would be great   Pity there doesn't seem to be much fanart for it


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

Actually my sig was probably copyrighted.. 

And holy shit Michael, you make the awesome sets with GIMP? I thought it was OVER 9000!!! Times impossible to make good sets with GIMP.. Unless..


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

Sen said:


> What is CS4 portable?  And wow, really?  GIMP seems so hard
> 
> Either way though, any Akiyami things would be great   Pity there doesn't seem to be much fanart for it



CS4 portable, is a hacked version of Photoshop CS4, no need to install, just extract and use, no long downloads too

and yeah, been using gimp for a while now, its actually almost like photoshop, just some difference in certain functions, if I compare both, imma say that both have certain features that the other dont have but would most likely benefit from



Untitled said:


> Actually my sig was probably copyrighted..
> 
> And holy shit Michael, you make the awesome sets with GIMP? I thought it was OVER 9000!!! Times impossible to make good sets with GIMP.. Unless..



lol, thanks 

actually its easy, plus you can install plugins and scripts that can basically have a fully functional GIMP where it compensates for most of PS stuff


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, but I use GIMP and still epicly fail.. How do you make rounded borders? As you can see on my avatar to the left, that Uberly failed too. Imma request a set from your guys' shop later, too, because they're awesome.

Edit: Well at least I made a nice attempt..


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

actually, you can make rounded borders with gimp the easiest, comparing with my photoshop knowledge and my lil experience with paint.net

you can do it manually, like photoshop where you get a rounded rectangle, make selection, invert then erase the other parts

or

automated one, where you go to Filter > Decor > Rounded Corners

just put the radius you want and click ok, done

also a not, if your doing the automatic one, make sure its a jpg or a low lvl type or somethin, then save it to png to have transparent rendered thing


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah, I just used basic jpg anyway when I make avatars.

Not like I'm gonna be jacking ideas off of you and making my own set shop anytime soon! 

Edit: Well I was surprised when I found out you made Nic's signature off of GIMP, and I saw yours and thought it was complicated, but then I realized how you made the L siggy. 

I'm like an analyzing genius!


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2010)

lol we should talk a bit about Liar Game too 

Do you guys like Nao?



Untitled said:


> Actually my sig was probably copyrighted..
> 
> And holy shit Michael, you make the awesome sets with GIMP? I thought it was OVER 9000!!! Times impossible to make good sets with GIMP.. Unless..



On here?   I don't think the mods would take it down for that given the mass number of sigs that technically shouldn't be used.  

Apparently not 



Michael Lucky said:


> CS4 portable, is a hacked version of Photoshop CS4, no need to install, just extract and use, no long downloads too
> 
> and yeah, been using gimp for a while now, its actually almost like photoshop, just some difference in certain functions, if I compare both, imma say that both have certain features that the other dont have but would most likely benefit from



I see, and it's for your computer as well?  

That is awesome that you can manage to use both  I tried gimp once and it confused me a lot.


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh shits! Hell yeah, thanks Michael, I completely used GIMP not noticing the Filters tab. This is gonna be top-notch! 

Yeah, I like Kanzaki, keeping it on topic. 

Damn, I didn't want to use Hurr smiley that much.

Reminds me of that Herpes joke. They're not Herpes they're Mypes!

Oh yeah, and right now I'm busy exploring around on GIMP. almost discovered the secret to GIF's! :ho

And Sen, GIMP was my first official editing program I've ever used, other than Paint.. It's actually not very confusing if you know what to do. Which I didn't.. Well, if you obviously have no clue what you're doing you'll come up with something like my avatar to the left.


----------



## Sen (Jan 28, 2010)

lol remember this it the Liar Game thread you guys 

Although would be nice if we had some nice banners since there is an Akiyami FC too.  We need to spread the Liar Game love


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

Now with my newly found knowledge on GIMP, if I get some time.. :ho

Okay this is epic, I just found out how to make smexy sets now. Still don't know how to make dotted borders though, but until someone tells me, I'll have to discover it for myself.

Edit: Hmm.. I might get flamed for this.. So I'm wondering if I should say it.

Okay. I will.

GIMP>>>>>CS4 imo. 

See? Damn! I wanted to limit my Hurr usage...

Actually it's only because GIMPs the only one I've _ever_ used, damn Windows XP..

I had Vista on my laptop, the screen got busted from stepping on it. Dumbass six year olds in my house..


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

Untitled said:


> Oh shits! Hell yeah, thanks Michael, I completely used GIMP not noticing the Filters tab. This is gonna be top-notch!
> 
> Yeah, I like Kanzaki, keeping it on topic.
> 
> ...



for gifs, get GAP plugin in GIMP

and what herpes joke?



Sen said:


> lol remember this it the Liar Game thread you guys
> 
> Although would be nice if we had some nice banners since there is an Akiyami FC too.  We need to spread the Liar Game love



oh yesh yesh 

which one is your fave mask from Liar Game Mods?


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

Nevermind, it's not  important.

And crap, I don't remember my favorite mask. It was the round 2 guy I think..

So Michael... Dotted border help?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

oh Leronira?

and thats a looooong discussion


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

I have time.. 

Anyway in that case, any suggestions for pictures that you like or anything? Not actual avatars or anything but just the stock images in general?

Just wondering.. So now I'll go back on topic.

Uh... So... Can't think of anything on topic..


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

good quality, fun to work with


----------



## Tiger (Jan 28, 2010)

Started reading this manga last night, knocked off 6 volumes and I love it.

Nao is pretty much the most adorable thing on printed paper.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> lol so you share a place?



I'd be #1 but she has the advantage, so I grant HER half the place 



Untitled said:


> Of course they do! Ever heard of Fap Buddies Corporation? The FBC always finds great pairs of Fanboys/Fangirls of particular series characters and matches them up. It's obvious what happens next.



lol fuck you



Sen said:


> Either way though, any Akiyami things would be great   Pity there doesn't seem to be much fanart for it



There is a lot of Shinichi fanart on japanese websites~



Sen said:


> lol we should talk a bit about Liar Game too
> 
> Do you guys like Nao?



Yes pek

she;s my favourite after shinichi 



Law said:


> Started reading this manga last night, knocked off 6 volumes and I love it.
> 
> Nao is pretty much the most adorable thing on printed paper.




I KNOOOW. her honesty is adorable. pek


----------



## Ladd (Jan 28, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> I've been reading since last year. I saw chapter 18's cover on someone's sig (someone who used to post here) and INSTANTLY fell in love with Shinichi. Then I started to read the manga super fast and LOVED it. Then I started to spam my pek shinichi pek here instead of partaking with theories, LOL.
> 
> It was an obscure manga when I started to read it. o:



I still post here occasionally. Just when there are chapters to talk about instead of legions of squealing fangirls


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

I thought I was the only squealing fangirl


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

Well see? Even Law did what I did. He loves it too! I think this manga is impossible to hate.

>_<


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

Well, I think this manga would be difficult for...stupid people to grasp. Lol.


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

I explained the game to my sister.. She's six.

The thing is, she had a bunch of those fake dollar bills, right? She comes into my room and asks if I want to play. Seriously. 

So anyway I  actually do, thinking obviously I'll win, but I went to sleep forgetting about it.

Guess how I got woken up? My sister was standing over me with a shitload of money in her hand.. It was so retarded, no offense to mental people..


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

she sounds cuuuuute.




english liar game fanfics. nearly all are AkiNao pek


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

You would call her cute... 

Well anyway, I was exploring on GIMP yesterday (As you already know). I got the basics down and know how to download fonts and all. I got a couple grunge brushes but are still hazy on how to get them onto GIMP. So I was messing around and made a test image for here.. Please take note in my GIMP exploration that I rendered a lot, and I just got pissed at rendering and hurried up to do it.. So if you think it's not good.. That's why. 

Alright, here it is. And wow, I was just messing around and already it's my best work.. 



Edit: Damnit! Adding border now.. >_<

Edit #2: Actually, I don't feel like uploading another pic, so no border.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

is that...light? 


I don't use gimp, so no help from me D:

I use PS though 

kiyosumi made this~


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

That's pretty awesome, and yeah mine was Light. it was only a sample so don't flame me for it... 

That one's better than I can do anyway, it sucks. Seriously. I'm not even kidding. I can't edit on GIMP worth a crap. I could edit for my life though... 

See? There's a difference.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

and Nao is cool, I know some people who hates her tho 

and damn, I want next Liar Game now 



~riku~ said:


> I'd be #1 but she has the advantage, so I grant HER half the place



lol, so kind of you


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

it is kind of me <3


i'm not flaming you


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

We all want next Liar Game right now, except for Riku because she knows 

Well yeah, I'm gonna attempt to make an Akiyama banner of some sort.. It's gonna turn out really bad just so you know.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

it's okay, you can stare at his sexy face whilst making it


.......and OMFG. FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFJDWKDJFDJKLEFJDSK











OMMMMMMMMMGGGGGGGGGGGGGG






 

holy fucking SHIT. i. have. just. found. the. HOTTEST AND SEXIEST shinichi fanart

THAT EVEN KIYOSUMI DOES NOT HAVE

FUCK

IT IS

AWESOME




pek




holy fuck, i am not posting this. it's for my eyes only






omgggg


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

show it


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

You did it again. Might wanna add that to your collage of Shinichi.


Edit: No!!! Michael!! It's probably porn!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

**


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

IT'S NOT! 


HE'S JUST TOPLESS...AND SMOKING 


what did i do again?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

**


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

You did your Shinichi-Im-about-to-fap-to thing again.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

michael, stop spamming before i report your posts


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

ohh, that lol. so what? this is my home~~~~~~~


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

Just get more posts than him 

Well yeah, just add it to your collage of those OMGWTFYAAAAYYAH!!! things.

Actually as I can see.. You do have more posts, and you just double-posted right there.

Hyporite. 



Edit:

Edit #2: Removed First Edit. See?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

im not spamming 

I was reacting :WOW


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

so what? lol, who are you to tell me what to do, hmm?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

i may  double post if  i want, go ahead and report me instead of teaching me how to edit, in case you haven't noticed. i've joined YEARS prior to you. :3


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

double posting is alrite


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

be quiet, you, get back to lmao'ing


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

Well anyway, I'm gonna post this little thumbnail thing in the FC, but I made one for the lulz. 

It's because I wanted to color something and I found a black and white pic 

Okay, like it?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

the colouring looks quite good

however, you need to improve on the background and text


----------



## Tiger (Jan 28, 2010)

lol joining in '06 means it's ok to double-post?

 Why has no one spoke of this to me? 

You guys are interesting. But if we're flexing our post-count...


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

No, I was just saying that joining in '06 means  I know how to edit. 



> * instead of teaching me how to edit*, in case you haven't noticed. *i've joined YEARS prior to you.* :3


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> the colouring looks quite good
> 
> however, you need to improve on the background and text



Yeah that's what I thought. Rough drafts Ftw! :WOW

Well what the hell would I use as a background? There's not many choices, I mean you can barely see it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

**


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

btw Untitled, do you have MSN/Skype


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

just make the background a colour that would go with it. like white/brown/black. the current one sticks out badly. 

a background can change the whole piece of work. if it looks shit, the focal point of the banner looks crappy. do you get it?

don't take this badly, you're supposed to work from criticism.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

just like William Hung


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

who the fuck is william hung


----------



## Tiger (Jan 28, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> No, I was just saying that joining in '06 means  I know how to edit.



It was a joke. 

Still though, you guys sure do like double-posting, lol


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

make it more obvious then xP


and don't spam post, at least keep it related to LG in some way (like I am)


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> who the fuck is william hung



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwei5P8bXgs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tiger (Jan 28, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> make it more obvious then xP
> 
> 
> and don't spam post, at least keep it related to LG in some way (*like I am*)



lol good one.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

well, like i mostly am. just forget that william hung post.




anyway, untitled, following my advice? (yes, this is to do with LG because he's making a banner.)


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

**


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 28, 2010)

seriously, stop it. that is spamming. :/


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay Riku, got the criticism.  

No offense taken, I can take Criticizm unlike some.. *Points to Ben Affleck*

And yeah I was gonna work on it but I was doing something else. I'll get right on it.

And Michael, I have MSN and AIM, those are it.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 28, 2010)

Don't worry about it so much. It's not your responsibility to tell people when to and when not to spam.

Anyway, I think I'm gonna start volume 7 today, yay Nao!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

Untitled said:


> Okay Riku, got the criticism.
> 
> No offense taken, I can take Criticizm unlike some.. *Points to Ben Affleck*
> 
> ...



add me MSN, and get Skype :WOW


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

You know what? That had nothing to do with LG.

Akiyama.

See? My post has to do with it.


----------



## Untitled (Jan 28, 2010)

Okay added Michael on MSN.

And no ones responding. *Revives thread*

So...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2010)

I RESPOND!!!

so any predictions for next Liar Game


----------



## Tiger (Jan 29, 2010)

Did I mention already that I think Nao is adorable?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 29, 2010)

yeah nao is adorable :WOW


----------



## Untitled (Jan 29, 2010)

Yep she is 

My prediction is them winning


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 29, 2010)

yeah Nao will use book of jiraiya


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 29, 2010)

omggggggggg



I'M NOT SAYING ANYTHING



but hahahahahaaaaaaaa 

i know who wins!


@Law: Not my responsibility, but I'm warning him to stop until someone reports his posts and he gets banned from this subsection. You see, I have the decency to do that!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 29, 2010)

your such a tease :WOW


----------



## Tiger (Jan 29, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much about someone getting banned from the subsection for low to moderate spamming of a fairly inactive thread.

If a mod sees a problem, they will warn a person before banning them. It's nice of you to watch out for others, but don't let it stress you personally either.

Speaking of which, who are the main mods of this section? I'll have to check. (ah, Halfhearted. Cool)

Also, I got caught up last night. Absolutely loving the intellectual games and trust factor. Plus, those eyes of Nao's 

I believe I know why Akiyama is so confident. And the only reason Yokoya hasn't caught on, is because his philosophies do not include having trust or faith in others.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 29, 2010)

seems like it, thats gonna play a part most likely 

and congrats for catching up :WOW


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 29, 2010)

yeah, it's to do with that. but shinichi can't do anything without nao :3


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 29, 2010)

nao be pwning?


----------



## Tiger (Jan 29, 2010)

Well, of course. Nao's honest heart makes her the strongest character in the game.


----------



## Untitled (Jan 29, 2010)

Akiyama quakes. 

Oh, damn.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 29, 2010)

yes, her heart and innocence pek


----------



## Untitled (Jan 29, 2010)

Yep, but Akiyama is better.

Riku, you have to agree because you fap to him.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 29, 2010)

So does Fukunaga apparently.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 29, 2010)

what's the latest thing that has happened for you guys?






pffffffft, shinichi>>>>>>>>>>>>>>all


----------



## Untitled (Jan 29, 2010)

But me>Shinichi.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 29, 2010)

nooooooooooo way. are you smart AND cute?


----------



## Sen (Jan 29, 2010)

Akiyami is pretty epic 

Do you guys think he will end up with Nao?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 29, 2010)

no Fukunaga x Nao FTW!!!


----------



## Sen (Jan 29, 2010)

I think Akiyami and her are better  

We can have pairing debates


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 30, 2010)

hmmm, pairing debates?


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Nao and Akiyami has far more evidence for them too, more likely to win


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 30, 2010)

what about Yokoya


----------



## Tiger (Jan 30, 2010)

YokoyaXThe muzzle of a gun


----------



## Untitled (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, Yokoya's a whore.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 30, 2010)

I'll give you the honor of pulling the trigger.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 30, 2010)

yokoya x mice

nao x shinichi pek


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Yokoya x Nao  

That would be a pretty hilarious pairing, so weird too   lol I bet there are some fanfics on it, I shall look later


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 30, 2010)

no english fanfics, at least not on fanfiction.net lol (actually, I think I recall one, a light one)

but there are fanarts


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Sad, guess not popular enough ;__;

Of Yokoya and Nao?


----------



## Untitled (Jan 30, 2010)

Omg... That was weird.. 

I just had a weird ass dream about Shinichi... So he was in my house, and my cousins were over.. Really confusing.. Anyways we were all chatting and stuff, and we went to Wal-Mart too... 

It was actually quite fun, not in a gay way


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 30, 2010)

yeah, yokonao fanart D:

i had a shinichi dream once


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Untitled said:


> Omg... That was weird..
> 
> I just had a weird ass dream about Shinichi... So he was in my house, and my cousins were over.. Really confusing.. Anyways we were all chatting and stuff, and we went to Wal-Mart too...
> 
> It was actually quite fun, not in a gay way



Wow   Guess that you clearly have gotten quite into the manga, but that's great too 



~riku~ said:


> yeah, yokonao fanart D:
> 
> i had a shinichi dream once



omg D:  You need to find it and show us sometime   I haven't seen much Liar Game fanart at all. ;<  

What happened?  

Also just wondering, why do you guys called him Shinichi when he is referred to as Akiyami almost all of the time, right?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 30, 2010)

there's A LOT of liar game fanart on pixiv, a japanese fanart site. most of them are based on the liar game drama though, rather than the manga. my folder has over 100 fanarts :3

hmmm, that's a secret 

well it's not really 'us guys' that call him shinichi, it's mostly/only me lol. i like calling characters by there first names, not their last names. people here are copying me now


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah I use pixiv actually quite a bit, awesome site.  What do you mean Liar Game drama?  Oh, like the live action of the manga?

I see 

You're making it spread then, feel proud   I don't know, I suppose I just use whatever name is more common in general, and I can't remember the last time I saw him called that really, but it's nice.

Did you read the Roots of A first chapter?


----------



## Ximm (Jan 30, 2010)

Chapter 99 out! Great chapter as always, can't wait for 100. =p

Ageha is still holding her


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 30, 2010)

ahahaha, yeah, that one was awesome x3


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 30, 2010)

main differences are here: WTF DELREY???

matsuda shota = ugly shinichi
todo erika = cute nao


i discovered liar game because somebody had the chapter 18 cover on their sig (someone who used to post here) and i fell in love


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Just by seeing him? 


*Spoiler*: _99_ 



omg  

I wonder how that plan will win, definitely clever though 




I want 100 now ;____________________________;


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 30, 2010)

yeah, it's never happened to me before lol. it's like love at first site...with a manga...pek


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

Nic- Why deleting your post? 



~riku~ said:


> yeah, it's never happened to me before lol. it's like love at first site...with a manga...pek



That seems pretty rare, but nice   Favorite guy in anime then? 

And now I am so impatient for the next chapter


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 30, 2010)

manga lol. yeah, kind of, but i separate my genres


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> manga lol. yeah, kind of, but i separate my genres



Separate your genres how?  

Also have you watched the entire Liar Game drama too though even though you don't like the actor playing him? 

I'm considering watching it


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 30, 2010)

i group all the manga i have read by genre and pick a favourite char rather than one favourite char from every single manga i have read...which is over 50 series D:

yeah, I have and I'm watching the new season which is airing currently

I only watch it because it's liar game lol

maybe you should, do you like j-drama?


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> i group all the manga i have read by genre and pick a favourite char rather than one favourite char from every single manga i have read...which is over 50 series D:
> 
> yeah, I have and I'm watching the new season which is airing currently
> 
> ...



omg   When did you start reading manga anyway? 

How many seasons are there?  Are they caught up with the manga already? 

Hmm, I don't know, this would be my first.  Are those like Soap Operas?  I hate those D:


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 30, 2010)

i started to read early last year~

it's on the second season now, not caught up yet. 


uhhh...idk  they can be funny and cheesy! x3


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> i started to read early last year~
> 
> it's on the second season now, not caught up yet.
> 
> ...



And you've already read more than 50 manga?   You must really enjoy it, or read fast I guess.  I think I've read less than like 20 titles in all  

I see, where is that in the manga, do you know at all?  Seems like it would be fun to see all of those things irl, but then I usually don't like live action adaptions.  

  I'll try a few episodes someday, then see if I like it   For the moment, I love the manga well enough.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 30, 2010)

i enjoy and read fast x3


i think it's reached the second/third game? let me check, i haven't been watching lately


----------



## Tiger (Jan 30, 2010)

Read 99, man Butch and Slick must have nerves of steel.

Even in this world of cheating, lying and looking out for yourself - there are plenty of people who can't bear to see someone in that much distress. 

But the writer of Liar Game played it well by having a whole bunch of people in this prelim who didn't know Kanzaki Nao - or how successful she has been, or how she has always saved others in previous games.

If this prelim had been filled with people who knew her...she would have won the game by the end of the first round.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 30, 2010)

*reads chapter 99* wait is that even allowed?


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

@Mike- Seems so   Don't think they are allowed to force them out either since you can't use force.



~riku~ said:


> i enjoy and read fast x3
> 
> 
> i think it's reached the second/third game? let me check, i haven't been watching lately



Oh nice   Faster than me at that rate 

I see, okay   I probably wouldn't get that far anyway.



Law said:


> Read 99, man Butch and Slick must have nerves of steel.
> 
> Even in this world of cheating, lying and looking out for yourself - there are plenty of people who can't bear to see someone in that much distress.
> 
> ...



They're so cold   I don't get why they wouldn't help her out anyway, I wonder why Akiyami wanted her to talk to them again though.  I don't get how that is the key to the plan, or how Akiyami's strategy will help them out.  

Yeah that's true, but with Yokoya there, he pretty much ruined it all by making them distrustful


----------



## Tiger (Jan 30, 2010)

Nothing in the rules states that a person must leave the inspection cubicle.

Also, now that Yokoya is locked out of the inspection room, who do you think he's going to try and pressure into joining his ranks?

Without knowing for SURE who is now infected, Yokoya surely wouldn't trust anyone on his team to confess to it, so in order to weed out the infected by way of vaccine-inflation, he needs Butch and Slick. So he will try to pressure them into joining his side, but they won't. He will use methods that are cruel and malicious, and try to make deals with them to screw others out of vaccines.

They will, in the end, decide to side with Kanzaki Nao's kindness over Yokoya's cruelty.

On top of that, I got the feeling 'Bangs' is now on Akiyama's side. But that could be just a false intuition.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 30, 2010)

lol, good play tho, should be interesting where this will go :WOW

also, totally knew that the 1 infected would play a part and the other 2 will be considered :WOW

thats kinda obvious tho


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 30, 2010)

Holy crap, Akiyama threw a fast one.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 30, 2010)

Did you notice that no matter how many times Akiyama says he has a foolproof plan - not once has his plan been foolproof?

That's not an accident. He knows there's no such thing as a foolproof plan, and he has a degree in psychology. Every time he tells Nao that he has a foolproof plan, she _also_ pulls through and does something he required her to do in order to win. Or if not her, someone else near him.

Once people around him believe he has a foolproof plan, their confidence increases, and Nao is successful because of how strong her own spirit is. But without the confidence he gives her, she may not be able to be so strong.

I have more respect for Akiyama when I think of it like this than I do if I think he truly believes his plan is foolproof.


----------



## Sen (Jan 30, 2010)

That's a really nice way to look at things, and I agree there, he basically kind of manipulates people but for a good reason at least.  I still think it's good to trust in him.

As for that plan happening, maybe, but they will have to leave those cubicles at some point so the can actually do something by the end of the allowed time period


----------



## Untitled (Jan 31, 2010)

Damn I was gone all day. Well I only called him Sinichi because Riku did and her post was above mine. I call him Akiyama most of the time. I even did in my dream.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah easy to get influenced by those things 

Wish we knew when the next chapter will come out


----------



## Untitled (Jan 31, 2010)

Wait omg it's out? 

*Reads it* Akiyama being epic as always.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Only chapter 99, still waiting for 100 desperately now  

I wonder how Nao's begging them to help them helped Akiyami's side


----------



## Untitled (Jan 31, 2010)

But the good news is they can't get in.. 

But does it matter? Didn't they say Yokoya knew who was infected anyway?


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Untitled said:


> But the good news is they can't get in..
> 
> But does it matter? Didn't they say Yokoya knew who was infected anyway?



I suppose that's true, but they will need to leave those booths eventually since otherwise the game would go nowhere 

I don't think that he knows for sure, since otherwise he wouldn't be so paranoid.


----------



## Untitled (Jan 31, 2010)

Well they already made contact and iirc no matter what, they have more points than Yokoya unless someone comes out.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

But they'd still lose anyway, wouldn't they, or only 4 Eyes?  

Also now that I think about it, if Yokoya had contacted with an infected the first time, then technically he could end up +3 and at the mercy of Akiyami's group right?


----------



## Untitled (Jan 31, 2010)

Yep, I'm pretty sure, but that leaves out the others in Yokoya's group, plus everyone in Akiyama's is +4 unless Slick and that other dude decide to give into Nao. Right now, I'm pretty sure either her or four-eyes will lose as of now.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 31, 2010)

interesting where this will lead to :WOW


----------



## Untitled (Jan 31, 2010)

Yup!


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 31, 2010)

shinichi makes my heart beat fast pek


HE'S JUST SO AWESOME.


----------



## Untitled (Jan 31, 2010)

Yep, he is. 

But I'm not gay.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 31, 2010)

WELL NEITHER AM I



but seriously, i feel so  when he does something amazing, i wish i could think that fast ;_;


----------



## Tiger (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> I wonder how Nao's begging them to help them helped Akiyami's side



Already mentioned why. Because even in that world, they aren't heartless. If they were put in the position to definitely choose Yokoya or Kanzaki...they'll choose the one who showed them genuine emotion and kindness.



Untitled said:


> But does it matter? Didn't they say Yokoya knew who was infected anyway?



He has a pretty good idea, but he doesn't know 100% and he was counting on finding out if his assumption was correct by going into the booth. This unnerves him greatly, and will force him to make a mistake.



Sen said:


> I suppose that's true, but they will need to leave those booths eventually since otherwise the game would go nowhere



Which is one of the reasons I think Akiyama got Bangs to come over to his side. So all 4 of them can stay in the cubicles, while Bangs does some recon for them outside.



Sen said:


> But they'd still lose anyway, wouldn't they, or only 4 Eyes?



At the moment, both Kanzaki and 4-Eyes are 3+ Normal.


----------



## Untitled (Jan 31, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> WELL NEITHER AM I
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously, i feel so  when he does something amazing, i wish i could think that fast ;_;



Well yeah but you're a girl, are you trying to say something here?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 31, 2010)

why do you think i'm a girl


----------



## Untitled (Jan 31, 2010)

Because it says on your profile. 

And I know it could be 'lying', but I can usually tell by the way someone types.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 31, 2010)

alot of prople want to be like Aki :WOW


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 31, 2010)

do you know what trolling is?


----------



## Tiger (Jan 31, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> do you know what trolling is?



He seems so innocent, don't ruin his views lol


----------



## Untitled (Jan 31, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> alot of prople want to be like Aki :WOW





~riku~ said:


> do you know what trolling is?



Of course!


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 31, 2010)

i hate to break it to you, but i'm really a guy 


i want to be like him!


----------



## Tiger (Jan 31, 2010)

Untitled = 

Poor guy.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 31, 2010)

it's okay, he'll get over it. the girl in my profile picture is my girlfriend ;3


----------



## Ladd (Jan 31, 2010)

Just read 99.

Now THAT I didn't expect.

I wonder what Akiyama will do from here, since he can't just stay there.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 31, 2010)

Probably make a deal like since you can't use force on us we agree to leave if you connect with Glasses and Nao.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

That's possible, but I think that Yokoya would try and avoid that mostly.



Law said:


> Already mentioned why. Because even in that world, they aren't heartless. If they were put in the position to definitely choose Yokoya or Kanzaki...they'll choose the one who showed them genuine emotion and kindness.
> 
> He has a pretty good idea, but he doesn't know 100% and he was counting on finding out if his assumption was correct by going into the booth. This unnerves him greatly, and will force him to make a mistake.
> 
> ...



Yeah but those two (the ones that are already +5 or whatever) aren't going to help anyone I thought?  So why would they pick anyone to help?

I suppose that's true, hopefully he will too  

Maybe, pretty possible too.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 31, 2010)

THIS IS FUCKING KILLING ME. i wish i was at the same chapter as you guys now


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

What chapter are you at?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 31, 2010)

109 

(i'm actually behind, i stopped reading for quite a while)


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

What do you mean, we're only at 99 

Oh wait, so you mean you're ahead of us and know what happens?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 31, 2010)

YESSSSS


which is why i want to be at the same chapter as you guys so i can join in with the 'i wonder how he will....blah blah' discussions


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

I guess don't read ahead anymore then 

So the Raws are completed through 109?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 31, 2010)

it's up to 119


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

omg why aren't they translated?  

Making me sad they aren't ;__; Lol the manga doens't make too much sense without understanding the raws, does it?


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 31, 2010)

i know how to read simple japanese (kana and gana, and a bit of kanji) i also use dictionaries, translators and summaries :3


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

That's so awesome   

lol you should translate it for us   Granted that must take ages to do.  Wish Liar Game was more popular


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 31, 2010)

haha, no wayyyy, that would take ages D:


----------



## ~riku~ (Jan 31, 2010)

hmm, good idea 

it's rising up ranks in OM too~

ye, ongoing :3


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 31, 2010)

Liar Game 100 :WOW


----------



## Tiger (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah but those two (the ones that are already +5 or whatever) aren't going to help anyone I thought?  So why would they pick anyone to help?



This is just my prediction, but the reader was told that Butch and Slick wouldn't connect with anyone...so psychologically, the reader files those two away in the 'untouchable' category. Saying what you just said:



> Yeah but those two aren't going to help anyone I thought?



Making you feel like they've already left the game. But they are still in the game, and just because they've said they won't help doesn't mean they won't.


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

@Riku- Wonder how many chapters it will end up being :Hmm



Michael Lucky said:


> Liar Game 100 :WOW



omg   Already ?  

Wait, where?   



Law said:


> This is just my prediction, but the reader was told that Butch and Slick wouldn't connect with anyone...so psychologically, the reader files those two away in the 'untouchable' category. Saying what you just said:
> 
> Making you feel like they've already left the game. But they are still in the game, and just because they've said they won't help doesn't mean they won't.



I see, that's true.  And I guess that's true   I guess we'll see, I think they will still have some involvement though.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> omg   Already ?
> 
> Wait, where?



lol, not yet, was just making a random post 

RAWS are available tho


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

Why do you torture me?   Noooooooooooooooo 

I had a moment of excitement and went to the website, but nothing ;__;


----------



## Untitled (Jan 31, 2010)

Want.. To see.. RAWS...


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

So do I but not like we can understand them, and then that makes it pointless 

It's one of those manga that half of it is based on the explanations ;__;


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 31, 2010)

Sen said:


> Why do you torture me?   Noooooooooooooooo
> 
> I had a moment of excitement and went to the website, but nothing ;__;



im sorry


----------



## Sen (Jan 31, 2010)

It's okay   But next time wait until it's out  

I hope it's out this week or something, after all that was such a cliffhanger, you think that the people making it would want the next one to come out too


----------



## Untitled (Feb 1, 2010)

Just saw them, Yokoya won! 

Naw, I'm just messing around, I didn't see the RAWS.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 1, 2010)

Sen said:


> Why do you torture me? : D: : D: Noooooooooooooooo
> 
> I had a moment of excitement and went to the website, but nothing ;__;



im sorry 

btw Nic did the same to me back then 

I was like, OMG OMG OMG


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 1, 2010)

how often do new chapters get released? ~(for you guys)


----------



## Sen (Feb 1, 2010)

Seems like every other week or something, it's not too bad but never know exactly when it will appear and you're just waiting since so many of the chapters are basically cliff hangers which makes us want it now


----------



## Untitled (Feb 1, 2010)

Sen said:


> Seems like every other week or something, it's not too bad but never know exactly when it will appear and you're just waiting since so many of the chapters are basically cliff hangers which makes us want it now





10Char.


----------



## Riar (Feb 2, 2010)

I haven't seen any raws/spoilers but I watched season 2 of the drama so I'm 98% sure I know exactly how the rest of the pandemic game unfolds.

Getting to read the chapters where there is slightly more depth in explanations and the original manga characters is nice but I wish the pandemic game would end quickly so that the translators can get to the next game, whatever it is, where I have no idea what's going to happen and can speculate with the rest of you. 

Not that I'm complaining, the translations come out pretty quickly nowadays.


----------



## Untitled (Feb 2, 2010)

Where do you watch the drama?

Sounds interesting..


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 2, 2010)

ohhh

yeah, i hate that. and when the translators took a BIG hiatus, i started to tread the raws ;p


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 2, 2010)

I think the manga is better than the drama, also I want it to be animated too


----------



## Sen (Feb 2, 2010)

Might be nice if it was animated, probably would get more attention that way.

Wait, so the drama is ahead of the manga at this point?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 3, 2010)

nah, the drama one ends at round 3, Yokoya there looks like Near


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> nah, the drama one ends at round 3, Yokoya there looks like Near



You mean it's completed already, or that is just the most far that it is right now?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 3, 2010)

Sen said:


> You mean it's completed already, or that is just the most far that it is right now?



they just ended it at round 3


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

Why did they end it?  

I suppose catching up to the manga?   If only the manga was faster ;__;  Then again is it actually released weekly in Japan?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 3, 2010)

I dunno, hopefully it is


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

Why hopefully?   Wouldn't it be better if it didn't? 

You know if there was an anime, I wonder if they'd be able to make up clever filler games


----------



## Ladd (Feb 3, 2010)

Liar Game is published in Weekly Young Jump, so I'd imagine it is a weekly release.


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 3, 2010)

I would LOVE a liar Game anime. Yeah, drama can be downloaded at d-addicts~


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

Wish it was one of the more popular series 

And cool, might at least watch a few episodes of it


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 3, 2010)

ahhh, it will be your very first j-drama~


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

Wonder if I will like it 

Then again I don't know, hard to imagine Liar Game irl


----------



## Untitled (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, but it's possible I guess.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 3, 2010)

seen some of it :WOW


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

And you liked it? 

Manga > jdrama I'm sure though   I'd hope anyway


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 4, 2010)

its alright and yeah 

Manga > Drama

at least in the manga, no one's acting :WOW


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 4, 2010)

yep yep

i prefer the manga over the drama too


----------



## Sen (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah I suppose that's true.  I suppose if you don't read the manga and have already seen the characters you might enjoy the drama more though. 

I wish the next chapter was out


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 5, 2010)

same


----------



## Sen (Feb 5, 2010)

I hope this round ends in the next chapter only since I don't want another cliffhanger ;__;


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 6, 2010)

I know what you mean 

maybe


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 7, 2010)

wow, that'll be awesome


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 7, 2010)

*wishes for sleepyfans*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 7, 2010)

I wish I have a japanese friend right now who dont live far away


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 7, 2010)

all my japanese friends live in....japan ;_;


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 7, 2010)

mine used to live here but went to san francisco


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 7, 2010)

IT'S ALL THE CHINESE PEOPLE IN ENGLAND


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 7, 2010)

lmao, your right, I know so many chinese people in england


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 7, 2010)

how do you know people from england


----------



## Sen (Feb 7, 2010)

Don't forget to discuss Liar Game too 

Even though we lack things to discuss   I believe Akiyama will succeed anyway.


----------



## Riar (Feb 8, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> nah, the drama one ends at round 3, Yokoya there looks like Near



Actually...Yes, the first season of the drama covers up to round 3 (though only really the first half of round 3 with a modified ending) plus filler stuff

But the second season covers the 2nd Revival round, the pandemic game (though modified slightly with drama Fukunaga instead of Akagi and a new person instead of Yokoya), the roots of A story (except with Akiyama getting the question wrong) and the second half of round 3 with the normal ending (for the most part).

Edit: Again I'm assuming the drama ending to the pandemic game is the same as in the manga. The solution in the drama seems to fit the manga perfectly so it's probably a correct guess.

And then there's a movie coming out that finishes the story which is supposedly going to be the arc that's ongoing in the Japanese manga (which I know nothing about so don't ruin it for me )


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 8, 2010)

Well it is about Liar Game lol. We're wishing for people who can read/understand both English and Japanese to translate ;_;


----------



## Sen (Feb 8, 2010)

Mostly we just need it to become popular so people will actually translate it ;____;


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 8, 2010)

how do we even do that?! it's too complex for children


----------



## Sen (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah true   We must get all the Death Note fans and such to embrace Liar Game


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 8, 2010)

DEATH NOTE=BABY'S ENTERTAINMENT


----------



## Sen (Feb 8, 2010)

What does that mean? 

Although actually "OM Rank: 63" for Liar Game, so it's not that unpopular when I think about it, I guess there just aren't many groups that want it.

Also omg, is your set Chrome and Mukuro Rokudo?   Or I am totally off lol?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 9, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> how do you know people from england



I met them :WOW

lol, just know some chinese people who live over there :WOW



Sen said:


> Don't forget to discuss Liar Game too



oh yeah 



Riar said:


> Actually...Yes, the first season of the drama covers up to round 3 (though only really the first half of round 3 with a modified ending) plus filler stuff
> 
> But the second season covers the 2nd Revival round, the pandemic game (though modified slightly with drama Fukunaga instead of Akagi and a new person instead of Yokoya), the roots of A story (except with Akiyama getting the question wrong) and the second half of round 3 with the normal ending (for the most part).
> 
> ...



oh good thing they have season 2

they should still have an anime tho :WOW

and I see, so Liar Game will end soon


----------



## Ximm (Feb 9, 2010)

Chapter 100 and 101 are out.

Ch.259

Haha, Akiyama is amazing, tricking Yokoya for 300mil. 101 was one epic chapter. =p Can't wait for the fourth round.


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Feb 10, 2010)

i know ive been like, a long time forum lurker and havent posted anything in like a long time but daaaamn these chapters were just so epic it made want to come back and post. akiyama was so cool, cant wait to see whats in store for round four.


----------



## Lightysnake (Feb 10, 2010)

Waaaaait, wait wait, WAIT...Liar Game's gonna end soon? WHEN!?


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

BanjoKazooie said:


> i know ive been like, a long time forum lurker and havent posted anything in like a long time but daaaamn these chapters were just so epic it made want to come back and post. akiyama was so cool, cant wait to see whats in store for round four.



Excellent 

And I so agree ;___;  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Akiyami and Nao totally owned him   I loved how it ended up being him in the rooms too 






Lightysnake said:


> Waaaaait, wait wait, WAIT...Liar Game's gonna end soon? WHEN!?



I don't know, hope not too soon ;___;


----------



## Soulme (Feb 10, 2010)

EPIC chapters were epic.....

both yokoya and akiyama are just so smart....

imagine the two of them teaming-up to defeat an even greater threat/player


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't imagine them teaming up at all though really, would definitely be interesting anyway.


----------



## Grandia (Feb 10, 2010)

another great chapter


----------



## perman07 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow, 101 is perhaps the coolest chapter so far! But I'm getting lazy, I've stopped trying to understand all the details and I just trust what people say instead. I would probably suck at this game, you have to think so many steps ahead.

Especially in a mathematical game like this one where you have to calculate lots of iterations ahead to see the consequences of different alliances and having to compare different scenarios for infected/healthy and so on.


----------



## Riar (Feb 10, 2010)

Well the manga ended the same as the drama for the most part.

Except they made the drama character slightly smarter than Yokoya for the end bit which I wasn't expecting. Seeing Yokoya getting tricked like that was pretty funny.

YES! ONWARDS TO THE CHAPTERS WHERE I HAVE ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA WHAT IS GOING ON!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 10, 2010)

OMG NEW CHAP


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

Yokoya will surely be out for blood soon 

This was probably one of my favorite arcs though, so interesting.  I'd totally fail at these games irl D:


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 10, 2010)

thats Julie trying to trick you by pretending to be weak in Liar Game 

be wary


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

First we need to start up a game so it would work


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 10, 2010)

Sen said:


> First we need to start up a game so it would work



I be masked dude


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

I need an Akiyami to team up with me   He's so brilliant.  That one panel with him coming out with the money was so awesome though, my favorite so far


----------



## Ladd (Feb 10, 2010)

Epic chapters!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't expect Butch and Slick to be in the Examination Rooms at all.

Though I thought it was pretty obvious that Yokoya was at the wrong rooms the moment he started trying to bribe.

Nonetheless, can't wait for the proper Round 4. Shit will be so awesome.


----------



## ~riku~ (Feb 10, 2010)

haha, the next round will surprise you all :3


----------



## Soulme (Feb 10, 2010)

~riku~ said:


> haha, the next round will surprise you all :3



i hate you for knowing what's going to happen....most likely


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 10, 2010)

Sen said:


> I need an Akiyami to team up with me   He's so brilliant.  That one panel with him coming out with the money was so awesome though, my favorite so far



yeah, epic pwnage there 



~riku~ said:


> haha, the next round will surprise you all :3



b& 4 teasing


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

Actually all the things shocked me, I guess I'm bad at predicting things   At first I thought they were going to take the bribe and wasn't sure what Akiyami/Nao would do but then I figured that they had told the other two.  Such an awesome round 

Mike- Indeed, Akiyami can be surprisingly evil  

And banned Riku ;__;  Wonder how long.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 10, 2010)

Sen said:


> Mike- Indeed, Akiyami can be surprisingly evil



he just led an MLM company to bankruptcy, causing a ton of people to lose their jobs for the sake of his revenge, ofc he's evil


----------



## Sen (Feb 10, 2010)

He isn't that evil though, he still does things for the good of the people that aren't evil corporate people in general


----------



## Untitled (Feb 11, 2010)

That was awesome, two chapters in one day! 

I just realized it, so then I read them.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 11, 2010)

Amazing manga. I just catch up to ch. 101 and i'm eager for more.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 11, 2010)

Sen said:


> He isn't that evil though, he still does things for the good of the people that aren't evil corporate people in general







Untitled said:


> That was awesome, two chapters in one day!
> 
> I just realized it, so then I read them.



I know right, next time its 10 chaps :WOW



Eldrummer said:


> Amazing manga. I just catch up to ch. 101 and i'm eager for more.



awesome


----------



## Sen (Feb 12, 2010)

What's that picture from? 

Eldrummer- Catch up soon 

I can't wait for more, I'm really glad that they scanalated both of those chapters first though since it would be painful waiting for the conclusion D:


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 12, 2010)

I read all the 101 chapters in 2 days lol. So the scans are weekly, right? And the raws are up to #120?

I don't know what they are waiting to do an anime of this. It would BOOST so much the popularity. Imagine that 90% of Death Note (which is far simpler than LG) fans could like Liar Game (after all, 3 years or so after they're probably more mature).

Before i began reading I think I saw Liar Game at the top 30 oricon ranking. Pretty good for a seinen, huh?


----------



## Newton (Feb 12, 2010)

I must say, great round

I'm a bit glad that this oen didn't end with Nao fagging up things, not that i totally hate when that happens, its just that's how its been going for so long.

Awesome pwning of Yokoya


----------



## Newton (Feb 13, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah it's actually pretty good, surprising that it's not more popular almost.



Oh don't worry, we'll permeate every industry

I've already got my Akiyama underwear


----------



## Sen (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh really?  

It will eventually spread   It's only at 100 chapters now, most manga take awhile to catch on in popularity anyway


----------



## Newton (Feb 13, 2010)

Makes me wonder how long this manga is going to last

Wonder how many rounds we'll see

And If there'll be any more main villains like Yokoya


----------



## Sen (Feb 14, 2010)

I hope it will last 200 chapters ;__;  Although I wonder how many games the creators can come up with.  

I can't wait   And I hope there will be other villains too, but I do like Yokoya as the evil one.


----------



## Mai♥ (Feb 14, 2010)

200 chapters would be awesome ;D
Even more would be awesome though.


----------



## Newton (Feb 14, 2010)

200 million


----------



## Sen (Feb 14, 2010)

If only that was even possible   I don't know, I just hope we get a few more games before they decide to end it, it's been awesome so far.


----------



## firework (Feb 15, 2010)

i think this awesome manga deserves a bump

how many rounds do you think the manga will go for? I think that it can only last until round 7, 8 if its lucky. Round 10 would be awesome but i dont want it to drag on if it becomes shit. These games are amazing


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 16, 2010)

yes its an epic manga, altho I may be blunt for a bit, this arc is good overall but I think they coul've done better, but still kudos to Kaitani, he's got a real epic manga here

and dont get me wrong, im not hatin on the manga, its one of my faves of all time


----------



## Ladd (Feb 16, 2010)

Still nothing tops the third round. Though I wasn't really expecting this to, since it was just a transition round.

Hopefully the real Round 4 will become the new highlight of the series.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 16, 2010)

YES, the 3rd round is top notch imo, thats for sure

this current act however expects us to give a shit about what fodders feel for each other, I mean honestly?

they did it in the past before, but thats because some of them easily won us over, there's nothing wrong with these new ones, but when you expect a new bunch each arc, their significance starts to get a bit too vague

but thats just me, I can be very picky

its still top notch for me tho

and I admit, the ending is very nice, Akiyama pull'd an awesome one there


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

One of the best moments  

He's so brilliant.  It makes me wonder if he will be able to come up with something to hurt them in the next round though, he is so angry after all.  Also hope that we will the results of the other game soon and how that ended up.

Yeah true, they won't like Akiyami's plan very much 

Hopefully by this Friday, every two weeks isn't too bad


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 20, 2010)

I somehow see Yokoya becoming connected with the LG Office someday, hence his revenge will start there, but he'll be fucked before it ends

and yeah Friday is good, or maybe any second from now


----------



## Sen (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't think connected right now since he had to ask that one question though, but I could see him making a deal with them to take down Nao/Akiyami  

I wish


----------



## Random Member (Feb 20, 2010)

Fukunaga lost? 

I'm more interested in seeing those that came out on top from his qualifying round in the next round now.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Wait what?   How did you find out that? D:  I don't think we know anything about the other match.

Yeah same here


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 21, 2010)

whoever destroyed Fukunaga is the next great villain 

I think they will make it seem that she was in a desperate situation, and really had no chance of winning at all or something, like completely dismantled, making people feel for the situation more

damn if this was weekly it would be more awesome 

gbye Nao x Fukunaga 



Michael Lucky said:


> any second from now


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 21, 2010)

sowwy Julie 

and no lol, not at all 

and have an awesome time Julie


----------



## Trick2 (Feb 21, 2010)

Its either Fukunaga lost because there's someone in his game that's really good and would make the 3rd round very interesting or Fukunaga lost trying to play with Nao's ideals...I know that's not like Fukunaga but with the "Akiyama crush" thing who knows...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 21, 2010)

yeah, that would work

Nao x Fukunaga still lives


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> sowwy Julie
> 
> and no lol, not at all
> 
> and have an awesome time Julie



It was great   Admittedly a bit transitional on some level, but I still liked it.  I can't wait for the next match.  Wonder how they lost though ;__;



Trick2 said:


> Its either Fukunaga lost because there's someone in his game that's really good and would make the 3rd round very interesting or Fukunaga lost trying to play with Nao's ideals...I know that's not like Fukunaga but with the "Akiyama crush" thing who knows...



I don't know, I kind of hope it's that there is another really good player though   Since that would make it more interesting.  You think Nao's ideals minus someone like Yokoya or another bad person would actually work, but Fukunaga isn't always the nicest person so it would be hard to use that too. 




Michael Lucky said:


> yeah, that would work
> 
> Nao x Fukunaga still lives



Wait what?


----------



## Riar (Feb 21, 2010)

Fukunaga getting kicked out was a bit of a surprise. I hope this doesn't mean no more Fukunaga, he/she was a pretty entertaining character.

...At the very least I want to know why Fukunaga lost...in detail...


----------



## Ladd (Feb 21, 2010)

I had the feeling that Fukunaga was going to lose his round. Hopefully it was because of some new evil mastermind in their group. As much as I like the Akiyama vs Yokoya dynamic, a new genius in the mix would be awesome.

Also, I doubt that this will be the last we hear of Fukunaga.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

I think that he will appear again later   Although not sure how, but it seems like he isn't out just yet, or I hope not either ;__;

Perhaps the next chapter will be him explaining exactly what happened 

And yeah, like Ladd said, I think and hope that it will be another genius who is around.  Someone who is on his own side perhaps, I don't know, not like either Akiyami or Yokoya I'd hope


----------



## Soulme (Feb 21, 2010)

i have a feeling that akiyama and yokoya will have to "team-up" to defeat this new "enemy"

just my prediction


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm predicting a Yokoya/Nao team up actually.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

omg   Those are so crazy, but I have to admit they would be awesome   So weird though too.


----------



## Ladd (Feb 21, 2010)

So I hear that the next game involves

*Spoiler*: __ 



musical chairs?




Can't wait.


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Did you read the raws at all?   I haven't heard anything but then that is probably true.  Sounds like an interesting concept, I wonder how the lying comes in there 

Makes me want the new chapter more


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 21, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> I'm predicting a Yokoya/Nao team up actually.



im actually wondering how that would work 

been wondering for weeks now


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Technically Nao or Akiyami teaming up with Yokoya means they both do.  

I kind of hope that happens on some level now


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 21, 2010)

hoho


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 21, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> im actually wondering how that would work
> 
> been wondering for weeks now



That's the best part 

I think he'll be forced to work with the duo, simply because they will probably be outclassed by some other guy. 

Maybe if that one supergenius does exist, he could be from Akiyama's past? Like a teacher or something


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 21, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> That's the best part
> 
> I think he'll be forced to work with the duo, simply because they will probably be outclassed by some other guy.
> 
> Maybe if that one supergenius does exist, he could be from Akiyama's past? Like a teacher or something



his old teacher? maybe thats the guy who destroyed Fukunaga 

they wont see it coming, since he's an old man and all

but Akiyama knows him, and its gonna bother him going toe to toe with him, this should work well


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

That would be an interesting aspect, I hope that he is someone from Akiyami's past now   After all, someone had to catch him and send him to jail in the place


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 21, 2010)

maybe Liar Game is set up by the same people in that MLM corporation


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Now there would be a twist for Akiyami


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 21, 2010)

yep yep

and  Nao is the CEO


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> yep yep
> 
> and  Nao is the CEO



No 

That would be a horrible twist if the nicest person ended up being the final villain


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 21, 2010)

thats why Leronira said she's the strongest player in the game


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

No   I will be angry if she ends up being the head of the company   That would be the most troll manga.  

Btw, I nominated Liar Game for MotM   So did some other people.  If it wins, then it will get it's own section for one month   Downside being that we don't know if we'd get any chapters.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 21, 2010)

Sen said:


> No   I will be angry if she ends up being the head of the company   That would be the most troll manga.
> 
> Btw, I nominated Liar Game for MotM   So did some other people.  If it wins, then it will get it's own section for one month   Downside being that we don't know if we'd get any chapters.



AWESOME, how do we vote?


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Already nominated   Although maybe you should too, I don't know how many nominations something needs to be in the poll 

It's in the MotM section, if you go there you can nominate 3 manga per month.  Then there is voting.  Tbh, Soul Eater or a few of the more popular ones will probably win though   But never hurts to try


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 21, 2010)

true true, can you link us?


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Link 

Hope we are allowed to spread the idea, seems fine to me and no one said anything in the thread.   It's always in the Manga of the Month subsection, so the voting thread will appear there soon too.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 21, 2010)

done


----------



## Sen (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice  

Hope it at least gets in the poll, if we get more fans too one day we can maybe win MotM


----------



## Garfield (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Musical Chairs? Are they going to go around the island on that path Nao took; and look for "chairs" aka spots that they have to figure out and if they choose right, they stay? Or something like that? That shuld make it really interesting. But I still need to figure out how they will use the wristwatches in such a scenario...maybe the watch acts as some kind of an indicator which when you make contact with a plug at random places thrown around the place, you'll become the "person who is sitting on the chair" And you can do that only once and whoever's done it the latest is the owner of that place?




I'll try to make my scenario more interesting until the chapter comes out


----------



## Ximm (Feb 22, 2010)

Liar Game definitely needs some more recognition for how awesome it is. Hope it can get nominated for MotM. (and since I just hit 100  time to nominate it)


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

adee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Do they need the wristbands though?   It's an interesting scenario anyway, sounds better than just in one room like the typical way 






Ximm said:


> Liar Game definitely needs some more recognition for how awesome it is. Hope it can get nominated for MotM. (and since I just hit 100  time to nominate it)



Well it is nominated, but I don't know it if will win   Would be awesome though


----------



## Dark Travis (Feb 22, 2010)

103:
Link
If I didn't know any better, I'd say the losers will have their own roles in the official round


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

omg Liar Game 103   

Reading it now


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

If Liar Game was nominated I'd totally vote it


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

You should go nominate it too   Not sure how it works, but more nominations I think means more chance of being on the poll for votes.

Also did you read 103?


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

Where do I nominate? Not yet, I still haven't caught up from 96


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

MotM thread, linked it on the last page too but here you go.  

And so behind


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

Thx I shall nominate  Yeah for some reason I forgot to check for new chapters and then got lazy with reading.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Yay   Will be awesome if we get it, unlikely in some ways but at least it will get the name out there 

You should, it has such an awesome twist   Do you still like Yokoya?


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

I figure I'll get spoiled when I post here  I've never had a look into that section, but Liar Game needs more attention. Yeah I still like Yokoya, Akiyama too. Are they done with the vaccine game yet?


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Read faster   They just finished the vaccine game and they've started the new one, just the very beginning.

It's pretty cool, HxH is an awesome manga, you should read that one day too   But basically the manga gets it's own little section for a month, just depends on what people vote for.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

Can't read them all at once. Is Yokoya still there or do they have a new adversary by now since you said twist?

And then random threads for discussion etc like the Library for example?


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Yokoya is still around, but a new person has just appeared on the scene 

Yeah basically that   Apparently they usually aren't too active though, but that's not extremely surprising.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yokoya is still around, but a new person has just appeared on the scene
> 
> Yeah basically that   Apparently they usually aren't too active though, but that's not extremely surprising.



Damn I should really read  Do you like Yokoya or the new person?

Especially when it's not nearly as well known as the major manga, OP etc, if it got the manga of the month section it would help a lot for popularity.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

The new person has literally only had their face shown   Still don't really like Yokoya, never did though 

Yeah HxH actually is apparently pretty active and it only has 4 pages and not too many regulars, but that's not surprising either.  Still, nice idea and concept.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

He reminds me of Gin from Bleach, the way he looks and is an evil genius. I thought you liked Gin?


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

I do like Gin but Gin is nice too 

Look at how Yokoya talks down to Nao   He's so mean.  You really need to read up to 102 today


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

Look how Gin talks to and treats Rukia  Gin is even worse with the psychological torture. I need to catch up anyway, can as well do that today.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Citizen Bismarck said:


> Look how Gin talks to and treats Rukia  Gin is even worse with the psychological torture. I need to catch up anyway, can as well do that today.



well I come back I hope that you are   I don't think he is always that.  I don't know, Yokoya is just too evil seeming sometimes.  You like Akiyami more at least right?


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

Caught up you mean? That's pretty much a tie between the two for me, I like whoever outsmarts the other one or when Yokoya did something evil then I prefer him. Did they say something yet who is behind all of the games, like a head of that company?


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Indeed, by tomorrow  

 You don't seem very loyal ;__;  Yeah there is a huge company, but we haven't seen any of the people from it yet.  Although some people say Yokoya come be from it but I don't think that makes too much sense.  

Do you like Fukunaga?


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

If I do then you will be the first to know.

I just like both, though if I had to decide I'd probably say I like Yokoya more just because he's evil. Seems unlikely to me, in the end it's probably Nao who is a company's spy amongst them.

I do, although I found it weird to include such a character there.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay 

You seem to like the evils ones so much, kind of sad in that way. :<  And  Someone else just suggested that too, that she is the spy.  I think that's just impossible 

What do you mean?


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah I root for the villains most of the time, they are simply more interesting. When you said twist I first thought you meant something of that kind  She has a good cover.

The whole man/woman thing I mean was surprising.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Well you aren't that far behind   It's just the one game, nothing really big.  Just read it and you will see what I mean 

Ah true, but I like how they included that.  He's one of my favorites in some ways.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

A lot can happen in a coumple of chapters though, and you already say there would be a twist.

He's fun, I hope he will come back to spice things up a little.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah mostly just an awesome moment   You'll see what I mean 

   You need to catch up 

Excited for the new game?


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Feb 22, 2010)

Don't tell me more then 

Not that much, but at least the new game will count and not be some qualifying round.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll try not too, make sure to catch up today though 

Yeah that's true   Kind of sucks for all of them


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 22, 2010)

103 is awesome


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 22, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> 103 is awesome




Yeah, I want to see what that old man is capable. And i can picture Akiyama and Yokoya OWNING him. Hunf.


----------



## Sen (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I know  

I can't believe it's really someone better than Yokoya and Akiyami   Perhaps they will be teaming up yet.


----------



## Ladd (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



New old guy going to make Akiyama and Yokoya look like amateurs?

Talk about hyping someone up.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Although I highly doubt this is going to be much of a team game. It seems at least that there will be multiple teams. Yokoya teaming with Akiyama seems just so...anti-climactic. I think like any other musical chairs, this should be an all out individual game.


----------



## Ximm (Feb 22, 2010)

Hope it will be more of a free for all between the three of them rather than Akiyama and Yokoya teaming up to beat the new guy. Anyways can't wait for the next chapter, and hopefully it keeps coming out fast as it is now.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 22, 2010)

Sen said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it me, or did the old man look like Nao's teacher?

Shit, if that is who he is, I smell revenge via Yokoya team-up, followed by a backstab to the face


----------



## Ximm (Feb 22, 2010)

Looks like its going to be Kongoh Bancho, Soul Eater, and Liar Game up for next MotM based on the noms so far. Hopefully Liar Game can win.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 22, 2010)

lets all show our support


----------



## Random Member (Feb 22, 2010)

I had forgotten how easily Nao can manage to piss Fukunaga off. 

I wasn't expecting the tough competition Fukunaga ran into to be an old fart. His comment regarding that, Yokoya and Akiyama has me hoping the old guy doesn't disappoint.


----------



## Ximm (Feb 24, 2010)

Vote for Liar Game for MotM if you haven't. 
It's currently behind.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 24, 2010)

Random Member said:


> I had forgotten how easily Nao can manage to piss Fukunaga off.
> 
> I wasn't expecting the tough competition Fukunaga ran into to be an old fart. His comment regarding that, Yokoya and Akiyama has me hoping the old guy doesn't disappoint.



lol yeah, Nao x Fukunaga in the making 

and yeah, this guy is hopefully very good 

I look forward for more entertainment 



Ximm said:


> Vote for Liar Game for MotM if you haven't.
> It's currently behind.



DONE!!!!!

everyone vote!!!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 26, 2010)

Omg, I totally forgot about this thread! pek


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 26, 2010)

hey thar 

what you think of Liar Game?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 26, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> hey thar
> 
> what you think of Liar Game?



Second favorite manga, next to Death Note.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 26, 2010)

I wish i could vote for the MotM but i have less than 100 posts. Liar Game deserves more recognition.


----------



## spesh (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi guys, I started reading Liar Game a few days ago and now I'm all caught up. I'm really enjoying it. I guessed a lot of the twists and thought I was doing well until I got to the 3rd round and it broke my brain!  Should have paid more attention to the rules in that one!

How long is it usually between chapters?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 2, 2010)

lmao, its irregular but its not that far apart... sometimes


----------



## Sen (Mar 2, 2010)

Hopefully we'll get a new one soon 

Looks like it won't win MotM, but at least hopefully people have thought about it a bit more now too


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 2, 2010)

Sad that it didn't win the MotM, but it's ok since Kongoh Banchou is ending this month. Maybe next time I can vote because i don't have more than 100 post yet...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 2, 2010)

you can work on it

next goal is Liar Game April MoTM


----------



## Garfield (Mar 4, 2010)

It's almost as good as my expectations!

Although I'd have liked for the chairs to be placed around the island 

I'm very much looking forward to Fukunaga's take on the scenario.

As always though, the host is easily impressed which I find annoying.


----------



## Brian (Mar 4, 2010)

I knew this game wasn't about athleticism, if that was the case guys like Yokoya wouldn't have stood a chance, while guys like muscle head wins. 
I like the game host's personality, he sounds pretty blunt, especially when he was explaining to Fukunaga his role, or lack there of.


----------



## Ximm (Mar 5, 2010)

Yay! New chapter. 

I love how they always take games we know and make them more complicated / intersting.

To bad Liar Game wasn't voted MoTM, it would of been perfect with the start of a new game.


----------



## BlaZeR (Mar 5, 2010)

Does someone want to speculate on how strategy applies here?


----------



## Riar (Mar 5, 2010)

All I can think of is using bribery and getting players/extras to help you by finding/minding seats for you. After all, if an extra sat in a seat, you wouldn't be able to remove them without violence, so if one guarded a seat for you you could take your time getting to the chair.

The bribery could work out to be pretty interesting. As long as you have a medal with the name of the winner on it, you get prize money at the end. Since the medals are tagged, they can act as proof that you were bribed by/working with a certain person. So on one hand, alliances forged with medals should be stronger since helping your ally win will also allow you to win money, but on the other hand can be easily disrupted if you manage to get your hands on a medal indirectly through deceptive means.

I don't get how any of that could have been noticed in the short practice round they just played though, so there's clearly something big I'm missing here. Aside from tricking people into thinking that the round has/hasn't started ("Your watch is broken!") I can't think of any strategies that were used in that practice round...


----------



## perman07 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ah, wonderful deduction Riar..

And Adee, I have heard no rules that prohibit moving chairs, so I reckon that chairs will get hidden and that the extra players will function both as guards and as tailers (as in people who follow others to ascertain hiding locations).


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 5, 2010)

I predict Akiyama wins this round


----------



## Garfield (Mar 5, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Ah, wonderful deduction Riar..
> 
> And Adee, I have heard no rules that prohibit moving chairs, so I reckon that chairs will get hidden and that the extra players will function both as guards and as tailers (as in people who follow others to ascertain hiding locations).



hm, I'm sure there must be limitations from moving the chair...but lets see.


----------



## perman07 (Mar 5, 2010)

adee said:


> hm, I'm sure there must be limitations from moving the chair...but lets see.


Possible, but I see no other reason why they would play the game on a big desolate island. The space must factor into the game in some way.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 5, 2010)

Was there a rule against stealing medals?
or better yet trading them.


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2010)

I can see them trading medals 

Also it seems like chapters 119 and 121 are translated but none of the ones in between or chapter 120


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 5, 2010)

this is so awesome, how everyone is speculating on the semantics of the game 

anyway, seeing how it is, this is gonna be a fun game 

would focus on tensions between the three powers in such a limited parameter, should be interesting how this would go


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh yeah, that new person 

Anyway I think that the chairs are going to be moved farther away, or I assumed something, I'm surprised that they are all so close 

Wonder what the trick is too


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 5, 2010)

Sen said:


> Oh yeah, that new person
> 
> Anyway I think that the chairs are going to be moved farther away, or I assumed something, I'm surprised that they are all so close
> 
> Wonder what the trick is too



prolly involved something not shown to us yet, like how certain stuff are used, how people reacted. the chairs being moved farther is a possibility, but being able to strategize with such great lengths would be quite a challenge, but ofc, there's always an easier way to things, we'll have to see what they will come up with 

and yes HIM


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> prolly involved something not shown to us yet, like how certain stuff are used, how people reacted. the chairs being moved farther is a possibility, but being able to strategize with such great lengths would be quite a challenge, but ofc, there's always an easier way to things, we'll have to see what they will come up with
> 
> and yes HIM



Yeah that's true, can't wait to see how it all works.  Hopefully they will still dominate too  

I can't wait to see why he is so talented   Or if I like him or not, seems like a suspicious person


----------



## chiveri (Mar 5, 2010)

Yokoya and Akyiama will unite to beat the old man.


----------



## Ladd (Mar 5, 2010)

The first thing that stood out for me, like others, was the possibility of stealing/trading medals. This should definitely come into play at some point, there's no other reason why the LG office wouldn't just give out the prize money normally.

I like the idea of chair moving/hiding and getting extras to mind the seats, should make for a very dynamic game.

I dislike the idea of the old man being so powerful that Akiyama and Yokoya have to team up. It would be too cliche and pretty lame, not to mention going completely against their personalities. I'd much prefer if he was more or less of equal ability, so we end up with some sort of three-way battle. IMO that would make the round very interesting.

Can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2010)

3 way battle would be nicer and more exciting, I wonder if the third person is evil/good though essentially, since hard to imagine him having worse motives than Yokoya.  

And yeah, I think that the medals will be important later, kind of like when they had the checks in the one round.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 5, 2010)

ENEMIES UNITE TO FIGHT THE POWAH OF EBUL 

altho I would prefer a 3 way 

and yeah, like the ones in round 2, the gems, there would be some use for them


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2010)

Guess we'll see 

I hope someone gets inspired and translates all chapters to the new one


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 5, 2010)

Maybe the old man has something against both Akiyama and Yokoya


----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2010)

That would be interesting, but unlikely since they've never interacted before I thought.  Although that would unite them


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Sen (Mar 5, 2010)

Yeah let's look at more realistic scenarios 

Like Nao developing a bit too and coming up with an awesome plan as well


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 5, 2010)

Sen said:


> Yeah let's look at more *realistic* scenarios
> 
> Like *Nao developing a bit too and coming up with an awesome plan as well*



sarcastic much?


----------



## very bored (Mar 6, 2010)

I might be misinterpreting the quote, but look at this page.
The first three panels make it look like only *one person* has to touch the totem pole before everyone can go after chairs.  

It's a side theory, but there also doesn't appear to be a rule against the extras sitting in a chair and saving it for a player.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 6, 2010)

Nope, all have to touch: SBR 60


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 6, 2010)

I say one of them will lie


----------



## Sen (Mar 6, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> sarcastic much?



 

It was thanks in part to Nao that they were able to do the last plan 

Anyway, I'm still not sure how you can lie in this new game, I guess it will be revealed next chapter.


----------



## Riar (Mar 7, 2010)

Hmm, if it really was true that only one person had to touch the pole, that would add a whole new dimension to the game. That would make tricking others into touching it for you very useful, especially if you place the seats very far away. And I'm pretty sure you can move seats seeing as we saw someone skidding on it this chapter.

Nao's plan will probably be to give everyone one of her medals and say "This way, if you all help me win, we'll all win! Let's all work together!". I'm kinda hoping her strategy keeps growing though and she proves me wrong.

And there's tons of ways you can lie in this game. The whole process of recruiting allies in the game to mind/hide/locate chairs for you would likely involve making a whole bunch of empty promises for starters. Hide a chair at location A, tell a player that you'll tell them the location of the chair if they give you a medal, tell them a fake location that will be really far away, time the conversation so they feel like they have no other choice but to trust you (i.e. when they're running out of time). Create alliances with people to get them to help you win, but actually have a secret alliance with someone else. For example, gather people and convince them to help you win by splitting up your medals, in the meantime you take half of your secret allies medals and help them win without your main "alliance" knowing, betray your alliance at the last minute by sacrificing your spot for your secret ally, win half of the massive prize pool.  

Those are all very simple and not particularly intelligent strategies, but my main point is there's a huge potential for lying here.


----------



## Sen (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't think it's the one person though touching it, since adee posted that they all had to, unless maybe there is a trick about that.  

I hope so too, Nao is awesome 

Do you think they will be able to hide the chairs then?  But yeah, I'm sure that there will definitely be an intelligence/lying aspect to it, that is what will make it so challenging but interesting


----------



## very bored (Mar 7, 2010)

SBR 60
SBR 60

Does the no violence rule keep players from destroying every chair but one and taking that chair in the first round?


----------



## Sen (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't think so but then only one person could actually win right?  Then again, I don't know if they could really destroy the chairs, that might be against the rules since it would be like destroying the watches.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 7, 2010)

very bored said:


> SBR 60
> SBR 60
> 
> Does the no violence rule keep players from destroying every chair but one and taking that chair in the first round?


Having just one chair would decrease their chances of getting it by a HUUUUGE margin. Nobody would want that.


Latest chapter is AWESOME!

Needless to say I'm very pleased the chairs are to be placed around the island.

Also, lol strategies  this is now even more like a kids game but with conniving adults. Reminds me of Wall Street


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 7, 2010)

THANK YOU


----------



## Ladd (Mar 7, 2010)

Loved this chapter.

Chair moving was confirmed to be allowed, and the leader role will add a lot more depth to the strategy. I'm not entirely sure how yet, but it will 

I also can't wait for more to be shown of the old guy - to see his ability and his character.

Finally, did anyone notice Akagi's expression on this page?



That eye twitch makes me feel like he noticed something important about chair selection but was covering it up for the practice game.

Another thing to note is that a few people weren't touching the pole. I don't know whether this was simply for aesthetic reasons or whether it's true that only one person has to.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm somewhat apprehensive about the old guy. He's supposed to be ultra strong but in this game, without a trustworthy athletic person to make a deal with, he's basically screwed. He can't run and without an aid, he'll be out after the first few rounds at the very best.

But that is why I hold high hopes for him turning into quite an amazing strategist. He's against a fucking wall. I think for sure that Yokoya will be the first to be put down by Oldie, maybe not out, but down for sure.

The most interesting thing will be, that this is a childish game now and Nao being the childish innocent one who will appeal to pathos is quite more beneficial for her in this round.


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 7, 2010)

So this games gonna be around a day long.

I'd assume they'll have a break halfway through as exhaustion could really play a big factor if they don't and that would kind of be unfair.


----------



## very bored (Mar 7, 2010)

adee said:


> Having just one chair would decrease their chances of getting it by a HUUUUGE margin. Nobody would want that.


My question was "can they?" not "should they?".



Ladd said:


> Another thing to note is that a few people weren't touching the pole. I don't know whether this was simply for aesthetic reasons or whether *it's true that only one person has to.*



I said that last chapter, but apparently chapter 104 shot down that theory.


adee said:


> very bored said:
> 
> 
> > I might be misinterpreting the quote, but look at this page.The first three panels make it look like only *one person* has to touch the totem pole before everyone can go after chairs.
> ...



But I'm still skeptical of this.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Mar 7, 2010)

Definitely an interesting chapter. I'm looking forward to this game.


----------



## Soulme (Mar 7, 2010)

now my theory of yokoya and akyiama teaming-up to defeat the old guy...just went up the roof...... 

remember, you heard it first here


----------



## Mai♥ (Mar 7, 2010)

I like this new game.
It seems like more fun than the previous games.
Want to read chapter 106 so badly now!


----------



## chiveri (Mar 7, 2010)

Soulme said:


> now my theory of yokoya and akyiama teaming-up to defeat the old guy...just went up the roof......
> 
> remember, you heard it first here



Sorry youre a bit too late.I already said so last page.


----------



## Riar (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome chapter. I also am really enjoying watching adults play so childishly. Nao's slow dawdle onto the race path and chair throwing was gold.


----------



## Soulme (Mar 8, 2010)

chiveri said:


> Sorry youre a bit too late.I already said so last page.



i said it like......5-6 pages ago....when i have time i will search for it


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 8, 2010)

lets play Liar Game


----------



## Garfield (Mar 8, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> So this games gonna be around a day long.
> 
> I'd assume they'll have a break halfway through as exhaustion could really play a big factor if they don't and that would kind of be unfair.


That's why they're including long breaks I think.


----------



## Sen (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah I think it will be more about the strategy in some ways, at least Akiyami and Nao have one ally, but then again wonder how that will work out with the new teams. 

Awesome so far, can't really wait to see what ends up happening.


----------



## spesh (Mar 11, 2010)

There's nothing to stop one of the extras sitting in a chair and 'guarding' it for a player right? Or carrying it around with them. You can't use violence so no throwing people out of chairs...
I can just imagine them finding enough chairs during that strategy time, stacking them in a pile and just have Fukunaga sitting at the top filing hir nails :ho Seems too obvious though!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 11, 2010)

I predict whoopee cushions would play an integral part this round


----------



## Riar (Mar 12, 2010)

spesh said:


> There's nothing to stop one of the extras sitting in a chair and 'guarding' it for a player right? Or carrying it around with them. You can't use violence so no throwing people out of chairs...
> I can just imagine them finding enough chairs during that strategy time, stacking them in a pile and just have Fukunaga sitting at the top filing hir nails :ho Seems too obvious though!



I think someone is bound to do it since at no point so far has this been remotely against the rules. 

It might end up being better to knock out chairs you haven't sat on which you either don't know the location of or your opponent controls, than to knock out the chair you sat on in the previous round as happened in the practice game.

Edit: Removed query that was answered in one of the chapters..


----------



## firework (Mar 12, 2010)

My thoughts on round 4 game:

I like to look at final scenarios to get an idea about what would happen before. First the leader factor. Well, when the game has 2 people left, the leader has essentially won. He calls his seat and since the other player cant sit in his seat, he has no where to sit. Big advantage for leader here.

A few questions (if anyone has answers, theyd be appreciated)
1 Do chairs stay in the same spot game after game?
2 If no players sit down after the time is out, are they all out or is the round redone?
3 There are 3 teams right now, but what about the leftover players (ex: black boxer, young jump, fatty)?

If 1 is true...
In the early ganes, people only called their own seats. However, thats not necessary the ideal strategy. I think optimally, you would call the chair of a weak ally on your opponent's team.

EX: I am leader. I call Bang's chair. Bang's chair dissapears. Then Yokoya cant sit in Bang's chair or his own; such a move could slow him down/annoy him.

The reason why i think this is likely is because people in a team can rotate their chairs.

EX: Akiyama sits in Nao's seat, Nao sits in Akagi's seat, Akagi sits in Akiyama's seat. Then keep rotating.

If one made their own seat disappear, then you would have to re-find a chair every round. But if all the teams keep rotating, then theyre sure to reach their chairs first so the leader from the previous round would be out.

If 2 is true...
spiteful players who are knocked out can theoretically stalemate the game. They could destroy chairs, throw them off the cliff, etc. Hiding chairs and demanding money from the player's in game could work too. Also, auctioning chairs to the highest bidder would be another way for the extras to make a "comeback" of sorts

If 3 is true...
I doubt many people are paying attention to the other winners aside from Robe's, Yokoya's, and Akiyama's teams. But there are 5 people who are unaffiliated with any teams but are in the game. The chance of them teaming up is possible (though i dont know who'd lead them). Another wild card are the losers from Fukunaga's game. Those 5 also have no allegiance, but have stuck together for a while. Potentially, we could have 5 groups of players. However, i believe that Nao and Akiyama will use the leftover crap players to somehow achieve victory over Yokoya and Robes.

Lastly some strategies i considered and wanted to share:

~stalking players- following a slower player to their hidden chair, then blitzing them for their chair when you see it. Also, extras could be assigned to certain players or eavesdrop during strategy sessions.

~extra sitting in a chair- maybe there is a rule against, but i didnt come across it. Theoretically an extra could hold chairs for their bosses.

~more of a note: though this is a strategy game, physical prowess does play a decent part. People like Boxer and Akiyama may have slight edges in these regards, while say, Robes or Nao are somewhat disadvantaged.

~with the 10 leftover people (5 of whom already know of Nao's trust, and 5 who witnessed her altruism last qualifier), Akiyama's team could grow to a potential 13 members! Thats over half of the 24 who are there. Could a guaranteed win be obtained under these circumstances?

~disruptions, possible trackers, and camouflage could also play roles in this game


----------



## Evil Angel (Mar 14, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> I predict whoopee cushions would play an integral part this round






What about if you destory a chair ?


----------



## Tiger (Mar 14, 2010)

Mangafox has uploaded 105, and then skipped to 122.

What gives?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 15, 2010)

im not reading 122 till the chapters before it are translated


----------



## Soulme (Mar 15, 2010)

i read the first 5 pages.....couldn't understand very much...so i quit


----------



## noobthemusical (Mar 15, 2010)

Evil Angel said:


> What about if you destory a chair ?



Might count as violence.


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah, you're right. I think they're doing it because there's already a group doing the #105-121, so it will be better than wait for the first group to do the chapters past #122.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 15, 2010)

oh well, I hope they release 106-121 in one day, thats gonna be freaky :WOW


----------



## Ximm (Mar 16, 2010)

Aww, why didn't they release the chapters in between. I'm not going to read the three new chapters till the rest comes out, but I took glance at it and it was awsome.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 16, 2010)

I wont look at it period, unless it has 10 chaps already and stuff lol


----------



## Garfield (Mar 17, 2010)

I wonder if the watches can be taken out this time.
And given to the extras.


----------



## Sen (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't think so since they probably would've said that would be allowed at this point, but that would make it a lot easier for people that have partners in the extra group.


----------



## Ladd (Mar 18, 2010)

Chapter 106 is out mothertruckers!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 18, 2010)

damn crazy chap, interesting developments  and its only the start 

totally wanna see more


----------



## very bored (Mar 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The selection of the leader was the most interesting thing for me.


----------



## Ximm (Mar 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Great chapter. Going to be a really intersting game. Hope Akiyama can do something about his lost time. 

Great to see all the old dealers from before. And haha at Forli for being so clueless as a dealer.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 19, 2010)

Robes is most interesting. I wonder where Yokoya is at though.
The main dilemma for me at the moment is what strategy is being employed to make sure that the leader chosen is a sure one. I'm sure all the extras will be targeted hard! Most of the players are going to vote for themselves anyways, what counts is the extra vote.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 19, 2010)

Robes sounds liek a Magician


----------



## Untitled (Mar 19, 2010)

Yup, 106 is out, I read it, and it was good, as usual. 

I haven't posted here in awhile, like, 6 pages ago maybe, damn Comcast..

Anyways yeah, I read the other chapters I missed too.


----------



## Sen (Mar 19, 2010)

Yay just read it   Interesting too, hope that Akiyami can overcome Robes though, but with his group that will be difficult as well.  At least he saw through it pretty quickly.


----------



## Random Member (Mar 19, 2010)

Game just starting and Robes already pulled one over on Akiyama. Nice.

A bit too early to assume so but I wonder if Robes and his 3 cult waifus will overshadow Yokoya this round? Doubtful but I'm already expecting a more impressive performance from the big 4 that Fukunaga was praising so much.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 19, 2010)

Robes is a holy pimp 

I wonder if they did the same trick with the other winner, I cant remember who tho, is it Yokoya?


----------



## Sen (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah it was, if they didn't then he might have gotten those 3 chairs.  Would be a bit sad if Yokoya fell for it too though since he is also pretty smart.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 19, 2010)

anyway, off topic, but Nao should dress like this


----------



## Sen (Mar 19, 2010)

She'd definitely win if she transformed into BRS 

Wonder if Akiyami is planning on getting those 3 chairs himself or something too since he didn't talk to them again yet


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 19, 2010)

of only his ass was big enough to occupy all of them


----------



## Sen (Mar 19, 2010)

That wouldn't work with the censors anyway


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 19, 2010)

one can only dream


----------



## Sen (Mar 19, 2010)

Akiyami will win anyway


----------



## spesh (Mar 20, 2010)

The real conundrum of Liar Game is Akiyama/Nao or Akiyama/Fukunaga.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 20, 2010)

speshul pairing?


----------



## spesh (Mar 20, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> speshul pairing?



Bahahah! Well no one can resist the allure of Akiyama's massive....brain.... Not even Yokoya.... oh good god I made myself sick


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah, lol, and they having a brain battle right now with an old man with 3 women escorts, so you know he's well experienced


----------



## spesh (Mar 20, 2010)

Oh dear. They do 'whatever he tells them to'. I didn't go down that path when I read the chapter, but now I have. I blame you for this mental image! ...........


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 20, 2010)

lol, my theory stands tho, Robes is really a pimp, those 3 are his "employees"


----------



## spesh (Mar 20, 2010)

And, like any good pimp, he's trying to get rid of the competing pimp Akiyama and take his  'employees'. Yes, yes, your theory gathers evidence


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 20, 2010)

Nao is Akiyama's bottom bitch

and fo Yokoya... hmm, bangs maybe?


----------



## Sen (Mar 21, 2010)

Liar Game isn't some perverted manga with pimps


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 21, 2010)

is it now?


----------



## spesh (Mar 21, 2010)

It's the rule of the internets. Anything can be made perverted


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 21, 2010)

even teddy bears are perverted nowadays 

but anyway, I predict Akiyama will have a fool proof plan


----------



## Heretic (Mar 28, 2010)

has anyone read ch 119-124 yet?
If you havent then dont read below


*Spoiler*: __ 



The way Akiyama manipulated young jump and the losers in an attempt to defeat Samue and Yokoya's groups was amazing. Then Samue and Yokoya joining forces again to counter him! It really makes me wonder how this arc is gonna end cause its really exciting. Winning for Akiyama has become alot more difficult but i think that Nao will somehow pull through for her team. Cant wait for the rest to be translated




your thoughts?

also while we're at it, post you fave rounds. Mine was r2 because of Fukanaga and Akiyama's counter to him


----------



## Garfield (Mar 29, 2010)

When the fuck are the intermittent 12 chapters gonna come :/


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 29, 2010)

damn it, im not reading till those other 12 come out

unless waiting for them becomes unreasonable anyway :WOW


----------



## very bored (Mar 29, 2010)

chapter 107 is out
he's dead


----------



## Ladd (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm tempted to go try that envelope trick for myself...


----------



## perman07 (Mar 29, 2010)

Shortbob's kicking ass I suspect future  for him though, he's too hyped up atm. Just like Yokoya used to be.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 29, 2010)

interesting developments


----------



## Brian (Mar 29, 2010)

That envelop trick is interesting, I think I'll test it out someday heh. As expected Akiyama has a plan to get back the chairs but I also think Harimoto has a bigger plan up his sleeve, right now it just seems more like cat and mouse between the players. 



perman07 said:


> Shortbob's kicking ass I suspect future  for him though, he's too hyped up atm. Just like Yokoya used to be.



More like that's how Fukunaga is treated now, she's a mix of either the anti hero or a comic relief in some ways.



> Put them in a situation where the villains can temporarily be Anti Hero protagonists to show how powerful and skilled they are in a way that the audience will accept. The obvious example is in The DCU, where villains could be secretly recruited by the US government for a mission with the Suicide Squad. Thus, the gang of supervillains will take on other supervillains with the reader comfortably cheering them as he sees how tough they really are.



This part is pretty interesting cause that's what I suspect Yokoya to take the role of during this game in order to win against Harimoto. Even though he despises Nao he might be willing to help her against Harimoto's cult. But I guess something drastic has to happen against his favor in order to him to take such measures.


----------



## Garfield (Mar 30, 2010)

Reading inside the envelope and finding out the locations was such a gross simplification of the whole deal. It's near impossible to be able to read a map that's maybe folded and kept inside an envelope, how the heck do you judge the surroundings without looking at it right? Reading text is alright and possible but...

Akiyama's thinking was nice, Next thing he should start doing is going around the hedges and peering in them only. Whoever finds the chairs is bound to hide them in the hedges, why waste looking in the open when it's better to watch for well cut pieces of wood sticking out of shrubs?

But, I wonder what a better hiding place would be. The swimming pool? nah that'd render the sensors unusable and would probably be worse in the long run. Maybe inside a building structure if that's allowed? 
Damn it's really hard from looking just at the map which places are good hiding spots


----------



## Sen (Mar 30, 2010)

Awesome new chapter 

I don't know, I want to try and see if that envelope trick works.  I also hope that they'll be translating all those chapters in the middle, annoying how there are like 5 more but we need to wait for like 10 to be translated first to read them.

Not sure where they would hide them, seems like the scrubs are the best bet without bringing them too far.

@Brian- Yeah it seems like those two might need to team up given how they already almost got behind in just this round.


----------



## perman07 (Mar 30, 2010)

adee said:


> Reading inside the envelope and finding out the locations was such a gross simplification of the whole deal. It's near impossible to be able to read a map that's maybe folded and kept inside an envelope, how the heck do you judge the surroundings without looking at it right? Reading text is alright and possible but...


I agree, but it may be possible to deduce it was a map. Even if that's all you can see, even if you can't read the map or read the text, it would be possible to guess that the inclusion of a map indicates coordinates that you should visit.

After that it would go way more quickly after the letter is opened.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 30, 2010)

I say the girls owe Robes his money

now, they paying him back by service


----------



## Ladd (Mar 30, 2010)

I hope they _don't_ team up. It would be so cliche, not to mention the fact that s three-way battle would be far more interesting.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 30, 2010)

and its more epic


----------



## Sen (Mar 31, 2010)

I guess we'll see, perhaps Yokoya would want to team up with Robes too and that would make it even much harder on Akiyami and Nao


----------



## spesh (Mar 31, 2010)

I agree with reading the map through the envelope being too far-fetched, but I just have to go with the flow with this manga =)

Although I would have taken the chair with me instead of doing a crappy hiding job!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 31, 2010)

all 3 will team up together with trust and happiness


----------



## Garfield (Mar 31, 2010)

spesh said:


> I agree with reading the map through the envelope being too far-fetched, but I just have to go with the flow with this manga =)
> 
> Although I would have taken the chair with me instead of doing a crappy hiding job!


Bad strategy for anyone who isn't physically very well endowed. Which means at max 4 chairs (2 big people on here) are going to be monopolized like that. Still leaves 21 chairs up for brains instead of brawns. 


In a very hypothetical and impossible scenario, if Yokoya/Akiyama convinced the strong men (all 5) to team with them, gathered the chairs in a pile and had these guys protecting said chairs like bodyguards, then maybe these brawns could be better used. Too bad the brawns don't have zero brains.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 31, 2010)

Nao's trust and unicorn powers will save the day, you'll see


----------



## spesh (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah a few pages back I mentioned a strategy like that. I said they could stack them and have Fukunaga guarding them. Personally I wouldn't find it hard to carry a few chairs around....although I'm probably a foot taller than these girls 

Edit- Damn those unicorn powers! They get me every time. At least I have the power of the leprechaun!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 31, 2010)

Nao Unicorn Powers > Green Midgets


----------



## spesh (Mar 31, 2010)

Leprechauns have gold, get drunk and have awesome accents. 
Unicorns get killed so Lord Voldemort can drink their blood.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 31, 2010)

Nao has the power of trust


----------



## spesh (Mar 31, 2010)

Let's see if she tries to win Robes over with her patented Speech of Trust and Love....heh heh hehhhh....

Oh, Nao... :33


----------



## Untitled (Mar 31, 2010)

Robes is awesome, but Akiyama is better 

Top 5:

1. Akiyama 
2. Robes 
3. Uh... Uhm... Nao?
4. Damn.. Tougher than I thought, I give up, I only have two favorites


----------



## Heretic (Mar 31, 2010)

wow your sig is so badass ^
hope the scans finish soon...


----------



## spesh (Mar 31, 2010)

Akiyama is my fav but I love Bandana man for some reason....and the punk guy was cool. Also Fukunaga these days.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 31, 2010)

Akiyama's hair reminds me of Near, but he reminds me more of L and Light


----------



## Brian (Apr 6, 2010)

New chapter is out

Chapter 281


----------



## spesh (Apr 6, 2010)

^ Thanks. Oh Nao, at it again. I think that girl has grown on me.

A thing I find a bit annoying in this manga is when it takes 5 or so pages to explain something as obvious as Yokoya's trick. Sometimes the long explanations are needed of course, but just not all the time!


----------



## Brian (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah I agree, it's basically the same as Akiyama's trick expect he has people working for him using the same tactics. Bottom line it always comes down to numbers in Yokoya's favor in each game. I guess what get's on my nerve the most about the series is when the announcers describes the games, I find the explanation a bit tedious.  

I have a feeling Fukunaga has a way to help Nao get out of the mess she got in, but I didn't expect anything less from Nao helping Four Eyes by sacrificing her chair.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 6, 2010)

epic boobjob


----------



## Ladd (Apr 6, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> epic boobjob



She's grown a lot throughout this manga, and not just in terms of character .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 6, 2010)

she sure grows each arc


----------



## Random Member (Apr 6, 2010)

Nao never ceases to amaze me. Too kind for her own good. I don't doubt that she'll pull through out of her current mess, though.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 6, 2010)

I like how Yokoya saw what seemingly is a secondary property of the game (at first anyway, altho Yokoya disagrees to that )

and how he implemented it, classic Yokoya 

cant wait to see what Akiyama and Robes would do


----------



## perman07 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ladd said:


> She's grown a lot throughout this manga, and not just in terms of character .


I find it invalidates her entire character. A big-boobed character would obviously be more confident and would be surrounded by friends...

EDIT: I'm only half-joking here btw. Going by stereotypes, outcast males are either incredibly shy or nerdy, while the stereotype outcast girl is super-skinny without boobs or really fat, or short, nerdy and with glasses. Variations exist of course, but if Nao was a skinny woman with boobs she wouldn't be anonymous like she was portrayed in the start of the series.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 6, 2010)

NAO BEAR HUG WINS THE DAY


----------



## spesh (Apr 6, 2010)

Speaking of boobs, I never got around to mentioning the epic boob failure of 106  What's up with Robes' ladies? There's some badly-drawn boobs but there's something suspicious about black ponytail. It looks like she's about to experience a chestburster from Alien or something 


And then on the next page, Fukunaga looks to be wearing one of those pointy bras from the 50s and you could sit a drink on that shelf of Nao's 


/end boob rant, don't take me seriously


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 6, 2010)

their boobs have erection?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 7, 2010)

just wanted to say, damn this manga is good.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 7, 2010)

damn straight!!!!!!


----------



## Starburst~ (Apr 7, 2010)

Really good manga, started reading it and I was hooked! 

Any other manga similar to this?


----------



## spesh (Apr 8, 2010)

Starburst~ said:


> Really good manga, started reading it and I was hooked!
> 
> Any other manga similar to this?



All the cool kids are reading it  

And seconded, are there any other 'smart' manga out there? The only one I know is Death Note.....ah Death Note


----------



## Garfield (Apr 8, 2010)

So one of the casualties is most likely four eyes I think. Did he get to touch the pole even? I don't think he could have run. Nao will realize all her help was for nothing.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 10, 2010)

> Any other manga similar to this?





I really recommend to read this manga. The Psychology aspect is great there. The games are much more unforgiving than in Liar Game though (majority of them can result in death).


----------



## Shay (Apr 10, 2010)

Regards,

I second MrCinos' recommendation for any fans of Liar Game! Also, I wholeheartedly endorse Nao's recent "improvements".

I really want to see Yokoya make it through this game, but I just can't shake the feeling he might be a casualty to Robes to demonstrate how crazy and genius he may really be. 

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 10, 2010)

your welcome


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 12, 2010)

Chapter 110 is out.


----------



## very bored (Apr 12, 2010)

110 was interesting, and it seems like the releases are speeding up.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was wondering how long it would take their team to realize how this game works.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 12, 2010)

very bored said:


> 110 was interesting, and it seems like the releases are speeding up.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Are you saying that as a reflection on the predictability of the arcs or did you get it yourself beforehand?


----------



## Random Member (Apr 12, 2010)

Was only a matter of time before our guys officially went ahead with an Alliance. 

Looking forward to the color page.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 12, 2010)

This game seems the easiest to figure out thus far to me, and there are a few predictable strategies we haven't yet come across and will probably be plot devices later on.  Still, it should get interesting come crunch time with three alliances duking it out.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 12, 2010)

yo586 said:


> This game seems the easiest to figure out thus far to me, and there are a few predictable strategies we haven't yet come across and will probably be plot devices later on.  Still, it should get interesting come crunch time with three alliances duking it out.


Well, even if the game itself is easy, the players pull complicated tactics.. Liar game will still be complicated.


----------



## Riar (Apr 12, 2010)

Akiyama sure does know how to rally a team. What with the whole declaration of war, call to arms speech.


----------



## c3zz4rr (Apr 12, 2010)

sometimes I wonder how much succes would akiyama have as a general or as a leader for some country in the past? Roman empire succes anyone?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 12, 2010)

i wonder why the hardest game is so simple. akiyamas strategy was the first thing that popped into my mind when the round first started.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 12, 2010)

110            

*reads*


----------



## Nic (Apr 12, 2010)

cbark42 said:


> i wonder why the hardest game is so simple. akiyamas strategy was the first thing that popped into my mind when the round first started.


Because the author can only do so much at times.  Besides I learn not to analyze so I get to enjoy it more in the end.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 12, 2010)

same                   :WOW


----------



## Garfield (Apr 13, 2010)

Also new chapter.

Like I'd said, LEADER SELECTIONS! Finally Akiyama is catching on.

I wonder which of the extras oldie got into his group for the fifth vote.

This will probably now become like those flag battle things from Unreal Tournament at some point, where you steal flags from enemy base while trying to protect yours. Extras will come in quite handy then. If there are three players in the team active then at least three should be extras protecting the chair.

Maybe not for the next few rounds though. Maybe then psychology games will play a bigger part. Lets see how long we go without violence. Yokoya maybe will go for a large number of people but screw it up in numbers at the end. The key isn't in more players in country but strategy by the country. Should be interesting.


----------



## spesh (Apr 13, 2010)

MrCinos said:


> I really recommend to read this manga. The Psychology aspect is great there. The games are much more unforgiving than in Liar Game though (majority of them can result in death).



Thanks for the rec. It will go on my reading list!

And yeah Akiyama would make a great battle strategist. Or he could be a detective and become the next L


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 13, 2010)

Akiyama would be as capable as L but would be quite more different in their approach

altho, some months ago, I was convinced Akiyama would've done a better job in catching Kira

since Light afterall is too vulnerable to emotional outbursts which clearly reflects a psychological "weakness"

enters Akiyama


----------



## Shay (Apr 13, 2010)

Regards,

That's a very good point, Michael. Akiyama has a demonstrated mastery of psychology and somebody as vulnerable and arguably mentally unstable as Light would make for a very good clash. It's unfortunate that Akiyama is such a famous criminal, though. Akiyama would be hard pressed to hide his name.

Also, poor Four Eyes 

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## spesh (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah I agree, I think Akiyama would be more about manipulating Light emotionally. Also I don't think he'd be as ruthless as L was. Akiyama is motivated by his heart whereas L was motivated by his head. Long story short, smart characters are awesome


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 14, 2010)

Just started reading this. Pretty entertaining, but the female protagonist is so frustratingly stupid and naive. I've been literally face-palming at her sheer idiocy. I can understand being fooled the first time or two, but after a while I'd really expect her to at least _mildly_ adjust to a climate of constant betrayal, and yet she still appears utterly clueless and child-like.


----------



## yo586 (Apr 14, 2010)

It is frustrating, but her trusting stupidity is Akiyama's biggest asset in the game.  Makes for an interesting twist.


----------



## spesh (Apr 15, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Just started reading this. Pretty entertaining, but the female protagonist is so frustratingly stupid and naive. I've been literally face-palming at her sheer idiocy. I can understand being fooled the first time or two, but after a while I'd really expect her to at least _mildly_ adjust to a climate of constant betrayal, and yet she still appears utterly clueless and child-like.



I was very much the same. I wanted to smack some sense into her. But don't worry, she does get (slightly) better. And later on, when there's a few nasty characters, it's nice to have someone fighting for the power of good  



yo586 said:


> It is frustrating, but her trusting stupidity is Akiyama's biggest asset in the game.  Makes for an interesting twist.



Yeah the nice thing is, she's not dead weight being pulled through by Akiyama. She's actually useful!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 15, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Just started reading this. Pretty entertaining, but the female protagonist is so frustratingly stupid and naive. I've been literally face-palming at her sheer idiocy. I can understand being fooled the first time or two, but after a while I'd really expect her to at least _mildly_ adjust to a climate of constant betrayal, and yet she still appears utterly clueless and child-like.



nice, what chap you on currently?


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 15, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> nice, what chap you on currently?



40 at the moment.

And yeah guys, maybe I was a bit too harsh on her -- she's growing on me now, and she's even making some interesting points here and there. This one in particular never dawned on me...


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 15, 2010)

yeah, nao does get better as the game moves on.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 15, 2010)

her breasts also grow with her 

but yeah, she gets better

and 3rd round 

nice


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 15, 2010)

It's a shame that there isn't an anime adaptation for this series...I could imagine it being pretty cool, with the right soundtrack and such. (Also if the right people picked it up, like Madhouse.)

Also, this round was easily the best yet. Awesome battle between the new character Yokoya and our protagonists, and the whole setting just worked really well to create an intimate, tense environment.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 15, 2010)

I kno rite 

3rd game is like one of the best arcs


----------



## Starburst~ (Apr 15, 2010)

Nao > akiyama + yokoya 

 Liar game is so awesome, still looking for other mangas similar to it. Read that gambling one and lol hella cliff hanger there.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 15, 2010)

lol, everyone who reads Liar Game wants another manga like it


----------



## Starburst~ (Apr 15, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> lol, everyone who reads Liar Game wants another manga like it



 For me it's like death note all over again  After reading it and not finding another manga like it I started reading it again from the beginning. LoL


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 15, 2010)

lmao, I feel ya


----------



## spesh (Apr 16, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> It's a shame that there isn't an anime adaptation for this series...I could imagine it being pretty cool, with the right soundtrack and such. (Also if the right people picked it up, like Madhouse.)



There's a live action adaptation apparently . I haven't seen it but I heard it was okay...



Starburst~ said:


> For me it's like death note all over again  After reading it and not finding another manga like it I started reading it again from the beginning. LoL



Oh death note  Once you've read/watched it you're screwed cos you can never find anything quite like it EVER 


I have a question for everyone- What was your favourite round?


----------



## perman07 (Apr 16, 2010)

spesh said:


> Oh death note  Once you've read/watched it you're screwed cos you can never find anything quite like it EVER
> 
> 
> I have a question for everyone- What was your favourite round?


Liar Game > Death Note IMHO.. Death Note always emphasized how smart L and Light were by having people commenting on it, or by them being smart compared to the people around them who were dumbed down. I felt I could follow their train of thought however.

On Liar Game oth, the plans of Akiyama and Yokoya often fly right over my head.

Liar Game is superior when it comes to intellectual duels.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 16, 2010)

yeah, same, Liar Game characters would pwn Death Note, but I wont sell DN Char's short, they are still quite capable


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 16, 2010)

yeah, same, Liar Game characters would pwn Death Note, but I wont sell DN Char's short, they are still quite capable 

but yeah, Liar Game would decimate


----------



## Garfield (Apr 17, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Liar Game > Death Note IMHO.. Death Note always emphasized how smart L and Light were by having people commenting on it, or by them being smart compared to the people around them who were dumbed down. I felt I could follow their train of thought however.
> 
> On Liar Game oth, the plans of Akiyama and Yokoya often fly right over my head.
> 
> Liar Game is superior when it comes to intellectual duels.


Death Note was lame compared to Liar Game. All their strategies were so CSI Miami-esque, i.e. predictable in situ and lame in afterthought.


----------



## spesh (Apr 17, 2010)

For me, Liar Game is pretty much exclusively strategy and mindgames. It's like a brain teaser in the form of manga, and I guess that's its point (and it's why I enjoy it ). While IMHO Death Note was strategy and mindgames plus great characters, style, and tone. It's true it's less of a brain exercise than Liar Game, but to me it wasn't so much about that as it was about the psychological drama.

Liar Game has a couple of more interesting characters (I'm looking at you, Akiyama) but on the whole they're a little too black and white for me to care about them that much (Nao is GOOD!! Yokoya is EVIL!!).

So Liar Game fulfils one of the features I liked in Death Note, and I'm happy it does, but it doesn't have the whole package. And that's why I said I've never found anything quite like Death Note. I am, however, starting to watch Monster and hoping for the best


----------



## T-Pein™ (Apr 17, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> It's a shame that there isn't an anime adaptation for this series...I could imagine it being pretty cool, with the right soundtrack and such. (Also if the right people picked it up, like Madhouse.)



The Live action is awesome and the music is pretty good too.
They also got rid of the "gay" and that was a huuuge + for me.
Made it 10X better
The actor who played Fukunaga was awesome.
They also midified the story a bit but it actually worked out well.
Also ....  Erika Toda is hawt.


And Liar Game = Kaiji + Death Note

But yeah 
One Outs is also pretty good


----------



## perman07 (Apr 17, 2010)

spesh said:


> Liar Game has a couple of more interesting characters (I'm looking at you, Akiyama) but on the whole they're a little too black and white for me to care about them that much (Nao is GOOD!! Yokoya is EVIL!!).


Ok, here I completely disagree with you. Except for Yokoya, Nao and Akiyama, almost every character is a shade of gray character.

We see fodder characters display both loyalty and disloyalty, see the weaknesses of people preyed upon, The psychology is much deeper.

And Death Note's characters are not any more multidimensional. Light is a shallow genius, L is a genius good guy with some idiosyncrasies.

There is one area I consider Death Note superior at though, and that's style.


> I am, however, starting to watch Monster and hoping for the best


Good on you, Monster is great. Kind of slow pacing at the start though. But it's more a psychological thriller, different than these 2.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 17, 2010)

So this is still ongoing? Chapters seem to stop at 110...


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 17, 2010)

Yeah, it's ongoing. Someone's still scanning it


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 17, 2010)

yep yep, you caught up already?


----------



## Garfield (Apr 18, 2010)

I just hope the scans for this don't come from Raw Paradise


----------



## Darth (Apr 21, 2010)

I seriously don't trust baldy. I guarantee you that either Yokoya orthe old man are going to buy him soon enough.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome chap 

I love how its all developing, and the nations vying for territories makes it so much better for me 

lol, its like players are citizens and extras are the army


----------



## Riar (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, I'm also really liking the whole nation conquest metaphor. Really helps set the tone of the game.

I really want to see this three way war in action. Yokoya hasn't really done too much against the Robes and Akiyama nations yet.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2010)

another good chapter.


----------



## Starburst~ (Apr 21, 2010)

Excellent chapter! 

 I bet yokoya and Harimoto will form an alliance if they haven't already!


----------



## Punpun (Apr 21, 2010)

Baldy for now seems rather inofensive IMO. 

And he already gave his medals to Nao and co. I doubt that he will betray them ... An alliance between yokoya and Harimoto is more plausible. (and they will betrayes each other of course  )


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 21, 2010)

so is harimoto "robes"?


----------



## Freija (Apr 21, 2010)

I am not sure I like the current "arc" so to say.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 21, 2010)

I wonder what Harimoto and Yokoya are up to now


----------



## Ladd (Apr 21, 2010)

I doubt Yokoya and Harimoto will form a 'true' alliance. Their characters are both too proud to team up with one another.

That isn't to say that they won't form some kind of team at some point - just that they will be aiming to betray each other if that happens.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 21, 2010)

no one gave a shit about Nao's breasts this chap


----------



## Darth (Apr 22, 2010)

Freija said:


> I am not sure I like the current "arc" so to say.



You barely like anything you Lebanese scum.


----------



## Garfield (Apr 25, 2010)

Ladd said:


> I doubt Yokoya and Harimoto will form a 'true' alliance. Their characters are both too proud to team up with one another.
> 
> That isn't to say that they won't form some kind of team at some point - just that they will be aiming to betray each other if that happens.


Oh god, I was going through the thought when I read today and will be much disappointed if that happens  It's like a lame cliche twist. I'd rather all three countries stay on their own terms. There's a lot of extras to come into the equation yet and I believe Akiyama is giving them less importance yet than he should (I've not read beyond 111 mind you).

The explanation of Leronira turned out pretty much as imagined, no surprises there. What I AM surprised is at the fact that Yokoya hasn't initiated any liaison, or that Harimoto hasn't expanded yet or that most chairs appear to be hidden a little too well and Akiyama isn't concerned yet. There seems to be either some kind of buffering by players or collecting by extras for money going on. The chairs shouldn't be THAT outtasight however well they're placed...

Lets see, I believe we're in for an aggressive Harimoto chapter and desperate Yokoya chapter soon. Akiyama better make good f the boxer dude meantime. Although, personally I think he'll end up joining Yokoya, judging from his temperament.


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 25, 2010)

The villains will turn on one another, mark my words...


----------



## Garfield (Apr 25, 2010)

Lightysnake said:


> The villains will turn on one another, mark my words...


Unlikely. Yokoya's primary goal is Nao/Akiyama and Harimoto seems too wise to prattle about one on one's which are just too advantageous for the third party


----------



## Starburst~ (Apr 26, 2010)

Just read 12o. Akiyama is that dude!


----------



## Starburst~ (May 2, 2010)

Akiyama > yokoya >> harimoto

Current standings?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2010)

lol, for a second there I thought there's a new chap out cuz of activity


----------



## Ladd (May 2, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> lol, for a second there I thought there's a new chap out cuz of activity



Same...


----------



## Darth (May 2, 2010)

lulz, so did I. 

We need to get some conversation going in here.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2010)

he just pwned us in Liar Game


----------



## Garfield (May 2, 2010)

Darth said:


> lulz, so did I.
> 
> We need to get some conversation going in here.


Well, i post some hypothesis and conjectures in a long post but no one seems to talk about those, only small random musings of x>y>z or pairing wars  I tried, people should participate. Come on! It's a strategy game manga! STRATEGIZE!


----------



## Starburst~ (May 2, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> lol, for a second there I thought there's a new chap out cuz of activity



 I posted instead of editing my last post so we could get some activity going on.   



adee said:


> Come on! It's a strategy game manga! STRATEGIZE!



Predictions on the current game? What impact will nao have on harimotos lackey?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 2, 2010)

I feel ya

its all cool


----------



## Garfield (May 3, 2010)

> Predictions on the current game? What impact will nao have on harimotos lackey?


I really really hope either of these two scenarios come to being:
1. They are impervious to such soap opera'ish emotion
2. They fake it and take advantage of her gullibility only to discover that Akiyama has used their feeling of "winning" to make them less ... I forget the word... watchful? and take advantage.

Although the second scenario is nothing new, its still better than them falling prey to Nao.

I myself think that it would be great for Harimoto to somehow convince Nao with his skewed "philosophy" and make the game more challenging for Akiyama. That would be something I'd really like reading, for Akiyama to take center stage for once instead of just helping Nao along.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2010)

^ Nao pretends to be one of his ho's!!! altho srsly, Nao is too haxxed

I predict Akiyama declares he has fool proof plan


----------



## Zach (May 3, 2010)

This manga would be better if Nao wasn't such an idiot.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2010)

Nao can revive the dead


----------



## Zach (May 3, 2010)

Naogato             ?


----------



## Lightysnake (May 3, 2010)

Nao has improved a ton


----------



## Zach (May 3, 2010)

She still has a long way to go. Also kind of getting tired of Akiyama having a solution to everything and always saving the day. I'd just like to see him fail one time.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2010)

he did, game 3, Yokoya took all teh benjamins


----------



## Lightysnake (May 3, 2010)

Yep. That.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 3, 2010)

then Akiyama went emo in the back cuz he got trolled


----------



## spesh (May 4, 2010)

Nao > Itachi 
Nao spits on your petty sharingans.



perman07 said:


> Ok, here I completely disagree with you. Except for Yokoya, Nao and Akiyama, almost every character is a shade of gray character.
> 
> We see fodder characters display both loyalty and disloyalty, see the weaknesses of people preyed upon, The psychology is much deeper.
> 
> ...



You have a point with the fodders. I wasn't thinking of them when I posted because I don't think of most of them as characters  Just indistinguishable guys that exist to make shocked faces and be used as tools for the big guns (sorry fodders ).

I like Monster so far 



Michael Lucky said:


> then Akiyama went emo in the back cuz he got trolled


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2010)

you know its fucking true


----------



## spesh (May 4, 2010)

^ I know it 

Akiyama says:

*Spoiler*: __ 





wat


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2010)

yeah lmao


----------



## Starburst~ (May 4, 2010)

Came across this for anyone who hasn't seen it. 
 . Link is fine if there's any problems I'll remove it. It is what it is 



adee, I could definitely see Harimoto making a play to recruit nao. I think it was even hinted at in the beginning! Don't think it would work though, she's way to loyal to akiyama.

 I am hoping we see some clever strategy from Harimoto. So far Fukunaga's "akiyama and yokoya better watch out!" isn't really panning out. It's still early though so you never know.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2010)

oh, interesting, im also planning to watch that, but i'd rather the manga first


----------



## Heretic (May 4, 2010)

*excited for next chapter* -spazzes-


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 4, 2010)

*excited for next chapter* -kills self-


----------



## Garfield (May 13, 2010)

Well, on the bright side, they finally released Until Death Do Us Apart. At least _something_ good in the meantime. 

I checked out the mysoju real lie episodes and the acting seems fine, but pretty boring since it doesn't follow the manga exactly and ends too soon.


----------



## Starburst~ (May 13, 2010)

Zach said:


> I'm actually in the process of watching it. I'm on season 2 now. It's actually pretty good to me. It's funny how everyone overreacts so much especially Fukanaga.



 Haha yes fukanaga's out bursts are hilarious. Dude can go off for no reason.  I like the new rival girl for akiyama they introduced, she's everything yokoya should have been


----------



## Zach (May 13, 2010)

adee said:


> Well, on the bright side, they finally released Until Death Do Us Apart. At least _something_ good in the meantime.
> 
> I checked out the mysoju real lie episodes and the acting seems fine, but pretty boring since it doesn't follow the manga exactly and ends too soon.


To me it would be more boring if it followed the manga exactly at least this way you don't know exactly what is going to happen.


Starburst~ said:


> Haha yes fukanaga's out bursts are hilarious. Dude can go off for no reason.  I like the new rival girl for akiyama they introduced, she's everything yokoya should have been



I like how they call him mushroom She's interesting but I'm currently on the angels and demons game so haven't seen much of her yet. I like the actors they got for Akiyama and Nao. The girl who plays Nao is so cutepek Yokoya looks like Near from Death Note instead of Yokoya


----------



## Soulme (May 13, 2010)

this partial alliance is bound to end quickly

that's all i can think of right now


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 13, 2010)

waiting for the chap to bridge everything


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 13, 2010)

Yokoya x Robes is my OTP


----------



## Random Member (May 13, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> Yokoya x Robes is my OTP





10char


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 13, 2010)

I heard it here first


----------



## xingesealcmst (May 14, 2010)

any explanation for why the scans skipped a bunch of chapters to begin with? kind of a weird move.

but yea... this partial alliance is going to die soon.


----------



## Starburst~ (May 14, 2010)

Different scan groups?


----------



## Garfield (May 14, 2010)

xingesealcmst said:


> any explanation for why the scans skipped a bunch of chapters to begin with? kind of a weird move.
> 
> but yea... this partial alliance is going to die soon.


Yes, but I'm not sure whether "die" is the right word. I think Yokoya will be forced to sacrifice more of his ground and deepen the alliance at least on his end.

Waiting for 113 is a bitch...

Akiyama should have fuckken seen this coming...He needs more extras!



			
				Zach said:
			
		

> To me it would be more boring if it followed the manga exactly at least this way you don't know exactly what is going to happen.


Thing is, this kinda stuff most likely leads to more dramatization, less strategizing :/


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 14, 2010)

Liar Game FC


----------



## Lucius (May 16, 2010)

started this manga. didn't like the art style in the beginning but the crazy twists make up for it.

at first i thought it was a death note rip off but it has its own identity. i have to hold myself from flying trough it. can't stop once you start reading it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 16, 2010)

haha, I feel ya, it just grabs you like crazy

and hell no, this is so not death note, its much different, but you could say that fans from DN would find Liar Game really enjoyable

and im a big fan of DN but in all honestly LG characters will rip DN peeps to shreds in battle of wits


----------



## Zach (May 16, 2010)

LG does remind me of DN which is what pulled me into it because Death Note is my favorite series. There are things I love about both series To me Akiyama is kind of like L and Light mixed into one.


----------



## Starburst~ (May 17, 2010)

For anyone that didn't already know new chapters out. 



Michael Lucky said:


> and im a big fan of DN but in all honestly LG characters will rip DN peeps to shreds in battle of wits



 Really hard to say actually so, it's a tie they all win! If put into the game Light would definitely go far he's almost a combination of akiyama and naos strengths.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 17, 2010)

Starburst~ said:


> Really hard to say actually so, it's a tie they all win! If put into the game Light would definitely go far he's almost a combination of akiyama and naos strengths.



Light would shit himself, Light may be quite creative with his approach and somewhat very eager, but his actions and thoughts are easily influenced by his emotions. Compared to Akiyama, Light is just too impulsive and Aki preys on such human weakness.

I can honestly say that and Light is actually one of fave anime characters


----------



## Zach (May 17, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> Light would shit himself, Light may be quite creative with his approach and somewhat very eager, but his actions and thoughts are easily influenced by his emotions. Compared to Akiyama, Light is just too impulsive and Aki preys on such human weakness.



So true which is why it would take L and Light to beat Akiyama


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 17, 2010)

I wanna see L & Light vs Near & Mello vs Akiyama & Yokoya


----------



## Zach (May 17, 2010)

If only  Although Mello and Near would get crushed so might as well leave them out of it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 17, 2010)

hey, we never know, Near for one isnt so emotional and keeps his composure and Mello is very outreaching and dynamic, and the fact that they have good deductive skills, they have chance


----------



## Zach (May 17, 2010)

Near+Mello=L


----------



## Darth (May 17, 2010)

All this discussion made me think a new chapter was out.


----------



## Starburst~ (May 17, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> Light would shit himself, Light may be quite creative with his approach and somewhat very eager, but his actions and thoughts are easily influenced by his emotions. Compared to Akiyama, Light is just too impulsive and Aki preys on such human weakness.



  True but, that's what gives him his charisma. If we put light in the contraband game I could see him winning it "alone" where as akiyama would have probably lost had it not been for nao. If it's a one on one contest it could go either way but when you add random people in, light has the edge. imo 



Michael Lucky said:


> I wanna see L & Light vs big nose kid & zero vs Akiyama & Yokoya



 Edited a little. Near & Mello are basically L & Light lite


----------



## CreepingFeature (May 17, 2010)

Well, for those of you who are interested... the Chinese scans are up to chapter 131....


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 17, 2010)

Awesome 



Zach said:


> Near+Mello=L



hmm, I say

(Near + Mello) / 2 = L





Darth said:


> All this discussion made me think a new chapter was out.



ikr 

same 



Starburst~ said:


> True but, that's what gives him his charisma. If we put light in the contraband game I could see him winning it "alone" where as akiyama would have probably lost had it not been for nao. If it's a one on one contest it could go either way but when you add random people in, light has the edge. imo
> 
> 
> 
> Edited a little. Near & Mello are basically L & Light lite



Light knows how to trick people, Akiyama can read them and act on it, I think its a given that Akiyama already has more than enough knowledge when it comes to human dynamics and shitz

and what did Nao really do anyway? she only pushed Yokoya's buttons by showing a certain perspective regarding the outcome.

What happened was some plot frenzy that made Akiyama take the "official" win by their team's standard, but at the same time Yokoya won by taking the money; classic win the game but lost the war scenario which builds up to a bigger clash. Nao was instrumental in the scene which helped build her character, in fact they made it that Nao would be at the center of this event which would make it seem that she did some crazy stint that redirected the game to a whole new place, but in truth all she did was counseling and stepping on people's pride.

btw, this is from what I remember on the contest, there may be other things that took place that I failed to recall 

and thats an interesting perspective, L is somewhat passive similar to Near compared to Mello's aggresive nature which can be likened to Light

altho im leaning more to them being amplified parts of L


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 17, 2010)

damn 113


----------



## Darth (May 17, 2010)

What?

How are those chapters scanned, but not 113-124? 

11 chapters missing out of the blue.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 17, 2010)

114-127 are all scanned now actually, im just waiting for 113 to come out so I can read on


----------



## Darth (May 17, 2010)

I haven't read past 112. 

Where have the chapters been released?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 17, 2010)

mangafox, but im waiting for 113 before reading on 

112 coming out was a big relief actually, just one one more chap


----------



## Garfield (May 17, 2010)

> and what did Nao really do anyway? she only pushed Yokoya's buttons by showing a certain perspective regarding the outcome.


Density, innocence and perseverance can win over intelligence actually. How else do you think democracy runs along fine?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 17, 2010)

adee said:


> Density, innocence and perseverance can win over intelligence actually. How else do you think democracy runs along fine?



great qualities, but what did she do in game 3 really?

I think her really valuable effort was knowing Yokoya's nature and assuring that Yokoya stays, which is kinda PNJ anyway 

im not sure if she did more than that, Game 3 is like ages past


----------



## Lucius (May 17, 2010)

i'm late again to the discussion^^

i think both L and Light would have a hard time in the liar game.

while both would be able to keep up in the game if wits i think that L would fail at getting ppl on his side. he is socially clueless and a huge part of the game is convincing people of your ideals or manipulate them.

Light would do better but his weakness is as mentioned before his arrogance. it's very easy to absuse his pride.

together though i think they could beat Akiyama & Yokoya because of L's experience and Lights charisma.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 17, 2010)

Lucius said:


> i'm late again to the discussion^^
> 
> i think both L and Light would have a hard time in the liar game.
> 
> ...



yeah, L is one person who would do really well in Liar Game, given the scenario that he's with Light.

I mean his experience and him being such an anomaly is sure gonna do some damage

damn, all these discussions, makes me wanna see Death Note & Liar Game characters rumble sooo bad


----------



## Soulme (May 17, 2010)

well i got bored...and skipped chapter 113. and to tell you the truth....i don't think i missed much

this game is so intense, that i have to say this is the best game so far. i won't spoil it for you, but it's that good

Liar game just skyrocketed to number 3 on my all-time favourite manga list


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 17, 2010)

hehe, very nice, whats the top 2?


----------



## Soulme (May 17, 2010)

well first is fullmetal alchemist and second is naruto (i know many people don't rank naruto that high but i like it). 

too bad that there aren't a ot more manga as this one. the only things that i have read that have mind games are: gamble fish, gambling emperor zero(or something like that) and death note (not quite there but it's pretty good)...

i just wish i could find more mangas like this


----------



## M?gas Strategos (May 17, 2010)

113, and then like 14 chapters in a row to read.


----------



## Soulme (May 17, 2010)

M?gas Strategos said:


> 113, and then like 14 chapters in a row to read.



yeah reading 14 chapters in a row of liar game....is really good....i'm surprized this manga isn't more popular


----------



## xingesealcmst (May 17, 2010)

yea it doesn't look like 113 actually has much... oh well. at most, it looks like it explains the change in strategy that led to the change in voting.  but really, it picks up after that.

i agree this game is definitely one of the better ones. it's a simple concept, but they add a twist to it that just makes it amazing.

DN + LG characters meeting would make a great plot haha


----------



## Garfield (May 17, 2010)

Just as long as they stay off the supernatural, it's all good.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 18, 2010)

Wow damn mass chapter release.


----------



## Lucius (May 18, 2010)

adee said:


> Just as long as they stay off the supernatural, it's all good.



definitely this. even tho it sometimes seems the characters can look into the furure^^

i almost quit it when Yokoya said he can read mind. so happy they stay away from it.


----------



## Riar (May 18, 2010)

I just read up to 128.

Awesome. Just straight up awesome. Everything seems so clear and obvious now in hindsight but I some of those strategies really had me guessing while I was reading.

Makes me wish I was as smart as these characters....


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 18, 2010)

AWESOME

gonna read soon


----------



## Garfield (May 18, 2010)

AWESOME I"M SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW I REPPED ALL THE PEOPLE ON THIS PAGE



MASS MANGA READING


I HAVEN"T DONE THAT SINCE 2007

AND THAT TOO FOR LIAR GAME

AWESOME!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 18, 2010)

same, I repped every person on this page before this post


----------



## Eldrummer (May 18, 2010)

I've waited for so long for this massive release. I'm done with the reding now and eager for #129. This is the best round ever!


----------



## noobthemusical (May 18, 2010)

Hmm are we current with Japan yet?


----------



## spesh (May 18, 2010)

Yes! Finally!

I've read up to 120, this round is getting better and better 
Looking forward to reading the rest tomorrow.

I wonder how long this manga is going to go for...


----------



## Starburst~ (May 18, 2010)

Christ just saw the page, I can't believe some of you waited for 113 before reading ahead. Duke nukem's Balls of steel right thar! I am so weak


----------



## perman07 (May 18, 2010)

adee said:


> AWESOME I"M SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW I REPPED ALL THE PEOPLE ON THIS PAGE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm on this page

Awesome chapters btw! The strategy of Akiyama of just leaving was fucking brilliant, this manga is so awesome.


----------



## very bored (May 18, 2010)

Since we've caught up to japan, does that mean we will be getting chapters released more often (every week )?


----------



## Zach (May 18, 2010)

Finally 113 is released so I was able to read through 128 

Akiyama never ceases to amaze me


----------



## Garfield (May 18, 2010)

Only a couple things off predictions, but that just makes it better!

Hm, I think Yokoya had no other option but to make the preemptive strike, if he hadn't, he'd have been crushed hard after this round. Harimoto knows that, so he might already have planned for this to happen. As for Akiyama, there is no doubt that he will try and do anything possible to take away one more from Harimoto's group right now. Yokoya, he could try and take on because of Yokoya's smaller group and him having the extras on his side, but Harimoto and his gang of four is already too much match for him to try and take on. Plus he knows more about Yokoya than about Harimoto. 

He may be counting on a seed of doubt that Nao planted during her night time tete e tete  with that thick chick from Harimoto camp. 

Something that's nagging at me is that it's starting to feel as if Yokoya and Akiyama are actually in cahoots and trying to take on the Liar Game corp. by making them believe that they are actually opponents while always staying in the game together. I know it doesn't explain anything, but it doesn't contradict much either...

Anyways, I predict some interaction between Yokoya and Akiyama in near future, both ways.


----------



## spesh (May 19, 2010)

I just finished catching up, it was great 

Who the hell is this mangaka? How does he come up with this stuff?


----------



## Evil Angel (May 19, 2010)

OMG Its a Liar Game Christmas 

I want to know what Yokoya  is up to 


Akiyama still the most sexiest manga character ever


----------



## Garfield (May 19, 2010)

Great, now if only we had more analytical posts, been waiting for those too


----------



## Lucius (May 19, 2010)

more people will catch up soon. its 16 chapters after all 

just some randon thoughts.

Yokoya always creeps the shit out of me with his looks and believes but at the same time he is probably the most fascinating character in the manga right now. he clearly has the disadvantage in team strenght but the advantage in information.

I'm surprised Yokoya didn't bribe Jumps when he found out he was working for Akiyam and secure the support of the Gaya. maybe he is waiting for a better chance.

and why aren't the gaya returning? the game is nearing its climax and they still didn't get any winner medals yet. i'm pretty sure they will be a key element in the next few chapters.

the only one with most of his winner medals left though is Harimoto.



adee said:


> He may be counting on a seed of doubt that Nao planted during her night time tete e tete  with that thick chick from Harimoto camp.


no matter how you look at it. Akiyam's team is the weakest right now. i do think this will play a big part in his winning strategy, too.


----------



## yo586 (May 19, 2010)

I only am on chapter 122, but I cannot fathom why at this point no one has used any of the Gaya to tail slower members of other groups and determine chair numbers/locations.  For example, I'm sure Akiyama could have found someone who could easily keep up with the old dude and/or his ladies and watch w/o him noticing.  I was sure this would be a dominant strategy but it hasn't even been alluded to yet.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 19, 2010)

awesome arc, I want more pl0x


----------



## Dream Brother (May 19, 2010)

I loved this page:



His reaction (and the reactions to his reaction) were great, haha.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 19, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I loved this page:
> 
> 
> 
> His reaction (and the reactions to his reaction) were great, haha.





reminds me of something

this theory about how Nao uses her breasts to locate chairs, it grows when there are more chairs or when its near

and I think Kaitani pointed to that again with this



how many chairs? 

just 2 now?


----------



## Starburst~ (May 19, 2010)

Interesting for them to stress that yokoya has a plan. Hmm I wonder if we'll be seeing a brief alliance between Yokoya and Akiyama pretty soon.   

 Harimoto still has coins to spare so I see him making a gaya play, which would in turn force Yokoya and Akiyama to cooperate. 



yo586 said:


> I only am on chapter 122, but I cannot fathom why at this point no one has used any of the Gaya to tail slower members of other groups and determine chair numbers/locations.  For example, I'm sure Akiyama could have found someone who could easily keep up with the old dude and/or his ladies and watch w/o him noticing.  I was sure this would be a dominant strategy but it hasn't even been alluded to yet.



 They did brush on it a little. Yokoya instructed his team to be very careful of people trailing them to find chair locations. We can only assume Harimoto being on par with the others also mentioned this to his team.

 Akiyama is great no doubt about that, but the more I read the more I'm impressed with Yokoya.


----------



## Ladd (May 19, 2010)

Liar Game fest.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 19, 2010)

I WANT MORE 

but thank you awesome translators


----------



## Ximm (May 19, 2010)

Kyaa.    So many new chapters to read.


----------



## Brian (May 20, 2010)

Starburst~ said:


> Interesting for them to stress that yokoya has a plan. Hmm I wonder if we'll be seeing a brief alliance between Yokoya and Akiyama pretty soon.
> 
> Harimoto still has coins to spare so I see him making a gaya play, which would in turn force Yokoya and Akiyama to cooperate.
> 
> ...



At first, before the game began I thought they would allied with each other but the more I read into this the more I think that's not going to happen anytime soon. If anything Nao and Akiyama would be more sympathetic with Harimoto's side, based on his beliefs, both Nao and Harimoto view Yokoya as a 'demon' not to be trusted. 

But that's not to say that Akiyama will actually side with Harimoto since Harimoto has more people. I just think it will remain a three way battle to the end.

Same here Yokoya impressed a lot, more so than Harimoto and Akiyama, although I have to admit that part where Akiyama was revealed to be in control of the gayas reminded me while I liked Akiyama from the start. But Yokoya's quick thinking and forming a plan still seems unrivaled.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 20, 2010)

AWESOME, thanks !!!!


----------



## Darth (May 20, 2010)

129 was interesting...

Also, I'm sooo glad Baldy got the short end of the stick. He was useless anyway. And his betrayal actually helped Akiyama's group.

It's a shame Akagi had to become Gaya though.


----------



## Litho (May 20, 2010)

Damn I need to cath up with this manga


----------



## Lucius (May 20, 2010)

Even tho there is a lot of text and explanation the chapters still seem too short. You are just sucked in by the plot. Again can't wait for the next chapter.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 20, 2010)

I predict final battle is with all the LG Officers, thats why they scouting them playas 



Darth said:


> 129 was interesting...
> 
> Also, I'm sooo glad Baldy got the short end of the stick. He was useless anyway. And his betrayal actually helped Akiyama's group.
> 
> It's a shame Akagi had to become Gaya though.



thats actually interesting tho, the way Akiyama laid the trap for baldy

this is a person who is a part of their team, for him to see it at that light would either mean

*a*. he never did see baldy as an official group member

or

*b*. he's been thinking this and the opportunity happens to arrive

I say its most likely B

Akiyama maybe somewhat very cunning, but he leaves space for the "sense of a team"

but despite that, he is able to see this particular person as a means to gain what little advantage they can avail.

this must be some position he's in, having a sense of a team and being pitted in a situation where all their welfare is in dire situation and can only depend on each other can put a person in a state where most of ideas being able to effectively make use of another from your team would be jarred out.

but I think him acting like a lil bitch made it easier

or there's actually more to it like stuff I would love to discuss via voice but am too lazy to type kinda stuff 

which is much more interesting imo, I like him more now 

plus, Akiyama, with Nao, plans to save everyone anyway 



Also Akagi is really nice, he's really growing on me, i've liked his character since day 1 actually, also reminds me of certain people 



TehVenom said:


> Damn I need to cath up with this manga



YOU HAVE TOO!!!

OMG Its like soooo Epic


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 20, 2010)

Lucius said:


> Even tho there is a lot of text and explanation the chapters still seem too short. You are just sucked in by the plot. Again can't wait for the next chapter.



ikr? the epicness actually broke our senses


----------



## Lucius (May 20, 2010)

wtf is this years christmas in may?
chapter 130 is out on mangafox: Chapter 90 RAW MU


----------



## spesh (May 20, 2010)

historical analogy ftw


----------



## Soulme (May 20, 2010)

harimoto....is just in a tough spot now.

i am thinking of him joining akiyama.....don't know why.....just a hunch


----------



## perman07 (May 20, 2010)

Soulme said:


> harimoto....is just in a tough spot now.
> 
> i am thinking of him joining akiyama.....don't know why.....just a hunch


Well, we still don't know whether Harimoto is just a hustler or if he honestly believes in that demon shit his followers spout himself. If it's the former, I foresee him joining Yokoya, if he is guided by certain moral principles however, then he might not be willing to compromise with Yokoya.


----------



## Lucius (May 20, 2010)

Some more thoughts:

At first you would think Harimoto is in a tough spot but the more I think about it, it seems like Yokoya is missing something important.

Why would Harimoto want to use 11 of his medals if he could use 10 winner medals to secure himself the support of most of the Gaya? He would give up a huge advantage. Also he has no reason at all to trust a guy, who has just betrayed and came to him with such a shallow excuse, says?

Now the hole in Yokoya's plan. We know Harimoto still has 3 chairs. How can Yokoya be sure Harimoto won't just let Short Haired Girl (SHG) win the game? We don't know how many medals she still has. In fact it's likely she still has all 23 of her medals and just the trash medals of the other 3 members were given to the Gaya so far.

It was explained in that chapter that the 3 girls worship the leader as some kind of god and just want him to get the last chair. This expenation is flawed too imo. 

The girls _know_ Harimoto is just a human like themself (if you remember the conversation with Nao). Besids Harimoto did let SHG win the very first practise game and acted as a henchman for her. That shows he doesen't need to win every game. Imo it's not sure at all Harimoto wants (or has) to be the one to win the game to be a role-model to his followers. On top Harimoto doesen't need to worry about SHG betraying him. It was planned that SHG stayed so long in the game. She is, as we know, his most loyal believer in the game (1K Yeas old yadda yadda from convo with Nao).

That beeing said if Yokoya proceds with this strategy it is more then likely he will be betrayed and won't get any winner medals at all.

There probably is another stage in Yokoya's play and we souldn't forget Akiyama who's gonna predict all that^^


----------



## perman07 (May 20, 2010)

Lucius said:


> Some more thoughts:
> 
> At first you would think Harimoto is in a tough spot but the more I think about it, it seems like Yokoya is missing something important.
> 
> Why would Harimoto want to use 11 of his medals if he could use 10 winner medals to secure himself the support of most of the Gaya? He would give up a huge advantage. Also he has no reason at all to trust a guy, who has just betrayed and came to him with such a shallow excuse, says?


Well, basically because he doesn't know how many winner medals Yokoya and Akiyama has, going to the Gaia now will cause a bidding war involving winning medals, and if Yokoya stays true to his word, they will cooperate with Akiyama, meaning his opposition would need to buy fewer votes, making their victory secure.


> Now the hole in Yokoya's plan. We know Harimoto still has 3 chairs. How can Yokoya be sure Harimoto won't just let Short Haired Girl (SHG) win the game? We don't know how many medals she still has. In fact it's likely she still has all 23 of her medals and just the trash medals of the other 3 members were given to the Gaya so far.


Given how everyone has talked about trash medals, I think it can be inferred that all 3 sides have picked up info on which players have payed Gaia for votes. Yokoya, Akiyama and Harimoto have not been among the regulars who attempt to buy votes (and the regulars get spotted by those who tail). 

The most important implication of all sides having info on trash medals is the fact that Yokoya would never overlook such a basic tactic like switching winners. It is the most obvious counter-tactic when exchanged medals are involved.


----------



## Lucius (May 20, 2010)

Well he does have a good guess if he takes the offer. He'll know Yokoya is down 11 and he knows Yokoya's members already used most of their trash medals. So he'd have 23 with SHG while the max Yokoya has is 12. He knows if they team up Akiyama's group will basicly be a non factor so he doesn't need to care about their medals (only needs to kick out 1 of Akiyama's chairs and Gaya are not allowed to vote)

I think as it looks right now it's still more profitable for Harimoto to join Yokoya if SHG still has all her medals. Once they killed Akiyama he can betray Yokoya and be sure he has most of the winner medals to bribe Gaya.

Yokoya also made a mistake by saying that he'd rather crush Akiyama first. If Harimoto counts 1 and 1 together he can imagine Akiyama doesen't like Yokoya either. That can come in handy.

But as you said, Yokoya wouldn't oversee something that simple. And Akiyama hasn't shown his cards yet either. I still have some crazy predictions of what those 2 might be thinking but that would be even more speculation.

Man this manga is realy exciting. I want to know what i oversaw. There probably is still a ton. It's realy surprising this manga barely lost any of its quality and is constantly at a high lvl since game 1.


----------



## Starburst~ (May 20, 2010)

Great couple of chapters, I think the one thing both Harimoto and Yokoya are overlooking is Nao. I get the impression she's slowly chipping away at big girls armor.

 Really grade A manga here! As mentioned by the other poster the chapters seem so short. 



Brian said:


> Same here Yokoya impressed a lot, more so than Harimoto and Akiyama, although I have to admit that part where Akiyama was revealed to be in control of the gayas reminded me while I liked Akiyama from the start. But Yokoya's quick thinking and forming a plan still seems unrivaled.



 Exactly, he was brilliant last chapter. It's like watching a grand master meticulously take apart an opponent. Every word in his conversation with Harimoto carefully constructed. 

 It's refreshing to see that Akiyama could lose this one! He probably won't but you have to admit this is a bad situation for him.



Lucius said:


> I think as it looks right now it's still more profitable for Harimoto to join Yokoya if SHG still has all her medals. Once they killed Akiyama he can betray Yokoya and be sure he has most of the winner medals to bribe Gaya.
> 
> Yokoya also made a mistake by saying that he'd rather crush Akiyama first. If Harimoto counts 1 and 1 together he can imagine Akiyama doesen't like Yokoya either. That can come in handy.



 Nice post 

 First off if things go according to your scenario and after Akiyama is finished Harimoto betrays Yokoya. Wouldn't Yokoya just team up with Akiyama, I could see Nao persuading the two that a partnership is the only way to win.

 Secondly good point. Only time will tell if it was a mistake or not. Yokoya was trying to get the point across that Akiyama is a problem.


----------



## Ladd (May 20, 2010)

Well just caught up to 130 in one sitting.

Damn, this is good. This round has definitely become my favourite. I thought it would be pretty impossible to top Round 3, but the three sides + Gaya dynamic makes it just that little bit more intriguing. Massive kudos to the author for coming up with all these ideas.

Once again, Akiyama and Yokoya never fail to amaze, and Harimoto's pulled off some impressive moves as well. I feel that he still has a grand manoeuvre up his sleeve though. You can really see Nao's progression in this last batch of chapters, too. I'd have to agree with Fukunaga in that she's improved dramatically since the beginning of the manga.

Also, for those of you interested in the mechanics and theory behind the manga, I found the following article to be a very good read:


----------



## Dream Brother (May 20, 2010)

I kinda wish Fukunaga was a woman (well, biologically, I mean) mainly because there are SO few good female characters in anime/manga, and I reckon that the character makes a more interesting girl than guy. (Just because his/her temperament is so atypical of what you expect of most females.) It would also open up an interesting emotional dynamic with Akiyama, as we've already had it implied/indicated that Fukunaga is interested in him. 

Cool site, by the way.


----------



## Garfield (May 21, 2010)

Great posts Lucius, Perman07 and Starburst!





Brian said:


> At first, before the game began I thought they would allied with each other but the more I read into this the more I think that's not going to happen anytime soon. If anything Nao and Akiyama would be more sympathetic with Harimoto's side, based on his beliefs, both Nao and Harimoto view Yokoya as a 'demon' not to be trusted.
> .


It's not that Harimoto thinks yokoya is a devil, he wants his followers to think that. It's not that Nao thinks Yokoya's quite a devil either.

I think that at this point it is basically a tradeoff for Samue:

Ally with Yokoya, subjugate to him thus, win the game and keep 9 medals
OR
Ally with Akiyama, initiate the deal and on his terms so as to feel like the leader, win AND keep his 20 medals.

I rather think he will go for the latter. Even if it means exposing his ladies to Nao and her exuberance. They don't seem to be much influenced by Nao in any case.


----------



## Punpun (May 21, 2010)

adee said:


> I rather think he will go for the latter. Even if it means exposing his ladies to Nao and her exuberance. They don't seem to be much influenced by Nao in any case.



Not influenced *yet*.

A good game this far, for once Nao isn't completely useless.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 21, 2010)

I seen a bit of spoiler for 131 and quickly looked away, I hope I didnt spoil myself too much


----------



## Garfield (May 21, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Not influenced *yet*.
> 
> A good game this far, for once Nao isn't completely useless.


Yes, definitely, but I was only expressing his point of view. For sure, the deal with Akiyama will not come with such a high value, and Akiyama will trick him into making it and then losing out on his chair in the election later by his extras power, but he does not know about the deal, yet. Well at least as long as his woman who just got ousted doesn't go and mingle with the other extras I mean. AND as long as baldy doesn't skip ship to Harimoto.


----------



## Garfield (May 21, 2010)

Harimoto did indeed cooperate with Akiyama then, just not to the extent I expected, but well, and now we shall see the demise of Yokoya from the game


----------



## Punpun (May 21, 2010)

Harimoto sealed his loss. 

He should have tried to first ally himself with yokoya then betrays him.

But, is that me or Akiyama is "winning" with much more ease than in the smuggler game (yokoya)


----------



## Soulme (May 21, 2010)

this was the best week in Liar game history. 

so many chapters, so much win......

i will rep everyone on this page....just for me being happy about this manga


----------



## very bored (May 21, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Harimoto sealed his loss.
> 
> He should have tried to first ally himself with yokoya then betrays him.
> 
> But, is that me or Akiyama is "winning" with much more ease than in the smuggler game (yokoya)


At what point should Harimoto have betrayed Yokoya?  Waiting too long could be a disaster.

The opponents in this game both seem to be more focused on attacking each other than attacking Akiyama, so I would expect to see that difference.


----------



## Garfield (May 21, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Harimoto sealed his loss.
> 
> He should have tried to first ally himself with yokoya then betrays him.
> 
> But, is that me or Akiyama is "winning" with much more ease than in the smuggler game (yokoya)


Akiyama is in a really really bad place right now. It's just that he won the minor scuffle with Yokoya, but really that was all Yokoya's doing and Akiyama just followed the bare minimum required of him. He should have used his extras more wisely earlier to not be in this predicament right now. Harimoto is pretty much set on top at the moment unless Akiyama pulls some last minute genius like we know he obviously will (coz he's the hero). Well, actually he will have used Nao like a puppet lol.


----------



## XxShadowxX (May 21, 2010)

adee said:


> Akiyama is in a really really bad place right now. It's just that he won the minor scuffle with Yokoya, but really that was all Yokoya's doing and Akiyama just followed the bare minimum required of him. He should have used his extras more wisely earlier to not be in this predicament right now. Harimoto is pretty much set on top at the moment unless Akiyama pulls some last minute genius like we know he obviously will (coz he's the hero). Well, actually he will have used Nao like a puppet lol.



I disagree, this seems entirely planned out. I think Akiyama was waiting for the breach in their alliance before he pulled the Gaya card, most particularly because if they'd had the Gaya on their side, Yokoya and Harimoto would have DEFINITELY allied against him. Furthermore, the discrepancy in votes was also almost definitely a plan of Akiyama's, I suspect one of them cast a vote for Shortbob to confuse Yokoya and make him distrust his members.

Now that's he's got Yokoya in a pinch, with a distrust in his team members, he'll be against the ropes, as it were, at which point Akiyama will call in his Gaya card and this game will be set in stone. Once it's down to a 1 v 1, the Gaya make the match. Of course, we all already know that Nao is going to help Harimoto's team and try to earn a "fair" victory of cooperation.


----------



## Lucius (May 21, 2010)

^I think that was the best possible outcome for Akiyama, too. He was about to get kicked out of the game but managed to recover pretty good. And it did seem to go all according to plan.

Hehe all my theory from last chapter were blowen to dust. But thats what I enjoy in this series so much.

Man was that the first time Yokoya loost his cool like that? He looked really angry. It was 2 blows on him back to back.


----------



## poetic justice (May 21, 2010)

Lots of chapters made me happy too.


----------



## Starburst~ (May 21, 2010)

Great chapter, it had another mouse squishing . Yokoya isn't out of the game but you have to imagine he's starting to feel the pressure. Wonder who voted the other way this election.


----------



## Lucius (May 21, 2010)

^Ahh damn forgott the scene from your sig. That was the first time when he freaked out^^


----------



## xingesealcmst (May 21, 2010)

Starburst~ said:


> Great chapter, it had another mouse squishing . Yokoya isn't out of the game but you have to imagine he's starting to feel the pressure. Wonder who voted the other way this election.



id be willing to bet on akiyama voting the other way. first off, he's the one who usually does gutsy things that work in nao's favor.  second, it's too easy to take advantage of yokoya.

the key is the deadlock. because the deciding faction this voting round was yokoya's, they'd trump up the importance of their own votes and think that they're the only ones that would dare change votes.  basically, they've incorrectly written off the other alliances as "obviously voting for themselves" and that's their downfall.

of course, this could be wrong entirely.  but if it's akiyama, id guess the reasoning is related to that.


----------



## Starburst~ (May 21, 2010)

Lucius said:


> ^Ahh damn forgott the scene from your sig. That was the first time when he freaked out^^



Yes, one of greatest panels ever.



xingesealcmst said:


> id be willing to bet on akiyama voting the other way. first off, he's the one who usually does gutsy things that work in nao's favor.  second, it's too easy to take advantage of yokoya.
> 
> the key is the deadlock. because the deciding faction this voting round was yokoya's, they'd trump up the importance of their own votes and think that they're the only ones that would dare change votes.  basically, they've incorrectly written off the other alliances as "obviously voting for themselves" and that's their downfall.
> 
> of course, this could be wrong entirely.  but if it's akiyama, id guess the reasoning is related to that.



 Good point, I don't really see this one benefiting Nao all that much. If it is Akiyama it's more of a psychological attack. From the chapter we see Yokoya immediately think it's some one from his own group. There's dissension now in his group. Very impressive move if it's someone out side of Yokoyas team.


----------



## Garfield (May 22, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that it's baldy that voted the other way. He's already been approached by Harimoto in all certainty because of course, he can offer baldy better odds of winning AND more coins. seeing as he has 20 at the moment and can give 6 to baldy for yokoya's 5. Plus he has numbers which will mean that with the inclusion of Baldy, there is no way they can be stopped from winning leader election (at least that is what he thinks since he isn't sure whether the extras are in league with Akiyama or not). 

As for why Akiyama had Nao say the number of Yokoya's chair, I'm uncertain about this but I'm thinking that it's because he wants to crush yokoya while he's overconfident, because right now he was the weakest, most exposed. Which is why I'd said earlier too that he would definitely try and make pact with Akiyama, which he did. Although unwisely, he did so after his brawl with Harimoto. The deal should have taken place between him and Akiyama, not baldy and Nao, that was just pathetic decision on Yokoya's part. 

Akiyama figures that with Yokoya down, he might supplicate to him better or on the other hand, might get out while he can with some coins in his pocket and let Akiyama win the game.

Barring that, there is obviously the scenario where Akiyama had someone or himself in his team vote for Harimoto so as to make Yokoya's group fall apart because they don't know who did it. But if that were true, that would mean that Akiyama is actually the one pulling the strings whereas the commentator clearly says Harimoto was the one pulling the strings.


----------



## xingesealcmst (May 22, 2010)

hmmm... good point. but i mean, to be fair, there have been times that the commentators have been caught off guard. from their point of view, this move proves that harimoto didn't necessarily need yokoya's help in the endgame. 

but yea, now that i reread the chapter, i can imagine harimoto buying baldy off. i personally would still like it to be akiyama utterly taking advantage of yokoya's paranoia, but harimoto's wiles will suffice.

and yea, true, regardless of whether it was harimoto or akiyama influencing the vote, it doesn't benefit nao all that much. it just really shafts yokoya.  which is still cool with me.

and yea, your sig was an amazing moment. by the way, when'd he get the new rat to squeeze when threatening baldy?  i dont remember seeing him at the vaccine or current game with a new rat...


----------



## Garfield (May 22, 2010)

Definitely, commentator's word isn't true for sure, but the reason I'm giving more weight to this one is because it's coming from Leronira. If I remember right, Leronira was never wrong once in this game was he?


----------



## xingesealcmst (May 22, 2010)

oh huh. u know,i havent really thought of the commentators as individuals much. i just consider them a collective body. which is probably their intention haha, what with the masks.

i remember leronira from other games, but i forget how accurate he's been. could be. we shall see with 132!


----------



## Starburst~ (May 22, 2010)

xingesealcmst said:


> and yea, your sig was an amazing moment. by the way, when'd he get the new rat to squeeze when threatening baldy?  i dont remember seeing him at the vaccine or current game with a new rat...



 Honestly don't know, but that action is very fitting for him.



adee said:


> If I remember right, Leronira was never wrong once in this game was he?



 Only on his assumptions(iirc) but never when stating game facts.


----------



## Soulme (May 24, 2010)

new chapter
Dorohedoro


----------



## xingesealcmst (May 24, 2010)

im actually mildly surprised how harimoto accomplished this, but hats off to him (pun not intended haha).

this just gets better and better.


----------



## perman07 (May 24, 2010)

And we see Yokoya's mistake of letting Baldy the betrayer handling negotiations with Nao come back to haunt him in chapter 132... I don't get it, I'm not a genius, but even I know that the best approach here would have been for Yokoya to approach Akiyama personally. Perhaps it still wouldn't have worked, but it would have had a higher probability of working than negotiations with a guy with no power over the Yokoya team who in addition was a Judas to the Akiyama team.

Usually I don't think either Yokoya or Akiyama have done anything I've considered outright stupid, but this one might qualify.


----------



## chiveri (May 24, 2010)

wow chapter 132 was the first to dissapoint me. It seems besides Yokoya, Akyama and Harimoto are all dumb. Who would fall for such a trick like Ootsuka? Thats a liar game and he falls for the most obvious lie possible.


----------



## perman07 (May 24, 2010)

chiveri said:


> wow chapter 132 was the first to dissapoint me. It seems besides Yokoya, Akyama and Harimoto are all dumb. Who would fall for such a trick like Ootsuka? Thats a liar game and he falls for the most obvious lie possible.


True, but he got coins though, so it could actually be considered a rational move (game theory wise) for him to betray his team. I can't recall how Yokoya has distributed his coins though, but he certainly didn't lose anything by getting Harimoto coins even if he does have more Yokoya coins.


----------



## chiveri (May 24, 2010)

perman07 said:


> True, but he got coins though, so it could actually be considered a rational move (game theory wise) for him to betray his team. I can't recall how Yokoya has distributed his coins though, but he certainly didn't lose anything by getting Harimoto coins even if he does have more Yokoya coins.




Yeah youre right but he didnt betray Yokoya because of the coin in the first place. It was explained that Ootsuka did it because of the "heart". I would have just asked for 5 coins for my help, which probably any other rational person would have done.


----------



## Lucius (May 24, 2010)

Damn Harimoto giving out his medals like that makes it even less likely that he is planing to become the final winner. I believe SHG still has all her medals.

I also don't think Harimoto has Nao's "heart". I'm almost certain she talked to Akiyama before deciding on what chair to vote out and he made the final decision to support Harimoto's team - for now.

Not much happened this chapter but the explanation did bring in some light. Who had thought Harimoto already had one of Yokoya's people under controll. Though i'm disappointed at how Harimoto got the one guy to work for him, too. It fellt too easy and convenient.


----------



## Soulme (May 24, 2010)

i just thought of something really interesting.....i think the gaya alliance will win this game..and that is Aiyama's plan

STAY WITH ME ON THIS ONE

the chair numbers are random...cause it's the idea that counts

what if the designated winner is made to lose. i think that team yokoya or team harimoto will de left in the final(so just two people from the same team in the final). let's assume it's team yokoya with him and fatso as the final 2 people + 1 other person that has no chair to sit in and is eliminated. the round ends and yokoya is sits in chair 1 and fatso in chair 2. what if the gaya alliance now returns and decides on a leader that will eliminate  chair 2. now yokoya has no where to sit.....and fatso can only sit in chair 1. so yokoya's meddals are worthless....and fatso's TRASH medals....just became winner medals..... that way the gaya alliance just won...

i think this is really akiyama's plan....

there is no way for any team to bribe themselves out of this..... because of so many gaya....and so little medals


----------



## Lucius (May 24, 2010)

It's possible if Akiyama and the Gaya work together. But the problem is: you don't know on what chair Yokoya and what chair Fasto is sitting on. For it to work the final person with Yokoya's group needs to be a traitor and leak the chair number he just sat on to Akiyama. Otherwise it'd be a 50:50 guess. How i know Yokoya he is the only one who knows who is sitting on what chair.

Time is running out for Gaya. There is a good chance they are going to panic soon and Gaya allyance might actually break up. It's also likely that Yokoya is going to stick with Akiyama's group even tho he was just betrayed. Harimoto's group is just too strong at the moment. It'd be in both their interest if he lost some of his power and everyone is on even footage again.

That beeing said this Manga is unpredictable coz you don't have all the information^^


----------



## Soulme (May 24, 2010)

well the Gaya can just follow yokoya arround....they have NOTHING to lose....if Yokoya wins.....they lose....if yokoya loses....they win


----------



## chiveri (May 24, 2010)

Lucius said:


> It's possible if Akiyama and the Gaya work together. But the problem is: you don't know on what chair Yokoya and what chair Fasto is sitting on. For it to work the final person with Yokoya's group needs to be a traitor and leak the chair number he just sat on to Akiyama. Otherwise it'd be a 50:50 guess. How i know Yokoya he is the only one who knows who is sitting on what chair.




Well Harimoto also knows that. I actualy think that Nao well get the trust of shortbob and thats how they will win.


----------



## Starburst~ (May 24, 2010)

Characters in liar game are usually motivated by greed or fear, love isn't that big of a jump. 





Lucius said:


> I also don't think Harimoto has Nao's "heart". I'm almost certain she talked to Akiyama before deciding on what chair to vote out and he made the final decision to support Harimoto's team - for now.



 I agree with this, she more than likely consulted with Akiyama before doing anything.


----------



## Brian (May 24, 2010)

I've been waiting for a chapter that focuses on Harimoto's abilities, it seems he goes after the heart as opposed to Yokoya and Akiyama. I've never seen Yokoya this frustrated before, but I wouldn't be surprised if he actually makes a come back in the end, his back is against the wall so this could just make him a lot more dangerous.

Ootsuka is just  To be easily persuaded I thought he was the smartest out of all of Yokoya's minions, which isn't saying much but still, it's such an obvious lie.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 24, 2010)

very awesome chap, I like how Harimoto's been making his move under everyone's noses, total pwnage


----------



## spesh (May 25, 2010)

You might be the smartest man in the world, but you can never compete with the power of feminine wiles 


(any bleach readers amused at 'the heart'?)


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 25, 2010)

dont read Bleach that much 

and lol, awesome sig starburst


----------



## Zach (May 25, 2010)

Good chapters, glad to finally see Harimoto showing his true self. His strategy really is the best out of all 3 powers. I wonder what Akiyama will do to beat him.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 25, 2010)

yeah, in terms of penetration, Samue went the deepest 

now here comes the big fight, all these are now but parameters to the big game 

cant wait to see whats next


----------



## Brian (May 25, 2010)

spesh said:


> (any bleach readers amused at 'the heart'?)


----------



## spesh (May 25, 2010)

^ Harimoto has it, here in his hand...


----------



## chiveri (May 25, 2010)

Zach said:


> Good chapters, glad to finally see Harimoto showing his true self. His strategy really is the best out of all 3 powers. I wonder what Akiyama will do to beat him.



Not really. His strategy would never work in real life. Well maybe if he finds somebody as dumb as Ootsuka(how the fuck did he even get till this round) and as naive as Nao.


----------



## Eldrummer (May 25, 2010)

Well, Liar Game was almost among the top 3 MotM. That's what I counted:

- Bakuman: 17 votes
- Dorohedoro: 14 votes
- The Breaker: 13 votes
- Liar Game: 12 votes

Bakuman, Dorohedoro and The Breaker were nominated for the voting of MotM. Liar Game could be among these three. This manga never was MotM and deserves to be more known. 

Let's try to do it next month.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 25, 2010)

what? its done?????

gawd, we need more readers damn it


----------



## Zach (May 25, 2010)

chiveri said:


> Not really. His strategy would never work in real life. Well maybe if he finds somebody as dumb as Ootsuka(how the fuck did he even get till this round) and as naive as Nao.


No it could work if someone is really good enough to be able to do it. If you can manipulate the heart it's much more effective than the mind.


Eldrummer said:


> Well, Liar Game was almost among the top 3 MotM. That's what I counted:
> 
> - Bakuman: 17 votes
> - Dorohedoro: 14 votes
> ...



I didn't even vote


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 25, 2010)

chiveri said:


> Not really. His strategy would never work in real life. Well maybe if he finds somebody as dumb as Ootsuka(how the fuck did he even get till this round) and as naive as Nao.



No, it would have... you just have to compliment the how to's and how long's to the particular person(s). Basically the tactics to a subject

Such requires you to have had examined the person enough, to an extent, the person's character, belief, ethnicity, etc, etc... which then establishes parameters, and within those parameters, much can be done.

I should know, seen it done a bunch of times


----------



## Starburst~ (May 25, 2010)

^ LoL at the King vs buff Ronald



chiveri said:


> Not really. His strategy would never work in real life. Well maybe if he finds somebody as dumb as Ootsuka(how the fuck did he even get till this round) and as naive as Nao.



 Harimotos "heart" strategy would definitely work irl. LoL womenz can be ridiculously persuasive. 

 As for how Ootsuka got to this round? Probably just like nao, piggy backed on one of the better players in liar game.



Eldrummer said:


> Well, Liar Game was almost among the top 3 MotM. That's what I counted:



Ahh, I didn't even vote. Didn't think one vote would make a difference. Next time I will vote and try to get others to do the same.


----------



## Lucius (May 25, 2010)

I voted but also voted for The Breaker. Wanted to erase my vote for The Breaker coz the chapters are so irregular but was too late.. damn if only I knew it was so close.

Lets try get it next month. Hope the chapters keep coming like this


----------



## c3zz4rr (May 25, 2010)

if everybody would have voted for it, we would have surely won motm , so next month its a lock.
Btw does anyone know how many chapters till we catch with the raws or how many are available?


----------



## chiveri (May 25, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> No, it would have... you just have to compliment the how to's and how long's to the particular person(s). Basically the tactics to a subject
> 
> Such requires you to have had examined the person enough, to an extent, the person's character, belief, ethnicity, etc, etc... which then establishes parameters, and within those parameters, much can be done.
> 
> I should know, seen it done a bunch of times




This is the Liar game. People lie all the time, thats the point of the game. Youre right it would work in rl but not if it would be during such a competition. Ootsuka must have been in enough rounds to understand not to trust such bullshit.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 25, 2010)

chiveri said:


> This is the Liar game. People lie all the time, thats the point of the game. Youre right it would work in rl but not if it would be during such a competition. Ootsuka must have been in enough rounds to understand not to trust such bullshit.



good point, but the situation isnt as base as how you alluded to now, also, like I said, with proper observation, you can get some good ol' strategy to build on getting to people's heart

it dont have to be some lovey dovey thing, it can be in many ways, and it can deepen in many other ways as well

ideas open doors to more depth and dimension, provides perspectives which gives way to more ideas which opens more depth and dimension... 

bottom line, as long as someone has a heart, he/she can be prey 



which reminds me

GUYS

read Doubt

Link removed

its just I like how the main villain is and one of the members, they can join liar game so I posted it here 

also a good manga


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 25, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> if everybody would have voted for it, we would have surely won motm , so next month its a lock.
> Btw does anyone know how many chapters till we catch with the raws or how many are available?



I dunno, but yes, lets plan this, next month is a lock, everyone will vote for Liar Game


----------



## Mizura (May 25, 2010)

Well, there are 2 weaknesses to Liar game:
- The female protagonist
- The art

The art is mediocre and I could barely stand the female protagonist at first. The result is that many people are probably put off after reading a few chapters, which is my case. I really like the latest arc, and the female protagonist has improved a lot, but to be honest I Still haven't gotten arount to reading the first few chapters because I'm not looking forward to wincing every time the girl did something stupid. XD

Liar Game is awesome writing, really, but it'd be even better if the writer didn't go the "Let's make the heroine as bad as possible so that she'll only improve from then!  " route (which only works if the rest of the cast is charismatic enough to compensate at the beginning), and if he'd gotten someone else to draw the story. Oh well.


----------



## Soulme (May 26, 2010)

c3zz4rr said:


> if everybody would have voted for it, we would have surely won motm , so next month its a lock.
> Btw does anyone know how many chapters till we catch with the raws or how many are available?



Liar game was nominated for MotM aboout 3-4 months back.....and it lost.....but i forgot to what


----------



## Brian (May 26, 2010)

I nominated Liar Game for every month and I really wanted it to win this time around because were already in Game 4 there's a lot to talk about and a lot of characters introduced. Plus the release of the chapters have been quite frequent lately.

Let's try to nominate Liar Game and vote for it next month then.


----------



## perman07 (May 26, 2010)

Mizura said:


> Well, there are 2 weaknesses to Liar game:
> - The female protagonist
> - The art
> 
> ...


I actually thought Nao was one of the things that made me interested in this manga. It's so goddamn cliché the whole "protagonist inspires people around by virtue of who he/she is". Both Gantz and Liar Game features protagonists who are initially severely flawed, then improves. I think this is much more interesting than the usual protagonists who are charismatic people that convinces those around them, that archetype is present in so many manga.

However, variations of "initially flawed protagonist" are present in a lot of manga as well, but often it only has something to do with courage (examples, Kenichi, Ippo, Eyeshield 21, all which are variations of sports manga weirdly enough), not with their entire way of thinking like with Nao.


----------



## Zach (May 26, 2010)

Someone remind me to vote next time. I never go into this section outside of being subscribed to this thread and the vagabond thread.


Mizura said:


> Well, there are 2 weaknesses to Liar game:
> - The female protagonist
> - The art
> 
> ...


I know what you mean those are the only 2 things I don't like about the manga. At least Nao is getting better. At first I couldn't stand her but now I can live with her.


----------



## Ladd (May 26, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> which reminds me
> 
> GUYS
> 
> ...



I was actually recommended LG after reading Doubt.

It's alright, but 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the ending felt like a wtf asspull.


----------



## Punpun (May 26, 2010)

Uh ? 

Not so much. It was kinda predictable who was the "wolf". 

The It got Worse ending was kinda funny.


----------



## noobthemusical (May 26, 2010)

I knew that that one person who died was dead from the get go.

Stupid fake death in a way that was never explained to clearly.


----------



## Eldrummer (May 26, 2010)

I will try to remember you guys when the next indication comes. It happens kinda fast (72 hours)


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 26, 2010)

Ladd said:


> I was actually recommended LG after reading Doubt.
> 
> It's alright, but
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah, thats what I thought too 






Mandom said:


> Uh ?
> 
> Not so much. It was kinda predictable who was the "wolf".
> 
> The It got Worse ending was kinda funny.



yeah, to an extent, but I love the whole psycho mystery thing 



noobthemusical said:


> I knew that that one person who died was dead from the get go.
> 
> Stupid fake death in a way that was never explained to clearly.





no spoil pl0x 



Eldrummer said:


> I will try to remember you guys when the next indication comes. It happens kinda fast (72 hours)



thanks!!!!


----------



## Garfield (May 29, 2010)

The chapter was awesome! Harimoto buying out Ootsuka so early on certainly something I hadn't placed my bet on. Also, the women in his group dont seem to be as innocently stupid as I've thought them to be before. 
I'm happy that Leronira confirmed that it was Yokoya's worst move to negotiate via Baldy. Like I'd said, if Yokoya had gone up to Akiyama himself, the story would have been different.

Final note: I highly doubt Akiyama is unaware of Harimoto's doings. The uncanny silence on his part is quite indicative of the fact that he's trusting Harimoto to believe he actually has Nao in the bag so that he slips up and loses another chair. It's obvious that now the voting will still favor Akiyama and guess who loses chair then. But then, we've yet to see Harimoto's new card. I'm betting it's something along the lines of using the pretty blonde who was outcast to turn the other outcasts to his side. By now he'll probably be telling their "leader" about his situation of sure win where he has 3 chairs and the others 2.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 29, 2010)

THIS IS BULLSHIT

133 and 134 is out in japan but no RAWs

without RAWs then no matter how eager translators are, no one gets anything 

I hope some japanese dude helps us out soon


----------



## Soulme (May 29, 2010)

still i can't believe we've almost caught up with japan on chapters....

a few months ago we were like.....30 chapters behind

GO Liar Game GO


----------



## CreepingFeature (May 29, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> THIS IS BULLSHIT
> 
> 133 and 134 is out in japan but no RAWs
> 
> ...



Actually Chinese scans for 133 is out... Pretty boring chapter, but an awesome twist at the end, leading to a cliffhanger for 134.


----------



## Garfield (May 29, 2010)

Does anyone have any personal information on Kaitani?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 29, 2010)

Soulme said:


> still i can't believe we've almost caught up with japan on chapters....
> 
> a few months ago we were like.....30 chapters behind
> 
> GO Liar Game GO



lmao, yeah, real sweet 



CreepingFeature said:


> Actually Chinese scans for 133 is out... Pretty boring chapter, but an awesome twist at the end, leading to a cliffhanger for 134.



oh awesome 





adee said:


> Does anyone have any personal information on Kaitani?



well you can get info on his dog in roots of A 

also from what I seen there, he wears glasses


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 29, 2010)




----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 29, 2010)

Fukunaga pek

Only on chapter 92, but she's my favorite character.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 29, 2010)

awesome


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 29, 2010)

Must get Fukunaga set.


----------



## Zach (May 29, 2010)

I want an Akiyama and a Fukanaga set sometime 

So is 133 out yet?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 29, 2010)

Akagi x Fukunaga  

cuz he dont know she used to have a penis


----------



## Zach (May 29, 2010)

AkiyamaxFukanaga


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 29, 2010)

Harimoto x Nao pwns all


----------



## Zach (May 29, 2010)

YokoyaxHarimoto


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 29, 2010)

Harimoto x Bald Lawyer


----------



## spesh (May 30, 2010)

Yokoya x Squished Mice


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 30, 2010)

speshul pairing?


----------



## spesh (May 30, 2010)

how did you guess? 


(btw, I always forget to vote in motm, so next time if someone posts here with a reminder, I'll get right to votin!)


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 30, 2010)

(lol, next month, we all vote Liar Game as 1st place for motm )


----------



## Garfield (May 30, 2010)

It won't really work, Liar Game is really not (and thankfully so) a popular manga. It's ok, the one thread if kept active enough is alright


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 30, 2010)

but I promised Akiyama in my prayers last night to make it more popular as a reader


----------



## spesh (May 30, 2010)

It's a plan! I got Soul Eater in april so now it's time for Liar Game! It will be epic and we can have a whole thread discussing all the 'pairing evidence' in this manga and then we can have a PAIRING WAR!!!  OMG


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 30, 2010)

Harimoto x Nao: Experience and Innocence


----------



## spesh (May 30, 2010)

I predict Nao x Abe yuri fanfic!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 30, 2010)

good one, its a developing relationship 

I predict moreof Nao's chair detector breast


----------



## spesh (May 30, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> but I promised Akiyama in my prayers last night to make it more popular as a reader



Akiyama says:

*Spoiler*: __ 



MICHAEL, I WATCH YOU WHEN YOU SLEEP.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 30, 2010)

PRAISE THEE LEGENDARY SWINDLER


----------



## Lucius (May 30, 2010)

hey i'm all in. Liar Game for MotM next month !!


----------



## Zach (May 30, 2010)

AkiyamaxFukanaga: Swindler Love


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 30, 2010)

Lucius said:


> hey i'm all in. Liar Game for MotM next month !!



FUCK YES!!!



Zach said:


> AkiyamaxFukanaga: Swindler Love


----------



## villainess (May 30, 2010)

Liar Game how do I love thee? Let me count the ways.

No, not really, won't bore you with that. I've fallen a bit behind, so I'm in the middle of catching up, just starting the fourth round. I never knew musical chairs could be so interesting! And Fukunaga is back, I _really_ missed him in the previous game, and I _really_ hope this will not be the last I'll see of him. The extras should be given a chance to get back into the game once this round is over


----------



## Garfield (May 31, 2010)

villainess said:


> Liar Game how do I love thee? Let me count the ways.
> 
> No, not really, won't bore you with that. I've fallen a bit behind, so I'm in the middle of catching up, just starting the fourth round. I never knew musical chairs could be so interesting! And Fukunaga is back, I _really_ missed him in the previous game, and I _really_ hope this will not be the last I'll see of him. The extras should be given a chance to get back into the game once this round is over


It's the most boring game of all that have been played till now, but it says something that even that is by far more enjoyable than any other manga I've ever read.


----------



## villainess (May 31, 2010)

adee said:


> It's the most boring game of all that have been played till now, but it says something that even that is by far more enjoyable than any other manga I've ever read.


Boring, eh? So far, I'm enjoying it . Admittedly I'm only at chapter 114 so maybe the boring haven't had time to kick in yet. 
It's a very good manga indeed, so intriguing. I'm really impressed by the author. Especially in the third round, keeping track of all that money.


----------



## Ladd (May 31, 2010)

adee said:


> It's the most boring game of all that have been played till now, but it says something that even that is by far more enjoyable than any other manga I've ever read.



Most boring?

I'd say it's been my favourite round so far. Even tops round 3 for me.


----------



## perman07 (May 31, 2010)

Best games huh? Airport game, voting game and minority rule game were pretty cool. As for the latest game, it's kinda cool, but it's execution feels unrealistic. First of all, I don't buy that they would be able to hide the chairs, gaia would be able to track. Secondly, you wouldn't just buy votes from gaia, you would also buy trackers. Thirdly, they say physical faculties don't matter, but if people were honestly tracking, you couldn't just lose them because of some trees, the only sure way would be to outrun someone.

If they had somehow removed the physical nature of the game, I would find the way the game went slightly more realistic. But I don't believe endurance would be meaningless. A gaia who could track well would be worth winner medals, from the get-go he could find a 1 or more chairs of a team per round. Which would be worth it from seeing how much information is worth in the later rounds.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 31, 2010)

My favourite game was the smuggling one, by far. It was at that point the series finally had me completely. One hell of a round.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 31, 2010)

yeah, that one was intense


----------



## Zach (May 31, 2010)

The smuggling game would probably be my favorite too


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 31, 2010)

it smuggled everyone's hearts pek


----------



## Zach (May 31, 2010)

Liar Game Contraband Game, smuggling to a town near you


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 1, 2010)

like totally :WOW


----------



## spesh (Jun 2, 2010)

I really liked the second revival round (the one with russian roulette, poker etc). It was so over the top with the crazy card counting and stuff, but in an awesome way! And I remember Fukunaga being badass... I need to read the early stuff again!

(we should have a best round poll when we get motm :ho)


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2010)

I loved that round too. Fukanaga was awesome It was also good since Nao had shown a lot of improvement.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 2, 2010)

LIKE FUCKING TOTALLY!!!!


----------



## Zach (Jun 2, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> LIKE FUCKING TOTALLY!!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 2, 2010)

what?

































anyway im off to sleep


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 3, 2010)

Yokoya, he's in your base stealing your gaya


----------



## Soulme (Jun 3, 2010)

i think akiyama really is planning something. his lack of (clear) involvment in the last chapters says a lot. 

i still think my theory (from a few pages back) is pretty good


----------



## Punpun (Jun 3, 2010)

Actually Akiyama did ally with Yokoyoma (directly or not). 

Nao sure became great at changing people "heart"/mind.


----------



## Lucius (Jun 3, 2010)

The game is now approaching its most interesting part. Every group only has 2 chairs left. That means the group that looses the next chair will basically be out of the game - they could still sell their remaining chair and get some money though.

Nao also almost has that one woman. She is starting to have some serious boubt regarding Harimoto's methods. Gaya returning was not very surprising. All of them voting for Yokoya was, though. No way he could have bought all of them. That means either he managed to get through to Jumps (Gaya leader) or Akiyama ordered them to support Yokoya.

Anyone else noticed the one guy in Yoyoka's group voted for him again? Was it planned or did Harimoto loose his "heart" again?


----------



## Refused (Jun 3, 2010)

I reckon Akiyama had some involvement with Yokoya getting the votes.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 3, 2010)

YAY NEW CHaP


----------



## Zach (Jun 3, 2010)

Akiyama said:


> I reckon Akiyama had some involvement with Yokoya getting the votes.



Nice name

New chapter was awesome. Didn't see that coming, Yokoya, you sly dog you I wonder how he did it


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 3, 2010)

actually I been suspecting Akiyama to pull something at the end, like how he was one of the force behind the teams and stuff, its his kind of thing anyway


----------



## Zach (Jun 3, 2010)

He'll pull something off for sure.


----------



## Kei (Jun 3, 2010)

didn't know there was a forum for this, but i like this manga, kinda trippy but in a good way, im just starting off but it looks reallly really cool


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 3, 2010)

Zach said:


> He'll pull something off for sure.



that sounds so suggestive 



Keiichi Song said:


> didn't know there was a forum for this, but i like this manga, kinda trippy but in a good way, im just starting off but it looks reallly really cool



YES IT IS 

enjoy the epic ride


----------



## Zach (Jun 3, 2010)

Because it is If he doesn't then they lose and face a huge debt and the manga would end which isn't going to happen


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 3, 2010)

thats not so suggestive anymore


----------



## spesh (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree that Akiyama's behind this.
Forli is always clueless 
I feel sorry for Abe now 
Nao has Naruto-level powers of talk no jutsu.



Akiyama said:


> I reckon *I* had some involvement with Yokoya getting the votes.



IT'S AKIYAMA :WOW (fixed)
Michael, your prayers have been answered


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 4, 2010)

**


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 4, 2010)

spesh said:


> I agree that Akiyama's behind this.
> Forli is always clueless
> I feel sorry for Abe now
> Nao has Naruto-level powers of talk no jutsu.
> ...



Naruto wishes he speeches were at that level.


----------



## spesh (Jun 4, 2010)

^ If she ever converts Yokoya she'll officially be the god of talk no jutsu


----------



## Zach (Jun 4, 2010)

Naruto will try to sue her.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 4, 2010)

I wanna see Nao vs Naruto try to talk each other out of what their doing


----------



## Zach (Jun 4, 2010)

They'd probably get along.

Nao would solo Pain and Nagato.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 4, 2010)

altho Naruto's TNJ seems to be more stable, Nao kinda fluctuates but can strike very hard and fast when the time is right


----------



## Zach (Jun 4, 2010)

Nao's is like a blitzkrieg


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 5, 2010)

**


----------



## Lucius (Jun 5, 2010)

adee said:


> I'm starting to feel as if Leronira actually has a larger role to play in this manga yet. I think he may be some bigshot in this corporation.



I have that impression, too. He definitely is some bigshot even amongst the other main dealers and has the most insight.

What I always asked myself.. I understand why the more important guys like Leronira have masks. But why do guards and henchmen have masks too? Might it be the ppl who lost in previous games and have to work there to repay their dept?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 5, 2010)

Leronira is final villain


----------



## Garfield (Jun 5, 2010)

Lucius said:


> I have that impression, too. He definitely is some bigshot even amongst the other main dealers and has the most insight.
> 
> What I always asked myself.. I understand why the more important guys like Leronira have masks. But why do guards and henchmen have masks too? Might it be the ppl who lost in previous games and have to work there to repay their dept?


Well, obvious answer would be obfuscation, but I think there is a more simplistic answer to that. I think it's more like they want the corporation to be as anonymous as it can be. Do you think at the end we will see any bloodshed in this manga? I'm certainly apprehensive of something like it. Even though the games aren't exactly like Saw, it would be somewhat cool for an ending similar, would certainly make the manga more interesting and worth it's "seinen" title.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 5, 2010)

Crazy theory time all the people in roots of A have appeared as LGT members.


----------



## Lucius (Jun 5, 2010)

adee said:


> Well, obvious answer would be obfuscation, but I think there is a more simplistic answer to that. I think it's more like they want the corporation to be as anonymous as it can be.


That might be it. In the first game Leronira did say that it was supported by some big companies. They peobably just want to be discreet. We at least know of one face though. The lawyer guy who tricked Nao. He was never masked. 



adee said:


> Do you think at the end we will see any bloodshed in this manga? I'm certainly apprehensive of something like it. Even though the games aren't exactly like Saw, it would be somewhat cool for an ending similar, would certainly make the manga more interesting and worth it's "seinen" title.


I doubt that tbh. I think this is just one big human experiment to observe how human react in this unusual situation. A hobby for some rich people or maybe even a twisted recruitmt game for a leading position of a big company (my imagination is going wild^^). They keep ppl with fear in check and not with violence.

I can imagine one of the players snapping and running amok though.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 5, 2010)

Regarding the bloodshed, as long as there are mice in the hands of Yokoya bloodshed is sure to follow  All joking aside it's a tough call. They have rules against the use of violence in games. It would be kinda weird if they suddenly threw those out the window. 



Zach said:


> Nao would solo Pain and Nagato.



um No.




noobthemusical said:


> Crazy theory time all the people in roots of A have appeared as LGT members.



Haha that would be cool. Coincidentally Nao has a super high fate number!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 5, 2010)

you doubt Nao's TNJ 

also epic sig


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 6, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> you doubt Nao's TNJ
> 
> also epic sig



 I don't doubt Nao's tnj it's just that Naruto talked a demon to tears. A main villain into killing himself. Naruto is god tier when it comes to TNJ.

 Also, thank you. I was inspired to make the sig when I saw the comment about blood shed in the manga .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 6, 2010)

good point 

Naruto seems to be quite haxxed 

and lol, your welcome


----------



## Sen (Jun 7, 2010)

That Yokoya sig 

I doubt that Liar Game will ever really be violent, it seems all mind games for the most part which I love about it. 

Can't wait for 134 

Are we behind the Japanese raws at all, or are they all translated at this point?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 7, 2010)

I actually prefer it to be just mind games, violence can get relly overrated sometimes


----------



## Garfield (Jun 7, 2010)

Actually, some kind of violence related fighting game may require quite a high level strategy to be played, psychological as well as instrumental as well as geographical as well as technical.


----------



## Sen (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah but it would likely put most of the main characters at a disadvantage 

Then again it would be amusing to see if Akiyama could beat Yokoya, I imagine so 

So who do you guys think will win this game?  I think Nao but then again it could easily be Yokoya, Akiyama, or Robes.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 7, 2010)

I think Yokoya will, but that's just me. I think I'm pretty sure Harimoto will be eliminated from further faming. Akiyama will cause Yokoya to 'win' the title, but lose out on the whole with most his medals on the barter.


----------



## Sen (Jun 7, 2010)

That would be an interesting twist.  Although kind of sad to lose Harimoto, he seems pretty interesting to have around.  I think that Abe though will end up going to Nao's side, you can see that she's began to realize that Nao is the more honest one.


----------



## spesh (Jun 7, 2010)

I predict Nao and Akiyama save some fodders, take on a huge debt, and continue on to the next round 

Also what adee said, probably. Causing Yokoya to come back for revenge next time.


----------



## Sen (Jun 7, 2010)

Actually can everyone who loses or wins in this round go on to the next round then?


----------



## spesh (Jun 7, 2010)

The losers do via the revival rounds, in the past anyway.

Edit: Thanks Sen! Scar is awesome


----------



## Sen (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah it seems like there is only one winner, so I'd assume that everyone can theoretically come back unless they buy their way out of their debt.  Well except the extras I guess? 

But yeah, Nao and Akiyami will need to continue on anyway.  Although now that you say that, maybe Nao will end up saving Abe or something


----------



## spesh (Jun 7, 2010)

The extras better be able to come back, because otherwise there'd be no Fukunaga 

Yeah I bet Nao will save Abe, along with Glasses and Akagi (if he wants out), and random extras...


----------



## Sen (Jun 7, 2010)

Wrath too, those two are like the perfect pair to fight 

And yeah that's why I was wondering since he is pretty important at this point.  And true, if she wins though, although she really wouldn't have much money left to save people with since she did give away a lot of her metals.  Actually if she wins, then Glasses and Akagi would already be saved right?


----------



## spesh (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah that's true... but I was thinking it might be how adee said, and that Nao doesn't save them by winning herself, but by her and Akiyama 'letting' Yokoya win (but through him losing a lot of his medals), and using his medals to save people. It would make him pretty pissed off, which is always amusing (but I would fear for mouse #3 and #4's lives ).


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2010)

Who says that they are only the #3 and 4.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 7, 2010)

adee said:


> Actually, some kind of violence related fighting game may require quite a high level strategy to be played, psychological as well as instrumental as well as geographical as well as technical.



yeah, but not many focus on that right? violence just usually presents a premise and some variables that the audience can ride on.

we could say the same that a battle of wits carries the same features, but I think its mostly influenced by their focus.

In violence, its all about the power of the punch so to speak, in comparison to mind game stories' emphasis on tactics and strategy

streroid junky vs tactician stories, I prefer the latter any day, but I guess thats why I like watching documentaries about ancient wars 

I need to watch more tho, I havent watched some in a while


----------



## spesh (Jun 7, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Who says that they are only the #3 and 4.



 Actually I was going to say we could guess how many mice Yokoya is going to squish in the duration of Liar Game.

And I bet he named those first two mice Nao and Akiyama


----------



## Ladd (Jun 7, 2010)

I wonder how many people are actually involved in the Liar Game.

Assuming there are still some more rounds to go, there must be multiple Round 4s running parallel to the game which Nao and co are currently involved in, each with 20 or so players. This then brings into question how huge the number of people would have been in the beginning.

I wonder how the LGT's actions have avoided any media recognition, given the seemingly massive scale of the Liar Game.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 7, 2010)

spesh said:


> Actually I was going to say we could guess how many mice Yokoya is going to squish in the duration of Liar Game.
> 
> And I bet he named those first two mice Nao and Akiyama



he named them Nao and Akiyama 



Ladd said:


> I wonder how many people are actually involved in the Liar Game.
> 
> Assuming there are still some more rounds to go, there must be multiple Round 4s running parallel to the game which Nao and co are currently involved in, each with 20 or so players. This then brings into question how huge the number of people would have been in the beginning.
> 
> I wonder how the LGT's actions have avoided any media recognition, given the seemingly massive scale of the Liar Game.



well it did say 100,000 participants right?


----------



## Sen (Jun 8, 2010)

Maybe the government knows about them (or they are from there) and so they can hush everything up, but yeah otherwise you wonder how people could get away with the stuff in the first round even  

Those poor mice 

Yeah it would be cool to see Yokoya win in the sense that he ends up losing almost everything though anyway.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 8, 2010)

New chapter out: here


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jun 8, 2010)

smooth move, yokoya.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



if harimoto doesn't do a desperation alliance w akiyama, gg.  and given what he said this chapter to abe, whether he does or not will show a lot about his personality. 

speaking of abe, i feel sorry for her. really getting the short end here. 

do u think akiyama is aware of yokoya's knowledge of the gaya alliance? he hasn't really done anything too significant for the past few chapters other than confronting shima, so im not sure if he's laying a huge trap, or if he's really not sure what to do here.


----------



## Soulme (Jun 8, 2010)

i like where this is going. 

i still think now that akyiama's plan is to win money b losing the game (my theory from a couple of pages ago). just imagine yokoya's face if he is the winner, but has no more of his medals.....i predict more mice getting squished


----------



## shadowlords (Jun 8, 2010)

DUDE YOKOYA OWNAGE


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 8, 2010)

WHOAH EPIC CHAP


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 8, 2010)

Excellent chapter! Harimoto looking really stressed out, could say it's just desserts for the way he's treating Abe. Poor Abe


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 8, 2010)

Harimoto was a real disappointment in this game.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 8, 2010)

Mist Puppet said:


> Harimoto was a real disappointment in this game.


Definitely. The man is supposedly a master of the heart, but can't even keep his cool when doing his usual manipulation.

This is what disappoints me about villains often. Just because someone is "evil" doesn't mean they actually can't understand other people. Obviously, Harimoto understands other people, but it's stereotypical that villains drive employees or minions away because they underestimate the resentment that their mean behavior creates.

I don't see why all evil masterminds have to have thinly veiled anger issues that they keep suppressed. The explosion of anger that often occurs as a villain is near his loss where he reveals his true nature is so clich?.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 9, 2010)

I predict Abe joins Akiyama as Nao's lesbian lover


----------



## Sen (Jun 9, 2010)

I think that Nao will give up her chair to Harimoto for Abe and prove that she is really nice or something that way.  Also Yokoya is clever, I guess it's not surprising that he had some back up plan.  That's what I love about Liar Game too, so many back up plans   I'm sure Akiyami must have some plans too somehow.  And poor Abe


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 9, 2010)

Nao x Abe FC FTW


----------



## Sen (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't think the regular Liar Game FC even gets activity 

Anyway if someone made that, then someone would need to make the Akiyama x Yokoya FC too


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 9, 2010)

Akiyama FC used to get some activity when Ali was here 

and lmao, I wonder how that would go


----------



## Sen (Jun 9, 2010)

We'll just need to recruit more people into loving this manga like us!

Haha you know, they actually would make an interesting couple 

Like rivals and then they have hatesex.  It wouldn't be as sexy and amazing as with Shizuo and Izaya though.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 9, 2010)

I predict that Harimoto will somehow steal a chair from Yokoya (Maybe because of Akiyama).


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 9, 2010)

I predict Game 5 is rock papers and scissors


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 9, 2010)

It's not impossible, since they make the simplest luck games into games of lies and cheatings.


----------



## Lucius (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow i totally overestimated Hiramoto. So far the only smart thing he did was in the very beginning when he tricked Akiyama and secured himself those 3 chairs. For the rest all he did was dependent on his 3 underlings.

Giving out 10 medals to secure the support of 5 Gaya for a small lead in the elections was the dumbest thing he could do. All Yokoya needed to do was bribe 1 out of the 5 without anyone else noticing and he would have won the election.

Yokoya went a step further though. He did not bribe one of the Gaya but somehow secured himself the support of White Suit it seems. Or how else could he know what chair Harimoto just sat on?

Akiyama probably predicted all that. That's why he didn't interfere so far. He also had a feeling Jumps betrayed him and by now he should be certain of it.

Harimoto is as good as finished. He needs a new chair and he needs it fast. Only option i see is allying with Akiyama or Yokoya to stay in the game. But it's not sure he can secure his remaining chair to begin with. Depending on what White Suit knows he might loose that chair too.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 9, 2010)

Harimotomania ends here 

or will it? 



Eldrummer said:


> It's not impossible, since they make the simplest luck games into games of lies and cheatings.



yep, should be a very interesting game, if its gonna be that, since main area of the game dynamics are focused in 3 options, rock papers and scissors, should be more compelling imo 

they'd prolly put some stuff there like what constitutes that move etc etc


----------



## Soulme (Jun 9, 2010)

are there any more chapters released..... or are we up to date?


----------



## Lucius (Jun 9, 2010)

^As far as i know yeah.



Michael Lucky said:


> yep, should be a very interesting game, if its gonna be that, since main area of the game dynamics are focused in 3 options, rock papers and scissors, should be more compelling imo
> 
> they'd prolly put some stuff there like what constitutes that move etc etc



I was thinking of some kind of memory game. Every person gets to know 1 card. There are as many cards as players. Every card is worth like 100 mill. Every time a player gets a matching pair they can turn it into money (ie 200 mill).

Ofc nobody knows the other one's card. They could work together and share the info or betray each other to gain more cards.

Hehe you really can turn every game into a twisted maneating version^^

Check this out:

*Spoiler*: _Liar Game Live Action series season 2 promo_ 





They got Yokoya pretty good imo


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 9, 2010)

Spoiler not working?


----------



## Lucius (Jun 9, 2010)

^aww sry. rehosted it


----------



## Soulme (Jun 9, 2010)

harimoto....was a little dissapointing for me

now i think he has two options....he can ally with akiyama to try to continue the game, but i see his second option much more dangerous for the game.

his second option is to become the new leader of the gaya alliace, his "heart" talents would be best utilized agains so many "stupid" people and he would could decide the winner


----------



## Zach (Jun 9, 2010)

Didn't expect Harimoto to be out just like that. Now can't wait to see Yokoyo vs. Akiyama I bet Harimoto will come into play in decided who wins.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 9, 2010)

yay no, the vote after this one would be the last no ?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 9, 2010)

Lucius said:


> ^As far as i know yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooooh, pretty tight, that would provide some really interesting scenarios 

and really? I didnt like Yokoya's look cuz they made him look like Near, but maybe I should check


----------



## Zach (Jun 9, 2010)

I've already watched both seasons of the live action. I thought they were pretty good and liked the actors for Akiyama, Nao, and Fukanaga. Just waiting on the finals which is a movie that isn't subbed yet.

Mike watch it already, I've bugged you about it enough


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh, Yokoya. Classy, as always. You could practically hear music in this chapter, especially when looking at Harimoto's expression:

_"You've been hit by [bam bam] you've been struck by [bam] a smooth criminal..."_

Frankly, I've never been impressed with Harimoto. From his introduction until now, he's left me utterly cold. He gets a big 'meh' rating from me, and that nonsense about him being the master of 'the heart' left me scoffing. If anything he's shown himself to be quite inept in the emotional department.



Lucius said:


> Check this out:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Liar Game Live Action series season 2 promo_
> 
> ...



Erika Toda...<3<3


----------



## Zach (Jun 9, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Oh, Yokoya. Classy, as always. You could practically hear music in this chapter, especially when looking at Harimoto's expression:
> 
> _"You've been hit by [bam bam] you've been struck by [bam] a smooth criminal..."_
> 
> ...



It kind of was like that

Erika Toda


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 10, 2010)

Zach said:


> I've already watched both seasons of the live action. I thought they were pretty good and liked the actors for Akiyama, Nao, and Fukanaga. Just waiting on the finals which is a movie that isn't subbed yet.
> 
> Mike watch it already, I've bugged you about it enough



lol, I will 

I promise


----------



## Zach (Jun 10, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> lol, I will
> 
> I promise



DO IT NOW


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 10, 2010)

dude, I just got home man


----------



## Zach (Jun 10, 2010)

Which means now you have the time to do it


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 10, 2010)

lemme chill first


----------



## Zach (Jun 10, 2010)

You can chill while watching the first episode


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## Lucius (Jun 10, 2010)

boy again so fast ! chapter 135

Mediafire


----------



## Soulme (Jun 10, 2010)

Soulme said:


> i just thought of something really interesting.....i think the gaya alliance will win this game..and that is Aiyama's plan
> 
> STAY WITH ME ON THIS ONE
> 
> ...



i just quote myself....to rebring to your attention my theory.

and now that he so directly rejected harimoto's offer, i think this is his real plan.


----------



## Brian (Jun 10, 2010)

Latest chapter made Harimoto looked pathetic, trying to cling onto Akiyama's metals. Now all I'm waiting for Akiyama's miraculous comeback.


----------



## Soulme (Jun 10, 2010)

this is a little too easy for yokoya. he should realize that something is wrong. akiyama so far has been a great adversary for him, and now he does absolutelly nothing?.....

everytime akiyama was down, he came up with a plan to come back, yokoya shouldn't underestimate him now

i wonder who is the one eliminated from team akiyama: nao or akiyama?


----------



## perman07 (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, there is one aspect of the game which was previously important that we have seen nothing of lately. Chair swiping. I suspect Akiyama has been working on switching chairs so that it's not really them who loses a chair.

We know he has to have some plan in the works which will be revealed.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jun 10, 2010)

Given that it's kind of dropped out of focus, I can see chair swiping making a return.  I doubt that the teams have been paying attention to their chair numbers, and just location.

And Harimoto goes down. GG.  "And I would've gotten away with it too, if it weren't for you meddling kids!" - Harimoto

Clever scheme by Yokoya.  While Harimoto tried to keep Sakai in with prospects of winning, Yokoya was already taking him out of that alliance.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't see how chair swiping is going to help much. I'm pretty sure this is not the final game. Therefore, the losers from this game are obviously not all discarded. 

Anyone have the numbers on Yokoya's coins and their distribution at the moment?


----------



## FanB0y (Jun 11, 2010)

I don't think Team Nao/Akiyama's comeback relies on chair swiping but on the votes of the Gaya. It has been established that the Gaya alliance is the most important faction in the current game, Akiyama will surely take advantage of that fact. Team Harimoto is practically crippled thanks to Yokoya, you can bet your asses that it's exactly what Akiyama's planned all along.  Why waste any effort trying to bring two opponents down when you can make one of them do it for you? All Team Nao/Akiyama needs is two be elected two consecutive times, which is easily possible, and it's GG for team villains.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 11, 2010)

Thing is, it just doesn't make sense for Akiyama to go down to one chair, and then take over the game. Just seems way too odd. At this point, Yokoya definitely will try to get rid of Akiyama more than Harimoto because he knows Harimoto is already down and out for good personally. And thus next chair to be nullified would be Akiyama's group.

Biggest suspense currently is, who was sitting on chair number 22.
I don't think it was Nao, which leaves Nao as the last player standing for team Akiyama.

I think that Akiyama is letting Yokoya win this game because there obviously is a predicament with his coins, which we're missing 
Which is why I want those numbers!


----------



## Lucius (Jun 11, 2010)

^he needs another chair first though.

Declining Harimotos offer this turn was probably just a test. He wants to work with Harimotos group but only under the condition that both trust each other.

Harimoto might realize that and supports Akiyama to remain in the game. He actually already has given a sign of cooperation because I'm sure the 4 additional votes for Nao this round are from Harimotos group.

What i don't understand though is how Yokoya got all the remaining Gaya under his control this round. They should have been undecided. 

And where is the last chair of Harimoto? It should still be in his possession since he was the last one who sat on it, right? That might be the "sign of trust" that Akiyama is waiting for to join with Harimoto and turn the game.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 11, 2010)

Hm

That last chair is that traitor dude's. Since next round he won't be able to sit on it, he will obviously openly defect to Yokoya's team in order to keep his hopes alive with an alternate chair. So a deal with Akiyama and Harimoto does no good, it will attain them no chair and since they won't have a player either, as their remaining player won't probably be able to sit in the remaining chair, they will lose already.

I still don't see a deal between Harimoto and Akiyama


----------



## FanB0y (Jun 11, 2010)

Lucius said:


> What i don't understand though is how Yokoya got all the remaining Gaya under his control this round. They should have been undecided.



He already has 3 people under his thumb, including him that accounts to 4 votes.  Last I checked, he has 11 coins before talking to Mr. White Suit so he can still afford a few. He can also pay other Gaya using his checkbook.

Or it can be part of Akiyama's plan to weed out which is voting for whom or something.

I still think it's going to be Nao as the last girl standing (or sitting).  Going with my last post, the Gaya Alliance will be the main influence behind the victor. Nao has already 4 people loyal to her and has 8 more coins (I think), she has enough to buy off other Gaya to her cause.  It will also coincide with her original goal of bailing out the losers of LG so at most she can buy 4 people .  The Gaya "leader" is already working for Akiyama so his vote belongs to Nao.  Now that counts up to 9 possible votes for Nao, including herself for a total of 10 votes.  Abe will be the determining factor, I think, which would bring Nao's vote to 11, at most; just enough to overcome Yokoya's 10.

The reasons why I think it's the votes of the Gaya Alliance that will determines the victor are because:

* It's been established and agreed upon that the Gaya Alliance is the most powerful faction. Whoever can control their vote controls that game which is what Yokoya's been doing.
* Nao's rant to Abe how unity is what would bring victory. Also Nao's personality will come into play like in previous rounds. She can appeal to both logical and emotional senses of a person.
* Akiyama's influence on the Gaya Alliance
* Nao paying them off will greatly benefit both causes: it will ensure her victory while paying off their debt.

I don't think that chairs matters as much at this point.  You can have all the chair that you want but if you can't have the support of the majority, it'll all be taken away from you.

Also, the Akiyama-Harimoto alliance is not going to happen. Only Harimoto will benefit from that and Akiyama knows it. The only reason Harimoto would support Akiyama is to spite Yokoya.


----------



## villainess (Jun 11, 2010)

Yokoya should win this imo. Not because that's how Akiyama planned it, but by outsmarting the others. The extras will surely be given a second chance anyway and Akiyama/Nao losing, well, now and then they'll have to lose or else it gets boring and too predictable. But since everything seems to be going Yokoya's way at the moment it's pretty safe to say things will soon turn to shit for him. If team Akiyama stands as the winner I'm hoping it'll be Akiyama himself sitting in the last chair, meaning he'll have a free ride to the next round and won't be participating in any revival rounds. As much as I like Akiyama, it would be very interesting to see how Nao fairs on her own.


----------



## Lucius (Jun 11, 2010)

FanB0y said:


> The Gaya "leader" is already working for Akiyama so his vote belongs to Nao.



Well that doesn't seem true anymore. Yokoya got the Gaya leader under control in chapter 134. After the vote Akiyama even talked to Jumps and he lied. I think that's enough info to assume Jumps (aka Gaya leader) defected to Yokoya.

I think we'll see a Harimoto flashback soon of how he ended up of the street, talking to strangers and why he isn't trusting anyone.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 11, 2010)

Regardless of who tries to do what to Gaya, if they have an _ounce_ of understanding, they will see that continuing to support Yokoya effectively nullifies their power at this point. Obviously, most people from Gaya will not be able to gain anything and infact will lose much from people like Yokoya becoming winner, because Yokoyas coins are spread among few. This means that eliminating other teams while Yokoya has more than one chair effectively makes Gaya very very useless because then either Yokoya or his teammate wins. This is a double edged knife. While on the one hand it is bad for Gaya, half of this scenario is terrible for Yokoya as well because as he's come to know, he can't trust his underlings either especially as he's been teaching them lying and distrust all the time.

And this is why I think that although Gaya gathering was the most important strategy in the beginning, right now it's more than just that. Right now, there NEEDS to be an inter-country alliance for any kind of a favorable result for the parties involved.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 11, 2010)

Another excellent chapter! 

 Predictions, as cheesy as it is I think at the end we will see a successful chair swipe. Akiyama is all about tampering with in game stuff. I see Akiyama switching chairs and some how changing their numbers as well. Yokoya will call a chair to be nullified not realizing it's his own . It could happen 

 I see an alliance with Akiyama/Nao and Abe. Akiyama definitely has some huge play to make, whether Yokoya is ready for it only time will tell. Akiyama or Nao wins with no medals left.


----------



## FanB0y (Jun 11, 2010)

Starburst~ said:


> Another excellent chapter!
> 
> I see Akiyama switching chairs and some how changing their numbers as well. Yokoya will call a chair to be nullified not realizing it's his own . It could happen



That thing is, it could only be effective once.  Once Yokoya realizes that Akiyama has messed with the chair numbers, he can take appropriate action since he always comes up on top in the voting. He can easily order his goons to guard his chair and prevent Akiyama from taking it.

If Nao can be successful at being the round leader for the next two voting, chair switching is rendered useless since they can control which chair is going to be nulled.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 11, 2010)

I didint read anything here just in case 136 is out, it it now?


----------



## Garfield (Jun 12, 2010)

No it isn't


----------



## Sen (Jun 14, 2010)

Well I was surprised, I wonder how Akiyami will fight back against what happened now.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 14, 2010)

adee said:


> No it isn't



damn 



Sen said:


> Well I was surprised, I wonder how Akiyami will fight back against what happened now.



with style?


----------



## Sen (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm sure he'll crush them both :datakiyama


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 14, 2010)

then Nao preaches the power of trust :datnao


----------



## CreepingFeature (Jun 16, 2010)

Chinese Scan for 136 is out!!!



This is too exciting. Do not click on Spoilers if you are waiting for the English scans.


*Spoiler*: __ 




End result is 
Yokoya's team have 2 chairs. 2 players. Yokoya and Fatso have a seat.
Akiyama's team have 1 chairs. 1 player. Nao have no seat left next round.
Harimoto's team have 0 chairs. 0 player.

Seems like Akiyama's team is done for. But the ending cliffhanger is with Akiyama telling Yokoya that he is too gullible, and have fell into his trap. =P

I think most likely, Akiyama somehow found out where are Yokoya's chairs. Maybe he had Fukunaga and Akagi tailing them? Can't wait for the next chapter. I am sure he have an pretty awesome comeback plan.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 16, 2010)

FUCK YES!!! can wait for it to be translated


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 17, 2010)

Chapters out on one manga. Can't wait to see "the trap"!


----------



## Zach (Jun 17, 2010)

Good chapter

The trap he got in was Fukanaga


----------



## perman07 (Jun 17, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Well, there is one aspect of the game which was previously important that we have seen nothing of lately. Chair swiping. I suspect Akiyama has been working on switching chairs so that it's not really them who loses a chair.
> 
> We know he has to have some plan in the works which will be revealed.


I stand by my quote after 135


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 17, 2010)

Zach said:


> Good chapter
> 
> The trap he got in was Fukanaga





 the horror,


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 17, 2010)

Maybe Akiyama had a spare chair that he told no one about.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 17, 2010)

READING NAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 17, 2010)

AWESOME CHAPPY, CANT WAIT FOR NEXT ONE


----------



## Zach (Jun 17, 2010)

Can't wait to see what Akiyama did


Starburst~ said:


> the horror,


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> READING NAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I c wut u did thar. 

On chap 105, so I'm catching up quickly.


----------



## Zach (Jun 17, 2010)

CATCH UP NAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 17, 2010)

**


----------



## Zissou (Jun 17, 2010)

Started reading, interesting to say the least. But I still don't get why she doesn't sue the fucking shit out of the company. The fake lawyer admitting to all kinds of asshattery in the early chapters, and not to forget the "Mr. X"-retard forgery of document times three.

Then again, I'm only at chapter 18.

*Goes back to reading*


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 17, 2010)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Maybe Akiyama had a spare chair that he told no one about.



Think it was already mentioned that all chairs were accounted for.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jun 17, 2010)

Halfway through chapter 107. I'll be caught up by the weekend.


----------



## Zach (Jun 17, 2010)

That's what you said last week


----------



## Ximm (Jun 18, 2010)

Amazing as always.
Can't wait to see Akiyama's trap.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 18, 2010)

And Akiyama pulls off another!


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2010)

I can't say I wasn't expecting it. With no moves from Akiyama for practically 5 chapters something was bound to happen eventually.


----------



## Ladd (Jun 18, 2010)

Big A about to lay down the law


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 18, 2010)

like fucking totally


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Jun 18, 2010)

I seriously have no idea how he will win. It must be something with the gaia and medals, but I don't get it. 

And for those observant, the game is already quite flawed, as some chairs have been erased twice. If you re-read the early parts of the game, you'll see.


----------



## Brian (Jun 19, 2010)

Akiyama's rape face was golden, I can't wait to see Yokoya get molested in the next chapter.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 19, 2010)

everytime he sits down, akiyama's there


----------



## Ladd (Jun 20, 2010)

ch.8(10)

Time to make Liar Game MotM.


----------



## Soulme (Jun 20, 2010)

i think now is the time to make LIAR GAME  MotM.....

people....nominate it....NOW


----------



## perman07 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have nominated it!


----------



## Zach (Jun 20, 2010)

Done Hopefully it'll win this time around.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 20, 2010)

im scared


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 20, 2010)

oh noes 

I wouldnt even know how to access it here


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 21, 2010)

yeah its this thing in japan that will protect mangas and stuff, say goodbye to online scans of every single manga out there... every... single... one

@ Julie: then that would make them more susceptible to be a target, heck, they will be one


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 21, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> *yeah its this thing in japan that will protect mangas and stuff, say goodbye to online scans of every single manga out there... every... single... one*
> 
> @ Julie: then that would make them more susceptible to be a target, heck, they will be one



That like saying you can't find online scans of comic books.
HTMLcomics lasted pretty long

And if someone major butthurt ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) didn't rat NF out over a ban for flaming we would probably still offer DL's for comics.

Not that we are actually a big loss God knows there's a lot of sites that offer those DLs.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 21, 2010)

yeah, we could dl, but it would be such an inconvenience compared to manga reader sites


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 21, 2010)

Ladd said:


> Anime!Anime!
> 
> Time to make Liar Game MotM.



Done. I'm pretty confident that it will be one of the top3. And Then, we will nominate it for the MotM


----------



## Lucius (Jun 21, 2010)

actually there will only be one overall winner in this game who would advance. after this they won't have too many players remaining i suppose.

is there going to be a revival round after this one? i forgot.

but it seems to me as if it's nearing the end.


----------



## Enigma (Jun 23, 2010)

I just started reading today. Fantastic manga. I'm on chapter 40 so far.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 23, 2010)

New chapters come out every week or so.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. 

Man, I can't wait to see Yokoya getting totally pwned by Akiyama when he's almost certain to win on paper. 

BTW, I like the Fukunaga in the manga better than the live-action mushroom head. He's so irritating in it.


----------



## very bored (Jun 23, 2010)

Did everyone in this thread remember to vote?  The thread closes today or tomorrow.



Hattori~Hanzo said:


> Man, I can't wait to see Yokoya getting totally pwned by Akiyama when he's almost certain to win on paper.


Has anyone figured out *how* it's going to happen?  The only thing I can come up with is chair-switching.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 23, 2010)

I've read the spoil so yes. Pretty hilarious.


----------



## CreepingFeature (Jun 23, 2010)

Chinese Scans 137


Damnit.... Wonderfully executed... I am speechless.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I cannot figure out how to solve the problem of Baldie having Akiyama and Nao's coin. Because if either of them wins, the traitor stands to gain. However, Akiyama did it again.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jun 23, 2010)

CreepingFeature said:


> Chinese Scans 137
> 
> 
> Damnit.... Wonderfully executed... I am speechless.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



that was pretty pro right there.


----------



## Untitled (Jun 24, 2010)

Zomg I forgot about this thread,i haven't been on NF in awhile D=

Since I posted last I never stopped reading, it's my favorite manga of all time, Akiyama fucking rules


----------



## Soulme (Jun 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well from those scans....i have to say i am a little dissapointed. i thought akiyama would come up with something more interesting and smarter than just blocking yokoya along with other people..... but is just me


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 25, 2010)

im not reading them spoilers :WOW


----------



## Evil Angel (Jun 25, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> im not reading them spoilers :WOW



 you have a hot sexy avatar.

Haven't you heard that there are no gaya . Aikyama can do kage bushins and henge. So they have all been Akiyama clones! 

It was so obvious.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 25, 2010)

why thank ya sista


----------



## Ladd (Jun 25, 2010)

MU

Vote Nao!


----------



## Lucius (Jun 25, 2010)

seems to be tough this month. whats up with that kamen rider stuff? i haven't even seen a thread of that series on the forums.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 25, 2010)

Because Kamen Rider is just that awesome.


----------



## Soulme (Jun 25, 2010)

Lucius said:


> seems to be tough this month. whats up with that kamen rider stuff? i haven't even seen a thread of that series on the forums.



yeah i'm surprised about that too. i don't remember seeing a thread about it also.

i don't think liar game will win this month. but i want liar game to be nominated enxt month also.....and the month after that....until this forum finally realises the awsomeness that is LIAR GAME


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 25, 2010)

Ladd said:


> Manga Of the Month
> 
> Vote Nao!



Done. We can do it!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 25, 2010)

voted, we need more ppl


----------



## FanB0y (Jun 25, 2010)

Lucius said:


> seems to be tough this month. whats up with that kamen rider stuff? i haven't even seen a thread of that series on the forums.



It may not have a thread in this sub-forum but it's a pretty popular franchise.  I don't know about other sub-forums here in NF but in the OBD (Outskirts Battledome), Kamen Rider is very popular.

Besides, the manga is awesome and the art is really good.


----------



## Brian (Jun 25, 2010)

Voted! 

vote ppl


----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2010)

Liar Game is losing


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 25, 2010)

we need a fool proof plan


----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2010)

If only we had Nao to talk no jutsu people into voting for it


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 25, 2010)

try it Zach, preach about trust and lesbian love


----------



## Untitled (Jun 25, 2010)

Zomg Mike



Your avatar


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 25, 2010)

lolz heylo mang, been a while


----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2010)

Maybe one day I can fight Kenneth's talk no jutsu with my own


----------



## Untitled (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh hey Mike, yeah it has been awhile, anyway I'm gonna vote now, maybe we can buy some votes or something


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 25, 2010)

with medals

and try it Zach, maybe he likes lesbians too


----------



## Zach (Jun 25, 2010)

Who doesn't like lesbians?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 26, 2010)

Fukunaga


----------



## Zach (Jun 26, 2010)

He secrectly likes them.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 26, 2010)

I thought he/she/it likes Akiyama alone


----------



## Zach (Jun 26, 2010)

That's what he wants you to think.


----------



## Lucius (Jun 26, 2010)

Fuck you Akiyama. You trolled me again..

newest chapter:
ch.11

Yokoya on the other hand was disappointing.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If all who was left was Yokoya and Fasto, why did he let Fasto go take a seat in that last round?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 26, 2010)

Lucius said:


> Fuck you Akiyama. You trolled me again..
> 
> newest chapter:
> ch.11
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



What do you mean? As in why let Fatso win, I though the rule was someone had to win... on the other hand even if there doesn't need to be a winner he would never convince the Gaya to let Fatso lose.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 26, 2010)

2s, Akiyama didn't save everbody this turn.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 26, 2010)

inb4akifinallygotridofyokoya'sthugs



Lucius said:


> Fuck you Akiyama. You trolled me again..
> 
> newest chapter:
> ch.11
> ...




very interesting end to the game

ok, imma say my disappointments and those that got me in a state of utter 

first things first, it seems that the ending tactical blow to games 3, revival and 4 seems to be a bit a last minute desperation move deal, so far, the best one would be game 2, but those that came in next seems a bit last minute or like trying to catch something in the wind

BUT, despite their outlook it showed that Akiyama had these pre-planned, just like here where he played the 2 powers for the end game blow

In my opinion tho, the most significant result of this isnt the the lack of sleep thing, sure it got relevant, but I think its more about how the thing with the gaya got situated after the battle of the 2 powers, the medal distribution and the remaining players

props to Akiyama for getting Yokoya off guard, that was classic, who could've seen it coming given the prevalent nature of the game?

lulz, which is what I love about Akiyama, always thinking outside of the box, never being (or at least rarely) swept away by dire situations, also epic insight in seeing such variables come into play and taking advantage of it

very well played Aki 



Mandom said:


> 2s, Akiyama didn't save everbody this turn.



gaya got 100k each, and there's a revival round for whoever wants to catch up


----------



## Ladd (Jun 26, 2010)

Soulme said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> well from those scans....i have to say i am a little dissapointed. i thought akiyama would come up with something more interesting and smarter than just blocking yokoya along with other people..... but is just me




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was actually impressed by it. Things like this seem so obvious in hindsight, but get overlooked by everybody in the thick of things. Players naturally dismiss such "crude" methods without a second thought in a game like this. They get so caught up in complex mind battles that these in-your-face strategies don't even cross their minds. Yet in the end, the simplest solutions are often the most effective. These acts also emphasise the idea of unity and trust, which have always been key concepts behind the Liar Game.

That's why I also liked it when Akiyama and co. deliberately occupied the cubicles in the Pandemic Game - more so than feats of pure technical genius such as during poker in the Revival Round (although that was amazing too).


----------



## CreepingFeature (Jun 26, 2010)

Imo, Akiyama probably plan this ending way in advance when he bribed Young Jump with only 2 medals. This makes it easier for Yokoya to bribe him.


----------



## Garfield (Jun 26, 2010)

Lucius said:


> Fuck you Akiyama. You trolled me again..
> 
> newest chapter:
> ch.11
> ...


A most unexpected and a slightly hilarious end. I'm thoroughly entertained


----------



## Brian (Jun 26, 2010)

Cheapest way for Yokoya to be defeated, and I loved every minute of it


----------



## Punpun (Jun 26, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> gaya got 100k each, and there's a revival round for whoever wants to catch up



Why ? Did I miss something in the gaya's plan ?

How can they possibly have all one medal from Fatso ? Aren't there a limit of 10 medal ?


----------



## Zach (Jun 26, 2010)

Fatso won


----------



## Soulme (Jun 26, 2010)

well my theory was partially correct.... while the execution was different..... the end result was the same


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 26, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Why ? Did I miss something in the gaya's plan ?
> 
> How can they possibly have all one medal from Fatso ? Aren't there a limit of 10 medal ?



they prolly gonna be at revival or something like that, we'll see how it develops


----------



## perman07 (Jun 26, 2010)

Soulme said:


> well my theory was partially correct.... while the execution was different..... the end result was the same


I'd like to hear this theory, cause I'm sceptical about anyone here coming anywhere close. The only thing I can remember people writing that resembled this outcome is that Gayas would play a crucial role, and that doesn't really come close to describing what happened. The number of Gaya was really beside the point here.


----------



## Heretic (Jun 26, 2010)

in regards to 137 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was just thinking, could Yokoya possibly be penalized a LOT of money for his actions against the cordon? He tried tackling like 6 people, that should be 100,000 x 6 = -$ 600,000. A nice way to add insult to injury and very amusing.

on a lighter note, i wonder what Robes was doing the whole time?


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 26, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Why ? Did I miss something in the gaya's plan ?
> 
> How can they possibly have all one medal from Fatso ? Aren't there a limit of 10 medal ?



What limit of 10 medals everyone has 23 at the start and you can give away as many as you want.

Hell Yokoya has less than 10 for himself at this point.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 27, 2010)

furinkazan88 said:


> in regards to 137
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



yeah, he tried smashing through them with brute force, I was thinking that too when it got "physical"


----------



## very bored (Jun 27, 2010)

The guy who writes LG should write bleach.  Everything would make sense and we would be just as surprised every week.



furinkazan88 said:


> in regards to 137
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That would be awesome.


----------



## Riar (Jun 27, 2010)

Chapter was awesome. So very simple yet I didn't see it coming. I'm really curious as to what the medal distribution is now. Haven't really been keeping track of fatso's medals. 

Robes was probably just sitting around moping about his loss


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 27, 2010)

nah, he a pimp with 2 hoes and nothin to do, what ya think he doin


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 28, 2010)

Yokoya wins for running head first into breasts  I'm surprised he didn't make a run at the old dude lol.

 I also thought it would be funny if he was fined for use of force against the other players. It's funny it's like a rough game of red rover!


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jun 28, 2010)

Everyone should crowd around Yokoya and ridicule him for his physical prowess.


----------



## very bored (Jun 28, 2010)

Riar said:


> Chapter was awesome. So very simple yet I didn't see it coming. I'm really curious as to what the medal distribution is now. Haven't really been keeping track of fatso's medals.
> 
> Robes was probably just sitting around moping about his loss



I'm pretty sure the gaya have them all, and are sharing them among themselves.


----------



## Soulme (Jun 28, 2010)

now that i think a little more..... i wonder why gaya didn't start blocking people like this the whole game as a means to get medals from them


----------



## Lucius (Jun 28, 2010)

something like that only works 1 time.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 28, 2010)

noobthemusical said:


> What limit of 10 medals everyone has 23 at the start and you can give away as many as you want.
> 
> Hell Yokoya has less than 10 for himself at this point.



Yay I'd missed that.


----------



## Zach (Jun 28, 2010)

very bored said:


> The guy who writes LG should write bleach.  Everything would make sense and we would be just as surprised every week.



He should write both Bleach and Naruto so they'd actually be good again.


----------



## Starburst~ (Jun 29, 2010)

Zach said:


> He should write both Bleach and Naruto so they'd actually be good again.



Whoa whoa, last naruto chapter was fire. Bleach on the other hand lol it's bad. So bad I stopped reading it, I'll pick it up again after hyperbolic time training.


----------



## Zach (Jun 29, 2010)

Naruto has been decent recently but only after being horrible. Bleach has been horrible forever it seems like Liar Game>Naruto>Bleach.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 29, 2010)

lol you guys comparing Naruto and Bleach to Liar Game


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, they're wholly and completely different styles and genres


----------



## Antifate (Jul 1, 2010)

Been following this manga for awhile.  I really like it; the twists are awesome.  However, I think the plot's become a bit formulaic.  Though they're introducing more rivals and stuff, I'd really like for them to get a move on at the actual Liar Game corporation.  And the announcers need to stop !!!-ing all the time.  

Art bothers me sometimes.  I swear sometimes the chicks have way to much boobage.  I wonder how Nao can stand up sometimes.  But then they're tiny in the next chapter.


----------



## very bored (Jul 1, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> lol you guys comparing Naruto and Bleach to Liar Game





Refused said:


> Yeah that is just wrong.
> 
> Naruto & Bleach = Shonen
> Liar Game = Seinen
> ...



I just want the story to be consistent.  Yammy=0 was funny, but I prefer things when the asspulls aren't as bad.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 2, 2010)

lol you guys comparing Naruto and Bleach to Liar Game :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Brian (Jul 2, 2010)

What's next? Comparing Liar Game to Dragonball?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 2, 2010)

Goku outsmarts Cell in Liar Game Round 3


----------



## Brian (Jul 2, 2010)

brawns over brains!!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 2, 2010)

I bet that shit Akiyama pulled in round 4 wont work 

where's your human cordon now


----------



## Sen (Jul 5, 2010)

What do you mean?  Akiyama's plan already succeeded, didn't it? 

Anyway I can't wait for 138


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 5, 2010)

we was talking about if Goku was in Yokoya's place :WOW


----------



## perman07 (Jul 5, 2010)

Liar Game with Goku:
- Goku would kick all of Liar Game Corporation's employee's asses. (Takes maybe 10 seconds)
- Goku would give all their money back. (Takes maybe an hour if he has talk to people in regular speed).

The end


----------



## Lucius (Jul 5, 2010)

Goku would be in a debt of 10 billion yen in a matter of hours.

Vegeta on the other hand...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 5, 2010)

ohohohoho 

I wonder who would fare better


----------



## Zach (Jul 5, 2010)

Akiyama pulls out a needle and Goku runs for the hills.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 5, 2010)

Goku vs Vegeta, Liar Game round 3, who wins


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2010)

Still no new chapter?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 11, 2010)

not yet


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2010)

I hope that it will eventually be scanned and translated   Just at the end of an exciting moment too   I want to see Yokoya rage some more over being tricked by Akiyama


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 11, 2010)

I predict Yokoya gets Sharingan


----------



## Zach (Jul 11, 2010)

This isn't Naruto


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 11, 2010)

6 paths of Aki


----------



## Zach (Jul 11, 2010)

NAOSENGAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sen (Jul 11, 2010)

Powerful attacks are meaningless in the wake of Akiyama's brilliance


----------



## Zach (Jul 11, 2010)

Akiyama vs. Shikamaru?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 11, 2010)

Harimoto = Madara

both show just one eye
both faces are covered
both use people
both a disappointment


----------



## Zach (Jul 11, 2010)

You forgot to add both are old farts.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 11, 2010)

oh yeah, that too


----------



## Zach (Jul 11, 2010)

Danzou and Chiyo feel left out.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 11, 2010)

Harimoto = Danzo

both show just one eye
both use people
both got pwned
both had 3 monions introduced


----------



## Sen (Jul 12, 2010)

You guys are confusing me  

Shikamaru vs. Akiyama would be interesting though   I could imagine Shikmaru losing because of not caring/being lazy though.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 12, 2010)

Shika's stuff aint really been shown, so we dont have much detail on him, howto work things etc etc (or I just forgot)

that thing about having around 200 hypothesis on a situation and knowing the best approach is quite promising tho


----------



## Sen (Jul 12, 2010)

Akiyama would surely win the Liar Game though   I have faith in him


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 12, 2010)

Aki pnj > Shika pnj


----------



## Sen (Jul 12, 2010)

Akiyama doesn't need pnj when he has logic


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 12, 2010)

not against SASUKE!!!!


----------



## XxShadowxX (Jul 12, 2010)

What the fuck is with all the bullshit spam in here? Christ.
Do all [3] of you share a brain cell?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 12, 2010)

stay on topic pl0x 

like me

I am on topic 

Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama Akiyama :WOW


----------



## FanB0y (Jul 12, 2010)

Shikamaru's genius is all about battle tactics, how to misdirect someone in a fight and knowing the right decision at the right time.  Akiyama manipulates people into doing and thinking what he wants without any evident signs.  He actually influences smart people into thinking of a strategy which he will ultimately dismantle at the very end.

In short, Akiyama messes with Shikamaru's mind so that the fight will be over even before it began. Besides, Shikamaru is only a genius in Naruto standard which is not really known for its brilliance.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 12, 2010)

I actually got negged for my last post


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 12, 2010)

FanB0y said:


> Shikamaru's genius is all about battle tactics, how to misdirect someone in a fight and knowing the right decision at the right time.  Akiyama manipulates people into doing and thinking what he wants without any evident signs.  He actually influences smart people into thinking of a strategy which he will ultimately dismantle at the very end.
> 
> In short, Akiyama messes with Shikamaru's mind so that the fight will be over even before it began. Besides, Shikamaru is only a genius in Naruto standard which is not really known for its brilliance.



good anaogy, but in any case, im still more interested in Yokoya vs Near vs Light Yagami

its just those 3 would go so well trying to fuck up each other 

put em in Game 4, gawd, i'd love to see that fight


----------



## Ladd (Jul 12, 2010)

It's been way too long since a new chapter was released .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 12, 2010)

too fucking long, im running out of lubricant god damn it!!!


----------



## spesh (Jul 13, 2010)

Sen said:


> Akiyama would surely win the Liar Game though   I have faith in him



We should have a bet, or a poll if we eventually get MOTM. I'd put my money on Nao I think. 



Michael Lucky said:


> I actually got negged for my last post



Liar Game is srs bsns. Anything other than strategic discussions will result in mass neggings, ridicule, and humiliation. 



Michael Lucky said:


> good anaogy, but in any case, im still more interested in Yokoya vs Near vs Light Yagami
> 
> its just those 3 would go so well trying to fuck up each other
> 
> put em in Game 4, gawd, i'd love to see that fight



Fanfic that shit.



Ladd said:


> It's been way too long since a new chapter was released .



Yes 



Michael Lucky said:


> too fucking long, im running out of lubricant god damn it!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 13, 2010)

long time no see spesh


----------



## spesh (Jul 13, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> long time no see spesh



I know man, I know  I got distracted  

Good to see you're all keeping the randomness flowing. I MISSED IT


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 13, 2010)

lmao, ofc man, we also miss a new chap coming in like every once in a while, so far, we havent got any


----------



## perman07 (Jul 13, 2010)

spesh said:


> *Liar Game is srs bsns.* Anything other than strategic discussions will result in mass neggings, ridicule, and humiliation.


Well, it sort of is. I wouldn't neg anyone for not being strategic personally, but I do prefer the strategic discussions myself too. Spam-talk about this excellent piece of intellectualism sort of feels out of place.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 13, 2010)

I prefer to chill, no reason to keep saying the same thing over and over 

afterall I do read the manga for fun 

btw sup


----------



## spesh (Jul 13, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> lmao, ofc man, we also miss a new chap coming in like every once in a while, so far, we havent got any



Yeah, it was great when I first started reading and I could just blaze through entire rounds. It's harder to keep track of the plot details with the irregular updates.



perman07 said:


> Well, it sort of is. I wouldn't neg anyone for not being strategic personally, but I do prefer the strategic discussions myself too. Spam-talk about this excellent piece of intellectualism sort of feels out of place.



Sorry if it irritates, but people are here for different reasons. I like to read people's theories and strategy discussion. But I do enough analysing in my day job, so I'm here for primarily entertainment purposes.

I would insert the bleach 'just relax and enjoy yourself' pic but I'll probably get negged  But that's how I feel about manga. No manga is serious enough for me to NOT talk shit about it. I'm Australian, I can't help it :ho


----------



## Blinky (Jul 13, 2010)

Of course you read it for entertainment what other purposes can you read it for ?


----------



## spesh (Jul 13, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> Of course you read it for entertainment what other purposes can you read it for ?



I said I'm _here_ for entertainment purposes, as in, in this thread.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 13, 2010)

spesh said:


> I said I'm _here_ for entertainment purposes, as in, in this thread.



oooh ok . That's better than being super-serious imo .


----------



## perman07 (Jul 13, 2010)

BlinkyEC said:


> oooh ok . That's better than being super-serious imo .


I see no conflict between seriousness and entertainment. I also enjoy trash talk by the way.

What I don't enjoy are things like this:
"Akiyama was so cool this chapter"
"Join the NaoxAkiyama fan club pekpekpek"

Infantile shipping discussions, endless smileys and shit like that.

But I suppose we've all got our individual styles, no reason to pay heed to my personal preferences. As I said earlier, I would never neg that post even though I prefer this thread to go in another direction.

The best ways for threads to go in good directions is for it develop organically, not by saying "Don't make posts like this or that!"


----------



## spesh (Jul 13, 2010)

perman07 said:


> "Akiyama was so cool this chapter"



The  at the end made me lol.



perman07 said:


> The best ways for threads to go in good directions is for it develop organically, not by saying "Don't make posts like this or that!"



True, there's no need for anyone to play thread-cop. Except the mods of course


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 19, 2010)

Choose your top 3 titles you wish to see lay claim to this section for the month of August. The 3 titles with the most nominations will be put up for a vote. You have 72-96 hours to nominate your top 3 picks: Chapter 97


VOTE FOR LIAR GAME


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 19, 2010)

VOTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



spesh said:


> Yeah, it was great when I first started reading and I could just blaze through entire rounds. It's harder to keep track of the plot details with the irregular updates.



lol, you just caught up a while back hmm??


----------



## spesh (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for reminding us, I voted! 



Michael Lucky said:


> VOTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> lol, you just caught up a while back hmm??



Yeah I read it all in one go, early Feb I believe... It was cool because it was just one plot twist after another


----------



## Lucius (Jul 20, 2010)

i'll vote for it if we get a new chapter b4 the voting ends. no point to get MotM if there are no new chapters to talk about


----------



## Cocatrola (Jul 20, 2010)

I've read all 130+ chapters now and it's AMAZING!! Akiyama needs more panel time now, he got left out a lot


----------



## Zach (Jul 20, 2010)

You guys made me think there was a chapter


----------



## Blinky (Jul 20, 2010)

I thought there was too .


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 20, 2010)

Well, at least you can VOTE! Liar Game for MotM: Chapter 63

To spread the popularity of the series and to discuss with more people the chapters that will come soon.


----------



## Lucius (Jul 21, 2010)

new chapter !!

here


----------



## Garfield (Jul 21, 2010)

I love this manga


Seriously. Even though, admittedly, I'd started paying a little less attention to this mange due to it's inactivity and my IRL, I don't believe I'd come anywhere near devising such an out of the box strategy from Akiyama. As always, the mangaka has pulled out a tactic out of the reader's lack of information, but nonetheless, there were hints strewn about on the possibility of this happening but I just didn't pick them up because sadly, in the end, I didn't give fatso the due recognition that Yokoya and others similarly failed to give too. And Akiyama made brilliant use of beating Yokoya at his own game. 

The closing strategy was AMAZING!
I hope Liar game goes on for at least a hundred more chapters man, it's just too awesome to be cut anything short of that.

But I disagree with the blind pimpage of Nao's emotive abilities. THe mangaka says on Page 14-16 about how Akiyama's group is strong because Nao's convincing powers. I think it's more along the lines of Nao's innocence combined with Akiyama's sure-fire strategies that convince people to lay trust. They can bank ok the honesty of Nao AND on the brilliance of Akiyama. And THAT is the deadly combination, not Nao herself.


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, Akiyama has planned this at such an early stage. Abe is so stubborn to stick with Harimoto.


----------



## Soulme (Jul 21, 2010)

so my theory was halfway good...

i was right that akiyama's plas was to win money, but losing the game.... but the method in doing so wasn't the correct one.... 

still i am proud of myself


----------



## Darth (Jul 21, 2010)

^Well honestly speaking, that was a pretty simple and fairly obvious point which probably occurred to the majority of the readers around halfway through the arc.

Still. bravo nonetheless. 

chapter had a good conclusion. I'm satisfied for now.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 21, 2010)

"Hiatus! Meanwhile a new series will start in YJ next week!"

This text is in the last page. So, how many weeks it will be off? This new series is related to Liar Game? Or just a new series in the magazine to fill the space while LG is out?


----------



## Lucius (Jul 21, 2010)

phuck i missed that. i hope it won't take too long till liar game is back.


----------



## Soulme (Jul 21, 2010)

it's still a mystery to me why this manga hasn't had an anime adaptation as of yet. 138 chapters is a respectable number, and i think it would increase its' popularity by a lot.

they could make about 40 eps for sure with the given material


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 21, 2010)

lol thanks for new chap, and lol, I was right, the way story's been going suggests that obviously tho 

im amazed at Akiyama picking the trash medal guy to win, he did not fought head on because he already got it under wraps, he just needed the means to get there, which is what commenced in the game.

and both Harimoto and Yokoya, with their vicious competitive approach fell for it 

its probably becaus etheir goals are different, Akiyama and Kanzaki's contrasts to so much as they are playing not to win, but to lose whilst gaining the most money for the players in the game.

lol, I actually forgot that too 

but anyway, that goal has become a very integral part of their strategy and ultimately the conclusion of the game


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 21, 2010)

Soulme said:


> it's still a mystery to me why this manga hasn't had an anime adaptation as of yet. 138 chapters is a respectable number, and i think it would increase its' popularity by a lot.
> 
> they could make about 40 eps for sure with the given material



They already adapted it as a live-action drama so the chances of it getting an anime run is low. Same goes to Bloody Monday.


----------



## Death Note (Jul 21, 2010)

I started reading this manga about three weeks ago on One Manga, and it's alright. Nothing really all that special, but I think it is a good read. 
I'm not a huge fan of the artwork, but it's nothing that "turns me off" of the manga.

I really didn't like the beginning of it since I felt it went to fast and I had no clue what was going on 

Haven't read it in a while, stopped at 16, since it really lost my interest after that since I was getting into a lot of other mangas. 
Still a good manga tho


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 22, 2010)

Chapter 16? You didn't see anything yet... You have to read the round 3, where one big rival appears.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 22, 2010)

lol, just 16? your missing so much epicness


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 22, 2010)

I actually watched the live-action drama before I got into the manga. Even though there are some differences, I found it to be awesome too.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 22, 2010)

im not into anime/manga turned into live action tbh, but i've been hearing alot of good stuff about it, I should check it out sometime


----------



## Heretic (Jul 22, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> I actually watched the live-action drama before I got into the manga. Even though there are some differences, I found it to be awesome too.



Which one is better?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 22, 2010)

The manga is still better but I think they did a good job on the drama.


----------



## Brian (Jul 24, 2010)

Chapter 4

Vote Liar Game for manga of the month


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 24, 2010)

Done. Thanks for reminding.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 24, 2010)

Just to clarify that LG was nominated to the top3 of this month, so now it's the time to vote again, since it's the REAL election.


----------



## xXincognitoxXx1 (Jul 24, 2010)

This game was a bit hated by me, since they cheated with the chair numbers throughout. IIRC, chair nr. 16 or something went out of the game twice.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 24, 2010)

VOTED LG


----------



## spesh (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks like we're winning


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 25, 2010)

lmao, we're winning when we're on hiatus 

thoits good, I got some threads i mind


----------



## Zach (Jul 25, 2010)

Finally Liar Game is going to win


----------



## very bored (Jul 25, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> lmao, we're winning *by a landslide* when we're on hiatus
> 
> thoits good, I got some threads i mind


fixed

Do we know how long the hiatus will be?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 25, 2010)

lmao, epic fix 

and im not sure


----------



## Soulme (Jul 25, 2010)

this is the third thime in .... like.... 5 months that liar game was in top3..... 

but looks like this is our month...FINALLY


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 25, 2010)

I am pleased


----------



## CreepingFeature (Jul 25, 2010)

not that pleased... T_T winning the subforum when the latest game just ended, and manga going on hiatus, we have little to discuss there.... =/


----------



## Sen (Jul 25, 2010)

I voted Liar Game, but yeah, I'm kind of worried, no new chapters so far right?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 25, 2010)

**


----------



## Sen (Jul 25, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> **



How is that funny?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 25, 2010)

we're doomed


----------



## Sen (Jul 26, 2010)

Doomed indeed   Is it really on a hiatus too, so there aren't even raws just not being translated?  

Why were we trying to win the section for this month anyway?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 26, 2010)

I dunno, but hey at least its winning


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 26, 2010)

It's exactly the reason why we are trying to win it 

Even if it's on hiatus, it's just that good pek


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 26, 2010)

lol, would be cool, its gonna be like its already on hiatus and it still won


----------



## Sen (Jul 26, 2010)

Not really if we have nothing to talk about it 

Although with Michael posting, I can't imagine it being that inactive.  And at least I will be free for most of October


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 26, 2010)

We can talk about the zany facial expressions this manga brings us.


----------



## spesh (Jul 26, 2010)

Quick, everyone re-read the manga so we can think of stuff to talk about


----------



## Sen (Jul 26, 2010)

We should make up our own Liar Game game and then play it  

It could be like the mafia game that was in the lounge, but we'll make it Liar Game style somehow


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 26, 2010)

yeah, how was the mafia game done?


----------



## Sen (Jul 26, 2010)

That was awesome, I totally helped kill off the mafia 

It's basically where your roles are given secretly, either villager, cop (where you get to investigate by PMing the God of the game and ask if they are the mafia, and they will tell you- I was the awesome cop ), mafia (where you pick someone to kill off and send it to God, who announces it to the town the next day), and the doctor (who gets to PM one person to save each night).  It's pretty cool, I've played it irl too.  During the "night phase," the people with special roles PM their picks, and during the "day phase" the villagers decide to kill someone off by discussing who might be mafia.  

Although not sure how to make that in a Liar Game format, but some kind of game would be cool   Or it could be like Mafia but we rename the people: God = Liar Game Company employers/host, villager = players, investigator = Akiyama, doctor = Nao, and mafia = Yokoya.  

But then again, games like that are spammish so I don't know if they'd even let us have it in the section   But I'm sure we can still have some things to discuss anyway~


----------



## spesh (Jul 26, 2010)

A game would be cool  

I've played Mafia irl except it was a bit different. Basically there was a Godfather who had to kill a certain number of people by a certain day. They'd tell people secretly when and how they had to die, e.g. choke to death at breakfast. Then people had to guess who was the Godfather, and if they got it wrong they were out of the game. Was pretty funny as I was overseas at the time and we had people dying in random places like on the Grand Prix circuit in Monaco . But that version only works irl. Surely the mods wouldn't mind if we had just one game thread?

Also, I thought of something. I haven't read Roots of A, so that will be my MOTM homework


----------



## Lucius (Jul 26, 2010)

there is a manga out that takes on that game. it's called *Doubt*. only instead of the mafia there are wolves and instead of the villagers there are rabbits.

thought it was good. but not Liar Game good. well can't really compare them.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 26, 2010)

oh, I read doubt, if its the same then its all good


----------



## Sen (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah I read Doubt too actually, really weird ending though but interesting overall 

But yeah, I prefer Liar Game as a manga.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 26, 2010)

yes Liar Game is awesome


----------



## spesh (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh thanks guys, I'll have to check out Doubt!


----------



## very bored (Jul 26, 2010)

Just read Doubt for the first time.  Great manga.  I liked the ending, and I usually hate  horror stories.

Does the LG section have enough active people for a mafia game?


----------



## Garfield (Jul 26, 2010)

very bored said:


> Just read Doubt for the first time.  Great manga.  I liked the ending, and I usually hate  horror stories.
> 
> Does the LG section have enough active people for a mafia game?


Or maybe we can have our own little simulation of Liar Game

NOT Mafia Game


----------



## Lucius (Jul 26, 2010)

that is if we win. toriko almost has us.


*Spoiler*: __ 



i don't mind too much tis time though


----------



## very bored (Jul 26, 2010)

Only ahead by one vote! 
*Doubt*

We have to go to the other players library and use some medals rep to get more votes votes.


----------



## spesh (Jul 27, 2010)

We've been overtaken


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 27, 2010)

I know


----------



## Zach (Jul 27, 2010)

That's so gay

Doubt and Judge are epic mangas. I want new Judge chapters


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 27, 2010)

new judge chapters are but myths


----------



## Zach (Jul 27, 2010)

Kind of like Liar Game and Vagabond


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 27, 2010)

yeah


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Jul 28, 2010)

OMG. We're set to finish last in the poll. Negima is only one vote behind atm.


----------



## Sen (Aug 26, 2010)

I guess we lost 

Also no new Liar Game since 138 then?   I checked for a new chapter on Mangafox and nothing.


----------



## Blinky (Aug 26, 2010)

It's on hiatus . Hence no votes .


----------



## Blinky (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't think a return date was given .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 26, 2010)

all we know is that Yokoya's not really black :/


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 26, 2010)

Given the time it has been on haitus, I hope the mangaka is planning something really awesome for the next stage.


----------



## Sen (Aug 27, 2010)

Mike- I thought you said "not coming back" at first   I was going to ask why 

Well I hope that it returns soon   Admittedly, it must be so hard to write a manga like Liar Game for this long, considering all the games they must come up with, as well as the twists and turns.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 27, 2010)

oh lmao, no no, its an epic manga for it not to come back 

*knocks on wood*


----------



## spesh (Aug 27, 2010)

You all making me think there's a new chapter out


----------



## Sen (Aug 27, 2010)

Sorry   I was hoping that too and that it just wasn't posted on MangaFox or something 

It better come back   It's seriously one of my favorites to follow, the games are so clever.


----------



## spesh (Aug 27, 2010)

Haha, no worries. I just got excited :33

I'm really looking forward to a new game, I'd had enough of the chair one by the end of it. I guess the author is coming up with new crafty schemes at the moment.


----------



## Sen (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah I hope it returns soon 

I enjoyed the twist at the end of the chair game though   I wonder how the author can think up so many different things, it's amazing, I can't even think of one type of game like that   I can't wait to see what is the next game and Yokoya's revenge


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 27, 2010)

there's gonna be a Liar Game for PSP


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Aug 27, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> there's gonna be a Liar Game for PSP



Really? But will it be released in English?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 27, 2010)

no, not really,was just joking really


----------



## Badalight (Aug 28, 2010)

Sen said:


> We should make up our own Liar Game game and then play it
> 
> It could be like the mafia game that was in the lounge, but we'll make it Liar Game style somehow



In the KC we have a liar game going. Unfortunately it's already started though.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 29, 2010)

I think city manga has em


----------



## Lucius (Aug 29, 2010)

138 was the last one as far as i know.

you can still read it here: Scan for Ch.1


----------



## Blaze (Aug 31, 2010)

Finally, I'm up to date with the manga. I love this series, one of my favorite. I'm glad we have another opponent other than Yokoya. Can't wait to see what the next round will bring.


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 31, 2010)

Blaze said:


> Finally, I'm up to date with the manga. I love this series, one of my favorite. I'm glad we have another opponent other than Yokoya. Can't wait to see what the next round will bring.




Yeah, but it's still in hiatus. I don't know when it will come back, but I read someone saying in MH that it should be back in september (a new volume released).


----------



## Blaze (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks for the info damn.......at least it's not HxH level hiatus.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 21, 2010)

Liar Game


----------



## xingesealcmst (Sep 21, 2010)

Man, i thought the thread bump meant more information/new scans...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 21, 2010)

nah, just more appreciation


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Sep 21, 2010)

xingesealcmst said:


> Man, i thought the thread bump meant more information/new scans...



How many times has this been said already?


----------



## xingesealcmst (Sep 21, 2010)

Hattori~Hanzo said:


> How many times has this been said already?



Haha, too often, I'm sure.  My apologies if it's getting to the point of irritation.


----------



## Blinky (Sep 21, 2010)

How long has it been on hiatus ? 

Oh and the obligatory AKIYAMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :WOW


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 21, 2010)

dunno, we'll see in a few I guess

ooh and I forgot

obligatory: Yokoya will surely harvest all the plans he sown against Akiyama and Nao, I wonder what will happen


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Sep 21, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> Liar Game



Gave me false hope


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 21, 2010)

welcome to the Liar Game


----------



## spesh (Sep 21, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> welcome to the Liar Game




sup guys 

It's been a while!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah, I wonder when next chap will come out


----------



## Blinky (Sep 21, 2010)

When I say so . You'll have to ask very politely .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 21, 2010)

Akiiyama has sown the seeds of Liar Game Office's desruction


----------



## Blinky (Sep 21, 2010)

You liar . You think this is some kind of game ?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 21, 2010)

Akiyama had a game


----------



## spesh (Sep 22, 2010)

So I was reading bleach a couple of weeks ago, and Aizen's disgruntled eyebrowless face (bottom panel) reminded me of someone...

Yokoya anyone?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 22, 2010)

Ichigo's about to get swindled


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 22, 2010)

Random thread; good manga.


----------



## Garfield (Sep 22, 2010)

Hidden Nin said:


> Random thread; good manga.


Correction: Amazing Manga


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 22, 2010)

adee said:


> Correction: Amazing Manga


 Yeah that..lol and watch out with imitation...


----------



## Zach (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn you guys made me think there was a new chapter


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 22, 2010)

just as planned...


----------



## Zach (Sep 22, 2010)

I hate you


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 22, 2010)

**


----------



## firework (Oct 11, 2010)

bump...................


----------



## Blinky (Oct 11, 2010)

Why bump this thread ?


----------



## Random Member (Oct 11, 2010)

Damn it, man!


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Oct 11, 2010)

oh goddammit man...


----------



## Blinky (Oct 11, 2010)

Some guy on MH forum 



> I have been checking Shinobu's twitter  and I believe he says Liar Game will resume next year. He is taking a break right now and is going to hire 2 new assistants. I will be asking saladesu to confirm all this to be certain.



Ouch next year .. Oh this was confirmed btw .


----------



## spesh (Oct 11, 2010)

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 11, 2010)

since this is Liar Game, I kinda doubt the credibility of that info


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 11, 2010)

inb4 Game 5 farming arc


----------



## Blinky (Oct 11, 2010)

Nah apparently it's true . It was posted on his twitter or something . 



Michael Lucky said:


> inb4 Game 5 farming arc



Do want .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 11, 2010)

do plant


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 11, 2010)

btw, I watched the Liar Game drama, its epic, except game 3, I hated it, like alot

still havent seen anything beyond that


----------



## Soulme (Oct 11, 2010)

you got my hopes up... and then saw that it will be back next year.... and now i'm sad...

best way to start a day.....


----------



## Blinky (Oct 11, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> btw, I watched the Liar Game drama, its epic, except game 3, I hated it, like alot
> 
> still havent seen anything beyond that



It must have filler and stuff .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 11, 2010)

NO, its fucking Yokoya

GOD DAMN YOKOYA

altho tb fair, I havent finished Game 3 yet

and I herd game 4 is good, you should check it out


----------



## Blinky (Oct 11, 2010)

What did they fuck up about Yokoya ?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 11, 2010)

It's gonna be a long wait but thankfully I have lots of other stuff on my list to read.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 11, 2010)

Blinky said:


> What did they fuck up about Yokoya ?



just watch it 



Hattori~Hanzo said:


> It's gonna be a long wait but thankfully I have lots of other stuff on my list to read.



like what?


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm not gonna list everything but you can check my manga list if you want. At the moment, I'm into Akumetsu, Battle Angel Alita: Last Order, Shin Angyo Onshi, Vinland Saga and Zetman just to name a few.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)

nice collection


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2010)

Nao is a silly woman .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)

a illy woman indeed, but she's shown the ability to plant in people's hearts the gift of trust which is always a grand harvest


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2010)

I bet Akiyama will bang her . After he's done with the tranny of course .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)

I still find the tranny love gay btw

Akiyama is in a semi yaoi doujin with a girl that can detect things via boob size


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2010)

And so the truth behind Liar Game has been exposed !


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)

lol, Liars, gay porn and rock hard boobs

what else can you ask for


----------



## Blinky (Oct 12, 2010)

A guy who likes to crush mice .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)

totally


----------



## spesh (Oct 12, 2010)

What Liar Game is missing is a time skip. Them's all the rage.

Akiyama, Nao and Fukunaga can create a super baby with brains, trap skills, and the power of love and unicorns. Skip forward ten years and that child can battle Yokoya and his army of 100,000 naked clones.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)

FUCK YAH!!!!!!

im also reading One Outs btw, same author, its really good


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 12, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> FUCK YAH!!!!!!
> 
> im also reading One Outs btw, same author, its really good



I've already finished One Outs. It's also awesome but I like Liar Game sligtly more.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)

why are some chaps missing 

do you know a site where its complete?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)

oh, imma just watch the anime then

what ep would that start?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 25, 2010)

I just finished One Outs Anime

Tokuchi is awesome

he reminds me of Akiyama in a way, I wanna see them one on one


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Oct 25, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> I just finished One Outs Anime
> 
> Tokuchi is awesome
> 
> he reminds me of Akiyama in a way, I wanna see them one on one



Well, they're both on my list of favorite characters.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 25, 2010)

lolz yeah, they tight 

the One Outs op is kinda gay tho :/

makes me want a Liar Game anime too


----------



## Blinky (Oct 25, 2010)

Akiyama should play baseball .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 25, 2010)

or start a farm?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 25, 2010)

He should create a baseball farm .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 25, 2010)

oh shit just got real now


----------



## Blinky (Oct 25, 2010)

You know what would be an epic ending ?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 25, 2010)

what                        ?


----------



## Blinky (Oct 26, 2010)

If Nao betrays everyone and takes all the money for herself .


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 26, 2010)

FUCK YEAH


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 27, 2010)

I forogt about this manga. How many chapters have been released since the game involvig akiyama, the mean one, and the old guy with thier factions ended?


----------



## Aeon (Oct 27, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> I forogt about this manga. How many chapters have been released since the game involvig akiyama, the mean one, and the old guy with thier factions ended?



Lol, none whatsoever. It has been on hiatus since then.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 27, 2010)

HA HA HA !


----------



## Zach (Oct 27, 2010)

I've kind of forgotten about it too because it's been so long since we've had a chapter


----------



## spesh (Oct 27, 2010)

Do I need to give a shit about baseball to enjoy One Outs?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 27, 2010)

no you dont, if you like Liar Game, that'll do

start with the anime since Manga cuts off and continues where the anime left off


----------



## Ladd (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh Liar Game, I miss you in my life 

I read some time ago that Kaitani was going to take a break and hire 2 new assistants before resuming the series in the new year. Hopefully that means we'll be getting some news soon.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 2, 2011)

NEW YEAR?????

YES!!!


----------



## Blinky (Jan 2, 2011)

inb4 the mangaka dies.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 2, 2011)

of wheat poison


----------



## Aeon (Jan 2, 2011)

It's been what, like 6 months since it went on hiatus?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 2, 2011)

i want new LG nao pl0x


----------



## Zach (Jan 2, 2011)

We all do. I want new Vagabond too.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 2, 2011)

good luck with that


----------



## Zach (Jan 2, 2011)

Those are the only 2 mangas I even care about anymore too


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 2, 2011)

I could give you 3 light reading mangas 

I just wish it was longer, but its good tho


----------



## Zach (Jan 2, 2011)

Not really big into manga anymore, never feel like reading


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 2, 2011)

but reading makes you smart!


----------



## Lupin (Jan 3, 2011)

I expected new chapter when I came in.


I went out disappoint


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 3, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Aeon (Jan 3, 2011)

Ice said:


> I expected new chapter when I came in.
> 
> 
> I went out disappoint



I know how you feel. I always think the same thing when I see the thread bumped.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 3, 2011)

same


----------



## Soulme (Jan 3, 2011)

Aeon said:


> I know how you feel. I always think the same thing when I see the thread bumped.





i always do the same thing as you. hope is a bitch


----------



## Zach (Jan 3, 2011)

I always do the same as well Stop bumping it


----------



## Freija (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok, so I haven't exactly ever kept up with this series, I just read it when it comes out... But do we have another HxH situation on our hands here?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jan 3, 2011)

goddammit false alarm again


----------



## noobthemusical (Jan 4, 2011)

Guys why do you keep posting here giving me so much false hope.


But since we are posting here, can we be really sure the author isn't dead and/or dieing.


----------



## Freija (Jan 4, 2011)

I like how my question was dissed.


----------



## Survivor19 (Jan 4, 2011)

So, what is the point of the Game? To me it feels like they are searching for people with certain qualities.


----------



## Garfield (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anyone have the author's email? I'd like to email him to ask him if he's giving us an HxH situation.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn, I don't want this thread bumped before new chapters come out.. Seeing new posts always gets my hope up slightly every time


----------



## Blaze (Jan 24, 2011)

Exactly adee, last thing we need is hxh situation.


Really like this manga and just waiting for the new game to start..at least the mangaka finished the game..unlike HxH.


----------



## Dei (Jan 24, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Exactly adee, last thing we need is hxh situation.



exuse me if im an noob but what is an hxh situation?
I don't like the sound of it


----------



## Blaze (Jan 24, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> exuse me if im an noob but what is an hxh situation?
> I don't like the sound of it


Hunter x hunter manga which the mangaka has kept delaying for years on years because he's too lazy or playing games.

We're hoping that the delays for this manga won't be the same as Hunter x hunter manga.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 24, 2011)

Deiboom said:


> exuse me if im an noob but what is an hxh situation?
> I don't like the sound of it


Hunter x hunter is a manga in Shonen jump that's notorious for it's frequent and long hiatuses over many years. It came out around the same time as One Piece and has less than half the amount of chapters OP does.

Supposedly, the author of HxH is sick or something, but fan theories proclaim he's busy playing video games


----------



## akoftroy (Jan 24, 2011)

The Liar Game creator has been busy working on his other manga, Super Natural Detective Kyoko(or whatever), so cut him some slack. Plus, it's not like most you leaches support the guy. You really want to contact him to say "hurry up and create more chapters so we can steal them!!"?


----------



## very bored (Jan 24, 2011)

All these false alarms get my hopes up and then destroy them.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 26, 2011)

oh, so he's working on 3 mangas at the same time?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jan 26, 2011)

Cut him some slack guys, he needs the time to carefully plan out next round from the beginning.  Unlike a battle shonen, plot holes aren't allow in a psychological warfare manga like this.  Rushing him will get us something like the second half of Death Note.

By the way, anyone read the new Root of A oneshot that came out a week ago?


----------



## Ladd (Jan 28, 2011)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> Cut him some slack guys, he needs the time to carefully plan out next round from the beginning.  Unlike a battle shonen, plot holes aren't allow in a psychological warfare manga like this.  Rushing him will get us something like the second half of Death Note.
> 
> By the way, anyone read the new Root of A oneshot that came out a week ago?



Is it translated? Link?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jan 28, 2011)

Ladd said:


> Is it translated? Link?



TDX scans


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 28, 2011)

READING!!!!!!


----------



## Heretic (Jan 28, 2011)

has Liar Game: The Final Stage been subbed/dubbed?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Feb 19, 2011)

I hear the author said on his twitter that he will resume very soon.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 19, 2011)

for                    realz?


----------



## spesh (Feb 19, 2011)

really? 

oh hey page 100


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Feb 19, 2011)

This is _Liar Game_. We obviously can't trust the mangaka's words.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 19, 2011)

spesh said:


> really?
> 
> oh hey page 100



hey long time no convo 



Hattori~Hanzo said:


> This is _Liar Game_. We obviously can't trust the mangaka's words.



congrats for 2000 post get, and aint it nice that its a post about doubting someone


----------



## spesh (Feb 20, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> hey long time no convo



I know 
I blame Yokoya  I'm sure denying me lulz is part of his evil plan.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 20, 2011)

I kinda miss the guy


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## Grandia (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## StarFisherX (Feb 21, 2011)

furinkazan88 said:


> has Liar Game: The Final Stage been subbed/dubbed?



Here ya go :


----------



## spesh (Feb 22, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> I kinda miss the guy





meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemories


----------



## Zach (Feb 22, 2011)

I miss mah liar game


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 25, 2011)

yokoya mice bros 

and me too


----------



## Blaze (Feb 25, 2011)

We all do....


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 25, 2011)

I wanna see the next game already


----------



## Blinky (Feb 25, 2011)

It should be back this year


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 25, 2011)

thats what they always say


----------



## Blinky (Feb 25, 2011)

You think he's LYING ?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 25, 2011)

its all just a game to him


----------



## Aeon (Feb 25, 2011)

Hopes dashed once again...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 25, 2011)

its all a lie


----------



## spesh (Feb 26, 2011)

*boob tackle!*


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 26, 2011)

Yokoya you sleazy basterd


----------



## Blinky (Feb 26, 2011)

NO YOKOYA ! BAD TOUCH !


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 26, 2011)

I think he made sure he got some consolation from that round


----------



## Dark Travis (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm surprised this wasn't brought up when it appeared



> From Halycon Realms
> "Finally able to give the manuscript. Thank you everyone"


Posted 9th March.  If that IS Liar Game he's referring to, then it should return really soon.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 22, 2011)

Oh.. hmm... Is he working on anything else ? I'll check. 

EDIT: Well he's still writing that Odagiri one.


----------



## Zach (Mar 22, 2011)

Hopefully it'll come back. Been gone way too long.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 22, 2011)

Yay it really should be.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 23, 2011)

you have all been deceived...


----------



## Ladd (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody has posted about this yet:


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 1, 2011)

NO FUCKING WAY

and here I thought Game 4 was done already 

that was very good, didnt see that coming 

oh Harimoto you sly fox you


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Apr 1, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> NO FUCKING WAY
> 
> and here I thought Game 4 was done already
> 
> ...



I already saw it coming.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 1, 2011)

well, they did say conclusion last chapter so yeah, Yokoya must be really pissed now 

its good tho, I thought Harimoto's hype was wasted, but its all good now


----------



## Survivor19 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the link guys!


----------



## very bored (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome chapter


----------



## Zach (Apr 1, 2011)

Finally a new chapter and it was amazing


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Starburst~ (May 9, 2011)

Can't believe there aren't any updates 

 Well it's kind of old but "Liar game the Final Stage" is pretty good. Teh ending was something kinda hinted(?) at in the beginning of Liar Game. Anyone else see it?


----------



## Blinky (May 9, 2011)

It's still on hiatus. According to TDX there's been no news.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 9, 2011)

LIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spesh (May 10, 2011)

So I herd you liek Liar Game.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 10, 2011)

you herd rite mang!


----------



## Aeon (May 10, 2011)

We're getting close to a year since it went on hiatus, aren't we?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 10, 2011)

probably                 .


----------



## Garfield (May 11, 2011)

I think the author's playing a little game with us himself.


----------



## Blinky (May 11, 2011)

He's working on another manga.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 11, 2011)

over here manga translates to mango


----------



## spesh (May 12, 2011)

I should just go ahead and read Roots of A already. So... lazy....


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 12, 2011)

you should, its pretty nice

i'd prefer 3 volumes of translated Liar Game to compensate for delay


----------



## Blinky (May 12, 2011)

It's not the translation that's delayed it's the manga itself.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 12, 2011)

yes, but I still want it translated when it comes out


----------



## Blinky (May 12, 2011)

I do miss Liar Game


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 12, 2011)

I miss the feeling when you just found out that Aki pwned despite being at a disadvantageous end of the game


----------



## ... (May 26, 2011)

So, when is the manga coming back? Anyone has any info?


----------



## Eldrummer (May 26, 2011)

I read in the Mangahelpers thread one member saying that it's normal for the author to take 9-month breaks or so after a big game. So, his hiatus is probably going to end soon. I suppose that he will come back in two months.

On another hand, he is doing another manga this time so the hiatus can be longer.


----------



## Blinky (May 26, 2011)

If someone had news we'd be talking about the news.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 26, 2011)

so I herd Osama Bin Laden died


----------



## Blinky (May 26, 2011)

It was a lie.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 26, 2011)

Liar Game


----------



## Blinky (May 26, 2011)

Yokoya is to blame.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 26, 2011)

damn that azn


----------



## Aeon (May 27, 2011)

Disappointed once again.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 27, 2011)

I know, it was just a transitional chap, but its understandable tho, but yeah, nice twist


----------



## Zach (May 27, 2011)

Stop bringing this thread back and making me think there is a chapter


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 27, 2011)

**


----------



## Blinky (May 27, 2011)

bumping this thread was a lie.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 27, 2011)

you're a lie


----------



## Blinky (May 27, 2011)

this whole thread is a lie. 

Liar Game is a lie. It never existed we're waiting on nothing.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 27, 2011)

that should actually explain pages of no chapters


----------



## Soulme (May 27, 2011)

i already got immune to false hopes when opening this thread.

i will only believe LG is back when i see a new chapter.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 27, 2011)




----------



## Sen (May 27, 2011)

omg that picture   So weird and kaiwaii~ 

Also, I totally opened this thread expecting a new chapter   Raising and dashing hopes


----------



## very bored (May 27, 2011)

New chapters are always a lie.


----------



## Blinky (May 27, 2011)

Lovely picture. 

It's a lie though.


----------



## Space (May 27, 2011)

Guys, you've all just won 100 million USD!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Blinky (May 27, 2011)

Such a blatant lie has to be true. 

But it's a lie.


----------



## spesh (May 28, 2011)

I found this:







boobs are a lie


----------



## Blinky (May 28, 2011)

A beauiful lie.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 28, 2011)

shit just got fake


----------



## sphicentnxaur (May 29, 2011)

It seems that Shinobu Kaitani idolize Togashi so much....they both love hiatuses!


----------



## Blinky (May 29, 2011)

didn't Togashi take a break for years and only comes out with 10 chapters at most a year ?

Why are people always so quick to compare other mangakas to him. No one else is nearly that bad.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 29, 2011)

liar              ...


----------



## noobthemusical (May 29, 2011)

spesh said:


> I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Best lie ever.

but even that is a lie.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 29, 2011)

im sorry but I just can't convince myself to believe that


----------



## Blinky (May 29, 2011)

That's a lie.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 29, 2011)

im sure you cannot prove that fallacious statement of yours


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (May 29, 2011)

This sentence is false.

But if "This sentence is false" is true, then the sentence is false, which would in turn mean that it is actually true, but this would mean that it is false. However, if "This sentence is false" is false, then the sentence is true, which would in turn mean that it is actually false, but this would mean that it is true.


----------



## Blinky (May 30, 2011)

Easy. Life is a lie.


----------



## spesh (May 30, 2011)

Hello, I'm Leonard Nimoy. The following tale of alien encounters is true. And by true, I mean false. It's all lies. But they're entertaining lies. And in the end, isn't that the real truth? The answer is: no.


----------



## Aeon (May 30, 2011)

I'm tired of all these false lies. I want true lies!


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

THERE IS A NEW CHAPTER !!!


----------



## noobthemusical (May 30, 2011)

NO WAIT THAT'S A LIE TOO.


----------



## spesh (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Aeon (May 30, 2011)

That was the first thing that popped into my head as I was typing "true lies."


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 30, 2011)

wheat knows no lie...


----------



## spesh (May 30, 2011)

Aeon said:


> That was the first thing that popped into my head as I was typing "true lies."



It had to be done!


----------



## Blinky (May 30, 2011)

Arnie's acting is a lie.


----------



## Sen (May 30, 2011)

I think Liar Game is just really hard to think of story arcs for since the mangaka has to plan ahead so much.  Still, it's been so long 



noobthemusical said:


> THERE IS A NEW CHAPTER !!!



Fell for that since I didn't scroll down first


----------



## spesh (May 30, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Arnie's acting is a lie.



Arnie's marriage is a lie


----------



## Blinky (May 30, 2011)

His political career was a lie.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 30, 2011)

THERE IS A NEW CHAPTER !!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2011)

bunch of liars.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 30, 2011)

I aint even lyin


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 30, 2011)

so what is the name of the new manga he is working on? "Mangaka"


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 31, 2011)

dunno, I do know of his other manga "One Outs"

I hope he can work on them good, both Liar Game and One Outs are really nice mangas


----------



## Badalight (May 31, 2011)

Blinky said:


> didn't Togashi take a break for years and only comes out with 10 chapters at most a year ?
> 
> Why are people always so quick to compare other mangakas to him. No one else is nearly that bad.



Actually the author of the guyver manga series has an average of 1 volume a year and he's been going at this pace for over a decade. I have no idea how he survives with that money.


----------



## Sen (May 31, 2011)

I totally forgot about his other manga D:  I shall read that soon now.  It looks like that one is actually  updated recently too, did he abandon Liar Game to work on that series?


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 31, 2011)

no, I dont think so, watch the anime first since its true to the manga, not to mention the manga scans on anime arcs are incomplete


----------



## Blinky (May 31, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> dunno, I do know of his other manga "One Outs"
> 
> I hope he can work on them good, both Liar Game and One Outs are really nice mangas



He's talking about that Odagiri one.



Badalight said:


> Actually the author of the guyver manga series has an average of 1 volume a year and he's been going at this pace for over a decade. I have no idea how he survives with that money.



Yeah I was too quick to say no one is that bad. Of course there would be others out there but it's a rare case.



Sen said:


> I totally forgot about his other manga D:  I shall read that soon now.  It looks like that one is actually  updated recently too, did he abandon Liar Game to work on that series?



Not necessarily abandon but I guess it might play a role in the hiatus.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 31, 2011)

Odagiri, a new project? how many chaps?


----------



## Blinky (May 31, 2011)

the first three chapters were scanned then they skipped to chapter 7 because chapters 4-6 were about horse racing which the translator knows nothing about.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2011)

Blinky said:


> He's talking about that Odagiri one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PSYCHIC ODAGIRI KYOUKO'S LIES ?


----------



## Blinky (May 31, 2011)

Yeah that sounds like it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 31, 2011)

Inu Yasha reminds me of Justice League

same shit happening over and over each arc


----------



## Michael Lucky (May 31, 2011)

and that aint no lie


----------



## Chris Partlow (Jun 24, 2011)

hey can someone help me with Liar Game Roots of A.

Waht were all the courses that Shinchi did?
Behavioural sciences
and criminology?


----------



## Random Member (Jun 24, 2011)

AFAIK, he was just taking general humanities classes and criminal psychology.

Edit: Yeah, behavioral sciences was among his courses too.


----------



## Sen (Jun 26, 2011)

Didn't he actually get his degree in psychology too?  Hard to remember since it's been so long   So he's probably taken a ton of classes in those subjects logically though.  Although he seems to have a natural talent for understanding thing even without any classes.


----------



## Random Member (Jun 26, 2011)

^Yup, IIRC, he switched from Humanities to Psychology by the end of Roots of A.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jun 26, 2011)

well that makes sense


----------



## Alpha (Jun 27, 2011)

Wait dont tell me he just up'd and stopped writing Liar Game? I thought One out's the manga was pretty much a stand still at uploads too.


----------



## Ladd (Jul 11, 2011)

Glimmer of hope perhaps?
this attack

Read from post #26 to the end of the thread. Suggests that new chapters are in the pipeline.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Ladd said:


> Glimmer of hope perhaps?
> this attack
> 
> Read from post #26 to the end of the thread. Suggests that new chapters are in the pipeline.


 thanks for sharing...


----------



## Blinky (Jul 11, 2011)

It's a lie.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 12, 2011)

WhatADrag said:


> It's a lie.



Exactly, it's all a lie.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 12, 2011)

Is there no hope..... is there not even raws out?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 12, 2011)

its just Yokoya and his evil minions of lies and untruth


----------



## noobthemusical (Jul 12, 2011)

The new chapter will be one page. 

IT will be styled similar to Kubo's famous THE HEART page. It will merely say...


*I LIED.*


----------



## Ladd (Jul 12, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Is there no hope..... is there not even raws out?



There are no raws, the series has been on hiatus for about a year.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 12, 2011)

Ladd said:


> There are no raws, the series has been on hiatus for about a year.



Oh wow. Thats sorta of downer cheers for info.

/rep


----------



## very bored (Jul 12, 2011)

It's really sad that now I only check this thread to see the latest no new chapters joke


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 13, 2011)

so I planted wheat this morning


----------



## Brian (Jul 13, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> so I planted wheat this morning



a  new adventure beings


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 13, 2011)

im excited already...


----------



## Brian (Jul 13, 2011)

savor the harvest, you have a long journey ahead


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jul 13, 2011)

i feel good as I wipe the sweat off my brow


----------



## Blinky (Jul 13, 2011)

Soon you will forget your sordid past, a life of wheat awaits you.


----------



## spesh (Jul 14, 2011)

You can read about the wonders of agriculture in silver spoon 

What the hell, Blinky did you change your name and why did I only just notice?


----------



## Blinky (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeesss I changed it to troll the guy who had this name but changed it, now i have to wait a month to change it again. 

I haven't read Roots of A... not sure why.


----------



## spesh (Jul 14, 2011)

That's why I didn't notice, I just saw the name and thought Whatadrag got unbanned or something... and started posting in my threads 
SO OBSERVANT.

I haven't finished Roots of A... because when I stop there'll be no more new Akiyama. It's not cos I got lazy or anything


----------



## Alpha (Jul 14, 2011)

Michael Lucky said:


> i feel good as I wipe the sweat off my brow



Forget Liar Game, I wanna know how this wheat is doing.


----------



## Blinky (Jul 14, 2011)

spesh said:


> That's why I didn't notice, I just saw the name and thought Whatadrag got unbanned or something... and started posting in my threads
> SO OBSERVANT.
> 
> I haven't finished Roots of A... because when I stop there'll be no more new Akiyama. It's not cos I got lazy or anything



He is unbanned! I was trolling him. 

It feels like forever since I've read a chapter of Liar Game.. the next game better be good


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 15, 2011)

its faithfully


----------



## Aeon (Aug 15, 2011)

Unwavering!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 16, 2011)

THERE'S A NEW CHAPTER COMING OUT NEXT WEEK YAY!

I LIED.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 16, 2011)

news flash

you are all fooled psychologically

time does not exist, it is simply movement in space

hence all chapters are out now


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Forget Liar Game, I wanna know how this wheat is doing.



flourishing!


----------



## Mai♥ (Aug 27, 2011)

Any news on when the next chapters out? Or do we still have a long wait?


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Aug 28, 2011)

Apparently, he is writing a new manga about horse racing.


----------



## Heretic (Aug 28, 2011)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> Apparently, he is writing a new manga about horse racing.



And...What about LG?


----------



## MrCinos (Aug 28, 2011)

Seems like he is out of ideas for Liar Game. Or maybe it wasn't popular enough in recent chapters?


----------



## Blinky (Aug 28, 2011)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> Apparently, he is writing a new manga about horse racing.



Erm no his latest manga just had one or two chapters about horse racing it's not what the entire manga is about.


----------



## Space (Aug 29, 2011)

I can understand Liar Game might be too difficult to understand/appreciate for the average reader. The level and also the amount of layers of thinking is astonishing. And then there's of course the much higher difficulty of writing these quality stories AND being consistent with the characters.

Still too bad if this manga isn't continued though, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 29, 2011)

The amount of thinking needed for Liar Game is incredible. It must be pretty difficult having to think of all the different kind of games. Wouldn't be surprised if the mangaka wanted to take a break from it.


----------



## Dark Travis (Oct 6, 2011)

I bet you expected to be disappointed when you saw this thread bumped didn't you.

source

"What?!  Who cares about the live action movie!  When is Kaitani...!"
*Reads last sentence of paragraph.
".....oh.."


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2011)

Dark Travis said:


> I bet you expected to be disappointed when you saw this thread bumped didn't you.
> 
> source
> 
> ...





> This year's 45th issue of Shueisha's Weekly Young Jump magazine is announcing on Thursday that a second live-action film inspired by Shinobu Kaitani's Liar Game psychological thriller manga will open on March 3, 2012. Shota Matsuda (Hana Yori Dango) will reprise his lead role as the genius Akiyama, while Mikako Tabe (Kimi ni Todoke) will play the heroine Yū in a new game. *The manga itself will resume in the magazine in November.*
> 
> In the original manga, a woman named Nao Kanzaki is caught in a dangerous high-stakes competition known as "Liar Game," and a genius con artist named Shinichi Akiyama (Matsuda) comes to Kanzaki's aid.
> 
> The manga launched in Young Jump in 2005, and Shueisha published the 13th compiled book volume last year. The manga already inspired two television seasons with Matsuda in 2007 and 2009, as well as a 2010 film.


 Hell Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blaze (Oct 6, 2011)

Finally some great news.


----------



## gumby2ms (Oct 6, 2011)

takes along time to plan out a trollish game 5 I guess.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 6, 2011)

can someone tell me how long was this damn hiatus?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 6, 2011)

he lied to us


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## spesh (Oct 9, 2011)

might have to re-read a few of the last chapters!


----------



## Kirito (Oct 9, 2011)

... is there a new chap already?


----------



## c3zz4rr (Oct 9, 2011)

Fuck yeah we're finally gonna get new chapters


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 9, 2011)

source?


----------



## Dark Travis (Oct 10, 2011)

^Just look one page back.


----------



## Blinky (Oct 10, 2011)

it's a lie


----------



## Space (Nov 11, 2011)

*BUMP*

This manga was suppose to continue this month according to ANN. Any of you heard anything yet?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 11, 2011)

I dont know who or what to trust now, im sorry...


----------



## Dark Travis (Nov 17, 2011)

The 24th, mark your calenders people.

Also, Skyward Sword and Disgaea 4 come out on the day in my country.
Nov. 24 will be like 1st annual super-fucking-awesome-day for me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Hell yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## ellodarlin (Nov 17, 2011)

I hope for at least 30 chapters before another hiatus.


----------



## Space (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 18, 2011)

HELL FUCKING YEAAAAAAH!!!!


----------



## Brian (Nov 18, 2011)

it's been too long


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 18, 2011)

it manged to be despite being asian


----------



## illmatic (Nov 18, 2011)

24th = Thanksgiving 2011


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 24, 2011)

So when can we expect the new chapter of Liar game to be out by? 

Anxious to see what's scheme he's cooked up during his hiatus.


----------



## Dark Travis (Nov 25, 2011)

Sooooooonn:
source


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 25, 2011)

hell fucking yeah


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 25, 2011)

I am so happy, I can't wait pek


----------



## Brian (Nov 25, 2011)

lol shirtless akiyama


----------



## Space (Nov 25, 2011)

The question now is, is it wise to read the new arc on a week by week basis or to wait and read it all in one go instead? So difficult...


----------



## spesh (Nov 25, 2011)

A summary of the chapter is out... Willpower! WILLPOWER!!!

Also I can't remember where the hell we left off... the chair game finished?


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 25, 2011)

HAHAHAHAH GLORIOUS DAY!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2011)

I picked a great time to start reading the manga. Picked up Liar Game last Sunday and I completed Volume 4 last night and starting on Volume 5 today continuing with the smuggling game.


----------



## Heretic (Nov 25, 2011)

Is the good scan out now?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 25, 2011)

no info yet, I thought you posted it


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 27, 2011)

Full chapter is out. Ch.3


----------



## Space (Nov 27, 2011)

Chapter was awesome, how much I missed this manga man, so glad it's back.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 27, 2011)

So glad that my liar game is back.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Nao wtf are you doing?   and Akiyama still the man


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Nov 27, 2011)

I was kind of hoping Akiyama didn't show up for that round, would of been interesting to see how Nao performs without him around.

Oh well still nice having it back.


----------



## Brian (Nov 27, 2011)

Baldy sure has some nerve asking Akiyama for help.  I wonder if anyone else more interesting will emerge as a key player besides the people from the previous round.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 27, 2011)

that was great, thank you shinobu kaitani!


----------



## Badalight (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't recall how the main good guy cast gained so much money, it's been too long. Anyone want to refresh me on wtf happened in round 4?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 27, 2011)

circle of friendship


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 28, 2011)

It's so great to have Liar Game back! I also have to read "Roots of A".

Awesome site about LG (for those who don't know it yet):


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 28, 2011)

oh yeah, I remember this site, thanks :WOW


----------



## Badalight (Nov 29, 2011)

does roots of A give any important information?


----------



## Random Member (Nov 29, 2011)

^For Roots of A, just the first chapter of Volume 1 and Volume 2. They shed some light on Akiyama's past, if you care for that.


----------



## spesh (Nov 29, 2011)

Akagi, what a bro.

Oh man I'm so glad it's back. Time for some brain exercise!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 29, 2011)

same here, thank goodness


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Nov 29, 2011)

Badalight said:


> I don't recall how the main good guy cast gained so much money, it's been too long. Anyone want to refresh me on wtf happened in round 4?



Each person has 12(?) tokens, at the end of the game, only the winner's tokens can be exchange for cash.  Yokoya got his guys to give their tokens to the Extras as agreement for their votes.  Akiyama got the Extras to betray Yokoya by giving them his own tokens, with the agreement being that the Extras gives Yokoya's henchmen's tokens to Akiyama (the Extras thought Akiyama would be the winner, that his tokens are where the cash will be at, so they gladly gave up fat boy's tokens)

Fat boy won, Akiyama's group got all his tokens, and traded them for cash.



I'm surprised I even remember all of this.


----------



## Dark Travis (Nov 30, 2011)

^A few things though

-The extras did not give their tokens to Akiyama; it was Shima that they gave most of their tokens to (who gave them to Akiyama).
-They powerplayed Yokoya with full knowledge that the henchman would become the winner, and not Akiyama (because his team was due to lose soon), and what little tokens they had left would become worth something.


It feels good to have Liar Game back! I also like the series getting straight to the games like it usually does.

That Akagi really did an amazing thing!  Since sums such as 100 million have been tossed around lately it was easy to forget that that's a HUGE amount money.
He essentially just gave her $3 million!!  What a bro, indeed!


----------



## noobthemusical (Nov 30, 2011)

Why is it only Nao's LG buddy who doesn't conceal his face?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 3, 2011)

imma wait for trans'd scan :WOW


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Dec 4, 2011)

Just read chapter 139. I missed this series, and I'm glad to have it back.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 4, 2011)

GONNA READ NOW!!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 4, 2011)

Artier x Yokoya

and wtf happened !!!


----------



## Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Probably Yokoya figured out a pattern with the games, for example, the leader used something as a reference for the order of the games and Yokoya figured it out.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 4, 2011)

like books he read :WOW

he stalks better than L


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 4, 2011)

Tobi = final villain


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 4, 2011)

and we don't want that right? RIGHT?


----------



## spesh (Dec 5, 2011)

Another chapter already? :WOW


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 5, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> and we don't want that right? RIGHT?







spesh said:


> Another chapter already? :WOW



I hope its always this fast :WOW


----------



## sphicentnxaur (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice chapter, can't wait for chapter 141.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Dec 9, 2011)

started reading this and i just finished chapter 27. so far i'm really enjoying it  the character's reactions are sometimes not convincing and obviously simplified for the plot, but it's not such a bother since that's not really the point. what i like best is how, after being convinced and awed with the explanation akiyama (or whoever gives), you suddenly find there are two or three more layers to it! 

this is definitely a very fun way to get a glimpse of game theory. i just hope it doesn't suddenly turn into some battle manga midway 

edit: chapter 42. i LOVE the 3rd round
chapter 54: pek why didn't i read this earlier


----------



## spesh (Dec 11, 2011)

It doesn't become a battle manga, don't worry! Strategy and blind-sides all the way.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 12, 2011)

I should re-read game 3 and 4


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 13, 2011)

So it seems that again the power of the group will determine this stage. I think that with a 4 people group it would be easy to manipulate the bidding process.


----------



## Space (Dec 13, 2011)

From what gathered from the rules is that once you bought 5 cards wit less than 50 coins, you will make a certain profit. In fact, if the group works together, they can buy cards very cheaply and make tons of millions from the LGT Office easily. But I guess things won't go this smooth.


----------



## spesh (Dec 13, 2011)

How does he come up with this stuff? And he has to come up with plots for two different sessions.



Michael Lucky said:


> I should re-read game 3 and 4



I was thinking the same...


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Dec 13, 2011)

Is this a weekly series now?


----------



## sphicentnxaur (Dec 13, 2011)

chikkychappy said:


> started reading this and i just finished chapter 27. so far i'm really enjoying it  the character's reactions are sometimes not convincing and obviously simplified for the plot, but it's not such a bother since that's not really the point. what i like best is how, after being convinced and awed with the explanation akiyama (or whoever gives), you suddenly find there are two or three more layers to it!
> 
> this is definitely a very fun way to get a glimpse of game theory. i just hope it doesn't suddenly turn into some battle manga midway



Don't worry so far it doesn't become a battle manga and each game has their unique points, so you'll never get bored.



> edit: chapter 42. i LOVE the 3rd round
> chapter 54: pek why didn't i read this earlier



At least you didn't experience the heartbreaking hiatus. 




RamzaBeoulve said:


> Is this a weekly series now?



Hope so.


----------



## Dark Travis (Dec 13, 2011)

RamzaBeoulve said:


> Is this a weekly series now?


It's always been a weekly series.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 13, 2011)

and awesome, imma read in a few



spesh said:


> I was thinking the same...



you gonna read?


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Dec 18, 2011)

Chapter 142 is out 

There is no chance that everyone will cooperate


----------



## Lord Darkwolf (Dec 18, 2011)

Not with the Old Man  there  no....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 18, 2011)

Interesting chapter..


----------



## Space (Dec 18, 2011)

I think the outcome of this game by the 2 different teams will be very different. I think Nao will somehow succeed to make everyone work together and gain some profit together, while Yokoya's team will slaughter each other.

Also, it's actually possible to walk away with 50m profit by not bidding at all, but you'll lose the right to participate in the 5th round. I think Nao will do this in the mock game to make a certain profit of 5m, while the rest shares her 15m.


----------



## Sproggles (Dec 19, 2011)

This game is looking like it'll be pretty interesting, especially if we see two different strategies from the two different groups.

A few things struck me when reading this chapter
1) There doesn't seem to be a limit to the number of cards you can have. If there is one lot for every player in the game, then everyone would get a hand to start, as long as they bid at least 1 coin on the right lot. So, a good strategy would be to bid at least 1 on every lot surely? That way, you will end up with one or more "bad" hands if you are lucky, and you can still bid on the hand you really want. 

and 

2) Whats the advantage of discarding cards? It sounds like the money goes to the Liar Game association no matter what. Does this mean we will have people holding cards ransom unless they are paid by other players?


Seems to me, that if you can get as many cards as you can, it puts you in a strong position of power. Since people will at the least want to have a full hand by the end of the game.

Anyone have any ideas on how they think this one will be played?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Dec 24, 2011)

AWESOME!!!

good thing random member hangs with us :WOW


----------



## shadownin (Dec 28, 2011)

This new game should be interesting, I want to know why Kimura had the evil smile


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 31, 2011)

-stupid post-
haha sorry


----------



## RamzaBeoulve (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm guessing their plan is to not bid on the Lot A (King), so it ends up going back to Kimura, who would then bid on Lot B to complete a Straight, taking first place.  They would make Saeki assume that they are giving him second place with his Three of a Kind after taking Nao's 10.  But when he bids on Lot C (Ten) for 1 gold, Mikamoto would also bid on it with 2 golds, pushing Saeki back to third since her 2 Aces > Saeki's 2 Tens.


----------



## Space (Jan 4, 2012)

^ that's also what I was thinking, the straight for Kimura is the only hand that makes sense


----------



## Badalight (Jan 4, 2012)

Man, not knowing the rules of poker makes this arc hard to follow.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 4, 2012)

IMMA READ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 5, 2012)

thought nao had some kind of countermeasure when she said she predicted the outcome but alas

still, nao has really grown a lot



Badalight said:


> Man, not knowing the rules of poker makes this arc hard to follow.



really? thought the 17 card poker in the 2nd revival round explained it very well
never knew the rules until that game


----------



## Badalight (Jan 5, 2012)

projectcapsule said:


> thought nao had some kind of countermeasure when she said she predicted the outcome but alas
> 
> still, nao has really grown a lot
> 
> ...



You know how long it's been since I read that part?


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 6, 2012)

ahh yeah sorry 
have read liar game with no hiatuses whatsoever


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 21, 2012)

HELLZ YEAH


----------



## Space (Jan 21, 2012)

I didn't see that coming, I mean what happened at the end...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 21, 2012)

"Once spoken out, the suspicion of such depravity is real enough to do the work of truth."

-Gaius Octavian, Rome Season 1, HBO


----------



## Badalight (Jan 21, 2012)

I dislike that plot twist a lot. Why would she work together with them, only to wind up in 4th place? How can anyone actually believe those 2? 

People know Nao by this point in time. They know she's not a liar or a schemer. There would be no reason for her to work with them and get last place.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 21, 2012)

its just simulation, its chance to peek at the enemy, actually imo, the ones making the mistake are mikamura and that other chick

but then again, it might seem like a gamble to gain some sort of influence


----------



## Brian (Jan 21, 2012)

Saeki is dumb enough to believe them, but really Nao should have been more vocal about the accusation. If I got accused of something I'm not guilty of I would be on the defense, not dumbfounded.


----------



## Space (Jan 21, 2012)

By the way, I didn't know that the coins used to buy the cards would go to the players instead of the LGT office. This way, how is LGT ever gonna make profit in this game?

EDIT ow wait, only the coins used in the trades go to the players. Coins used to buy the hands go to the LGT Office


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 22, 2012)

too         short


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 22, 2012)

comic is asian, so yeah


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 29, 2012)

THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 29, 2012)

Harimoto has begun


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jan 29, 2012)

there's the kicker for this game


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 30, 2012)

he's quite good


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks                     .
facepalm if someone falls for harimoto's scam


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 4, 2012)

harimoto will go super saiyan 4


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 11, 2012)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Aeon (Feb 11, 2012)

So, Akiyama makes his move.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 11, 2012)

Is this arc good already? I haven't started reading it but i will when things heat up


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 11, 2012)

fucking akiyama 
did he figure out harimoto's trick already


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Feb 11, 2012)

Akiyama's spirit is strong.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like Akiyama already figured out the trick.

I love it when he completely fucks up Harimoto's/Yokoya's strategies. Both of their reactions are just priceless.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 12, 2012)

it was akiyama's penis, it has to be!


----------



## Flynn (Feb 12, 2012)

These are the times you realize Akiyama might as well be the main character 
Seeing how everyone believed Harimoto's obvious trolling, I was waiting for someone to come in and mess him up.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 12, 2012)

it was a responsive erection!


----------



## Brian (Feb 13, 2012)

Michael Lucky said:


> it was akiyama's penis, it has to be!



very stealthy


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 13, 2012)

its an azn thing


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 13, 2012)

Well this is an interesting turn of events.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 16, 2012)

understandable, it can be


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 25, 2012)

Akiyama is epic, fucking toilet


----------



## Nic (Feb 25, 2012)

Akiyama owning like always.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 25, 2012)

completely owned Harimoto in one chap


----------



## Swift (Feb 25, 2012)

Got him, sooo nicely.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Feb 25, 2012)

lol wasn't harimoto suppose to make akiyama and yokoya look like amateurs 
IMO he is the weakest among the factions


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 25, 2012)

well he takes advantage of people's emotions more than beating them strategically like yokoya and akiyama


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 25, 2012)

Harimoto gets exposed more when his tricks are revealed.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 25, 2012)

I hope they release one arc a week, the wait is starting to kill me again


----------



## Brian (Feb 25, 2012)

Harimoto sure landed himself in a shitty situation


----------



## Flynn (Feb 25, 2012)

Here I thought Harimoto would lead the game for a while. Akiyama sends fodder to the toilet 
Certified gangster.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Feb 26, 2012)

Aki gangsta



Brian said:


> Harimoto sure landed himself in a *shitty situation*


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Feb 26, 2012)

Akiyama FTW.

Didn't expect Kimura to have operated the tablet. I don't remember if it was already said that they could only be operated by fingerprint, but it was nice to have that explained here.

Forli's sole purpose now seems to be an audience surrogate so that someone can explain what happened to him.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Mar 2, 2012)

I fucking love you Akiyama. He's been effectively cock blocking Team Harimoto this entire match. 

Makes me wonder how things are going in Yokoya's and Fukunaga's group. With Yokoya's new discovery it will probably be an off panel stomp.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 2, 2012)

gonna read :WOW


----------



## Flynn (Mar 2, 2012)

Akiyama, never stop being this awesome please.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Mar 2, 2012)

this arc is getting pretty awesome


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Mar 2, 2012)

░destroyed░


----------



## Brian (Mar 3, 2012)

and the others can't do shit


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Mar 4, 2012)

I just love how nonchalantly he admits to placing the bid.


----------



## Space (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome play by Akiyama is awesome, but I don't know what his plan is just yet. I just hope he gets to bid for Kanzaki soon.


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 6, 2012)

Liar Game is in the poll for MotM: 

Vote for it. We almost made LG a MotM before the hiatus.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 8, 2012)

I guess Akiyama didn't have another choice... He finally went for the kill and destroyed the whole spirit crap, now the group is divided....


----------



## Random Member (Mar 8, 2012)

Liar Game won MotM for March. The general thread will be closed for the duration in the interest of putting the subforum to good use and not just keeping activity limited to this thread, so someone can go make a thread for the new chapter.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jul 7, 2012)

Guys!! are we on hiatus? wtf is going on?


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 7, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

